# Nu Stuff-Thread - Teil 2



## Thomas (5. Dezember 2009)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (5. Dezember 2009)

so ich teste das jetzt einfach mal, es gibt ja auch einen new vid thread................hier kommt einfach alles rein, was es neues an parts, klamoten(von koxx z.B.), oder ähnlichem gibt......


Ich fange mal an:
Es gibt jetzt die Echo reifen auch für 26" 





was haltet ihr denn davon? ich bin da eher skeptisch, was den grip angeht!!.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike 20 (5. Dezember 2009)

Oh, da bin ich gespannt.
Naja du hast ja die Kontakte mitm Kevin.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (6. Dezember 2009)

kurvig


----------



## Eisbein (6. Dezember 2009)

Nikolausige news. Kevin hat mir zwar noch keine Bilder geschickt aber soviel kann ich ja schon mal sagen.

Rockman Slate II
1085. +55, 380, 71.5
1450g
und jetzt kommts, angeblich als 4Punkt Version oder aber mit Cantisockeln zu haben.

700CAD sind 450â¬ fÃ¼r den preis kann man den rahmen bei ihm vorbestellen.


----------



## erwinosius (6. Dezember 2009)

@-=:trialsMAX:=- : sehr schön.


----------



## duro e (6. Dezember 2009)

@trialsMAX  :  ultra geil!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (6. Dezember 2009)

um eventuelle missverständnisse ausm weg zu räumen. das is natürliuch nicht meins. habs selber nur zufällig auf tribalzone gefunden.


----------



## NOS-Trial (7. Dezember 2009)

nicht unbedingt Nu Stuff... aber auch keinen neuen Thread wert.


Au revoir Dani, Kenny...  Bonjour Gilles, Vincent et Benito...

Loris Braun @ Koxx

http://www.trial-inside.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=474


----------



## Cryo-Cube (8. Dezember 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Nikolausige news. Kevin hat mir zwar noch keine Bilder geschickt aber soviel kann ich ja schon mal sagen.
> 
> Rockman Slate II
> 1085. +55, 380, 71.5
> ...



Im Prinzip ne super Sache. Aber so eine 1,4kg Bohne. Diesen Saison-Rahmen bullshit mach ich nicht mit


----------



## locdog (8. Dezember 2009)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> Aber so eine 1,4kg Bohne. Diesen Saison-Rahmen bullshit mach ich nicht mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (8. Dezember 2009)

und die geo ist auch nichts für große leute.
+55 ist einfach zzu hoch beim 1085er radstand. 
Und zum gewicht sag ich mal nichts.


----------



## Eisbein (8. Dezember 2009)

Neon Titanium Stem


----------



## HeavyMetal (8. Dezember 2009)

> und die geo ist auch nichts für große leute.
> +55 ist einfach zzu hoch beim 1085er radstand.
> Und zum gewicht sag ich mal nichts.



kannste so direkt nicht sagen, hatte bei meinem gu auch +60 auf 1085 und mit dem richtigen vorbau fährt sich das zwar sehr "flicky" aber es fühlt sich nicht zu kurz an (auf meine 1,83). man darf halt diese hohen bikes nicht mit einem 120/10 grad vorbau fahren


----------



## hst_trialer (8. Dezember 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Neon Titanium Stem



sollte es etwa endlich mal intensiver mit dem einzug des titans in den trialsport losgehen???
ich würde es begrüßen


----------



## kamo-i (8. Dezember 2009)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> sollte es etwa endlich mal intensiver mit dem einzug des titans in den trialsport losgehen???
> ich würde es begrüßen



ICH AUCH! ...vor allem mal Rahmen von Namenhaften Herstellern, damit der Preis nich weiterhin wegen Customanfertigungen im exorbitantem bleibt!


----------



## siede. (13. Dezember 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=432660


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan_hl (19. Dezember 2009)

Es gibt die neuen Ashton Sachen bei tarty:

24:
http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?product_id=11083
http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?product_id=11086
guenstig, v-brake und kann mit hammerschmidt gefahren werden






26:
http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?product_id=11084
http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?product_id=11085


----------



## jan_hl (19. Dezember 2009)

sehr schick:
es gibt nen 26" street rahmen von rockman mit v-brake:

http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?product_id=11089


----------



## Eisbein (19. Dezember 2009)

zu den ahston rahmen.

24" die canti sockel sind zu dicht. damit kann man max. ne alex DX32 fahren, wenn überhaupt.
80mm istn witz

Zum 26" - Warum wirds mit V brakes verkauft und kommt aber mit 4punkt aufnahme daher?
Nicht durchdacht, denn fährt nicht auch rowan johns mit V'brakes?

Ich find die auf jedenfall mal richtig geil und der 26er wird in die überlegung für den nächsten rahmen mit einbezogen.
lenkwinkel hätte noch etwas steiler sein können.


----------



## jan_hl (19. Dezember 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> 80mm istn witz


Jo, mein marino hat 95 mm und ich fahr den mit ner 40 mm felge. Das passt perfekt, aber auch nur, weil ich die duennen califera backings hab. Mit anderen Backings oder einer anderen Felge duerften es dann ruhig mehr als 95 mm sein.



Eisbein schrieb:


> Zum 26" - Warum wirds mit V brakes verkauft und kommt aber mit 4punkt aufnahme daher?


ich vermute mal, bei nem preis von 600 euro war wohl keine magura drin?


----------



## Eisbein (19. Dezember 2009)

jan_hl schrieb:


> Jo, mein marino hat 95 mm und ich fahr den mit ner 40 mm felge. Das passt perfekt, aber auch nur, weil ich die duennen califera backings hab. Mit anderen Backings oder einer anderen Felge duerften es dann ruhig mehr als 95 mm sein.
> 
> 
> ich vermute mal, bei nem preis von 600 euro war wohl keine magura drin?


selbst rowan johns fährt V brake


----------



## hst_trialer (19. Dezember 2009)

cool, katzenaugen...


----------



## bike 20 (19. Dezember 2009)

der rockman fetzt


----------



## bike-show.de (20. Dezember 2009)

jan_hl schrieb:


> Es gibt die neuen Ashton Sachen bei tarty:





> Geometry (with Ashton fork)
> Wheelbase: 1090mm
> Chainstay Length: 380mm
> BB Rise: 30mm
> ...



Ein Bomber mit 1090er Radstand? Nur 72 Grad Steuerwinkel? Das wars dann wohl mit dem Weihnachtsgeschenk für mich selbst...


----------



## JP Trialer (20. Dezember 2009)




----------



## 525Rainer (20. Dezember 2009)

bike-show.de schrieb:


> Ein Bomber mit 1090er Radstand? Nur 72 Grad Steuerwinkel? Das wars dann wohl mit dem Weihnachtsgeschenk für mich selbst...



messen die den winkel mit ner 400mm starrgabel oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-show.de (20. Dezember 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> messen die den winkel mit ner 400mm starrgabel oder?



Die Ashton-Gabel ist 410mm mit 45mm Vorlauf.
http://tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?product_id=11087&category_id=40

Damit werden sie's wohl gemessen haben.


----------



## Thiemsche (20. Dezember 2009)

JP Trialer schrieb:


>




Haben will!!!
Wo kriegen kann???


----------



## KAMIkazerider (21. Dezember 2009)

Thiemsche schrieb:


> Haben will!!!
> Wo kriegen kann???




Duden.de


----------



## locdog (21. Dezember 2009)

neue monty Schuhe 
http://www.monty.es/news/index.asp?news_id=1205

hoffentlich sind die nicht so hart, weich ist doch bissel besser wegem dem bikegefuhl meiner meinung nach


----------



## echo trialer (22. Dezember 2009)

@locdog: sind die aus karbon ?


----------



## locdog (22. Dezember 2009)

genau wie der vorbau


----------



## bike 20 (22. Dezember 2009)

neue Rahmen von ZHI http://www.zhibike.com/


----------



## koxxfan (23. Dezember 2009)

HI,

weis jemand was über das Bionic B5R-135mm Geo oder wann das raus kommt? Oder was über das Slate 2 da sollte ja was am 6.12 raus kommen?

Schon mal Danke

Gruß


----------



## bike 20 (23. Dezember 2009)

das 26zoll B5 ist erst mal protoyp, da könnte sich noch was ändern, deswegen steht die Geo noch nicht fest. Ich denke zu kaufen wird es den Rahmen im Frühling geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (24. Dezember 2009)

koxxfan schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> weis jemand was über das Bionic B5R-135mm Geo oder wann das raus kommt? Oder was über das *Slate 2 da sollte ja was am 6.12 raus kommen*?
> 
> ...




Hab letzte woche mit Kevin geschrieben, er konnte mir noch nichts sagen. 
Auf der Rockman seite war auch noch nichts...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. Dezember 2009)

Beim Jan gibt es neue Kurbeln:

Trial 4-Kant Kurbeln fÃ¼r 30â¬

Because Kurbeln ISIS fÃ¼r 45â¬

VIZ Kurbeln fÃ¼r 120â¬



WTF wieso kommen keine 175iger mehr? So ein Driss mit den 170iger.


Und 45â¬ fÃ¼r ordentliche ISIS Kurbeln ist endlich mal fair, aber leider kein 7075iger Alu.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (25. Dezember 2009)

170, 175. mir kann niemand erzählen, dass man da nen unterschied merkt.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (25. Dezember 2009)

3% kann man schon spüren. Ist nicht weltbewegend, macht aber nen kleinen unterschied( besonders bei pedalkicks von spitzen/schrägen Sachen)

22:19 ist z.B. 5,5% leichter als 22:18, den merkt man noch recht deutlich
18:16 ist 6,6% leichter als 18:15


----------



## locdog (26. Dezember 2009)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> 170, 175. mir kann niemand erzählen, dass man da nen unterschied merkt.



dann bin ich bissel anders denn ich spure es 

bei 165 sogar kann ich nicht mahl nen treter machen !


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. Dezember 2009)

Man merkt es. Genug, dass ich anstatt des 15ner Ritzels ein 16ner hinten fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan_hl (30. Dezember 2009)

Ali C wurde auf einem angeblichem Inspired 26" Prototypen mit Cantisockeln gesichtet:

http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=146124&st=20


----------



## bike 20 (30. Dezember 2009)

wäre auf jedenfall interessant


----------



## hst_trialer (6. Januar 2010)

gerade bei echo gefunden und prompt mal abgespeichert...

demnächst gibt es "deng"isierte hope scheibenbremsen. wüsste gerne ob wirklich die echo-bande da hinter steckt, oder hope den auftrag bekommen hat. wäre mir persönlich lieber, nach dem erfolg der hydraulischen echo felgenbremse


----------



## AcaPulco (6. Januar 2010)

Also das wird mal die am dämlichsten zu entlüftenste Bremse ever! Und dann noch seitlich und nach oben... wenn da n bisschen luft im ausgleichsbehälter is ist diese sofort in der leitung... 

Für mich: Faildesign! 

Und warum macht der eigentlich ständig die bremsen schlechter nach... kauf ich mir echt lieber ne hope.


----------



## soma (6. Januar 2010)

...genau das Gleiche ist mir auch durch den Kopf gegangen, als ich die Grafik gesehen habe...


----------



## hst_trialer (6. Januar 2010)

wahrscheinlich wird die dann auch noch teurer sein als ne hope 
genau wie beim hs-verschnitt

aber gut aussehen tut der hebel, wenn man bei echo auf der seite mal paar bikes anschaut


aber was ich noch vergessen habe, mag vllt ein schreibfehler sein, aber bei den sl parts steht, dass wohl auch aluspeichen kommen sollen   

und das freilaufritzel nervt auch gleich wieder, weil man wieder ein extra tool zum abziehen bräuchte.


----------



## jan_hl (6. Januar 2010)

sieht meiner meinung nach eher zum kotzen aus:


----------



## siede. (6. Januar 2010)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> aber was ich noch vergessen habe, mag vllt ein schreibfehler sein, aber bei den sl parts steht, dass wohl auch aluspeichen kommen sollen



Mein Favorit sind ja die Glasfaserspeichen  Mal schaun wann die bis zu den Trialern vor dringen


----------



## duro e (6. Januar 2010)

ihhhhhh sieht die kakke aus , hebel ist sl mist , zylinder sieht aus wie ne kopie von hayes stroker und hs33  . bestimmt auch wieder mega teuer das ding und schön undicht.


----------



## hst_trialer (6. Januar 2010)

> was ist schlecht an den echo felgenbremsen?



man mag mich rügen über dinge zu urteilen die ich selber nicht getestet habe, aber das was man hört war selten etwas gutes. mag auch mal wieder daran liegen, dass niemand es offen kund tut wenn sie gut sind. aber ein schlechter ruf ist für mich ein nicht-kauf-entscheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (6. Januar 2010)

gab doch auch paar mal fälle soweit ich weiß wo die hebel einfach undicht waren.


----------



## bike 20 (7. Januar 2010)

YES!
http://www.becausebike.com/product_show.asp?keyno=745


----------



## hst_trialer (7. Januar 2010)

ganz schick


----------



## koxxfan (7. Januar 2010)

Neues Echo SL 2010 zeug

http://www.echobike.com/


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (10. Januar 2010)

Gestern in der brütenden Mittagssonne, als die Postkutsche in der Prärie unterwegs in die nächste stadt war, vollbeladen mit frischen Avid FR V-Brake hebeln, kamen unerwartet und wie aus dem Nichts eine Räuberbande und überfiel die Kutsche. Kurz darauf konnte Sheriff Mc Safely die Bande mit einem Lasso fangen und die Ware beschlagnahmen. Jedoch wurde schon das Bandenlogo auf das Diebesgut eingebrannt.
Hier die beweißfotos:










Max

P.S. nur spaß, alles erfunden.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. Januar 2010)

Ohgott, wÃ¤re doch wenigstens der Avid-Kringel nicht noch da


----------



## jan_hl (10. Januar 2010)

Die kann man doch auch abfeilen, spart sicherlich 1 oder 2 Gramm.


----------



## siede. (15. Januar 2010)

Die Inspired Gabel ist raus gekommen... wie schon vermutet komplett überteuert 

http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=146884


----------



## hst_trialer (15. Januar 2010)

siede. schrieb:


> Die Inspired Gabel ist raus gekommen... *wie schon vermutet komplett überteuert *



ist ja in sofern verständlich, bei dem momentanen hype um macaskill. stell dir mal vor, dass jeder kleinwüchsige streeter jetzt wie danny werden will, dann brauch man auch ein inspired. ist zwar ärgerlich, aber man muss die ja nicht fahren, außer das image und eigene ego ist viel größer als die freude am fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (15. Januar 2010)

hab die because hebel gestern schon bei tarty gesehen und einfach ignoriert.
Produzieren die auch noch i.was selber?


----------



## bike 20 (15. Januar 2010)

Jap 24 Trialrahmen.^^.
Gibts jetzt übrigens als Komplettbike bei Tarty.


----------



## Eisbein (15. Januar 2010)

die rahmen kommen wie auch so ziemlich alle anderen rahmen aus einer halle. Da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.


----------



## bike 20 (15. Januar 2010)

Ja, das ist wohl war, aber Because waren die einzigen die ihren Aufkleber auf den 24" Trialrahmen gemacht haben.


----------



## jan_hl (15. Januar 2010)

weiss man eigentlich wer hinter because steht? auch deng?


----------



## siede. (15. Januar 2010)

because=neon... neon=deng???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (16. Januar 2010)

siede. schrieb:


> because=neon... neon=deng???



Bestimmt alles eine familie


----------



## bike 20 (16. Januar 2010)

ja, Neon und Because gehören zusammen. Because Simple und Neon Conquer sind ja von der Rahmenform auch ähnlich.


----------



## Monty98 (16. Januar 2010)

Zhi Hydraulikbremshebel kommen wohl






Und in Dengs Fabrik dürften die sich auch rein geschlichen haben siehe Naben
http://www.zhibike.com/bike.asp


----------



## siede. (17. Januar 2010)

Titanium Fans aufgepasst... www.echobike.com
Die haben ordentlich aufgerüstet was die Sache angeht!
Und im *TR *Bereich gibts viele neue Anbauteile in bis zu 11-12 verschiedenen Farben!


----------



## kamo-i (17. Januar 2010)

siede. schrieb:


> Titanium Fans aufgepasst... www.echobike.com
> Die haben ordentlich aufgerüstet was die Sache angeht!
> Und im *TR *Bereich gibts viele neue Anbauteile in bis zu 11-12 verschiedenen Farben!



Aber titan-technisch ist es jetzt nicht sooo der Brenner, oder? Also hauptsächlich nur Schrauben. Sonst die Titanachse der Pedale, ein teil-titan Freilauf und die Kettenspanner. Oder übersehe ich etwas?

WANN KOMMEN MAL RAHMEN in größerer Produktion, damit Sie nicht soooo teuer und halbwegs bezahlbar sind ???  

=)


----------



## siede. (17. Januar 2010)

Titan Tretlager, Titan Headset haste vergessen...

und irgendwie haste was nicht ganz verstanden... Titan und halbwegs bezahlbar? Ich glaub deine Fantasie geht mit dir durch ;-) Und das ausgerechnet ne Firma wie Deng den ersten Schritt machen soll


----------



## kamo-i (17. Januar 2010)

Simmt, habe ich vergessen. 

Aber Siede, wenn man sich schon für um die 600 einen irgendwo in Russland custom, mit Wunschgeo einen schustern lassen kann muss es doch in massenproduktion möglich sein die kosten auf ca 400 oder so zu drücken. 

Dann sind wir doch beim preislevel andere guter Alu-Rahmen. 

Und wenn Sie 500 oder 600 kosten... Das kauft sich auch jemand. Und 1-2 Jahre später bekommt man Ihn gebraucht für 300. 

Dann bin ich der erste der Ihn gebraucht kauft. 

IRGENDWANN MUSS JA JEMAND DAMIT ANFANGEN. Der Markt wird dafür da sein!


----------



## Eisbein (17. Januar 2010)

die sollen erstmal vernünftige aluteile produzieren und dann mal über Ti nachdenken.
Ich seh auch keinen vorteil von titan teilen, Okay gewicht,...


----------



## kamo-i (17. Januar 2010)

"Ich seh auch keinen vorteil von titan teilen, Okay gewicht,..." 

Das widerspricht sich doch ein wenig, oder? Es geht doch immer nur um Gewicht... Also wenn die Rahmen ausreichend stabil und steif bleiben...

Es gibt doch auch Leute, die nen Koxx Black Sky kaufen. Also wirds auch welche geben, die nen Titanrahmen fÃ¼r 800â¬ kaufen wÃ¼rden... 

Naja. Ist vll. auch Ansichtssache... Ich sehe in Titanlegierungsrahmen nur den nÃ¤chsten Material-Evolotionsschritt bei Trialrahmen. Ist nur einfach noch zu teuer, bzw. gerade auf dem Grad dazwischen... 

Bla.


----------



## iller_tiller (17. Januar 2010)

kamo-i schrieb:


> "Ich seh auch keinen vorteil von titan teilen, Okay gewicht,..."
> 
> Das widerspricht sich doch ein wenig, oder? Es geht doch immer nur um Gewicht... Also wenn die Rahmen ausreichend stabil und steif bleiben...
> 
> ...



Vieleicht Googelst du erstmal die Eigenschaften von Ti-Legierungen bevor du einen Ti-Rahmen Heiratest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (17. Januar 2010)

iller_tiller schrieb:


> Vieleicht Googelst du erstmal die Eigenschaften von Ti-Legierungen bevor du einen Ti-Rahmen Heiratest.



Das wär nen Anfang...
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Titan_(Element)#Eigenschaften

Sonst. Titanrahmen (nicht Trial) bin ich schon gefahren (nicht besessen). Wenn der Preis nicht wäre würde ich mir einen machen lassen. 

aber wenn du etwas weißt was ich nicht: belehr´ mich... Bin für alles offen.


----------



## la bourde (17. Januar 2010)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Das wär nen Anfang...
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Titan_(Element)#Eigenschaften
> 
> Sonst. Titanrahmen (nicht Trial) bin ich schon gefahren (nicht besessen). Wenn der Preis nicht wäre würde ich mir einen machen lassen.
> ...



Kennst du triton ?
Auf mtbr
Auf Espacetrial gibt es ein Thread


----------



## kamo-i (17. Januar 2010)

Ja klar kenne ich Triton. Daher sage ich ja das mit Russland...  

Aber dennoch danke für die Links! Die kannte ich noch nicht beide...


----------



## Lenin (17. Januar 2010)

Es gibt nicht nur Triton, sondern auch Totem
Hier habe ich ein paar Bilder und Kommentar dazu gepostet.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434889&page=2
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434889&page=3
Der Typ, der die Totem-Rahmen baut, war mal einer der Top-fahrern in Russland und
legt mehr wert auf die Kleinigkeiten beim Rahmenbau. Ich persönlich finde seine Rahmen von der Konstruktion her besser. Wobei Triton und Totem auf einer Fabrik
geschweisst werden.

Ich habe mir auch so einen Rahmen wie auf den Bildern gekauft. Im Moment wird es lackiert (aber nicht ganz! nur ein paar kleine Bilder), ich denke so in zwei Wochen kann ich über meinen ersten Eindruck berichten


----------



## kamo-i (18. Januar 2010)

@lenin: 

...genau, Totem kenne ich auch. Habe deinen Beitrag aufmerksam gelesen. ^^ Würd mich nur mal interessieren was du geblecht hast - wenn man sich den Preis der Gabel reinzieht!  

Sonst; echt geil deine Kiste!

Und BITTE: Berichte mal nen bisschen wenn du Ihn ein paar Tage gefahren bist. Und wohnst du bei irgend welchen anderen Trialern halbwegs in der Nähe? Wäre mal interessant was jemand sagt, der noch nie Titan gefahren ist. 

EDIT: Ach ja... Und wenn du Ihn irgendwann mal satt bist, bevor er zerschrotet ist: denk an mich!


----------



## jan_hl (18. Januar 2010)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Würd mich nur mal interessieren was du geblecht hast - wenn man sich den Preis der Gabel reinzieht!


Das ist keine Gabel, das ist ein "Rahmen" für ein Einrad.


----------



## kamo-i (18. Januar 2010)

jan_hl schrieb:


> Das ist keine Gabel, das ist ein "Rahmen" für ein Einrad.



Boah... Lang nichts so Peinliches geäußert.    

Hätte man ja bei "Unicycle" auch drauf kommen können wenn ich es gelesen hätte.  

Nichts desto trotz: ... (viel) aufwändiger gearbeitet ist das Ding ja auch nicht. Nagut, um einges stabiler wird sein. Aber dennoch ist der Preis schon heftig. Also ein Rahmen ist ja um ein vielfaches Aufwändiger, also wird der schon heftig sein vom preis her....


----------



## MisterLimelight (18. Januar 2010)

unverschämt: nen porsche haben wollen aber ein polo bezahlen. Qualität hat eben seinen Preis oder anders: Titan ist halt teuer. 
Meine Anfrage vor über ein Jahr ergab folgendes: 20"Custom für 540. Versand 90. Herstellungs + Lieferzeit ~ 2 Monate. Also unterm Strich einiges günstiger als Monty/Koxx.


----------



## Lenin (18. Januar 2010)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Und BITTE: Berichte mal nen bisschen wenn du Ihn ein paar Tage gefahren bist.



werd' ich machen!



kamo-i schrieb:


> Und wohnst du bei irgend welchen anderen Trialern halbwegs in der Nähe? Wäre mal interessant was jemand sagt, der noch nie Titan gefahren ist.



ja, klar, bei mir in der Nähe wohnen viele Trialer. Allerdings wohnen wir alle hier
 Ich bin nocht nie einen Titanrahmen gefahren, es wird auch eine neue Erfahrung für mich.
Also, in ein paar Wochen ist es soweit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (18. Januar 2010)

@Limelight:
540â¬ + 90 Versand ist doch echt guenstig. Also auch billiger als nen Hoffmann.... Will jetzt nicht wagen, die in irgendeiner Weise zu vergleichen, aber der Preis ist doch ok. Ich dachte es wÃ¤re noch mehr. Also komplett Richtung 1000 oder so... 

Und meine ÃuÃerung beruhte nur auf meinem Verpeilten. Also das ich dachte ne Gabel kostet 449â¬. Wenn man das in Relation setzt: was hÃ¤tte dann ein Rahmen kosten mÃ¼ssen???

Aber da sieht man es doch. 540â¬. Wenn sich die Deng-MÃ¼hle damit beschÃ¤ftigen wÃ¼rden kÃ¶nnen die den Preis alle male toppen. Und dann ist er doch bezahlbar! 

@lenin:
Ja, cool. Das wusste ich nicht. Auch nicht, dass du selbst in RUS lebst... Freu mich schon auf Bilder und Erhfahrungsbericht!!!


----------



## bike 20 (18. Januar 2010)

Die neuen Echo TR sowie Echo SL pedalen sehen sehr edel aus.


----------



## trialthom (18. Januar 2010)

bike 20 schrieb:


> Die neuen Echo TR sowie Echo SL pedalen sehen sehr edel aus.


 

ich finde die viel zu teuer das sind doch die für 145 euro


----------



## iller_tiller (18. Januar 2010)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Das wär nen Anfang...
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Titan_(Element)#Eigenschaften
> 
> Sonst. Titanrahmen (nicht Trial) bin ich schon gefahren (nicht besessen). Wenn der Preis nicht wäre würde ich mir einen machen lassen.
> ...



Material	E-Mod [Gpa]	Dehngrenze [Mpa]	Dichte [g/cm³]	spez. Emod	Spez dehngr
Stahl	210	450	7,8	26,92	57,69
Ti	100	300	4,5	22,22	66,67
Al	66,6	100	2,7	24,67	37,04
Mg	45	150	1,74	25,86	86,21


----------



## jan_hl (19. Januar 2010)

Prototyp eines 24ers von Norco mit Hammerschmidt







http://www.pinkbike.com/news/norco-24-street-trials-prototype-2010.html

gefunden dort:
http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=147095


----------



## Eisbein (19. Januar 2010)

nnnnnnnaja, jetzt wollen alle ein bisschen was vom kuchen abhaben. Ist okay, aber nichts besonderes imo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. Januar 2010)

Yeah, 24" Disc only, sowas braucht die Welt


----------



## 525Rainer (19. Januar 2010)

grad norco! muss der ryan jetzt auch 24er fahren?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (19. Januar 2010)

gott, wie hässlich


----------



## hst_trialer (19. Januar 2010)

seh ich das richtig, dass die horizontalen ausfallenden noch ein schaltauge dran haben?
lustig 
ich mein klar, falls man doch gänge fahren will ist es gut. aber ein bisschen schaut man doch heutzutage schon darauf, dass er entweder horizontale oder vertikale mit schaltauge hat.


----------



## siede. (19. Januar 2010)

... sieht doch eigentlich aus wie ein Baumarkt Rad'le? :kotz:


----------



## 221pr`v (19. Januar 2010)

Ich finde den Rahmen an sich nicht schlecht nur,wie TSC-Trialer schon erwähnt hat, das Schaltauge und die Anbauteile sind nicht tragbar !


----------



## la bourde (20. Januar 2010)

Impulse, die neue Marke von Cédric Fontenoy

Radstand: 1090mm (mit 45mm Gabel)
Kettenstrebe: 380mm
BB high: +45mm
Head angle: 71°
Rahmen: 1750gr
Mit HS33: 9kg fuer 1850 






Aurélien Fontenoy, sein Bruder, faehtrt dieses Jahr mit in UCI Elite.
(er war 6. in 2009, Junior WC in 2006&2007)


----------



## MisterLimelight (20. Januar 2010)

das ding sieht vielleicht gewöhnungsbedürftig aus, sollte aber definitiv ausgereift sein. Ist schließlich Modell Nr.6. Cedric schweißt die Rahmen selber (quasi die französischen Hoffmannbikes). (Für die Info leg ich die Hand aber nicht ins Feuer.) Er ist ein verdammt netter Kerl und kann tierisch gut radfahren. Hätte ich nicht noch 2 Rahmen wäre ein Inpulse sicher im Favoritenkreis.


----------



## kamo-i (21. Januar 2010)

Der Rahmen wiegt aber 1705gr., oder? =)


----------



## hst_trialer (21. Januar 2010)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Der Rahmen wiegt aber 1705gr., oder? =)



krümelkacker...

also mein wissen über gitterrohrrahmen sagt mir, dass es eigentlich eine ungünstige konstruktion ist mit dem rohr zwischen ober und unterrohr. das führt eigentlich zur biegebalkenmäßigen krafteinleitung ins unterrohr. weiß nicht ob das auf dauer gut ist. vllt sind die rohre gut dimensioniert dann passt es.

da er auch gussets drin hat würde ich das mittelrohr weglassen und das oberrohr gerade machen.
nicht umsonst ist das system jahrhundertelang bewährt, da macht es dieses mittelding-geönk nicht besser.

aber der rest ist ganz gut, besonder die rr-anbindung. man beachte dass auf bild 1 der rechte pedalarm vorne ist und auf bild 2 hinten und der halbe rr bleibt wo er ist. am rahmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (21. Januar 2010)

Krümelkacker... z, z, z...

Was willst du? Wenn dann muss es schon seine Korrektheit haben. =) Mit dem Mittelrohr sehe ich auch so. Aber jahundertelange Erfahrung? Dann meinst aber nicht nur beim Fahrrad, oder? ^^ Also wenn dann ein Jahrhundert...  Ich weiß - krümelkacker... ^^

Ich finde es aber allein schon wg. der Ästhetik besser. Schön grade linien.... Deßhalb finde ich den Echo Pure / Control 09 und die Atomz so geil! =)

Mit dem RockRing hast recht! Sowas fällt auch wieder nur dir auf! ^^ ... ist aber wirklich ne geile Sache. Hatte das mal bei nem Dirt gesehen.  Nur sollte dann ich wieder jeder Hersteller sich nen eigenen Kram ausdenken, sondern sollen die sich mal auf ein einheitliches Format einigen...


----------



## Maxximum (21. Januar 2010)

sehr schöner rahmen! 
einziges manko ist wie gesagt das krumme oberrohr und die querstrebe.
mMn wirkt sich diese eigentlich nur als zusätzliche belastung auf das unterrohr aus.
du wälzt ja die reinen zug- und druckkräfte im oberrohr zum teil als biegungsverursachende kraft aufs unterrohr ab. 
dadurch musst du das unterrohr wesentlich steifer konstruieren, als ohne die querstrebe, da dann (im normalen fahrbetrieb, ohne stürze etc) nur zug- und druckkräfte in längsrichtung wirken.

der taco (rr am tretlagergehäuse, der sich nicht mitdreht)  ist genial. 
können wir nur hoffen dass die aufnahme dafür gut ausgelegt ist.
nicht dass dir bei nem richtigen aufschlag (zb zu kurz gesprungenes gap oder so) die aufnahme am rahmen verbiegt bzw reißt, dann kann man den ganzen rahmen wegwerfen :/


----------



## soma (21. Januar 2010)

Interessant ist, dass er im englischen schreibt, der Rahmen ist 1750g "schwer". Und im französischen schreibt er, dass der Rahmen 1705g misst.

Also stiftet Cédric, der Hund, hier Verwirrung...


----------



## hst_trialer (21. Januar 2010)

@ maxximum

meine rede!!! mit dem rr weiß ich auch nicht ob das stabil ist auf dauer.
kritisch finde ich auch den gedanken, dass bei eventuellem abriss der halterung rahmenseitig auch noch das tretlager gewinde beeinträchtigt wird... auch bei aufsetzern wird die kraft dort eingeleitet. kann mir schon vorstellen das ein ordentlich aufsetzer sich bis auf das tretlager auswirkt.
und wie gesagt, das prinzip der dreiecke als stabilste verbindung ging in die hose. 

@k(rümelkacker)amo-i
die ersten fahrradähnlichen fortbewegungsmittel gab es schon im 17.jh. das waren zwar eher roller, aber wurst. 

(jetzt sagt herr oberschlau bestimmt: hmm aber die momentane form der fahrräder gab es erst später...)


----------



## erwinosius (21. Januar 2010)

> meine rede!!! mit dem rr weiß ich auch nicht ob das stabil ist auf dauer.
> kritisch finde ich auch den gedanken, dass bei eventuellem abriss der halterung rahmenseitig auch noch das tretlager gewinde beeinträchtigt wird... auch bei aufsetzern wird die kraft dort eingeleitet. kann mir schon vorstellen das ein ordentlich aufsetzer sich bis auf das tretlager auswirkt.



Aber ist die "normale" Konstruktion nicht noch schlechter. Die kraft des Aufschlages direkt auf die Kurbel und so auch auf die Lager abzuleiten? Außerdem hat man da ja noch einen guten Hebel da der Rockring noch ca 2-3cm weit vom Tretlagergehäuse wegsitzt?
Aber ich würde auch eine beidseitige Befestigung bevorzugen. So ein Mittel aus Schutzplatte vom 20" und RR vom 26"


----------



## kamo-i (21. Januar 2010)

soma sagst ja; issa selbst schuld! ...hatte ich aber übersehen. Hatte es nur auf fr gesehen... Danke. 

@hst:
genau Das hätte ich jetzt gesagt... =) Man siehe Nämlich: Das Fahrrad...

=)

L.A.T.T.E. !

Ich wollte nur klukschizzeln! =)

Ich bin so KLUK !
Ich bin so KLUK !
Ich bin so KLUK !
Ka... El... U... Ka...
Ich meine Ka...El...U...Geeeeeee !!!


----------



## hst_trialer (21. Januar 2010)

@ erwinosius







@ kamo-i


----------



## kamo-i (21. Januar 2010)

Und selbst wenn nicht; hatten wir das nicht schon mal besprochen, dass ich über meine eigenen Witze tränen lachen kann? 

=P

So, offtopic. Zurück zum Thema.


----------



## locdog (21. Januar 2010)

erwinosius schrieb:


> Aber ist die "normale" Konstruktion nicht noch schlechter. Die kraft des Aufschlages direkt auf die Kurbel und so auch auf die Lager abzuleiten? Außerdem hat man da ja noch einen guten Hebel da der Rockring noch ca 2-3cm weit vom Tretlagergehäuse wegsitzt?
> Aber ich würde auch eine beidseitige Befestigung bevorzugen. So ein Mittel aus Schutzplatte vom 20" und RR vom 26"




nicht ganz. das wichtigste ist doch die Masse des Fahrers!
wen der RR wie normal auf der Kurbel ist geht die wucht des aufschlags uber die pedale, kurbeln, achse und dann RR. wen man ihn am rahmen dranmacht geht noch die energie uber die lager!
und das finde ich nicht sooo dol. ABER wen man es nur zum ewentuelem schutz braucht finde ich es nicht schlecht. habe seit fast 2 jahren den trialtech und auch wen ich ekstra auf's RR springe tut dem das nicht sonderlich weh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (30. Januar 2010)

Der zweite Ozonys 24" Prototyp.
http://www.trial-inside.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=589








Sieht gut aus .


----------



## echo trialer (30. Januar 2010)

ich finde die naben passen nicht dazu. sonst sieht es echt geil aus


----------



## echo trailer (31. Januar 2010)

ich finde die Laufräder in rot blau schön! 
das ganze bike bock doch mal riiiiiichtig

deine bruder hat ja auch ein roten ramen udn blaube laufräder. hat finde ich aber garnichts von feuerwehr


----------



## koxxfan (31. Januar 2010)

Atomz Quark 2 20"






Mehr Bilder


----------



## ecols (31. Januar 2010)

Nicht so richtig "NU Stuff" aber doch sehr interessant dass man die Wellgo MG-1 Ti jetzt für einen 60er bekommt.

Aus China, Versandkostenfrei.

Und mag einer der TI-Fetischisten dieses 600g China Produkt mal testen?




Brand: TACC  
  Color: Polishing titanium
Material: Titanium alloy
Specification: 26',1-1/8 steert tube
Weight: 605g(with 250mm steert tube)
Warranty period: 2 Years  Description: 
  Disc brake compatible,full titanium alloy,light and strong.
 25cm steert tube.
Crown to axel:405mm


----------



## Cryo-Cube (31. Januar 2010)

soma schrieb:


> Interessant ist, dass er im englischen schreibt, der Rahmen ist 1750g "schwer". Und im französischen schreibt er, dass der Rahmen 1705g misst.
> 
> Also stiftet Cédric, der Hund, hier Verwirrung...



als würde das einen verdammten Undterschied machen  


Rahmen werden eh nicht auf den Gramm genau gebaut. Jeder Rahmen hat Toleranzen. Bei manchen kanns +/-100g und mehr Abweichungen geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (31. Januar 2010)

ecols schrieb:


> Und mag einer der TI-Fetischisten dieses 600g China Produkt mal testen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Meine internet Ingenieur skills sagen mir das 600g Titan gabel = flexomat.
Und selbst wenns nicht so wäre... US $299,00US


----------



## 221pr`v (31. Januar 2010)

Also wenn ich mir die Bilder des Atomz le Quark 2 20" anschaue stellt sich mir als Laie die Frage : "Hat diese Konstellation der HS33 Aufnahme irgend welche Vorteile für die ich blind bin?"


----------



## hst_trialer (1. Februar 2010)

vermutlich wird die Hebelwirkung noch mal etwas minimiert, sodass man keine spannungüberlagerung erhält. somit wird etwas torsion des rohres in reine biegung umgewandelt. mit den weiteren querblechen die dabei nötig sind wird auch die steifigkeit erhöht


----------



## locdog (1. Februar 2010)

das vermute ich auch.
hatte letzten sommer mal die gelegen heit das zu testen do leider habe ich es vergessen das wahrzunehmen, shit :|


----------



## soma (2. Februar 2010)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> als würde das einen verdammten Undterschied machen
> 
> 
> Rahmen werden eh nicht auf den Gramm genau gebaut. Jeder Rahmen hat Toleranzen. Bei manchen kanns +/-100g und mehr Abweichungen geben



Jetzt echt?

Ich habe es nur geschrieben, weil sich zwei über die paar Gramm gestritten haben!

Typ, mir es eigtl relativ egal, ob ich 50g oder gar 200g mehr an meinem Bike habe, oder nicht. Fährst du nur einmal im Dreck (in der Natur), hast du wahrscheinlich gleich 100g mehr an Schlamm am Rahmen kleben


----------



## erwinosius (2. Februar 2010)

wo kann man das Quark denn anschauen? Hab keine Seite mit Bildern gefunden.

gruß
erwin


----------



## curry4king (2. Februar 2010)

glotzen uff :-D http://www.trial-inside.com/index.p...2-datomz-se-devoile&catid=39:inside&Itemid=61


----------



## Eisbein (2. Februar 2010)

http://rockmanbikes.com/pslate2lorange.html
damn, das ist mal eine nette präsentation. Motiviert mich direkt den rahmen zu kaufen


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. Februar 2010)

Cantis! Ich fall vom Glauben ab!


----------



## siede. (2. Februar 2010)

Eisbein schrieb:


> http://rockmanbikes.com/pslate2lorange.html
> damn, das ist mal eine nette präsentation. Motiviert mich direkt den rahmen zu kaufen



VEEEEEEEeeee.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (2. Februar 2010)

jaja.
Problematisch (für mich) ist aber das ich vorn dann ein 18er ritzel fahren müsste und demzufolge auch andere kurbeln. 

Denn intressant ist der rahmen, ich täte da auch ganz günstig rankommen...
Geo könnte abenteuerlich werden, aber mitm hohen+langen Vorbau, why not.


----------



## hst_trialer (3. Februar 2010)

@eisbein
hast du denn schon stichfeste infos, dass es wirklich nur mit 18t geht?
135er horizontal sind schon fein, dann kann man wenigstens die ck weiter fahren


----------



## Eisbein (3. Februar 2010)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> @eisbein
> hast du denn schon stichfeste infos, dass es wirklich nur mit 18t geht?
> 135er horizontal sind schon fein, dann kann man wenigstens die ck weiter fahren


1. stehts auf der seite
2. ist der BByoke so unglücklich gemacht das es selbst mit dem 18ner ritzel und isis innenlager mit 127mm eng wird. siehe hier
3. ich kann kevin mal fragen, der fährt ihn schon und hat auch schon ein paar auf lager. (für seinen shop)

king kannst du dann aber auch nur mit funbolts fahren. Müssten man umrüsten oder direkt ne SSP kaufen.


----------



## ChrisKing (3. Februar 2010)

nur um das mal klar zu stellen - der slate 2 hat zwar 135mm einbaumaß, muss aber mit kettenspannern gefahren werden, die INNEN liegen (is bei den koxx rahmen genauso) und hat nicht wie der kortz diese integrierten kettenspanner, wo eine schraube die achse nach vorn drückt. heißt also, man kann ihn eigentlich nicht mit normalen 135er naben fahren, sondern nur mit tryall, echo naben usw. deren einbaubreite MIT kettenspannern 135mm ist. wenn man die king fahren will, muss man die kettenspanner innen abdrehen, damit sie ein paar mm über die achse rutschen. hab das für mein koxx v2 so machen müssen. schon mal viel spaß, wenn ihr keine standbohrmaschine habt, die absolut gerade läuft und sich keinen mm verzieht..
klar, man kann den rahmen natürlich ordentlich ausnander biegen und die kettenspanner reinquetschen, aber das tut dem rahmen sicher nich gut und wenn der rahmen am hinterbau so steif is wie z.b. mein koxx v2 dann hat man ziemliche mühe, die ausfallenden so weit ausnander zu biegen..


----------



## koxxfan (3. Februar 2010)

Man kann es auch einfacher machen und kauft sich das Endstück der CK Road die sind schon von haus aus 130. Da brauch ich nix bohren oder biegen. Das Endstück kost 5-8 also nicht die Welt.


----------



## ChrisKing (3. Februar 2010)

aha... und worauf sitzt dann bitte das ausfallende vom rahmen? auf der micky maus achse vom schnellspanner?... die achsenden (also der teil, der dann im ausfallende liegt) sind zu kurz, weil da der kettenspanner drüber liegt und dann hinten nix mehr rausschaut, was im ausfallende aufliegt! die achsenden müssen länger sein, so wie hier auf dem zweiten bild zu sehen http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?product_id=10708&category_id=21


----------



## Cryo-Cube (4. Februar 2010)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> nur um das mal klar zu stellen - der slate 2 hat zwar 135mm einbaumaß, muss aber mit kettenspannern gefahren werden, die INNEN liegen (is bei den koxx rahmen genauso) und hat nicht wie der kortz diese integrierten kettenspanner, wo eine schraube die achse nach vorn drückt. heißt also, man kann ihn eigentlich nicht mit normalen 135er naben fahren, sondern nur mit tryall, echo naben usw.



toll, ist dann  doch nix für mich 
Mach mal foto von deiner Lösung bitten


----------



## Eisbein (9. Februar 2010)

zu der slate II und king geschichte: 





> Kevin said he tried Kings with snail cams on the Slate II and they worked.



Sofern ich was neues weis...


----------



## Eisbein (9. Februar 2010)

und noch was. es soll wohl gehen wenn die spaner aussen sind, kla etwas bastelei. 
Mit etwas glück reicht das auch wenn sich die funbolt am rahmen abstützen, dann könnte aber ein spanner notwendig sein, für die kette kla.
er hat wohl auch ein kunden der ne king fährt, evtl. bekomm ich noch mal bilder wie die das gelöst haben.

Achja, falls jemand intresse an einem rockman oder neon rahmen hat, ich bestell im sommer evtl. dort. Sollte günstiger werden als den rahmen hier zu kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (15. Februar 2010)

Die Inpulse R26 und R20 sind jetzt zu haben !






Die Farbe ist 
Mehr hier


----------



## luckygambler (16. Februar 2010)

puh die sind beide heiss.
besonders das 20er sieht sehr gut aus


----------



## bike 20 (17. Februar 2010)

http://www.neonbike.com/UploadFiles/2010212234337249.jpg

Die neuen Neon Bow 2010 sind erhältlich.
26":
WB: 1095mm
BB: 60mm

20":
WB: 1010mm
BB: 80mm

irgendwie werden die 26zoll Tretlager immer höher.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. Februar 2010)

Logisch! Balance ist ja auch sowas von out.


----------



## locdog (17. Februar 2010)

erlich gesagt habe ich es nie negatiev bemerkt. war eigentlich imme gleich.

aber beim treter usw sind fur mich mehr als 50 ein nogo.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (18. Februar 2010)

irgendwie zu bunt. sieht aus wie ne getunte karre mitm tribal auf der heckscheibe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (18. Februar 2010)

ich find sowohl farbe als auch form sind ein totaler griff ins klo!!!


----------



## duro e (18. Februar 2010)

die rahmenform ist ja ganz nice , die zweifarbige lackierung ist auch nicht so übel , nur diese tribals ziehen die optik sowas von extrem runter , dadurch sieht der rahmen einfach nur total scheis.se aus


----------



## bike 20 (18. Februar 2010)

also mir gefällt mein jeziger der 2009er Bow 1000mal besser. Mit dem hohen Tretlager is sone sache. Ich hab jetzt fast 50 und da wirds schon schwieriger mitm tippen.


----------



## Eisbein (18. Februar 2010)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> ich find sowohl farbe als auch form sind ein totaler griff ins klo!!!



.

Und die geo ist für kleine asiaten (oder kleine leute im algm.) gemacht, die kommen damit vll. zurecht.


----------



## luckygambler (19. Februar 2010)

die ultraleichten schläuche sind nu raus, allerdings wohl dauernd ausverkauft, und entsprechend teuer...
http://www.bikecorner24.de/eclipse-ultralight-schlauch-mtb-26-15225-56g-p-1400.html


----------



## hst_trialer (19. Februar 2010)

und wie schafft es ein schlauch den rollwiderstand zu senken??? ist das nicht eher ne reifen geschichte. der schlauch soll nur druck halten


----------



## locdog (19. Februar 2010)

kann man das plasteteil uberhaupt flicken ?

@HST
die reibung zwischen reifen und schlauch beim abrollen bewirkt auch reibung.


----------



## luckygambler (19. Februar 2010)

locdog schrieb:


> kann man das plasteteil uberhaupt flicken ?



jo gibt so ne milch dazu
die sollen auch fester sein als normale schläuche


----------



## winner123 (19. Februar 2010)

locdog schrieb:


> kann man das plasteteil uberhaupt flicken ?




Hier gibt es auch Flickzeug für die Eclipse Schläuche

Ich glaube nicht, dass die Eclipse Milch die Löcher bei einem SB abdichten kann, schon garnicht bei den niedrigen Luftdruck, den man beim Trial fährt

Die ist eher dazu da um kleine Löcher durch Dornen ect. abzudichten.


----------



## hst_trialer (19. Februar 2010)

locdog schrieb:


> kann man das plasteteil uberhaupt flicken ?
> 
> @HST
> die reibung zwischen reifen und schlauch beim abrollen bewirkt auch reibung.



recht haste, das habe ich nicht bedacht. sowohl reifen wie auch schlauch walken natürlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (19. Februar 2010)

o shit, dann kostet nen durchschlag satte 5 euro


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (19. Februar 2010)

55tacken fürn schlauch??? wat??
da krisch ich bei real n janzet fahrrad mit vollfederung und bremsscheiben und shimano schaltung mit 200gängen.

nänänänänä


----------



## duro e (19. Februar 2010)

hahahahhahahahahaa

aber ganz erlich , schon übertrieben so ein schlauch , vorallem für den trialsport wohl eher unpassend . vielleicht für irgendwelche cross country freaks intressant . wobei 55 ist echt ne dicke stange für nen schlauch .


----------



## MisterLimelight (19. Februar 2010)

für den Preis kauf ich lieber ´ne gebrauchte Nabe mit 36 Loch


----------



## LauraPalmer (19. Februar 2010)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> für den Preis kauf ich lieber ´ne gebrauchte Nabe mit 36 Loch



womöglich kannst Du eine in absehbarer Zeit äußerst günstig bei ebay erstehen!


----------



## winner123 (19. Februar 2010)

duro e schrieb:


> vielleicht für irgendwelche cross country freaks intressant . wobei 55 ist echt ne dicke stange für nen schlauch .



Genau für die sind se gemacht und für Leute denen 50g Gewichtsersparniss 50 wert sind.


----------



## erwinosius (20. Februar 2010)

1g pro  ist doch bei Leichtbauern noch ein akzeptables Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis?
Schau mal an was du sparst wenn du Titanschrauben kaufst.

gruß
erwin


----------



## PJL (20. Februar 2010)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> für den Preis kauf ich lieber ´ne gebrauchte Nabe mit 36 Loch


 
hahahahaha


----------



## tha_joe (23. Februar 2010)

Bei Tartybikes gibt es jetzt Bilder von allen Skies, also auch Red und Purple. Und irgendwie find ich das Purple ne geile Karre, ich kann mir nicht helfen...  Gut, man muss richtig fahren können, sonst kommt´s tuckig, aber wenn man´s draufhat, das Ding ist ein Eyecatcher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 221pr`v (24. Februar 2010)

Die Farbe ist Klasse aber die Sterne gehen gar nicht da kannst du fahren wir du willst 
-->solange die drauf bleiben ist es immer tuckig!


----------



## mtb-trialer. (24. Februar 2010)

tha_joe schrieb:


> Bei Tartybikes gibt es jetzt Bilder von allen Skies, also auch Red und Purple. Und irgendwie find ich das Purple ne geile Karre, ich kann mir nicht helfen...  Gut, man muss richtig fahren können, sonst kommt´s tuckig, aber wenn man´s draufhat, das Ding ist ein Eyecatcher!



sorry, aber das geht echt nicht.  
genauso wenig wie das hier:


----------



## Trialar (24. Februar 2010)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:


> sorry, aber das geht echt nicht.
> genauso wenig wie das hier:




Finds lustig


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (24. Februar 2010)

zum anschauen mal echt lustig, aber damit fahren........nootttt.....geht gar nicht..


----------



## siede. (24. Februar 2010)

umso witziger wenn man Tunnicliffe (oder andere) auf so ein Teil "setzt"


----------



## tha_joe (24. Februar 2010)

Understatement ist anders...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (25. Februar 2010)

noch ein fähnchen hinten dran, paar fransen am lenker und nen sattel, dann würde ich es nehmen


----------



## jan_hl (25. Februar 2010)

Du hast die Hello Kitty Reflektoren vergessen:

http://www.kittyhell.com/2009/11/21/hello-kitty-reflector/


----------



## hst_trialer (25. Februar 2010)

jawolllllll!!!!!!!!

die auch dran. und am besten noch schutzbleche und ein dynamo


----------



## echo trialer (25. Februar 2010)

aber kein licht! das ist bääääää
dynamo ja
licht nein


----------



## duro e (25. Februar 2010)

am besten noch ne benjamin blümchen flingel und son wimpel hahaha


----------



## erwinosius (25. Februar 2010)

Man kann ja mit dem Dynamo dann einen drehbaren Wimpel antreiben


----------



## Raimund-Aut (28. Februar 2010)

http://craigleescott.typepad.com/


----------



## florianwagner (28. Februar 2010)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:


> http://craigleescott.typepad.com/



ohh mann, wasn hype...


----------



## Eisbein (28. Februar 2010)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:


> http://craigleescott.typepad.com/



hässlich!
ja egal, ich mochte ja auch CLS nie.


----------



## koxxfan (1. März 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (1. März 2010)

wenn ich ganz erlich bin , die mögen vielleicht toll sein , aber die erinnern mich stark an so billig sportschuhe ausm discounter


----------



## Eisbein (1. März 2010)

duro e schrieb:


> wenn ich ganz erlich bin , die mögen vielleicht toll sein , aber die erinnern mich stark an so billig sportschuhe ausm discounter


jau, das triffts halbwegs. Hübsch ist jedenfalls anders. Ich versteh auch den sinn solcher schuhe nicht, aber egal.


----------



## tha_joe (2. März 2010)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Ich versteh auch den sinn solcher schuhe nicht...



Dem Hersteller möglichst viel Geld mit möglichst günstig produzierter Ware bringen??


----------



## Eisbein (2. März 2010)

tha_joe schrieb:


> Dem Hersteller möglichst viel Geld mit möglichst günstig produzierter Ware bringen??



gut, das ist aber nichts grundlegend neues in der trialszene.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (2. März 2010)

Eisbein schrieb:


> jau, das triffts halbwegs. Hübsch ist jedenfalls anders. Ich versteh auch den sinn solcher schuhe nicht, aber egal.



man muss nicht immer alles verstehen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. März 2010)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> man muss nicht immer alles verstehen.



...das hat doch schon in Mathe nicht funktioniert!


----------



## duro e (2. März 2010)

aber ganz erlich , auch so tryall schuhe , ich bekomm immer zu hören die sohle ist recht weich und die schuhe halten nicht lange . das wird bei den viz dingern auch so sein .nur dann irgednwie ich sag mal 90 euro zu zahlen halte ich für übertrieben . hol ich mir lieber irgend ein paar schuhe , das ne vernünftige harte sohle hat die über ein jahr durchhält.


----------



## AleX_TriaL (2. März 2010)

Wenn ich von den Ribos ausgehe, denke ich wer solche Schuhe einmal fährt, möchte sie nicht mehr missen. Der Unterschied zu "normalem" Schuhwerk war zumindest deutlich spürbar: leichter und besserer Grip. Über die Haltbarkeit kann ich mich auch nicht beschweren. Aber am Ende muss das jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## Eisbein (2. März 2010)

AleX_TriaL schrieb:


> Wenn ich von den Ribos ausgehe, denke ich wer solche Schuhe einmal fährt, möchte sie nicht mehr missen. Der Unterschied zu "normalem" Schuhwerk war zumindest deutlich spürbar: leichter und besserer Grip. Über die Haltbarkeit kann ich mich auch nicht beschweren. Aber am Ende muss das jeder selbst wissen.



Gut, jetzt muss ich vll. auch sagen, dass ich solche schuhe nicht mal testen kann.
Denn ich hab schuhgröße 47/48. 

Wenn ich könnte würde ich sicher mal ribo oder sowas testen, gern auch northwave, aber def. keine Viz oder Tryall schuhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (2. März 2010)

hab auch so ein schuhproblem mit 48/48,5 , aber ich bräuchte schon sehr gute argumente um mir solch schuhe zu kaufen . meine nike schuhe grippen perfekt in kombi mit nc17 plattform pedalen . aber grade auf käfig muss es doch schmerzen mit ner weichen sohle . hatte einmal schuhe mit mittelharter sohle , und da hatte ich nach paar mal fahren solche schmerzen um fuß von den käfig dingern. gewicht von schuhen , ganz erlich , halte ich für unwichtig. aber ich mein , mir geht es nur um haltbarkeit und preis/leistung. wozu fast 100 ausgeben wenn ich ein paar schuhe bekomme das doppelt so lange hält für 60 euro.?


----------



## Eisbein (2. März 2010)

duro e schrieb:


> hab auch so ein schuhproblem mit 48/48,5 , aber ich bräuchte schon sehr gute argumente um mir solch schuhe zu kaufen . meine nike schuhe grippen perfekt in kombi mit nc17 plattform pedalen . aber grade auf käfig muss es doch schmerzen mit ner weichen sohle . hatte einmal schuhe mit mittelharter sohle , und da hatte ich nach paar mal fahren solche schmerzen um fuß von den käfig dingern. gewicht von schuhen , ganz erlich , halte ich für unwichtig. aber ich mein , mir geht es nur um haltbarkeit und preis/leistung. wozu fast 100 ausgeben wenn ich ein paar schuhe bekomme das doppelt so lange hält für 60 euro.?



naja für so spezial schuhe bin ich schon bereit so "viel" zu bezahlen, wenn die mir dann wirklich was bringen. 

Im leichtathletik, hab ich alle 1-1,5 jahre 2 paar neue spikes gekauft. preise so: 140 und 110
Aber die haben mir auch richtig was gebracht.


----------



## locdog (2. März 2010)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Gut, jetzt muss ich vll. auch sagen, dass ich solche schuhe nicht mal testen kann.
> Denn ich hab schuhgröße 47/48.
> 
> Wenn ich könnte würde ich sicher mal ribo oder sowas testen, gern auch northwave, aber def. keine Viz oder Tryall schuhe.




http://www.dressler.cz/scripts/podrobnosti.php?IDZ=1951 ?

mit den roten (vorganger- aber bestimmt gleich aufgebaut )wahr ich nicht zufrieden denn bei singelcage pedalen wahren sich nach einer sezon durch. die alten blau-gelben, halten schon uber 2 jahre  aber ich habe auch mitlerweile auf platform gewachselt.


----------



## Eisbein (1. April 2010)

mach ich jetzt werbung?! 
http://www.wherestheseat.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=40_44&products_id=185

und um den OTN thread zusammenzufassen: Gleiche Geometrie wie der tryall; Eine weitere version von Rockman ist in planung; ein paar blöde kommentare.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (1. April 2010)

nö, keine werbung, sondern gute info. find ichn duften lenker, wenn er genauso stabil, wie der try-all ist, is doch ne günstige und super alternative....


----------



## Eisbein (1. April 2010)

versand aus canada könnte etwas teuer sein, aber wenn man eh mehr bestellt, teilt man den versand und vll. gibt kevin dann noch sowas wie "mengenrabatt"....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (6. April 2010)

das gewicht ist abartig niedrig, dennoch sieht es doch recht massiv aus  ...ist diese Magnesiumliegierung so viel leichter als alu ?


----------



## Trialar (6. April 2010)

Falls jemand nen breiten Lenker sucht:

http://cgi.ebay.de/NEU-Lenker-Race-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item5ad7e7ac1a


----------



## jan_hl (7. April 2010)

Neue HS33

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=455130

edit:


----------



## hst_trialer (7. April 2010)

also ganz ehrlich... das ist doch nicht ihr ernst oder?
wo haben die denn ihre designer her? 

das design ist absolut schrecklich. einfach nur klobig und die form des evo-boosters und den enthüllen ist total daneben. uich würde mir im leben nicht so ein teil ans rad bauen.

was bewegt sie zu diesen formen, ich finde das der bremsgriff wie eine billige brems-schaltkombi von shimano aussieht:






ich bin totaly entsetzt und mir fehlen die worte...
und wenn ich daran denke, dass die letzte designänderung 2005 war, also vor 6 Jahren, dann hoffe ich nur, dass meine modelle die nächsten 6jahre überleben und der markt stetig mit den alten bremsen gesättigt bleibt.

vielleicht wird die ja auch ein totaler reinfall und das nächste designupdate kommt schon nach 3 jahren.

einzigen vorteil den ich bisher sehe: flipflop und die 2teilige schelle


----------



## duro e (7. April 2010)

also schlimmer geht nimmer würd ich mal sagen , damit haben die jungs bei magura den vogel abgeschossen .
das ist genau so wie mit dem auto namens fiat multipla , auch ein dicker griff ins klo-


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (7. April 2010)

duro e schrieb:


> also schlimmer geht nimmer würd ich mal sagen , damit haben die jungs bei magura den vogel abgeschossen .
> das ist genau so wie mit dem auto namens fiat multipla , auch ein dicker griff ins klo-





Fiat Multipla, man sieht das teil kacke aus


----------



## jan_hl (7. April 2010)

Ich bin mir zu 95% sicher, dass es vor 10 Jahren oder so einen billigen Plastikremshebel aus (silbern) von Shimano gab, der genauso aussieht... leider find ich da grad keine Bild 

edit:
mist, falsch erinnert:

http://img262.imageshack.us/i/1992exage500cx.jpg/


----------



## MisterLimelight (7. April 2010)

> ich finde das der bremsgriff wie eine billige brems-schaltkombi von shimano aussieht


öhm ... ist es doch auch, steht doch sogar shimano drauf?!

anstatt hier hasstiraden auf ein produkt abzufeuern wäre doch zu allererst mal angebracht zu erwähnen
- wo das bild gefunden wurde
- was drauf zu sehen sein soll
- (Hersteller)Informationen und dann erst
- eigene Meinung.

Auf Magura´s Seite ist nix von einer Änderung der HS33 zu lesen.


----------



## jan_hl (7. April 2010)

Schau mal in meinen post auf den der hst_trialer geantwortet hat...


----------



## ecols (7. April 2010)

erbärmlich, wenn man bedenkt dass echo grade radialzylinder fräst. Ob sie die neue auch nachbauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterLimelight (7. April 2010)

> Schau mal in meinen post auf den der hst_trialer geantwortet hat...



ja, das hätte ich vielleicht mal machen sollen. Heut ist für mich definitiv einer der Tage wo man besser erst garnicht aufsteht. Sorry.
Das "Ding" bau ich mir auch nirgends dran. Da sieht die HS11 von vor 20 Jahren noch besser aus.


----------



## duro e (7. April 2010)

das einzig tolle ist echt findeich nur die geteilte lenkerklemmung . 
ich glaube nicht das diese neue modellpalette die trialwelt erobern kann . 
aber die bremsen sind sowieso ausschließlich für city bikes , trekking und marathon etc gedacht . aber noch gibts von den ,,alten" hs33 genug .


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. April 2010)

duro e schrieb:


> . aber noch gibts von den ,,alten" hs33 genug .



Ich glaub' auch, jetzt noch schnell fÃ¼r die kommenden Jahre HamsterkÃ¤ufe starten: http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=36270


----------



## ChrisKing (8. April 2010)

seh ich des richtig, dass die neue hs11 quasi nur eine hs33 mit 4 fingerhebel is? die hs11 wird sicher etwas günstiger sein und da die 4 finger hebel ja grad im trend sind, spricht eigentlicha alles für die hs11...

(btw, diesen trend mit dem 4 finger hebel versteh ich eh nich so ganz.. durch den langen hebel flext das ganz schön an der gabel bzw. hinterbau und grad für die >2005er hebel is ein längerer hebel sowieso nich grad gut, weil die ja gern mal an der bekannte stelle reißen.. allein bei den koxx days hat man gefühlte 90% mit dual hs33 inkl. langen hebeln gesehen.. naja.. nich dass ich nich selber auch hs33 fahre  aber die langen hebel kommen mir nich ans rad, und die "neuen" hebel erst recht nich


----------



## hst_trialer (8. April 2010)

ich denke dass magura beim produktunterschied zwischen hs11 und hs33 wieder auf die unterschiedlichen kolbendurchmesser geht. hs11 hat 16mm und hs33 14mm, das rechtfertigt auch einen längeren 4-finger hebel.


----------



## Eisbein (8. April 2010)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> ich denke dass magura beim produktunterschied zwischen hs11 und hs33 wieder auf die unterschiedlichen kolbendurchmesser geht. hs11 hat 16mm und hs33 14mm, das rechtfertigt auch einen längeren 4-finger hebel.


so ist es.

Ich finde die jetzt nicht so hässlich. Kla schön war die HS33 noch nie und diese sieht nicht besser aus.

Naja ich muss mir darüber keine platte machen, Vbrakes sind immer recht nett anzusehen.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (8. April 2010)

naja eisbein, es muss aber auch bremsen....;-)
echt eine Schande, was Magura da anstellt. Ich denke, dass große Trialmarken, wie z.B. Koxx, Monty, etc. sich da was einfallen lassen und genau wie echo eigene Hebel basteln werden, weil so n schrott baut bestimmt keiner ans rad, höchstens irgendwelche trekkingradler, die auch radhosen bei aldi kaufen.
Oder die Echohebel müssten halt was taugen.......vllt. kommt das noch...


----------



## soma (8. April 2010)

Also die Lenkerklemmung der HS33 ist auf jeden Fall besser gelöst, als bei allen anderen Versionen zusammen. Nichts desto trotz sieht das Design einfach für'n After aus.

Bei mir geht nichts über die RB-Design-Hebel. Kosten zwar was, aber dafür sind sie die ergonomischsten Hebel, die ich jemals gefahren bin / am Finger hatte.


----------



## NOS-Trial (8. April 2010)

um mal die Lenkerklemmung der noch aktuellen HS33 in Schutz zu nehmen... ich find die seehr gut.

das Logo der neuen Bremsen find ich auch sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (8. April 2010)

also die neuen TR bremsen (seit nem knappen jahr) halten. hier zu lande gibt es kaum probleme, auch die nemer kolben sind mitlerweile dicht.

Ich habe mir selber ne TR bremse gekauft furs VR. habe die aber noch nicht montiert, erst beim neuem bike. aaaber z.B. die nemerkolben sind schon ganz anders als die, die ich fruher hatte. die abstreifdichtung ist jetzt elastisch und gut zugepast, nicht wie vorher aus plastik mit nem knappen mm spalt.

fur mich ist ein RB hebel das non plus ultra, fahre den neueren (komplet schwarz anodiert) schon seit 3 jahren am HR und ist dicht, und das vollkommen dicht !!! ohne politur, dichtungstauch usw.  wenn nur nicht der preis wahre :|


----------



## hst_trialer (9. April 2010)

sind die kolben also auch eine eigenproduktion. hätte gedacht, dass da irgendwie mit magura ne kooperation besteht. vllt haben die aber auch die letzten jahre schon an der bremse gefeilt und bringen die jetzt erst, weil ein magura patent abgelaufen ist. hat da einer zufällig infos zu?

aber was mir bei der bremse gleich einfällt: *DIE WILL ICH MAL ELOXIEREN *


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (9. April 2010)

ein wahrer augenschmauß im vergleich zur neuen hs33....... aber noch is nicht alle tage abend.....


----------



## erwinosius (9. April 2010)

optisch auf jeden fall 1:0 für die echo


----------



## MSC-Trialer (9. April 2010)

Die HS 33 ist doch aus konstruktiver Sicht her ziemlich gut gelungen, finde ich. Der Hebel ist stabiler gemacht und überall Knicksicherungen an den Leitungsanschlüssen. Wenn das Teil seinen Zweck erfüllt finde ich das Design eher unwichtig somal die Echokolben bei mir immer gesifft haben.


----------



## montfa (10. April 2010)

Rockman Tractor - 24"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (11. April 2010)

weiß nicht obs new stuff ist , aber jan hat jetzt phat pads
http://www.trialmarkt.de/product_info.php/info/p1124_Bremsbelaege-PhatWorks-CNC-Magura.html


----------



## hst_trialer (11. April 2010)

duro e schrieb:


> weiß nicht obs new stuff ist , aber jan hat jetzt phat pads
> http://www.trialmarkt.de/product_info.php/info/p1124_Bremsbelaege-PhatWorks-CNC-Magura.html



gibt es da schon positive erfahrungen, vor allem in verbindung mit leichter flexung?


----------



## duro e (11. April 2010)

soweit ich weiß , fahren viele engländer die teile ? 
vielleicht mal im observed nachfragen-


----------



## NOS-Trial (11. April 2010)

kleine "technische Revolution" was Gabeln an geht...

26" Gabel weniger als 500g, zwar sicherlich nichts für den Alltag - aber für die hardcore Weltelite sicherlich was feines.

Carbon....






http://www.tribalzine.com/?K-124-Days-Le-salon-off,2025&lang=fr


----------



## hst_trialer (12. April 2010)

sieht gut stabil aus! hauptsache der schaft ist es auch. einziges manko könnten echt die biegebbelastungen durch die maguras sein, oder eben das unfreiwillige rad-beiseite-legen oder aus versehen mal am stein kratzen oder oder oder...
da ist die carbonstruktur doch sensibel.

da ich freizeitlich auch feldhockey spiele weiss ich, dass da carbon manchmal so zimperlich ist. unsere schläger sind auch bocksteiff, aber sobald erstmal die matrix beschädigt ist, pflanzt sich der riss schnell fort und alles zerblättert!


----------



## Icke84 (12. April 2010)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> sieht gut stabil aus! hauptsache der schaft ist es auch. einziges manko könnten echt die biegebbelastungen durch die maguras sein, oder eben das unfreiwillige rad-beiseite-legen oder aus versehen mal am stein kratzen oder oder oder...
> da ist die carbonstruktur doch sensibel.
> 
> da ich freizeitlich auch feldhockey spiele weiss ich, dass da carbon manchmal so zimperlich ist. unsere schläger sind auch bocksteiff, aber sobald erstmal die matrix beschädigt ist, pflanzt sich der riss schnell fort und alles zerblättert!



eigentlich sollte vincent die gabel schon am montag nach den k124 days vorstellen und probefahren, hat er aber wohl doch nicht gemacht.

könnte man nicht so ein faserzeig über das carbon wickeln um es unempfindlicher zu machen? kenn mich da garnich aus 

Marcus


----------



## hst_trialer (12. April 2010)

vielleicht wäre eine art gummiüberzug oder ne dicke pulverbeschichtung hilfreich kratzer und stöße abzufangen. geht natürlich zu lasten des gewichtes


----------



## florianwagner (12. April 2010)

naja schrumpfschlauch drüber am besten mehrere lagen. dadurch hätte man etwas polster.


----------



## SkiZzo (12. April 2010)

Naja, dann wäre aber das besondere der Gabel, nämlich das Gewicht, ja nicht mehr nennenswert. Da könnt' man ja dann auch bei den alt bewährten bleiben .


----------



## florianwagner (12. April 2010)

du sollst ja nicht 2-300gr schrumpfschlauch draufhauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (13. April 2010)

Der Vince hat ja selbser gesagt das sein Prototyp für die Tonnen war.
Naja soll jeder selber wissen womit er sein Geld verpulvert.


----------



## Icke84 (19. April 2010)

hier erste bilder vom praxistest der carbongabel.

http://translate.google.de/translat...est-de-la-fourche-carbone&lang=fr&sl=fr&tl=en


----------



## hst_trialer (19. April 2010)

voll geil, dass er gleich erstmal ein paar FWHs mit der gabel macht... oh man, hab die keine maschine die diese belastungen simuliert? oder sollte das schon geschehen sein?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. April 2010)

Nichtmal fÃ¼r Geld baue ich mir eine Gabel ans Rad, deren Schaft ich *mal eben *mit einer Feile kÃ¼rzen kÃ¶nnte...


----------



## florianwagner (19. April 2010)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Nichtmal fÃ¼r Geld baue ich mir eine Gabel ans Rad, deren Schaft ich mit einer Feile kÃ¼rzen kÃ¶nnte...



ach, gell eisen/alu kann man nicht mit ner feile kÃ¼rzen???


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. April 2010)

KÃ¼rzen im Sinne von Trennen. Und das machst Du nicht mal eben bei einem 5mm Alu-Schaft mit einer Handfeile.
Ãber "tragende" Teile aus Carbon kann man sich im nachhinein im Krankenbett noch genug Gedanken machen.


----------



## hst_trialer (19. April 2010)

neuer SHIT ... ach ne ... MIST, beim jan! 

(okay der war schlecht)

und noch recht viel anderes zeug beim jan, z.b 40euro tryall isis-kurbeln


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. April 2010)

Die Kurbeln sind mal etwas Genaues. 175mm, 7075, ISIS. 40â¬. PUNKT.


----------



## NOS-Trial (19. April 2010)

er wird den Schaft nicht mit der Feile gekürzt/getrennt haben... Säge, wer genau hinschaut 

ich würde der Gabel mehr zutrauen, als so manch anderer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (19. April 2010)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Die Kurbeln sind mal etwas Genaues. 175mm, 7075, ISIS. 40Â. PUNKT.


wenn man dazu noch das 36clicks ritzel nimmt, kÃ¶nnte man fast glauben das Koxx nun eine "buget" produktpalette aufbaut....


----------



## FunRideXL (19. April 2010)

carbon ist das material der zukunft, im vergleich zu monty ist koxx wirklich inovativ.
freue mich schon auf den full-carbon frame, der nächstes jahr getestet wird


----------



## NOS-Trial (23. April 2010)

auch wenns nur indirekt "Nu-Stuff" ist... und Motorrad-Trial ist, aber



> Une mauvaise nouvelle pour le trial moto, qui ne loublions pas est le père du trial vélo. Une nouvelle directive européenne est en préparation pour être applicable dès 2011 en Espagne et en 2012 dans le reste de lEurope. Ses grandes lignes... « Cest un directive qui blige les constructeurs de motos à appliquer un ratio entre le poids et la cylindrée. En gros cela aboutit à ce que toute moto de 125 cc soit obligée davoir un poids minimum de  120 Kgs (! !) environ et donc pour une 250 cc près de 245 Kgs !! » Bref sil cela rentre en application, lavenir de la moto-trial et de la moto verte en général est gravement menacé !


Mindestgewicht bei 125cc -> 120kg
Mindestgewicht bei 250cc -> 245kg


wenn es wirklich so kommt... wird es wohl nichtmehr so aussehen.
http://photobysergio.fr/best-of-toni-bou-09.html


----------



## locdog (23. April 2010)

wen ich es richtig verstanden habe sollen alle in EU gefertigten bikes 120 bzw 245 kilo wiegen ? no way, da wurde jede firma pleite gehen. den wer wurde sich sich ne 250ccm kaufen die wie ne harley wiegt. das geht gar nicht.
die EU will ja geld scheffeln, warum sollen sie denn ihren eigenen markt kaputwirtschaften


----------



## duro e (25. April 2010)

gewicht hört sich super an , und die felgen sehen auch ganz schmucke aus .
aber glaub die lassen sich nicht lange flexen bzw die bremsperformance ist doch sicher schlechter als bei alexrims oder echo?


----------



## Monty98 (25. April 2010)

schreib doch bitte die Breite dazu...


edit:
ok, im shop stehn die Daten.

VR: 33mm
HR 43mm
für beide Größen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KAMIkazerider (25. April 2010)

Ich Fahr DOB felden seit knapp 2 Jahren.
- Die Felxung hält ca. ein halbes Jahr.
- Die Bremskraft ist mit gelben heatsink belägen deutlisch besser als eine Tryall mit Braunen belägen.
- Derzeit fahre ich die Coust beläge, damit ist auch das nervige quietschen weg. Der brempunkt ist aber nicht so genau wie mit den heatsink belägen.

Einiziges Manko: an den speichenlöchern reissen die DOB felgen sehr schnell ein, da sie nicht geöst sind.
Das Material ist sehr steif aber weich gegenüber mechanischen einwirkungen.

Unterm strich: wenn man sich bewusst ist das die felge nicht sehr alt wird, erhält man trozdem eine sehr leichte und Günstige Felge.


----------



## hst_trialer (3. Mai 2010)

http://www.bikeavenue.de/shop/produ...--fuer-8mm-Felgenloch-altenrativ-zum-Fel.html

Mal abgesehen davon, dass wir noch große Löcher haben ist das ne ganz nette Idee. Ich kannte es bisher noch nicht.
In den neuen DOB-Felgen würden die Dinger bestimmt gut gehen.


----------



## hst_trialer (11. Mai 2010)

Kennt ihr eigentlich Industry Nine???
Ich bis dato auch nicht, aber dann habe ich unter anderem das gefunden:

http://www.industrynine.net/plugins/p17_image_gallery/images/11.jpg

Zum zählen war ich zu faul und gefunden habe ich es auf die schnelle auch nicht, aber die hat garantiert richtig viele Einrastpunkte. Die 6 Klinken scheinen auch noch versetzt zu sein, so dass immer 3 im Eingriff sind, also werden die Rastpunkte nochmal verdoppelt. Die Klinken an sich sehen auch ganz nett aus, ist mal was anderes, wenn gleich 3 Zähne eingreifen.
Einziges Manko wird das Gewicht sein. Angabe sind 530g für einen Satz (V+H), also leichter als ne King ist sie nicht, aber dafür als ne Hope.
Nächstes Minus: der Preis.

In Kombination mit den Aluspeichen würde mich das schonmal interessieren. Laut Aussage auf der Seite sind die Aluspeichen zwar genauso schwer wie Stahl, aber dafür viel steifer.


----------



## Eisbein (11. Mai 2010)

Ich bin nicht sicher ob das mit dem gewinde so halten wird. 

Beim normalen fahren mag es vll. halten aber beim trial?!

Außerdem müsste man spezielle speichen nutzen...


----------



## jan_hl (11. Mai 2010)

Schau mal im observed Forum, da streiten die sich schon seit Jahren ob die Nabe was taugt oder nicht.


----------



## 525Rainer (11. Mai 2010)

habt ihr die eigentlich schon gesehn:

ich hab die einen tag testen dürfen und will sie eigentlich sofort haben wenn verfügbar. typisch leicht und das mit cromo achse und alukörper.
vom feeling her ziemlich gut und die qualität wird wahrscheinlich über jeden zweifel erhaben sein:


----------



## Monty98 (11. Mai 2010)




----------



## erwinosius (12. Mai 2010)

Die sind echt geil. HUh.......nur der Preis schreckt ein bisschen ab. Aber für Syntace Qualität.......


----------



## 221pr`v (13. Mai 2010)

Naja die Trailking ist im Laden ja auch nicht sehr viel billiger. Bei Ebay natürlich schon


----------



## 525Rainer (13. Mai 2010)

die trailking sind erstens viel schwerer, und zweitens von der lagerung her untragbar. die gleitlagerversion die ich hab, haben sie sowieso eingestellt weils eine fehlkonstruktion war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montfa (15. Mai 2010)

die neuen TA reifen sind da. viele warten drauf, oder?

HReifen TA Stiky Lite 19" - 888g!

und die etwas zu grossen  :

HReifen TA Stiky Lite 26" - 969g! ok, is nich weltrekord, aber immerhin 350g leichter als der vorgänger 

VReifen TA Stiky Lite 26" - 514g


----------



## duro e (15. Mai 2010)

der preis schreckt aber gewaltigt ab knapp 70 euro fürn mantel naja, vorallem weil die stickys doch recht schnell abnutzen wie jeder weiß. finde den preis doch etwas sehr happig-


----------



## erwinosius (15. Mai 2010)

Naja aber 350g für 32 sind im Leichtbau nicht teuer. Da kostet das Gramm ja grade mal 10 Cent.

gruß
erwin


----------



## Cryo-Cube (15. Mai 2010)

geile Abzocke. Das ist doch der normale Sticky nur leichter gemacht. Und dafür verlangen sie fast das doppelte.
Beim derzeitigen Leichtbauwahn hoffe ich das noch ein paar normale Produkte für normal Personen übrig bleiben.


----------



## locdog (15. Mai 2010)

der preis ist eine schweinerei aber auf der anderen seite gibt es nichts leichtes was taugt in der 26" liega :|


----------



## Eisbein (15. Mai 2010)

naja gut, die queen ist ja umstritten, ich mag sie. Der kaiser ist mir i.wie zu hart/steif.
Beim tryall ist wieder das extrem weiche gummi ein nachteil, bzw. der daraus resultierende hohe verschleiß. 

Es gibt halt kein überflieger reifen der alle befriedigt. Reifenwahl ist ne extrem subjektive geschichte, imo.


----------



## locdog (16. Mai 2010)

ich kann schon so viel sagen das ich dieses kombie in 2 wochen haben werde, zum gluck mit einem angemesseren preis...mahl sehen. den mit dem kaiser komme ich nicht mehr so hoch und weit wie gewohnt und mit der 2,4 queen habe ich zu wenig kontrolle in der natur...vergleich folgt


----------



## duro e (16. Mai 2010)

das problem ist ja , das rubberqueen etc keine spezielllen trial reifen sind , der tryall ist halt der einzigste reine trialreifen fürs 26er , und das können die natürlich auch teils ausnutzen. die anderen reifen sind halt entweder leichte freeride mäntel oder abgespeckte dh reifen.


----------



## ChrisKing (16. Mai 2010)

so ein müll... bloß weil der reifen von einer trialmarke ist, is es noch lange kein "reinrassiger" trialreifen. es is genauso wenig oder viel ein trialreifen wie alle anderen reifen auf dem markt auch. die neuen tryall sind jetz auch nich zwangsläufig reine trial reifen, bloß weil sie von tryall sind. die könnte man unter anderem label auch fürs freeriden oder vorne fürs cc verkaufen...

die tryall nutzen sich übrigens meiner meinung nach sehr langsam ab, im vergleich zu maxxis 42er mischung o.ä!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (25. Mai 2010)

luckygambler schrieb:


> die ultraleichten schläuche sind nu raus, allerdings wohl dauernd ausverkauft, und entsprechend teuer...
> http://www.bikecorner24.de/eclipse-ultralight-schlauch-mtb-26-15225-56g-p-1400.html



um hierauf nochmal zu sprechen zu kommen...
http://www.light-bikes.de/website/new/2010/05/10/transparent-im-reifen-foss-eft-schlauche-2

Bei der Diskussion halte ich mich aber raus, weils mich nicht mehr interessiert...


----------



## ride (26. Mai 2010)

bilder vom neuen Atomz Quark 26" ! ziemlich gestylte karre wie ich finde! und das Gewicht von 8.6-8.9kg ist auch nicht von schlechten eltern.

http://tribalzine.com/?Zoom-sur-le-Quark-II-26&lang=fr


----------



## kamo-i (26. Mai 2010)

ride schrieb:


> bilder vom neuen Atomz Quark 26" ! ziemlich gestylte karre wie ich finde! und das Gewicht von 8.6-8.9kg ist auch nicht von schlechten eltern.
> 
> http://tribalzine.com/?Zoom-sur-le-Quark-II-26&lang=fr



Mir geht gleich einer ab!  PAFF!


----------



## locdog (26. Mai 2010)

ich habe schon paar insider infos 
der rahmen soll 1640gr wiegen, schon leicht aber nicht zu leicht 
gabel 840
VR nabe nondisc 110 HR nabe 200. habe aber keine ohnung ob mit oder ohne steckachse.


----------



## Eisbein (26. Mai 2010)

geil!
Intressant ist auch das sie die felge geöst haben.


----------



## Eisbein (4. Juni 2010)

http://www.richmondtrials.com/viewtopic.php?id=73


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (4. Juni 2010)

wenn das mal keine indirekte koxx sky kopie ist dann weiß ich auch nicht ,. 
aber was solls , sieht lecker aus das ding.


----------



## siede. (4. Juni 2010)

viel interessanter finde ich die Gabel, woa?


----------



## Eisbein (4. Juni 2010)

siede. schrieb:


> viel interessanter finde ich die Gabel, woa?


müsste die carbon gabel sein, die hier ja schonmal gepostet wurde.


----------



## kamo-i (4. Juni 2010)

Eisbein schrieb:


> müsste die carbon gabel sein, die hier ja schonmal gepostet wurde.



...glaube ich nicht. Wenn man sich die so nebeneinander anschaut. Also natürlich nicht nur wg. der Brems-Aufnahme.

http://www.tribalzine.com/?K-124-Days-Le-salon-off,2025&lang=fr

Außerdem: wer so eine Gabel SO überlackieren würde, ohne dass das Carbon erkennbar bleibt gehört bestraft.


----------



## siede. (4. Juni 2010)

Eisbein schrieb:


> müsste die carbon gabel sein, die hier ja schonmal gepostet wurde.



nein, das ist sie nicht... sonnst wärs ja nicht so interessant


----------



## MisterLimelight (4. Juni 2010)

Heute ist meine neue DVD eingetroffen. Sie kann ab morgen auf der 26"-DM in Idstein erworben werden !
Natürlich werde ich nochmals im eigenen Thread vorstellen hier nur wenige Fakten:
- sie heißt "Little Limelight goes out". Es ist meine letzte DVD.
- es gibt nur 100 Exemplare für den Verkauf.
- 60 Minuten
- der Preis: 9,95 incl. Versand.  Ohne Versand (Idstein, Melsungen,...) 8 !

Namedropping: Thomas Mrohs, Max Schrom, Abel Mustieles, Pierre-Charles Thomas, Hannes Herrmann, Max Koch, Sascha Straube, Marco Hösel sowie ein Comp in Frankreich (Dunand, Fontenoy,...) und ein Clip von den Koxxdays.

Wie gehabt: Bestellungen per PM. 

Beste Grüße und Danke für ihre Aufmerksamkeit,
Björn


----------



## Eisbein (8. Juni 2010)

hier gefunden: klick


> I'm also testing a new revision of the spade prototype fork. The last  one i had broke very quickly, likely due to the internally butted  steerer. I worked with adam (bigman) on revising the dropout to  distribute braking force more evenly across the fork, and the steerer is  no longer butted. even with these changes, the fork is more than 20g  lighter than the previous one. after cutting the steerer, my fork tips  the scale at 692g. the new fork is also constructed with u6 alloy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NOS-Trial (16. Juni 2010)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/12617930"]http://vimeo.com/12617930[/ame]


----------



## Eisbein (16. Juni 2010)

was ist daran neu?
das es ein hersteller nun seine idee nennt und für teuer geld verkauft?!


----------



## florianwagner (17. Juni 2010)

eben, da kenn ich aber einen der hatte das ding schon vor jahren am bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (17. Juni 2010)

Nich jeder hat die handwerklichen skills, um sowas selber zu machen.. Von daher is es doch gut, dass es sowas (wieder) zu kaufen gibt..


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (17. Juni 2010)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> Nich jeder hat die handwerklichen skills, um sowas selber zu machen.. Von daher is es doch gut, dass es sowas (wieder) zu kaufen gibt..



ich habe meinen carbon schutz mit meinem vadda zusammen selber laminiert... das ist ja wohl echt einfach ^^


----------



## HeavyMetal (17. Juni 2010)

ja aber vielleicht hat nich jeder sonen lieben pappi der einem dabei hilft 
oder man will sich die hande nicht dreckig machen...


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (17. Juni 2010)

er hätte nichtmal helfen müssen, das meine ich damit


----------



## erwinosius (17. Juni 2010)

Nur weil Rainer seine Rahmen schweißt kauft ihr eure doch auch noch,pder?
Wenn wer das nicht kann und dafür dann lieber zahlt ist das doch ok.

Ich hätte ihn in dem Video ja schon gerne mal richtig auf das Rohr schlagen sehen. Ist ja lächerlich. Nicht wirklich zu vergleichen mit nem Aufsetzen beim Trialen.

gruß
erwin


----------



## hst_trialer (17. Juni 2010)

erwinosius schrieb:


> Ich hätte ihn in dem Video ja schon gerne mal richtig auf das Rohr schlagen sehen. Ist ja lächerlich. Nicht wirklich zu vergleichen mit nem Aufsetzen beim Trialen.
> 
> gruß
> erwin



das denke ich auch. wenn da geballte 90..100kg drauf schlagen ist das wohl auch durch. kleine abrutscher wird es aber überstehen.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (19. Juni 2010)

Slate II in grau sieht ja geil aus. Aber wieso müssen die alles noch leichter machen


----------



## Eisbein (19. Juni 2010)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> Slate II in grau sieht ja geil aus. Aber wieso müssen die alles noch leichter machen


hält deiner nicht mehr?!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (19. Juni 2010)

Doch. Aber die Lebensdauer aller Rockman Modelle soll nicht sehr hoch sein laut einiger Leute bei observed. Manchmal nur wenige Monate 
Und ne 680g Alugabel ist echt grenzwertig. Die meisten Leute hier zerlegen "normale" Gabeln schon so schnell. Gott sei dank fahre ich nur auf Kindergartenlevel. Da hält alles wenigstens noch relativ lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (19. Juni 2010)

hmmm, na ich bin mal gespannt.

Bei mir trödelt die post extrem rum...


----------



## locdog (20. Juni 2010)

der schutz ist doch nicht wirklich teuer. bei einem einem preis von etwa 25E fur quadratmeter 160g kohlegewebe wird das selbermachen kaum billiger, wen nicht sogar teuerer.

habe letztens eine 3mm GFK platte gehartzt. da gingen gute 30 lagen drauf wen ich mich recht erinere.

ubrigens gibt es viel bessere Gewebe fur so ein fall das etwa 3 mal so Reisfest ist wie kevlar (kevler ist sowieso noch ein stuck reisfester als kohle)


----------



## hst_trialer (20. Juni 2010)

30lagen für 3mm??? das finde ich arg viel bei 160g/m² gewebe. 
aber es stimmt schon, wenn man sich erst matten suchen muss und harz kaufen, dann wird das schon bissl teuer.


----------



## jan_hl (20. Juni 2010)

Neuer Brakebooster beim trialmarkt.de







Sieht sinnvoll aus.


----------



## hst_trialer (20. Juni 2010)

sieht wirklich sinnvoll aus, auch wenn auf den ersten blick nicht schön...


----------



## jan_hl (20. Juni 2010)

Mich stoeren die Loecher in dem Booster... Ich hab zwar nicht so die Ahnung, aber ich wurde fast behaupten, dass der Boost in diesem Fall deutlich an Steifigkeit verliert? Die Streben an der Seite sehen doch arg duenn aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride (20. Juni 2010)

jan_hl schrieb:


> Mich stoeren die Loecher in dem Booster... Ich hab zwar nicht so die Ahnung, aber ich wurde fast behaupten, dass der Boost in diesem Fall deutlich an Steifigkeit verliert? Die Streben an der Seite sehen doch arg duenn aus.



ich denke die löcher sind auch so gross weil man an die schrauben rankommen muss. Da ist System von TNN eigentlich besser konzipiert, dafür schütz dieser booster jedoch das bremskabel im gegensatz zum TNN.
Ich weiss allerdings nicht ob solche löcher einen grossen einfluss haben auf die steifigkeit?! viele andere booster sind ja auch durchlöchert..

bei meinem bike hätte ich eher bedenken dass ich die bremse perfekt einstellen könnte ohne die plastikringe an den klemmen.


----------



## hst_trialer (20. Juni 2010)

dass der so breit ist ist wirklich gut. der schutz der bremsleitung kommt bei manchem booster ja arg kurz, wobei ich mir auch vorstellen könnte, dass ein anderes bremszylinderkonzept was bringen könnte. vllt etwa dünnere halteschellen und kürzere bremszylinder in kombination mit einem steifen booster könnten vorteilhaft sein.

die großen löcher wegen einer zugänglichkeit zu den halteschellenschrauben zu machen ist eher ein design-fauxpas... lieber nen steiferen booster mit kleinen löchern, denn gerade bei dem system ist eine einfache demnontage des booster doch gegeben.


----------



## curry4king (20. Juni 2010)

Problem ist bei breitem boostern das man da mit den knöcheln gegen kommt


----------



## hst_trialer (21. Juni 2010)

das mit den knöcheln mag sein, aber wenn der booster kaum breiter als die zylinder ist, dann müsstest du auch jetzt bereits mit den knöcheln gegenkommen.
ich weiß aber auch nicht wie breit der ausfällt... mal sehen wann der erste den präsentiert.
(ich würde mich jedenfalls bereit erklären den auch andersfarbig zu eloxieren  )

ich habe an meinem minibock einen alten echo-4-punkt dran, der ist super und nicht breit, schützt aber sehr gut die leitungen.


----------



## MisterLimelight (21. Juni 2010)

vor einiger Zeit hat sich ja mehr oder weniger die ganze trial-szene über die neuen magura-bremshebel, die es ab herbst zu kaufen geben sollte, ausgelassen. Scheinbar / hoffentlich mit Erfolg: "We've been told by Magura that they may make a trials specific lever for the brake (so we don't have to use that ugly one, wooo). We're trying to get a sample to test, will let you all know how we get on... "  Das schrieb Adam von TartyBikes.


----------



## hst_trialer (21. Juni 2010)

jippey... wo haben sich denn noch ein paar trialer darüber ausgelassen?

das thema in den ibc-news kenn ich ja, aber gibt es noch andere quellen.
sollten wir es wirklich geschafft haben magura dazu zu bewegen sich doch mehr in den trialsport ein zu bringen???


----------



## kamo-i (21. Juni 2010)

Das wär ja mal der Kracher und eine kleine Ehrenerweisung für den Sport!


----------



## ChrisKing (22. Juni 2010)

wär ja super, wenn magura das wirklich macht!


----------



## echo trialer (23. Juni 2010)

http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?product_id=11317


----------



## hst_trialer (23. Juni 2010)

was der bauer nicht kennt...

es wird auch meiner meinung oft zu viel gemeckert über neue sachen, aber der ist mal nicht schön auf den ersten blick. sieht bisschen aus wie ein angetäuschter rb-design verschnitt...

was ich sofort als ungeeignet empfinde ist, dass der querschnitt kurz nach dem finger groß wird und dann sofort wieder klein. das ding ist sicher bocksteif, aber dadurch wirkt er nicht durchdacht. warum haben sie vom finger aus den bogen nicht bis vorne durchgeführt, so wie bisher viele hebel à la adamant und zoo etc aussahen. (hab ja auch so einen.

nunja... vllt bricht den ja doch mal jemand ab, dann weiß ich jetzt schon wo er bricht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echo trialer (24. Juni 2010)

Monty ?! 

http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?product_id=11319


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (28. Juni 2010)

einen schnellspanner? hält das?


----------



## biketrial1 (28. Juni 2010)

hat die nabe nen freilauf oder ist das ritzel geschraubt?
das rad an sich sieht ja sehr schick aus.


----------



## hst_trialer (29. Juni 2010)

also hast du den centerlock kram runter- und ein 1,37" x 24 Gewinde drauf gedreht?

bei den endanschlägen hab ich mir schon gedacht, dass die eigenbau sind. das sieht man schon.

aufjeden fall eine saubere idee und die titanspeichen wirken auch recht geil und stabil!


----------



## Raimund-Aut (29. Juni 2010)

Ich würd einen Shimano Schnellspanner verwenden, am besten XTR. Ist schön leicht und spannt nicht wie viele andere und der auf deinem Foto über ein Kunststoffteil. Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Shimano Spanner viel stärker spannen als andere. Dt-Swiss sind zB kacke.


----------



## Eisbein (30. Juni 2010)

Giacomo hat sich am knie verletzt und fällt wohl 6 Monate aus.

http://www.richmondtrials.com/viewtopic.php?id=163


----------



## echo trialer (30. Juni 2010)

wasn fcuk ...


----------



## luckygambler (1. Juli 2010)

das liebe kreuzband.
mal sehen ob ers in 6 monaten schafft.
gute besserung!


----------



## Eisbein (1. Juli 2010)

jo das mit den 6monaten klingt auch ziemlich viel.
Ein kumpel von mir hatte kreuz und innenbandriss (eins davon war durch das andere angerissen) am meniskus war auch was kleines. (speerwerfer...)
Er konnte nach 4 monaten wieder laufen (joggen) und auch radfahren.

ich denke mal das giaco warscheinlich eine bessere medz. nachbetreuung haben wird, wobei, warscheinlich einfach nur mehr. 

na wir werden sehen. 

Ist echt schade das es ihn jetzt trifft, grade wo er wieder auf dem weg nach ganz oben war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterLimelight (2. Juli 2010)

> kreuz und innenbandriss (eins davon war durch das andere angerissen)


dann war das kreuzband wohl nur angerissen. Wenn´s durch ist dauert das Prozedere ein halbes Jahr. Selbst bei hochbezahlten Fußballern kann man dort keine schnellere Genesung veranlassen. Heißt aber nicht auf der faulen Haut liegen: Es gibt genug Übungen, was dann auch Laufen (nach einigen Wochen) beinhaltet. Wichtig ist halt das Knie soweit es geht zu stabilisieren BEVOR man sich wieder in Extremsituationen begibt.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. Juli 2010)

Macaskill's Karre



Unter anderem Steckachse vorne und hinten.


----------



## hst_trialer (2. Juli 2010)

hab ich auch schon gesehen... mich wundert, dass er soviel shimano-stuff fährt. irgendwie komisch.


----------



## duro e (2. Juli 2010)

weil er nun auch von shimano gesponsort wird ^^


----------



## hst_trialer (2. Juli 2010)

irgendwann wird alles kommerz...  

aber ist ja verständlich, wer würde einem sponsor absagen, nur weil man sonst nie dessen produkte nutzt


----------



## Eisbein (2. Juli 2010)

wo ist das problem? shimano baut vernünftige sachen und grade mit dem HT II system hast ziemlich viele vorteile.

Und so saint zeugs ist ja auch nicht grade low end.

noch was neues von den coust brüdern.



			
				gilles coustillier schrieb:
			
		

> I have a little more info.
> He  was injured on a bad reception and took the knee (cruciate ligament).  It was a very dangerous descent (departure 3/4mètres) on the arm of a  crane-type device, then painted with heat very slippery.
> A  complete lack of awareness on the part of organizers who wanted to make a  spectacular pass, but this time have confused spectacular and  DANGEROUS. We really need as a trial evolves this level, because it goes  is that the knee, but according to what can quickly escalate. There was  also a long descent on a crane arm that moved serious, and a sidewalk  to greet us in a fall (which seriously sucks!)
> Suddenly he has for  about 6 months + operation. His 2010 season is over but not his career.  He will be even better shape for 2011. It's a shame because he was  beginning to return and who knows, we could have had Coust 'brothers on  the first two steps of the podium!
> I will keep you informed of  developments.​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echo trialer (5. Juli 2010)

Ich weiß nicht ob es hier schonmal drin war... aber ich hab es noch nicht hier gesehen.

bin auch nur zufällig drüber gestolpert 

http://www.trialspads.com/shop/atom-quark-ii-20.html


----------



## Eisbein (8. Juli 2010)

hatten wir den schon:  KortzII

Geometrie: 1093, +65, 380
dann gibt es den einmal mit 72° lenkwinkel und einmal mal 70,5°.

Gewicht


----------



## AleX_TriaL (8. Juli 2010)

Eisbein schrieb:


> hatten wir den schon:  KortzII
> 
> Geometrie: 1093, +65, 380
> dann gibt es den einmal mit 72° lenkwinkel und einmal mal 70,5°.
> ...



Gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## ride (8. Juli 2010)

Eisbein schrieb:


> hatten wir den schon:  KortzII
> 
> Geometrie: 1093, +65, 380
> dann gibt es den einmal mit 72° lenkwinkel und einmal mal 70,5°.
> ...



sieht nicht schlecht aus! allerdings gefällt mir nicht dass das unterrohr am steurrohr so dick ist. allgemein gefallen mir rahmen besser mit geraden linien als mit geschwungenen rohren. deshalb gefallen mir auch die monty kamel rahmen nicht so an welche mich der kortzII etwas erinnert. Die eingebauten kettenspanner find ich aber geil (wenn sie denn auch funktionieren)


----------



## Eisbein (8. Juli 2010)

ich hab mit kevin drüber geredet.

Er meinte zu mir, dass die den rahmen nicht nach dem optischen gebaut haben. Die haben das ding praktisch unverändert vom ersten entwurf übernommen.

Es wurde viel wert auf die technischen werte gelegt. Es soll wohl ein konkurrenz produkt zum Sky  sein. Oder halt ein besseres produkt.

Die rahmen scheinen sehr begehrt zu sein, er hat seine 6 rahmen innerhalb von wenigen stunden verkauft...


----------



## ride (8. Juli 2010)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ich hab mit kevin drüber geredet.
> 
> Er meinte zu mir, dass die den rahmen nicht nach dem optischen gebaut haben. Die haben das ding praktisch unverändert vom ersten entwurf übernommen.
> 
> ...



kann ich mir gut vorstellen, sieht qualitativ auch gut verarbeitet aus!


----------



## AleX_TriaL (8. Juli 2010)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ich hab mit kevin drüber geredet.
> 
> Er meinte zu mir, dass die den rahmen nicht nach dem optischen gebaut haben. Die haben das ding praktisch unverändert vom ersten entwurf übernommen.
> 
> ...



Ich denke der etwas kürzere Radstand und vor allem der verbesserte Kettenspanner sind schon viel Wert. Bei der Lackierung hätten sie sich aber ruhig etwas neues einfallen lassen können und ich hoffe im Hinterbau ist dieses mal ein wenig mehr Platz .


----------



## ecols (11. Juli 2010)

Kennt die jemand? Taugen die?







Laut Herstellerseite: 377g mit Stahlspindel. 55


----------



## hst_trialer (11. Juli 2010)

also mal abgesehen davon, dass sie hier vielleicht noch kaum einer kennt sind sie doch nicht zwingend eine alternative zu den wellgos oder? gewichtstechnisch nicht und preislich erst recht nicht. und ich finde die stahlpins auch nicht total überzeugend. da sagen mir die wellgo-madenschrauben-aus-dem-baumarkt-pins mehr zu.


----------



## Eisbein (12. Juli 2010)

ah ich weis nicht ob es i.wo mit in meinem post stand.

Die rohre des kortz sind aus scandium...
vergesst diese komische koxx alu. scandium ftw!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (13. Juli 2010)

zum Thema Giacomo...

er hat vor / es gibt die Chance das er nächste Woche wieder mit dem Training anfängt und somit für die kommenden 2 WorldCups und selbstverständlich die WM ready ist.



> il y a de forte chance pour que je puisse faire les 2 coupes du Monde + Championnat du Monde. Je reprendrai les entraînements la semaine prochaine.
> 
> Si j'ai la chance de finir la saison... accroche toi car j'ai pas l'intention de me faire ouvrir le gnion!!!!!!!


----------



## Eisbein (13. Juli 2010)

wunderheilung?
fehldiagnose?


----------



## NOS-Trial (13. Juli 2010)

Ehrgeiz... gutes Physio-Training... und ein bisschen Stefan Moor - Style 

"ein Trialer braucht zum trialen kein Kreuzband"


----------



## MisterLimelight (13. Juli 2010)

so machen´s die Fußballer während der Saison teilweise auch. Ohne Kreuzband fühlte sich mein Knie aber sehr instabil an. Und wenn man vor hat im Alter noch wandern zu gehen führt kein Weg an einer Operation vorbei.


----------



## jan_hl (16. Juli 2010)

Continental stellt trialspezifische Reifen her 

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=38600

http://tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?product_id=11338
http://tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?product_id=11337


----------



## Monty98 (16. Juli 2010)

jan_hl schrieb:


> Continental schreibt auf Black Chili Rubber Queens und Mountain Kings Trial Queen bzw. Trial King



stimmt!


----------



## Eisbein (16. Juli 2010)

aber noch nicht auf der website zu finden.


----------



## ride (17. Juli 2010)

bedeutet das, an den reifen wurde nichts verändert ausser der name?


----------



## ParkwayDrive (17. Juli 2010)

steht doch da was geändert wurde:


> http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=38600


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride (18. Juli 2010)

ParkwayDrive schrieb:


> steht doch da was geändert wurde:



ach so, sorry, die seite hab ich gar nicht angeschaut. nur tartybikes. klingt eigentlich noch interessant wenn sie es wirklich geschafft haben alle vorteile der 3 reifen zusammen zu bringen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. Juli 2010)

Ich sehe es das erste mal und fÃ¼r mich ist es neu.
Und endlich mal was, Ã¼ber das ich mich richtig freue und das wirklich endlich mal 100% Sinn macht!
Heatsink hat seine V-Adapter etwas verÃ¤ndert, und zwar so, dass der Cantisockel nun die Hebelwirkung der Bremsarme verstÃ¤rkend auf dem unteren Gewinde der Magura-Aufnahme sitzt und nicht viiiiel weiter drunter wie bei allen anderen (rechts)



Die bauen zwar immernoch verdammt hoch, aber was soll's, das ist es wert!


----------



## Fabi (19. Juli 2010)

Meine Eigenbau-Variante sitzt auch auf dem unteren Gewinde der Magura-Aufnahme und baut aber nicht verdammt hoch, genauer gesagt überhaupt nicht hoch.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. Juli 2010)

Ich weiÃ, ich sitze hier genau an der Quelle  Als Laie kann ich persÃ¶nlich jedoch nur die kÃ¤ufliche Variante leicht nachbauen, sprich dass der Cantisockel weiter unten sitzt. Ich habe die technische Zeichnung fÃ¼r die Variante auf der unteren Maguraaufnahme hier seit gut 2 Jahren auf dem Rechner und habe es nun erst geschafft, sie "in Auftrag zu geben". Da ich gerade einen Rahmen mit Cantisockel fahre, habe ich mich die letzte Zeit nicht darum gekÃ¼mmert.

Ich fand es nur toll, dass man das Ganze nun auch kaufen kann. Die Selbstgebauten sind weitaus besser,klar, aber ist doch toll, dass sich Hersteller mal Gedanken gemacht haben. Und Heatsink arbeitet ja generell sehr viel mit Fahrern zusammen/verbessert den Krempel.


----------



## jan_hl (19. Juli 2010)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Ich fand es nur toll, dass man das Ganze nun auch kaufen kann. Die Selbstgebauten sind weitaus besser,klar, aber ist doch toll, dass sich Hersteller mal Gedanken gemacht haben. Und Heatsink arbeitet ja generell sehr viel mit Fahrern zusammen/verbessert den Krempel.


Die Heatsinkadapter sind doch schon seit laengerem ausverkauft?! Im UK Forum tauchen ab und an mal gebrauchte auf, aber ansonsten kommt man da nur schwer dran.


----------



## Eisbein (19. Juli 2010)

was auf der seite steht ist nicht so mega zuverlässig. Am besten dem Steve mal ne Email schreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (26. Juli 2010)

die neue HS33 "Quasimodo"

http://tartybikes.blogspot.com/


----------



## ride (26. Juli 2010)

Monty98 schrieb:


> die neue HS33 "Quasimodo"
> 
> http://tartybikes.blogspot.com/



nicht gerade ein augenschmaus  aber vielleicht wurde ja was verbessert!? immerhin muss man nicht mehr den griff wegmachen um das teil ranzumachen.


----------



## hst_trialer (26. Juli 2010)

klingt komisch aber ich finde der gesamte körper des bremsgriffes sieht aus als wäre er aus plastik...
bei diesem bild zum bleistift:
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_5NI6cvPDiFY/TEmveJWpQqI/AAAAAAAABVw/B1jDcDMYuH0/s1600/IMG_4867.JPG
es ist sicherlich üblich verstrebungen ein zu bauen, egal ob alu- oder kunststoff-guss, aber die flächen sehen soschlecht lackiert schwarz aus. so ähnlich sahen die alten magura clara griffe auch aus. dann würde mich aber wundern dass die verschraubung im kunststoff ist.

es wird doch zumindest alu sein oder?


----------



## ecols (26. Juli 2010)

ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass es alu ist, aber hat jemand was von der trial version gehört? wenn tarty jetzt die regulären ins programm aufnimmt wird das wohl noch ne weile dauern..


----------



## duro e (26. Juli 2010)

ist da bin ich mir sehr sehr sicher alu , plastik war einmal


----------



## Monty98 (26. Juli 2010)

ecols schrieb:


> ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass es alu ist, aber hat jemand was von der trial version gehört? wenn tarty jetzt die regulären ins programm aufnimmt wird das wohl noch ne weile dauern..






			
				Mike Poyzer (t-f) schrieb:
			
		

> I just had it straight from the horses mouth. The new HS11 and HS33 are in stock as of the Eurobike Show (end of August) and will replace the current models. They expect to have minimal residual stock of existing model at that stage and are adamant that the existing model is finished. *There are no plans whatsoever for a special trials version.* Any further orders of our 2010 models yet to be manufactured, which have Maguras, and any new 2011 models, will carry the new brakes.
> 
> It is my opinion that HS11 will become by far the most popular as the only difference is in finish even though there is still a big price difference..



...


----------



## ecols (26. Juli 2010)

wo kommt denn dann diese idee in meinem Kopf her? seltsam..


----------



## echo trialer (29. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube weiter geht das mit dem Rahmen nichtmehr...1.235kilo....

http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?product_id=11348


----------



## jan_hl (29. Juli 2010)

Und der da bricht sämtliche Hässlichkeitsrekorde:

http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?product_id=11347

*würg*


----------



## ride (29. Juli 2010)

jan_hl schrieb:


> Und der da bricht sämtliche Hässlichkeitsrekorde:
> 
> http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?product_id=11347
> 
> *würg*



haha.. also der kommt auf der Hässlichkeitsrangliste höchstens auf platz 4, hinter:

1. TMS Evo 3
2. Ozonys Curve
3. Onza Limey


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (29. Juli 2010)

ride schrieb:


> haha.. also der kommt auf der Hässlichkeitsrangliste höchstens auf platz 4, hinter:
> 
> 1. TMS Evo 3
> 2. Ozonys Curve
> 3. Onza Limey



Du magst wohl keine ungeraden Rohre, oder?  

...alles subjektiv.


----------



## ride (29. Juli 2010)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Du magst wohl keine ungeraden Rohre, oder?
> 
> ...alles subjektiv.



jetzt wo du's sagst fällts mir auch auf!   naja die rohre müssen ja nicht immer ganz gerade sein, aber ungefähr wie ein Fahrradrahmen muss es für meinen Geschmack schon noch aussehen (und das Farbschema bei den drei genannten Rahmen machts auch alles andere als besser). den Kortz2 find ich daher gar nicht so schlimm, auch wenn das oberrohr schon etwas gar dick geworden ist..

aber wie du sagst, ist halt subjektiv. geschmackssache...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. Juli 2010)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Du magst wohl keine ungeraden Rohre, oder?



!


----------



## kamo-i (29. Juli 2010)

Schon wahr, schon wahr... 

Ich mag ja diese gradlinigen Rahmen mit klarer Geometrie. Darum steh ich (rein optisch betrachtet) VOLL auf den Echo Control / Pure !!! 

Btw... Mein Czar hat nen Abflug gemacht (kurz-vorm-brechen-Risse an der Kettenstrebe) =( mÖÖP! Drum fahre ich jetzt meinen rumgelegenen Backup-Rahmen. Einen "NOVA", der mal im Verkaufe Fred war. Ähnelt dem Pure so gut wie 100%ig. Optisch ist er der kracher. Bilder hau ich demnächst mal rein....

Hoffe der hält ne Weile mit seinen 1640g und meinem Möchtegern-Street-Gefahre. 

greez


----------



## ride (29. Juli 2010)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Schon wahr, schon wahr...
> 
> Ich mag ja diese gradlinigen Rahmen mit klarer Geometrie. Darum steh ich (rein optisch betrachtet) VOLL auf den Echo Control / Pure !!!
> 
> greez




Geht mir auch so!


btw. man schaue sich mal das kortz2 komplettbike an --> http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?product_id=11350

8,17Kg !!!! ich krieg die Krise!


----------



## erwinosius (29. Juli 2010)

Ich finde die alle super...wie gesagt....geschmackssache


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (29. Juli 2010)

is dochn bombenrad.
http://www.tribalzine.com/?Le-Rockman-Kortz-II-Full-Bike-1&lang=fr#


----------



## kamo-i (29. Juli 2010)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> is dochn bombenrad.
> http://www.tribalzine.com/?Le-Rockman-Kortz-II-Full-Bike-1&lang=fr#



fertige typen die, JUNGE! 

...geschmack wg. dem geschwungendem Rahmen hin oder her; das ist echt nen kracher Bike!


----------



## ride (30. Juli 2010)

gefälltmir dass die Felgen farblich dem Rahmen angepasst sind. und wie gesagt, das Gewicht ist ja mal richtig krass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echo trailer (30. Juli 2010)

ich fionde die ramen alle geil

und am geilsten ist ja wohl mal mit abstand der rockman kortz2 und der neue superleichte 20" ramen!!!

also zumindest was meienn geschmack angeht.

und die lackierungen sind auch hammer

bei rockman ohnehin fast immer


so dann hätten wir das ja auch mal geklärt


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (30. Juli 2010)

ich find der rahmen sieht einfach nur beschi$$en aus....


----------



## echo trailer (30. Juli 2010)

aaach mitja


mach ein bisschen konstruktiver


----------



## kamo-i (30. Juli 2010)

echo trailer schrieb:


> und die lackierungen sind auch hammer
> bei rockman ohnehin fast immer



Ist keine Lackierung! ...ist eloxeligilisiert - *JUNGE*!


----------



## Eisbein (30. Juli 2010)

das blau ist mit abstand, das hässligste, dass ich seit langem zusehen bekomme...

für alle die, die auf hochwertige nabe stehen könnte das intressant sein: klick


----------



## trialkoxxer (30. Juli 2010)

zu der try all nabe kann ich nur sagen das die disc befestigung schon ewig hält!!
nur der flansch mit den dünnen stegen ist mal gerissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (31. Juli 2010)

die tryall hat keine löcher, ich hab grade mal nachgesehen.

aber davon mal abgesehen würde ich einer nichttrial nabe immer den vorzug geben. Aber das ich nicht grade ein fan von trialprodukten bin, dürfte ja mittler weile bekannt sein.


----------



## siede. (31. Juli 2010)

Marko schrieb:


> ist die idee mit den löchern innerhalb der disc befestigung nich schief gegangen bei try-all "H"?



du meinst wohl die Rockman


----------



## luckygambler (31. Juli 2010)

ganz deiner meinung!



echo trailer schrieb:


> ich fionde die ramen alle geil
> 
> und am geilsten ist ja wohl mal mit abstand der rockman kortz2 und der neue superleichte 20" ramen!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## ecols (9. August 2010)

auf Tarty gibts jetzt neu "Born Ultimatum"

http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?product_id=11361






Weight:  1.598kg (3.523lbs) *Geometry (With Echo Urban fork, sold separately)*
 Wheelbase: 1100mm
Chainstay Length: 385mm
BB Rise: 60mm
Head Angle: 70.5°
Centre of BB shell to top centre of head tube:  660mm (25.98")


----------



## bike-show.de (9. August 2010)

ecols schrieb:


> Weight:  1.598kg (3.523lbs))



Es scheinen ja immer mehr Firmen zu merken, dass man Rahmen mit < 1 Jahr Lebensdauer für teueres Geld verkaufen kann. 

Und die profitieren doppelt. Erstens steigt der Preis eines Rahmens antiproportional zur Lebensdauer (alias Gewicht) und zweitens muss der Kunde sich ja nach ein paar Monaten WIEDER ein Rad kaufen, weil der Rahmen auf die Bretter geht.

Boa, und ich sehe gerade, dass der Rockman Kortz 2 < 1.5 Kg wiegt und für knapp 800 Euro über die Theke geht. Der hält doch keine 6 Monate (wenn man regelmäßig fährt)...

Jetzt frage ich mich: wie kann man als mündiger Bürger so einen Deal machen und dann wirklich ersthaft in Erwägung ziehen, mit dem Rad Fahrradtrial zu fahren?


----------



## tha_joe (9. August 2010)

Diese Frage taucht ja immer wieder auf, und die Antwort ist immer die gleiche: Solange die Nachfrage an Leichtbau-Prestige-Rahmen besteht, werden die Dingers auch gebaut und verkauft...
Es scheint einfach genug Leute zu geben, die entweder den asiatischen Feder-Trial-Stil beherrschen und so einen Rahmen vielleicht auch länger als ein Jahr fahren können, oder die einfach bereit sind, so viel Kohle über die Theke zu schieben, wohlwissend dass der Rahmen nicht lange hält, aber für die Zeit die man ihn hatte war er geil.

Mich persönlich würde es zweifelsohne auch reizen, aber ich mache mir darüber keine Illusionen dass ich so einen Rahmen in weniger als 4 Monaten kaputt hätte, und begnüge mich deshalb mit Rahmen in der 1,9kg Riege..


----------



## duro e (9. August 2010)

in dem man ein kleinkind ist und vielleicht 40-50kg wiegt , und sau locker fährt .
dann halten die rahmen vermutlich .
glaub ich mit meinen 90 kg und meinem fahrstil bin ja recht allein (ironie) und von solchen gehen die rahmenbauer dann auch nicht raus , bei denen der rahmen eventuell nur 3 monate mitmacht .
is doch alles schön und gut nen leichter rahmen , aber irgendwo ist auch die grenze erreicht , es wird nur noch unhaltbarer +leichter+teurer .
die firmen knallen doch einen rahmen nachm anderen raus , richtig lange entwicklung steckt da sicher nicht hinter , sodass man sagen könnte ok der rahmen ist leicht , macht aber was mit .


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (9. August 2010)

am Anfang sollte man sich sowelche fehlkäufe verzeihen, jeder hat mal ins Klo gegriffen..

aber später(wenn man mehr ahnung hat) ist man doch selber schuld wenn man so nen dreck kauft..
ich versteh die aufregung auch nicht.. kauft am besten nur das was schon getestet wurde 
dieser ganze Rockman mist mag zwar schön aussehen und leicht sein, ist aber im grunde genau das selbe wie bei Koxx..

Außer das Koxx mit der Garantie der Rahmen  am be$chei$$en ist, wie das bei Rockman ist weiß ich nicht


----------



## AleX_TriaL (9. August 2010)

Was für ein pauschaler Nonsens den letzten Aussagen doch zu entnehmen ist. 

Der gedankenlose Grundtenor ist: Weniger Gewicht = geringere Haltbarkeit und Instabilität. Vielleicht strengt man seinen Kopf aber auch ein bisschen mehr an und zieht in Betracht, dass mit dem reduzierten Gewicht auch ein verbessertes Material und eine optimiertes Design einhergeht, dass als Gesamtkonzept für Stabilität sorgt. Rahmenproduktion ist doch bei weitem kein sinnfreies Rohre aneinanderschweißen mehr. Und dass man keinen brachialen Fahrstil an den Tag legen sollte, ist für mich selbstverständlich.

Außerdem wage ich zu bezweifeln, dass die Hälfte von euch die entsprechenden Rahmen schon mal gefahren ist, um tatsächlich ein fundiertes Urteil fällen zu können. Mir persönlich oder im Forum sind beispielweise noch kein Masse von gebrochenen Rockman untergekommen. 

By the way: Mein Kortz hält schon 7 Monate...


----------



## Koxxi (9. August 2010)

Hallo,

kann ich nur bestätigen. Mein Kortz hält schon genau solange. Das ist bisher der steifste und leichteste Rahmen den ich bisher gefahren bin. Hochwertiges Aluminium und Verarbeitung tun das Übrige.

Koxxi







AleX_TriaL schrieb:


> Was für ein pauschaler Nonsens den letzten Aussagen doch zu entnehmen ist.
> 
> Der gedankenlose Grundtenor ist: Weniger Gewicht = geringere Haltbarkeit und Instabilität. Vielleicht strengt man seinen Kopf aber auch ein bisschen mehr an und zieht in Betracht, dass mit dem reduzierten Gewicht auch ein verbessertes Material und eine optimiertes Design einhergeht, dass als Gesamtkonzept für Stabilität sorgt. Rahmenproduktion ist doch bei weitem kein sinnfreies Rohre aneinanderschweißen mehr. Und dass man keinen brachialen Fahrstil an den Tag legen sollte, ist für mich selbstverständlich.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-show.de (9. August 2010)

AleX_TriaL schrieb:


> By the way: Mein Kortz hält *schon* 7 Monate...



Also ich denke eher, dass die Autoren der letzten Aussagen das Wort "schon" in anderen Zusammenhängen verwenden. Mir würde es nicht einfallen, bei einer Lebensdauer von 7 Monaten von "schon" zu reden.


----------



## AleX_TriaL (9. August 2010)

bike-show.de schrieb:


> Also ich denke eher, dass die Autoren der letzten Aussagen das Wort "schon" in anderen Zusammenhängen verwenden. Mir würde es nicht einfallen, bei einer Lebensdauer von 7 Monaten von "schon" zu reden.



Entschuldige, ich habe das "Ironie - Schild" vergessen hochzuhalten. Ich bin mir sicher, dass er auch weiter sieben Monate halten wird...


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (9. August 2010)

AleX_TriaL schrieb:


> Entschuldige, ich habe das "Ironie - Schild" vergessen hochzuhalten. Ich bin mir sicher, dass er auch weiter sieben Monate halten wird...



kommt ganz darauf an wie man fährt... ich zb brauchte für meinen xtp 20"
rahmen grad mal 1 1/2 monate,fahre aber auch jeden tag min.2 stunden so wie die meisten hier eben, danach noch viele weiterre flops erlebt..
bis ich beim Hoffmann gelandet bin..

 der hält jetzt schon 11 Monate
fährt sich extrem geil, wiegt nur 1480 gramm ist extrem steif und macht auch sonst nicht eine einzige anstalt von ermüdung


----------



## MisterLimelight (9. August 2010)

und da sich die Anti-Leichbauer maximal einen Rahmen kaufen wenn mal Lust auf was neues besteht und die Kasse stimmt orientiert sich kein / kaum ein Rahmenbauer an denen.

Überhaupt schwindet m.E. die Just-For-Fun Szene, was man an den vielen gebrauchten Rädern im Verkaufe-Thread sieht, die einfach nicht weggehen.

Im übrigen muss das born-zeugs ja nicht schlecht sein, nur weil´s leicht ist. Denn diese "ich hätte den Rahmen bestimmt nach ..Monaten durch" basieren auf keiner Grundlage. Vielleicht lässt das Triangular-Hydroforming CNC-gedöns euch ganz schön die Zähne ausbeißen


----------



## MSC-Trialer (9. August 2010)

Ich find es bloß geil, das der Name von dem Rahmen eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit einem bestimmten Kinofilm hat.


----------



## ecols (9. August 2010)

Ich würde mich als Testfahrer zur Verfügung stellen.. Ich glaube im Holzhacken bin ich nicht so schlecht..  Freut euch doch ob der frisch gewonnenen Auswahl! Ihr könnt ja weiterhin auch die 08er Modelle fahren, die halten einfach noch 5 Jahre.. 

Bei mir darf jeder fahren was er will.  Auch wenn der Limey übern Jordan ging mach cih mir beim Echo SL keine Gedanken obwohl der in der gleichen Gewichtsklasse spielt..


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. August 2010)

bike-show.de schrieb:


> Boa, und ich sehe gerade, dass der Rockman Kortz 2 < 1.5 Kg wiegt und fÃ¼r knapp 800 Euro Ã¼ber die Theke geht. Der hÃ¤lt doch keine 6 Monate (wenn man regelmÃ¤Ãig fÃ¤hrt)...


Der Prototyp soll angeblich schon lange in der Testphase sein, bei diesem Bigman Typ mit 2m*130KG AusmaÃ. Soll wohl schon sehr viel lÃ¤nger halten als die VorgÃ¤ngermodelle zusammen... wÃ¼rde mir das Teil aber auch nur als Deko an die Wand hÃ¤ngen.

Die Leute reagieren auf Observed auch ziemich allergisch auf Kommentare zur Haltbarkeit des neuen Kortz, wer weiÃ, vielleicht erwartet uns ja ein Wunder?!


----------



## Eisbein (9. August 2010)

fährt bigman nicht grade für rockman?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. August 2010)

Ja, tut er.


bigman schrieb:


> I know that because I am a rockman team rider you will immediately think I am biased, I had 2 original kortz frames, each lasted me less than 2 months, so I agree that they were weak, however, I have had the kortz 2 prototype frame for around 6 months now, and I was the second rider to test it, and the frame is still fine, no failures, and I am not a light rider, I weigh around 125kg ATM, so I am pretty sure that I am able to test a frame well, and from anyone who has seen my vids, I can actualy rise to a pretty reasonable level! You always slag off light bikes, my current kortz 2 is 9.3kg, I have single wall rims front and rear, carbon handle bars and none of this has ever caused me any issues.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (11. August 2010)

Wieso fährt denn ein 130kg Brocken Leichtbau Firlefanz?


----------



## MisterLimelight (11. August 2010)

weil er´s umsonst kriegt.

und die firma scheint ja auch von sich überzeugt zu sein bezüglich haltbarkeit, sonst würde man sich ja darauf nicht einlassen.


----------



## luckygambler (11. August 2010)

sind doch optimale testbedingungen für einen rahmen. man probiert solange aus bis er gerade den bigman aushält und hat dann ein solides produkt mit vielleicht minimalem gewicht entwickelt. über die jahre versteht sich.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (11. August 2010)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> Wieso fährt denn ein 130kg Brocken Leichtbau Firlefanz?



Weil eine Maschine, die den Rahmen mit 130 kg in allen Richtungen belastet einfach zu teuer ist. Und wie schon gesagt wurde, wenn es bei dem Dicken hält, wird es bei den meisten anderen auch halten. Ich glaube eine bessere Werbung hinsichtlich der Haltbarkeit könnte man für einen Rahmen nicht bekommen.


----------



## duro e (12. August 2010)

zumal der bigman auch nich so zögerlich fährt , der hat auch schon gut was drauf .
sind doch echt gute testbedingungen für den rahmen ^^.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (12. August 2010)

Also ich kann mir gut vorstellen das ein 130kg "testfahrer" ein Rad anders belastet als ein normalo fahrer. Das könnte dann dazu führen das der Rahmen falsch optimiert wird. Nur so als Beispiel könnte es z.B sein das bei dem 130kg Fahrer der Rahmen an der Kettenstrebe schnell bricht. Daraufhin verstärken sie den Rahmen da, wo es bei einem Normalo Fahrer nicht brechen würde.
Dann hab ich ein Rad das an manchen Stellen unnötigen verstärkt ist, an anderen Stellen aber wurde vielleicht wegen den Verstärkungen Material eingespart wo es nicht sein hätte müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike 20 (12. August 2010)

dann wäre es doch aber beim Bigman auch dort schon lange gerissen. Ein normalo hat doch keine negativ schlechtere Gewichtsverteilung als ein 130kg Mann.


----------



## luckygambler (12. August 2010)

das ist sicherlich ein einwand und ich würde einem rahmenhersteller  zumuten, dass er da auch differentieren kann. 

ich stelle mir das so vor:

bei bigman muss man aber auch nicht solange testen um herauszufinden, dass ein gusset am oberrohr/steuerrohr mist ist oder eben nicht.

die konstruktion im vorderen bereich des kortz scheint mir schon sehr durchdacht. 

meine vermutung:
durch architektur soll material eingespart werden. dann gibt man das teil dem bigman und findet so heraus ob die leichte konstruktion verlässlich ist noch nicht.

man will nicht nur das material testen sondern die architektur. 
hinterher muss man ja dann auch nicht "an architektur sparen" um gewicht reduzieren sondern nur an material.

hat man mehrere verschiedene testfahrer so kann man auch verschiedene belastungen testen.
und auch verschiedene produkte anbieten.


----------



## Eisbein (12. August 2010)

schade ist letztendlich nur das diese testphase nicht schon vor der markteinführung durchgeführt wurde.
Das kann sich normalerweise keine firma erlauben ein produkt auf den markt zubringen, welches noch getestet wird.

Mit den veränderungen bringen sie dann vll. ein Kortz III raus anstatt einmalig ein vernünftiges Kortz I.

Aber ich sag mal so, in der trial szene gibt es anscheint immer noch genug dumme die solche produkte trotzdem kaufen, noch viel schlimmer, man hat ja praktisch das gefühl, dass sich keiner drum kümmert.

Lass das mal eine Firma wie syntace, cannondale, specialized,... sowas machen. Würde ja keiner akzeptieren.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (13. August 2010)

Ich versteh diese super niedrig Bauweise sowieso nicht. Das macht doch nur die Rahmen weich und schwächer. Ja klar gibst paar Leute die sich extrem beim sidehop zur Seite lehnen (wie hier zu sehene) aber so niedrig müssen die Rahmen ja auch nicht sein.


----------



## AleX_TriaL (13. August 2010)

@Eisbein: Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, hattest du auch einen Slate II geordert.

@Cryo-Cube: Ich glaube nicht, dass die niedrige Bauweise vorrangig durch die Sidehoptechnik einiger Fahrer begründet ist und der Rahmen dadurch instabiler wird. 

Der Kortz II wurde vor der Markteinführung von Bigman getestet beziehungsweise mitentwickelt. Dafür sprechen zumindest seine posts bei observed und die Tatsache, dass die Schwachstellen des Vorgängers (v.a. Kettenspanner, Hinterbau) überarbeitet wurden.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (13. August 2010)

^ Natürlich wird ein Rahmen der aus Dreiecken besteht weniger stabil wenn so gut wie kein Dreieck mehr vorhanden ist.

Finds auch lustig wieviel Leute hier ihr vertrauen auf den bigman setzten. "Oh der wurde von bigman getestet!!!". Na und, nur weil er seine Meinung den Rockman Leuten gibt werden dünnwandige knapp1,5kg leichte Rahmen nicht automatisch stabiler.


----------



## duro e (13. August 2010)

zumal es eh drauf ankommt , entweder fährt man halt china flow style , sauber und ohne aufsetzten , oder man knallt zufällig mal aufs unterrohr oder ne strebe hinten .
will nicht wissen , was so ein dünnwandiger rockman rahmen so abkann , aber ich denke mal der wird dann mächtig im eimer sein. 
flache bauweise heißt nich gleich instabil , mein gu ist wohl das flachste was es so gibt , ok auch recht schwer , aber sau steif und der rahmen kann gut was ab.

eisbein , ich geb dir recht ^^ .  im anderen biek sektor würde sowas nicht gedulded werden , aber man muss auch sagen , rockman z,b haut andauernd nen neuen rahmen raus.


----------



## NOS-Trial (21. August 2010)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Giacomo hat sich am knie verletzt und fällt wohl 6 Monate aus.
> 
> http://www.richmondtrials.com/viewtopic.php?id=163



wie zu erwarten war... [email protected] Kanada






http://www.trial-inside.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1320:giacomo-coustellier-roulera-a-meribel-ce-dimanche&catid=39:inside&Itemid=61


----------



## la bourde (29. August 2010)

Speed Race (Mutterfirma easy-bike) hat einen neuen Bash auf dem Markt gebracht.

Leider hat jemanden auf dem espacetrial Forum bemerkt, dass er eine Kopie von dem AEP Bash ist.

Hier das Original, von Etienne Proust, mitglied von espacertrial:









14 wurden produziert.

Hier die Kopie von Speed Race:




:kotz:

Die Erklaerung von dem Speedrace Boss (Cao Gong Cang):


> And about the bashring,when we know this problems,we just know a brand called "AEP",we just said by our heart,*our designers doing so much works to working this blueprint out*.We don't wanna explain more,we just talk the truth.This is absolutely coincidence.


Wie ob es mehrere Designers geben wuerde ...
Ich frage mich wie viel Personen in so einer Firma arbeiten kann.
Warscheinlich nur eine einzige...

Boykott !!!


----------



## KAMIkazerider (30. August 2010)

Die kopie ist etwas schöner geworden. Die anderen haben eine kannte wo sich der dreck gut festsetzt. beim unteren ist da eine phase..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (30. August 2010)

wenn die phase glatt wäre ohne die frässpuren...


----------



## MSC-Trialer (30. August 2010)

Das heißt "Fase" jungs nicht "Phase"


----------



## jan_hl (30. August 2010)

Bei sowas muss ich immer an den raubkopierten bus denken:

http://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/article3069894/MAN-gewinnt-Busstreit-gegen-China-Konkurrenz.html


----------



## KAMIkazerider (30. August 2010)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Das heißt "Fase" jungs nicht "Phase"



danke für die verbesserung


----------



## jan_hl (2. September 2010)

> Lightest trials-orientated BB on the market (with a steel axle)? Yep - 214g plus supplied bolts (253g including bolts).
> 
> Longest-lasting, strongest bearings on the market? Yep - Each bearing unit has a unique design allowing almost twice the number of balls as normal, thus twice the load capacity. In testing, these single row bearings out-lasted double bearing units seen on other similar bottom brackets while being lighter!
> 
> ...



http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=39193


----------



## jan_hl (22. September 2010)

Die neuen Maguras sind bei Tarty angekommen:

http://tartybikes.blogspot.com/2010/09/theyre-here.html


----------



## siede. (22. September 2010)

wow, also ohne diesen Deckel schauts sogar besser aus als erwartet... gekauft?!


----------



## hst_trialer (22. September 2010)

jetzt sieht man sie mal ohne deckel... und ich erahne, dass da viel tuning-bedarf drin steckt.

also feile zur hand und los. aber wenigstens sind keine ecken/kanten zu sehen die wieder auf spannungsspitzen hindeuten wie beim bisherigen modell


----------



## Trialmaniax (22. September 2010)

ich hoffe ja, das der leitungsstutzen wie bisher, nur bei der hs 11 eingeschlagen wird, und bei der hs33 weiterhin mit olive und klemmfitting gearbeitet wird. ansonsten reißt man sich ja bei jedem sturz gleich die leitung weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (22. September 2010)

hochwertige spritzgusselemente


----------



## ingoingo (22. September 2010)

sieht leicht aus, gibts schon angaben?

Aber die Schrauben :/


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. September 2010)

Magura ist doof.


----------



## Eisbein (23. September 2010)

Sixpack Racing - Icon Pedal



> Bei Bedarf geht es auch noch deutlich leichter und teurer, dann jedoch mit Magnesium und Alupins auch deutlich zu Lasten der Haltbarkeit. Aber auch unter 300g... deutlich... Alle weiteren Versionen des Icon Pedals und die anderen Produkte von Sixpack Racing findet ihr im Internet unter www.sixpack-racing.de


----------



## hst_trialer (23. September 2010)

es ist doch totaler scheiß, dass das ein kunststoffgriff ist. sowohl bei der 11 wie auch bei der 33. und wenn man sich die schrauben anschaut, dann wird genau das auch wieder ein schwachpunkt sein. zig mal ran und ab schrauben wird bestimmt den griff irgendwann schrotten...

soviel zum thema lernfähig!

und warum man jahrelang die olive genutzt hat und auf einmal doch alles mit dem pressanschluss geht ist für mich fraglich? was soll das?
bei der 11 war es verständlich, da der größere kolbendurchmesser zu weniger systemdruck führt.

und meine erste intention war dann doch richtig: versteifungskreuz im griff => kunststoff!

ich sage die bude floppt!

selbst 0815 v-brakehebel sind aus alu. warum stehen die so auf kunststoff... nur weil sie es können???


----------



## kamo-i (23. September 2010)

Hin oder Her... Dat Ding koof ik miä of Keinstn.    Schon recht nicht für den (noch wohl unbekannten) Preis - der einen bestimmt noch umhauen wird. 

Dann lieber ne schöne Echo, die mittlerweile doch echt ausgereift sind. Apropos... Gibts da schon neue Modelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterLimelight (23. September 2010)

> warum stehen die so auf kunststoff... nur weil sie es kÃ¶nnen???


und / oder weilÂ´s leichter sein soll.


> Schon recht nicht fÃ¼r den (noch wohl unbekannten) Preis


bei dem Auktionshaus deines geringsten Vertrauens gehtÂ´s ab 155â¬ los.

Vor 5 Jahren als der letzte neue Hebel rauskam war das gejammer Ã¤hnlich groÃ - und heute fahren doch sehr viele die Hebel... vielleicht sollten wir alle aus protest die alte raceline wieder dranschrauben. ;-)


----------



## jan_hl (23. September 2010)

Laut Tarty kostet die HS11 soviel wie die derzeitige HS33 und die neue HS33 ist dann 20 Pfund oder so teurer.


----------



## hst_trialer (23. September 2010)

also ich fand die bisherigen hebel zu ihrer anlaufphase nicht schlimm. mir haben sie gefallen.
nur mal so...

aber preislich gehts ja. ich bin auf die ersten erfahrungen gespannt...


----------



## NOS-Trial (8. Oktober 2010)

mit 500g zwar nicht leichter... aber trotzdem schön vorn auch ne weiße Schrift zu habn.


----------



## Monty98 (17. Oktober 2010)

Ozonys 24"... und schon zu kaufen 

http://www.spherebike.com/boutique.php/360-Cadre__OZONYS_24







bzw. ein anderes auf UCI gemacht

http://www.spherebike.com/boutique.php/361-Cadre_OZONYS_UNRULY_24


----------



## duro e (17. Oktober 2010)

sieht chick aus das ozonys , vor paar monaten sind doch schon paar die prototypen davon gefahren , glaub die triboulats und so .


----------



## tinitram (17. Oktober 2010)

gibts das ozonys unruly auch irgendwo im deutschen raum ?


----------



## bike 20 (26. Oktober 2010)

....endlich:
Inspired HEX 
Geometry
- Wheelbase: 1035mm 
- Chainstay: 385mm 
- BB Height: +20mm 
- Head Angle: 73° 
- Seat Post Diameter: 27.2mm 
- Headtube Length: 120mm 


http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?product_id=11403

für 399 Pfund


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. Oktober 2010)

Nun soll es den Rahmen doch eineln zu kaufen geben? HÃ¶rte sich vor kurzem noch anders an.


Na Basti, wird sich wieder was selbst zu Weihnachten geschenkt?


----------



## Eisbein (26. Oktober 2010)

hmmmm, lecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-show.de (27. Oktober 2010)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Na Basti, wird sich wieder was selbst zu Weihnachten geschenkt?



Hab ja schon ein Selbst-Weihnachtsgeschenk gemacht. Ist aber kein Trial-Rad...

IMHO ist der Radstand des Inspired 2-3 cm zu kurz. Mein erstes Marino hatte 1050mm und es war einfach zu kurz, speziell zum Tippen. Mein aktuelles hat 1060mm und das ist viel besser. 

Das Hex ist praktisch genau die Geo vom 24", nur mit 26" LaufrÃ¤dern. Ich wÃ¼sste nicht, warum man beides haben wollte...


----------



## Eisbein (30. Oktober 2010)

rainer hatte es ja schon in seinem rahmenbau thread gepostet.

Aber ich glaub es ging da etwas unter, deswegen hier nochmal.

Bericht in den IBC news zum neuen Magazin von Nicolai

Hier der direkte link zum online katalog: klick 

ab seite 24 gibt es ein special zu marco hösel. Weiter hinten ist dann das 20" trial von Nicolai zu sehen


----------



## hst_trialer (30. Oktober 2010)

Sieht aber eher nach M8x075 und M6 aus. Also der bisherige Standard aber nun auf beiden Seiten.
Das macht es dem Otto-Normal-Kunden natürlich einfacher die Sache zu kürzen.


----------



## siede. (30. Oktober 2010)

Ist zwar offtopic aber wo wir schon bei der sache sind... Ist es ratsam beim kürzen der Leitung auch gleich ein Y-Stück zu verbauen, anstannt die Leitung vom Griff, zum ersten Zylinder, dann zum Zweiten zu leiten?

Hab ich schon öfter gesehn und find das ne gute Idee.


----------



## AcaPulco (1. November 2010)

Oh nein, 20gr, dann schaff ich nurnoch 1m19,75cm, so geht das nicht.


----------



## Eisbein (1. November 2010)

AcaPulco schrieb:


> Oh nein, 20gr, dann schaff ich nurnoch 1m19,75cm, so geht das nicht.



hmmm, nu stuff?


----------



## jan_hl (1. November 2010)

den 24er inspired gibt es jetzt unter dem namen 'element' auch mit v-brake:

http://www.inspiredbicycles.com/inspired_element_frame_p28.php


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. November 2010)

Verdammt! Haben will!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (2. November 2010)

AcaPulco schrieb:


> Oh nein, 20gr, dann schaff ich nurnoch 1m19,75cm, so geht das nicht.



naja, schon bitter, irgendwie. bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich irre, aber etwas neues zu entwerfen, was schwerer und häßlicher ist, als der vorgänger......nicht gerade sehr innovativ. und plastik anstatt alu auch nicht wirklich.

das is ja wie, wenn man mit seiner schlanken hübschen perle schluss macht und plötzlich.........den rest kann man sich denken.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckygambler (2. November 2010)

http://www.spiegel.de/video/video-1092056.html


----------



## pippi (3. November 2010)

luckygambler schrieb:


> http://www.spiegel.de/video/video-1092056.html



das is ja ma der hammer  wenn de den beim trialen aufhast, einmal auf´s HR gegangen und datt ding bläst sich auf...


----------



## dane08 (4. November 2010)

der neue ozonys curve v2 

http://vimeo.com/groups/trial/videos/16223697

Der rahmen müsste samstag bei mir ankommen!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. November 2010)

uuund nochmal Pendulum!


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (4. November 2010)

dane08 schrieb:


> der neue ozonys curve v2
> 
> http://vimeo.com/groups/trial/videos/16223697
> 
> Der rahmen müsste samstag bei mir ankommen!



Das Rad im Vid ist einfach mal nur sowas von schön 
btw. was ist das für ein Lenker?


----------



## ride (4. November 2010)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> Das Rad im Vid ist einfach mal nur sowas von schön
> btw. was ist das für ein Lenker?



viz pro 720 würd ich mal sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (5. November 2010)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> Das Rad im Vid ist einfach mal nur sowas von schön
> btw. was ist das für ein Lenker?



Find ich auch! 

Mit diesen Curve Rahmen können ja die Wenigsten was anfangen. Aber ich find die auch nur noch geil. Beim 26´er schon. Aber beim 20´er kann man dieses "gradlinig-einrohrige" noch auf die Spitze treiben. Echt krass. 

Diego Barrio fährt den hier doch auch schon, oder?


----------



## hst_trialer (5. November 2010)

Also ich mag die Rahmenform nicht so. Dan kann man ja bald wirklich nur noch ein dickes Rohr gerade reinschweißen. Optisch erinnert mich das zu wenig an ein "Fahrrad".


----------



## kamo-i (5. November 2010)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Also ich mag die Rahmenform nicht so. Dan kann man ja bald wirklich nur noch ein dickes Rohr gerade reinschweißen. Optisch erinnert mich das zu wenig an ein "Fahrrad".



Joa. Kann deine Aussage nachvollziehen. Aber daher ja; Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Der eine mags, der andere nicht...


----------



## montfa (5. November 2010)

ozonys

http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=158182&pid=2210479&st=0&#entry2210479


----------



## echo trailer (5. November 2010)

unglaublich geil ey.

mein curve rahmen kommt samstag oder montag

....ich bin schon am zappeln


----------



## erwinosius (5. November 2010)

Also ich finde die Curves auch wunderschön.


----------



## Eisbein (5. November 2010)

bäh...


----------



## luckygambler (5. November 2010)

ich auch, nur die lackierung vom vorgänger sollte es haben.


----------



## dane08 (6. November 2010)

so hab den rahmen jetzt hier und das rad auch soweit aufgebaut (muss nurnoch auf ne neue nabe warten). So in "echt" macht das teil optisch echt was her und die verabeitung sieht auch gut aus.


----------



## coaster (13. November 2010)

Leider so teuer....Und die rot- grauen Sticker sind sicher in den Lack mit eingebrannt. Die blauen vom 26er gefallen mir besser. @ die, die schon einen haben, woher habt ihr euren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montfa (28. November 2010)

Echo und Zoo! Modelle für 2011:

Echo Model 20" - 1020mm/362mm/+80mm. 
Echo Model 24" - 1070mm/360mm/+70mm.
Echo Model 26" - 1093mm/383mm/+55mm.
ZOO! Model 26" - 1098mm/383mm/+45mm.



 

 

 



www.echobike.com


----------



## coaster (28. November 2010)

Ich glaube der 20er ist sogar hinten noch nen cm kürzer.


----------



## kamo-i (28. November 2010)

geht die seite von denen nur bei mir nicht mehr?
www.echobike.com


----------



## hst_trialer (28. November 2010)

ja


P.S.:
man beachte die vordere Bremse des ZOO insbesondere den Geber!!!
Scheinbar ein geschlossenes System, was für den Trialsport auch vollkommen ausreichend ist. Dann lieber manuell einstellbar Belagsweite und Druckpunkt. Das wäre mal fein, die Hope schleift doch immer mal wieder


----------



## ChrisKing (28. November 2010)

montfa schrieb:


> Echo und Zoo! Modelle für 2011:
> 
> Echo Model 20" - 1020mm/362mm/+80mm.
> Echo Model 24" - 1070mm/360mm/+70mm.
> ...



was für ein bullshit... alle rahmen mit press fit spanish bb... heißt also, man muss das tretlager von echo kaufen, um den rahmen fahren zu können... mit tuning is also nix mehr.. das is genauso dumm, wie koxx und co. mit ihren +20/30 und 155er gabeln!


----------



## Monty98 (28. November 2010)

Mich schockiert das nicht vorhandene Spanner-"System" von den 24er und 26er. Kann aber funktionieren mit den Achsen am Anschlag und einem Speichen- oder Echo Spanner.
Das Zoo! schaut schon lecker aus 




ChrisKing schrieb:


> was für ein bullshit... alle rahmen mit press fit spanish bb... heißt also, man muss das tretlager von echo kaufen, um den rahmen fahren zu können... mit tuning is also nix mehr.. das is genauso dumm, wie koxx und co. mit ihren +20/30 und 155er gabeln!



Die 155er Forxx hat Auswirkung auf den Bremssattel, die Bremsscheibe und die Geo...

Das Echo Innenlager hat die standard 128/68-Abmessungen,  ist ziemlich leicht, billig (im Vergleich zu ähnlich leichten) und könnte sehr stabil sein.

Da hat Koxx die Nase vorn mit deren Mutanten-Gabel.


----------



## ChrisKing (28. November 2010)

Monty98 schrieb:


> Die 155er Forxx hat Auswirkung auf den Bremssattel, die Bremsscheibe und die Geo...
> 
> Das Echo Innenlager hat die standard 128/68-Abmessungen,  ist ziemlich leicht, billig (im Vergleich zu ähnlich leichten) und könnte sehr stabil sein.



was hat die 155er gabel bitte mit der geo zu tun? auf den bremssattel hat sie nur wenig einfluss.. man kann halt nur einen standard IS 160er fahren, was nich weiter schlimm is.. schlimm is eher das 155er maß, weil man wirklich nur 155er scheiben fahren kann, die es auch nur von tryall gibt.
(man könnte einen +30mm adapter nehmen und eine avid 185er scheibe fahren, aber das flext ..)

eben nicht! dieses tretlager ist nich das oversize ding, was es schon lange gibt, sondern ein press fit lager, was 124mm breit is und ein komplett anderes system ist, weil die lager in den rahmen gepresst und nicht geschraubt werden. die lagermaße sind auch anders als die von den standard euro bbs.


----------



## hst_trialer (28. November 2010)

auf der seite steht was von "integrative tensioner", ist zwar nix zu sehen, aber da wird schon irgendwas dran sein.


----------



## Monty98 (28. November 2010)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> was hat die 155er gabel bitte mit der geo zu tun?



...nichts...natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (28. November 2010)

Ab wann kommen die neuen Rahmen wohl in den Handel?


----------



## montfa (29. November 2010)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> was fÃ¼r ein bullshit... alle rahmen mit press fit spanish bb... (...)



die bb's sollen besser sein: einfacher zum montieren, mit grÃ¶Ãeren stabileren lager, alle teile austauschbar. ich hab nur die preise der rahmen in polen gesehen, weiss also nich wieviel die in DE kosten werden... aber sogar wenn die bb's um 50â¬ kosten sollten, mÃ¼sste es wohl billiger sein als die rahmen von 2009 ohne bb.



hst_trialer schrieb:


> auf der seite steht was von "integrative tensioner", ist zwar nix zu sehen, aber da wird schon irgendwas dran sein.



die rahmen haben horizontale ausfalenden die leicht nach hinten-oben gehen. die schrauben sollen von vorn-unten eingeschraubt werden.



coaster schrieb:


> Ab wann kommen die neuen Rahmen wohl in den Handel?



von dem polnischem hÃ¤ndler wurden schon einige bestellt und sollen noch 2010 ankommen. einfach bei www.trialshop.pl nachfragen. (wahrscheinlich auf englisch  )


EDIT: hier zu sehen die preise in polen: http://www.trialshop.pl/index.php?_a=viewCat&catId=91. ein zloty (PLN) ist mehr oder weniger 0,25â¬ wert. die preise sind schon mit dem bb, mit 20" rahmen bekommt man auch die schutzplatte kostenlos. zu eurer information: die 2009 modelle waren in polen kleines biÃchen teurer als in deutschland.


----------



## Shen (29. November 2010)

Denke mal das wird sowas in der Art...


----------



## kamo-i (29. November 2010)

Also ich glaube das würde man hier sehen, oder?

http://www.trialshop.pl/images/uploads/rama_echo_26_2011_1(1).jpg

http://www.trialshop.pl/images/uploads/rama_echo_26_2011_3.JPG


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. November 2010)

Die Rahmen wird man wohl auch in jedem 6ten Ã-Ei finden, wie die aussehen...


----------



## kamo-i (29. November 2010)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Die Rahmen wird man wohl auch in jedem 6ten Ã-Ei finden, wie die aussehen...



...in jeden 7ten bitteschÃ¶n!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmd (29. November 2010)

ich denke, das war schon beabsichtigt von martin!
denn in jedem 7. ei is ja was tolles drin. 
und in jedem 6. halt "nur" ein deng rahmen. ^^


----------



## kamo-i (29. November 2010)

cmd schrieb:


> ich denke, das war schon beabsichtigt von martin!
> denn in jedem 7. ei is ja was tolles drin.
> und in jedem 6. halt "nur" ein deng rahmen. ^^



joa ja. war mir natürlich klar.  

(brett vorm kopp gehabt)


----------



## Goettinger (30. November 2010)

mich interessiert eher wann die neuen koxx dinger kommen


----------



## bike 20 (30. November 2010)

Die neuen Echo`s kann leider wieder kein Mensch fahren. Das ZOO! ist da vom Tretlager her schon wieder ein bisschen besser, aber immernoch arg lang. Schade das sie nicht mehr das Echo Pure bauen.


----------



## AleX_TriaL (30. November 2010)

bike 20 schrieb:


> Die neuen Echo`s kann leider wieder kein Mensch fahren. Das ZOO! ist da vom Tretlager her schon wieder ein bisschen besser, aber immernoch arg lang. Schade das sie nicht mehr das Echo Pure bauen.



Warum sollte die bitte keiner fahren können. Was die Geometrie angeht sind die Rahmen auf der Höhe der Zeit, alles andere obliegt dem einzelnen Fahrer.


----------



## bike 20 (30. November 2010)

Ja, ok du hast Recht. Nach heutiger Zeit sind die geometrien normal.


----------



## Eisbein (1. Dezember 2010)

Die neuen slates kommen wohl mit der option auf tapered headtube mit passenden gabeln.
geo und material bleibt gleich. der BB yoke kommt geändert daher und die kettenstreben sind höher angeschweisst.

Bilder gibts noch keine, zumindest bin ich noch nicht an welche rangekommen...

achja intressant vll. auch, die rahmen sollen etwas günstiger werden...

hauts mich wenn es schon gepostet wurde, aber ich schau hier nimmer so oft rein


----------



## NOS-Trial (5. Dezember 2010)

aktuellster Koxx Sky2 - Prototyp...


----------



## duro e (5. Dezember 2010)

naja so viel anders siehts nicht aus , rohre etwas dünner und steuerkopf bereich geändert , bin aufs gewicht gespannt davon.


----------



## jan_hl (6. Dezember 2010)

Bilder zu den 2011er Try-All Sachen gibt's da:

http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=159157


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montfa (10. Dezember 2010)




----------



## hst_trialer (11. Dezember 2010)

Also gibt es jetzt auch Wasser für die Bremse mit Frostzusatz in schön verpackt und extra teuer???

Ich bin und bleibe ein Verfechter des Mineralöls!!! Alles andere ist schmu!


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (11. Dezember 2010)

montfa schrieb:


>



Also wer das kauft ist irgendwie echt blöd.....


----------



## Eisbein (12. Dezember 2010)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> *Also gibt es jetzt auch Wasser für die Bremse mit Frostzusatz in schön verpackt und extra teuer???*
> 
> Ich bin und bleibe ein Verfechter des Mineralöls!!! Alles andere ist schmu!



das dachte ich mir auch. Aber es wird sicherlich genug idioten geben die das kaufen!


----------



## luckygambler (13. Dezember 2010)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> Also wer das kauft ist irgendwie echt blöd.....



...müsste jetzt noch um ein vielfaches leichter sein als Wasser


----------



## hst_trialer (13. Dezember 2010)

Und es müsste eine isotonische Wirkung haben!


----------



## kamo-i (13. Dezember 2010)

...und bewältigen, dass deine Mudda abnimmt!


----------



## ecols (13. Dezember 2010)

Nach kurzem überlegen bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass die genannten Ideen tatsächlich die Kaufbereitschaft wesentlich beeinflussen würden und schlage somit die Änderung der Werbestrategie wie folgt vor:


----------



## kamo-i (13. Dezember 2010)

ecols schrieb:


> Nach kurzem überlegen bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass die genannten Ideen tatsächlich die Kaufbereitschaft wesentlich beeinflussen würden und schlage somit die Änderung der Werbestrategie wie folgt vor:



      !!!!!!!!!!





.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (13. Dezember 2010)

Kommt ja auch nicht umsonst von *PHAT*WORKS der Kram.


----------



## curry4king (13. Dezember 2010)

hahahahahaahh^^


----------



## Goettinger (13. Dezember 2010)

die verklagen euch noch


----------



## NOS-Trial (15. Dezember 2010)

auch wenn Benito/Gilles vermutlich daran beteiligt waren... aber ob ihnen das wirklich gefällt ?!? besonders aus technischer Sicht, zB. Scheibenbremsaufname.
alles in allem, meiner Meinung nach, ein Rückschritt...






http://www.tribalzine.com/?Les-cadres-Koxx-Sky-2011


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. Dezember 2010)

Diese Dimensionen... hÃ¤tte nichtmal vertrauen darin, wenn es Stahl wÃ¤re.. WTF


----------



## AleX_TriaL (15. Dezember 2010)

Mich würde das Gewicht des "Mikadostäbchen Rahmens" interessieren und wie man bitte schön auf "Hub Spacing: 116mm" kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (15. Dezember 2010)

150g schwerer, 116mm ausfallenden!?!, +70mm!!! was für ein scheiss... aber immerhin um einiges billiger  verkaufen sich bestimmt so gut wie die deng 116er rahmen, die so schnell vom markt verschwanden, wie sie kamen..


----------



## MSC-Trialer (15. Dezember 2010)

Warum bauen die solche Rahmen ? Die Rahmen werden doch schon längst nicht mehr für die breite Masse gemacht, sondern nur noch für Profahrer die die Rahmen eh für lau bekommen. Wundert mich das sich Koxx noch auf dieser Schiene halten kann.


----------



## Sherco (15. Dezember 2010)

Das sehe ich anders.
Meiner Meinung nach kann sich Koxx halten, weil grade die 
breite Masse auf das zugegeben gute Marketing hereinfällt.
Es ist ja keinesfalls so,dass man Koxx Rahmen nur unter Pros findet.
Da kauft man eben nach dem Motto: Was der Weltmeister fährt,muss auch gut sein.
Diese Tatsache gepaart mit einer völlig unnachvollziehbaren Gewinnausbeute durch überteuerte Preise, kombiniert mit häufigem Austauschen dieser,ist grade der Grund für den Markterfolg von Koxx.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (15. Dezember 2010)

hat die schonmal jemand probiert ? http://www.trialmarkt.de/product_in....html/XTCsid/qack6s9c3d3dsh8cr5tmbu6h4smnnhj2


----------



## duro e (15. Dezember 2010)

ja moppel ich hab die beläge , auf silbernen backings aber , die belagmischung sollte die selbe sein  , und ich kann nur sagen die hauen geiler als coust und tryall pads zusammen ^^.

zu dem koxx rahmen , ist wie nen mercedes vaneo : hässlich , teuer , braucht kein mensch


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (15. Dezember 2010)

Sherco schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders.
> Meiner Meinung nach kann sich Koxx halten, weil grade die
> breite Masse auf das zugegeben gute Marketing hereinfällt.
> Es ist ja keinesfalls so,dass man Koxx Rahmen nur unter Pros findet.
> ...



Fein gemacht ^^


----------



## MisterLimelight (16. Dezember 2010)

116mm, weil die naben leichter sind ... 
20": aber warum machen sie die Rahmen schwerer, gab´s probleme mit den alten? Rockman z.B. haben einen Prototyp mit 1,1kg ...
Und dieser Schutz .... so einen gab´s ja schon am dob und den fand ich richtig murks. Kaum Seitenhalt (zu schmal) und man muss direkt draufspringen (von oben kommen). Sehr oft bin ich da gegengesprungen. Ich hoffe die Zacken halten ein wenig, beim Dob war´s nur eine glatte aluplatte, auf der man seltenst gehalten hat.
Farblich auch ein wenig langweilig, wobei ich einfarbige Rahmen mag.


----------



## Goettinger (16. Dezember 2010)

..ich weiss grade nicht was ich von halten soll?!?! postmount, okay, die rohre, farbe glasperlgestrahlt mit klarlack oder was??? 

ABER DER SCHUTZ??? WTF?? als björn den dob mit dem schutz hatte musste ich lachen 

naja...


----------



## Moppel_kopp (16. Dezember 2010)

+90 ?! das fährt sich ja wie ein eingebauter kicker oder ?

steffen, nun weisst du ja was bei dir weihnachten untern baum kommt


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (16. Dezember 2010)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:


> +90 ?! das fährt sich ja wie ein eingebauter kicker oder ?
> 
> steffen, nun weisst du ja was bei dir weihnachten untern baum kommt



Ich fahr auch nen +90 bb mit 350er Kettenstreben 
Geht um einiges leichter hoch als ein Silver Sky und steht sich einfach nur perfekt aufm HR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goettinger (17. Dezember 2010)

...ah jetz ja... der schutz macht schon sinn! kann das unterrohr nicht mehr an der schweissnaht reissen wo er am unterrohr festgemacht is... 
wie bei monty oder den alten sky oder mein XTP...

...sorry wegen der uhrzeit, konnte deswegen nicht schlafen 
meine fresse..


----------



## Eisbein (17. Dezember 2010)

Marko schrieb:


> Eine Postmount-Bremszange am Hinterrad müsste für Trial ausgelegt sein (Belastung rückwärts)... ist da schon etwas in der pipeline?
> Aber trotzdem: warum postmount???



weil postmount einfach, einfacher ist. 

Wobei es bei den trialfirmen eh nur verbaut wird weil's grade hip ist


----------



## AcaPulco (17. Dezember 2010)

Postmount ist doch nicht 'gerade hip'! Postmount gabs schon bevor ich das freeriden angefangen habe und das war als ich 14 war. Da war das schon fast standard überall. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern da je ne andere Aufnahme für Scheibenbremsen in dem Bereich gesehen zu haben. Ich halte hier eher Trial für Rückständig. Ich kann aber auch nicht beurteilen was besser hält oder welche Vorteile sich für Trial aus PM oder IS ergeben, insofern will ich nur deinem 'Hip' widersprechen.
Ausserdem müssen sich die leute neue Hinterradschreibenbremsen kaufen dank PM, also einen Sinn hats schonmal.


----------



## Goettinger (19. Dezember 2010)

sagt mal bitte was für bremsen sind das am 20"?!?! Hope? so hässliche hebel? :-(


----------



## MisterLimelight (19. Dezember 2010)

die ist da aber nur schnell drangezergelt worden für ein bild. ausgeliefert wird das Komplettrad meines wissens mit der Hope


----------



## duro e (19. Dezember 2010)

nen bissl gefällt mir das 26er ja , aber auch nur ein bisschen ^^


----------



## florianwagner (19. Dezember 2010)

hab ich grad auf ebay entdeckt. kennt die zufällig jemand?
Erdmann X-2T Pedale 252 Gramm






http://cgi.ebay.de/Erdmann-X-2T-Ped...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item563e46b34c


----------



## echo trialer (19. Dezember 2010)

ich finde die bremsen am 20" sehen aus wie normale hs33 bremshebel 

und die klemmung von den bremsen am 26" sind voll die klopper


----------



## la bourde (21. Dezember 2010)

Endlich die Lösung:








Atomz Freilauf.

Und bald die passende Kurbeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (22. Dezember 2010)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> 150g schwerer, 116mm ausfallenden!?!, +70mm!!!


Und das 20" hat +90mm Tretlager
LoL. Jetzt ist der Marc Vinco trend wieder da oder was?


----------



## ingoingo (22. Dezember 2010)

la bourde schrieb:


> Endlich die Lösung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wurde auch Zeit !, wobei es jetzt ja schon die Freiläufe mit dem 8 Klauen System gibt .....


----------



## hst_trialer (22. Dezember 2010)

also beim atomz-teil sehe ich noch nicht den totalen sinn.
jetzt kann man also auf starren naben die eigentlich die shimano-typische aufnahme haben um mehrere gänge zu fahren auch einen 1gangfreilauf drauf bauen? wer aber vorher derartige naben hatte wird doch auch freilauf vorne gefahren sein oder? wieso also jetzt umdrehen? und warum nicht einfach wieder eine nabe mit gewinde fahren??? muss dieser monopolismus sein? es gibt so viele andere lösungen dafür.

den einzigen grund, warum ich das system gut finde ist sicherlich die einfache demontage.

und das ich mir das teil nicht auf eine chrisking-nabe spannen brauch ist ja klar...


----------



## NOS-Trial (22. Dezember 2010)

Freilauf bleibt auf der Kurbel... !

aber wer braucht das wirklich? habe mit nem 170cm Stahlrohr noch jeden Freilauf runterbekommen


----------



## hst_trialer (22. Dezember 2010)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> Freilauf bleibt auf der Kurbel... !
> 
> aber wer braucht das wirklich? habe mit nem 170cm Stahlrohr noch jeden Freilauf runterbekommen



Aber ich denke es handelt sich dabei um einen Freilauf für Naben ohne Gewinde, also mit Shimano-Kassetten-Aufnahme??? Dann ist ein Freilauf vorne total überflüssig!


----------



## ecols (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich finds super.. da hat man die 72 Einrastpunkte der King und die 96 vom Atomz.. Macht dann knapp 7000 Einrastpunkte.. Macht einen Einrastpunkt alle 0,05°.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (22. Dezember 2010)

ecols schrieb:


> Ich finds super.. da hat man die 72 Einrastpunkte der King und die 96 vom Atomz.. Macht dann knapp 7000 Einrastpunkte.. Macht einen Einrastpunkt alle 0,05°.



nein...

bleibt bei 72wahren Einrastpunkten, weil einem nichtmal die 96 Rastungen was bringen, da ja zuerst noch der 72er rasten muss  ?


@hst_trialer...



> Atomz Freilauf.
> Und bald die passende Kurbeln.


ich denke mal damit meint laBourde ne Kurbel mit der passenden Aufnahme dazu.


----------



## montfa (22. Dezember 2010)

ecols schrieb:


> Ich finds super.. da hat man die 72 Einrastpunkte der King und die 96 vom Atomz.. Macht dann knapp 7000 Einrastpunkte.. Macht einen Einrastpunkt alle 0,05°.




kurz dachte ich, ich waere hier im kochikoch-fred. du meinst es wohl nicht ernst?


----------



## NOS-Trial (22. Dezember 2010)

wenn das so wäre, wär bestimmt jemand früher auf die Idee gekommen


----------



## Monty98 (22. Dezember 2010)

das ist nur was für richtige Enthusiasten... da hätte man den Sound einer CK und das Ansprechverhalten vom FFW 

ich tipp einmal drauf, dass der Atomz aus dem Trialtech/TryAll-Freilauf Geburtsort kommt = Mist.


----------



## hst_trialer (22. Dezember 2010)

ecols schrieb:


> Ich finds super.. da hat man die 72 Einrastpunkte der King und die 96 vom Atomz.. Macht dann knapp 7000 Einrastpunkte.. Macht einen Einrastpunkt alle 0,05°.



das muss man mal genau nachrechen, weil man sich dadurch sogar noch weniger einrastpunkte einhandelt als man glaubt...
72 ERP = alle 5°
96 ERP = alle 3,75°

im schlechtesten Fall musst du also beide Winkel überdecken um beide Freiläufe ein rasten zu lassen, also sind es 8,75°. Auf eine Umdrehung verteilt also 41,14 ERP... grottig also!


Und wenn wirklich noch passende Kurbeln gebaut werden, dann ist alles zu spät. Das ist alles andere als Innovativ. Wenn sich alle Hersteller darauf geeinigt hätten Gewinde los zu werden und alles zu stecken, dann wäre es gut! So jedoch bauen sie sich einfach ihre Spezialteile die im Schadensfall nur schlecht durch normale Teile ersetzt werden können.


----------



## duro e (22. Dezember 2010)

ich bleib bei meinem echo sl 108 freilauf .D


----------



## ecols (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich häte niemals gedacht dass ein Milchmädchen so viel Unruhe stiften kann


----------



## Eisbein (24. Dezember 2010)

Neuer trend: CC reifen am Trialrad?!


----------



## la bourde (24. Dezember 2010)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Und wenn wirklich noch passende Kurbeln gebaut werden, dann ist alles zu spät. Das ist alles andere als Innovativ. Wenn sich alle Hersteller darauf geeinigt hätten Gewinde los zu werden und alles zu stecken, dann wäre es gut! So jedoch bauen sie sich einfach ihre Spezialteile die im Schadensfall nur schlecht durch normale Teile ersetzt werden können.



Wenn sie  Spezialteile gebaut hätten, hätten sie wahrscheinlich nicht das Shimano HG "Standard" genommen, oder ?
Guck mal Echo, die haben ihre eigene Ritzel Standard, Shimano inkompatibel.

Warum sollte ich einen 170 cm lang Rohr brauchen, um meinen Freilauf zu abbauen, wenn ich es mit Standard Werkzeug kriegen kann ?
Wie viel Threads gibt es, in den Leute fragen, wie sie ihre Freilauf abbauen können ?
Auf dem französischen Forum espacetrial, gibt es bestimmt ein solches Thread jede Monate.

@NOS-Trial: frohe Weihnachten !


----------



## ingoingo (24. Dezember 2010)

Bin ich froh dass ich noch das alte Rahmenset erworben habe  

Quelle siehe Logo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (24. Dezember 2010)

die idee von Atomz mit dem Steckfreilauf ist GENIAL. das wird endlich mal Zeit.
Ich fahre selber ein Atomz und schatze mittlerweile diese Ideehen !

Heut zu Tage werden leider Alle Freileufe, bis auf ENO, so gefertigt das man die von der Kurbel abziehen muss damit man die säubern kann. Na supper, jetzt habe kein ENO mehr sondern ein SL Ti und denn runter zu drehen ist immer wieder ne scheis Arbeit!

leider wird es so sein das kein anderer da mit zieht :| koxx ist ja klar, konkurenz und echo wird die Idee wen schon dann klauen und sein eigenes System einsetzten.

FROHE WEIHNACHTEN


----------



## ingoingo (24. Dezember 2010)

locdog schrieb:


> die idee von Atomz mit dem Steckfreilauf ist GENIAL. das wird endlich mal Zeit.
> Ich fahre selber ein Atomz und schatze mittlerweile diese Ideehen !
> 
> Heut zu Tage werden leider Alle Freileufe, bis auf ENO, so gefertigt das man die von der Kurbel abziehen muss damit man die säubern kann. Na supper, jetzt habe kein ENO mehr sondern ein SL Ti und denn runter zu drehen ist immer wieder ne scheis Arbeit!
> ...





.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. Dezember 2010)

locdog schrieb:


> Heut zu Tage werden leider Alle Freileufe, bis auf ENO, so gefertigt das man die von der Kurbel abziehen muss damit man die sÃ¤ubern kann. Na supper, jetzt habe kein ENO mehr sondern ein SL Ti und denn runter zu drehen ist immer wieder ne scheis Arbeit!
> 
> leider wird es so sein das kein anderer da mit zieht :| koxx ist ja klar, konkurenz und echo wird die Idee wen schon dann klauen und sein eigenes System einsetzten.



Ist auch richtig so.
Sich lockernde Lockringe gehen einem mit der Zeit auf den Zeiger. Vor allem wenn man auf sÃ¤mtliche Mittel wie Loctide o.Ã. verzichten will (setze meine FreilÃ¤ufe gerne furztrocken zusammen, ohne Ãl, Fett etc. um das "Ansprechverhalten" und den Klang zu verbessern-seit Jahren ohne Probleme).
Wie oft sÃ¤uberst du bitte deinen Freilauf, dass es dir lÃ¤stig wird ihn von der Kurbel zu schrauben? Wenn es hoch kommt, kommt es bei mir einmal im Jahr dazu, falls der Freilauf anfÃ¤ngt unzuverlÃ¤ssig zu werden.

Und das Prinzip mit dem Steckfreilauf ist gut und schÃ¶n, aber wer fÃ¤hrt denn schon noch starre Kassettennaben?! Und vor allem: wer baut dann noch auf seine starre Kassettennabe ein Freilaufritzel?!

Naja, den ein oder anderen Abnehmer wird es sicherlich geben.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (24. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin auch froh das es solche Firmen wie Atomz gibt, die mal einen Schritt nach vorne gehen und auch mal neue Sachen herausbringen.

Atomz macht sich im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Herstellern einfach Gedanken und setzt sie auch um. Firmen wie Echo, Zoo und was weiß ich wieviel Pseudofirmen Deng noch am laufen hat^^  kopieren die Sachen am Ende nur aber bringen selber nie etwas neues raus und Firmen wie Monty und Co. hängen mit ihren Rahmenkreationen meiner Meinung nach immer noch in der Vergangenheit.

Ich seh es jedes mal beim Training wie Hannes (Atomzteamfahrer) sein Atomzbike bis zum Anschlag quält, wenn man das mal so sagen darf 
und die Bikes halten einfach, auch bei harter Fahrweise und das bei einem anständigen Gewicht. Ich denke mal ein Koxxrahmen hätte bei der ein oder anderen Aktion schon längst die Biege gemacht.


----------



## duro e (24. Dezember 2010)

die deng fraktionen kopieren einfach nur , aber das kennt man nicht nur aus dem trial bereich ^^.
koxx und monty verharren auf ihren pseudo konzepten die ach so gut sind , bringen ab und an mal nen rad raus , das ziemlich identisch mit dem vorjahr ist , aber vielleicht um 5mm länger im radstand . und auch nich ein modell mit geo optionen sondern direkt 100 verschiedene modelle. etwas schwachsinnig finde ich sowas schon.
gut ob ein steckfreilauf die super lösung ist , kann ich nicht beurteilen.
hab meinen freilauf eh nie ab , da der einfach ohne probleme durchgehend läuft.


----------



## la bourde (25. Dezember 2010)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Und das Prinzip mit dem Steckfreilauf ist gut und schÃ¶n, aber wer fÃ¤hrt denn schon noch starre Kassettennaben?! Und vor allem: wer baut dann noch auf seine starre Kassettennabe ein Freilaufritzel?!
> 
> Naja, den ein oder anderen Abnehmer wird es sicherlich geben.



Wie schon geschrieben, es ist nicht fÃ¼r eine Nabe gedacht, sondern fÃ¼r die Kurbeln.
Atomz wird bald neue Kurbeln auf dem Markt bringen, die endlich kein Gewinde mehr haben, sondern diese besondere Aufnahme.

Na ja, ich glaube, dass das neue Atomz 2011euch noch mehr Ã¼berraschen wird .


----------



## locdog (25. Dezember 2010)

@zoocontrolo

I hatte das ENO etwa 2 mal pro Jahr gesäubert (viel Natur und auch im Winter bin Ich unterwegs)
Der Lockring hat sich in 5 Jahren nur 2 mal abgeschraubt. Normal zuschrauben und Ruhe ist, one loctite usw 

und wie schon erwehnt soll es auch eine Kurbel dazu geben.
man bedenke das jetzt auch solche weichen kurbeln aus 6061 langerer halten werden. also wirds fur den Einsteiger im Enddefekt billiger

@ labourde 
Shit i hoffe die kommen dieses Jahr nicht mit all zufielen Neuheiten auf den markt. Mein Quark 2 ist nicht mahl ein halbes jahr alt und hat kaum kratzer weil ich nicht die Zeit hatte es zu quälen  

wann gibt es mehr infos ?


----------



## Goettinger (27. Dezember 2010)

schon gesehen?!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.light-bikes.de/website/new/category/leichtbau/light-parts


----------



## hst_trialer (27. Dezember 2010)

Guten Morgen... seit 6.12. schon bekannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (28. Dezember 2010)

Nice, ich kannte es noch nicht. Was das wohl kosten wird?


----------



## NOS-Trial (28. Dezember 2010)

http://www.tribalzine.com/?Le-projet-Overbrake






mmh... lustige, aber komische Idee von dem Herrn.

Drehzahl erhöhen, Drehmoment verkleinern, 1/5 der Bremskraft nötig - bei gleichem "Erfolg" ?!? oder steh ich grad aufm Schlauch?

aber vermutlich locker 5cm spiel am 26"


----------



## erwinosius (29. Dezember 2010)

Ist denn die Bremskraft bei einer ordentlichen bisher erhältlichen Bremse nicht ausreichend? 
Die Idee ist viel zu kompliziert und außerdem schwer. Mann muss ja auch noch zwei ausreichend dimensionierte Ritzel + Lagerung mit sich rumtragen. Außerdem die Idee das Vorderrad am Felgenring aufzuhängen. Das funtioniert bei Motorrädern schon nicht wo es dann gar nicht aufs Gewicht ankommt. Aber hier
Lustige Spielerei aber meiner Meinung nach nicht sinnvoll. Manchmal ist altbewährtes doch das Beste.

gruß
erwin


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (29. Dezember 2010)

erinnert mich irgendwie an das hier:





lustige idee, definitiv.
manchmal braucht man einfach solche ideen und visionen um etwas weiter zu entwickeln.........nur in diesem fall.....glaube eher nicht....


----------



## Insomnia- (30. Dezember 2010)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> erinnert mich irgendwie an das hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bei diesem "Exemplar" handelt es sich wohl um nen Rad welches hinten mit einer Perimeterbremse ausgestattet ist. Dieses System findet im Motorradbereich anwendung und macht es unnötig, dass die Speichen das Verzögerungsmoment an die Felge übertragen müssen, da die Bremsscheibe gleich an der Felge befestigt ist. Ausserdem kann so der wirksame Durchmesser der Bremsscheibe deutlich erhöt werden.


----------



## echo trailer (30. Dezember 2010)

dritter vorteil bei kleineren scheiben:

viel viel geringeres gewicht!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamy (30. Dezember 2010)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Bei diesem "Exemplar" handelt es sich wohl um nen Rad welches hinten mit einer Perimeterbremse ausgestattet ist. Dieses System findet im Motorradbereich anwendung und macht es unnötig, dass die Speichen das Verzögerungsmoment an die Felge übertragen müssen, da die Bremsscheibe gleich an der Felge befestigt ist. Ausserdem kann so der wirksame Durchmesser der Bremsscheibe deutlich erhöt werden.


 
Bei meinen Buell`s sieht die Bremse vorne so aus:




Am Motorrad spart man sich durch den großen Durchmesser (375mm) die 2. Scheibe samt Bremssattel aber am Trialbike ist die Umsetzung viel zu schwer.


----------



## Insomnia- (30. Dezember 2010)

Geiles Möffgen


----------



## Eisbein (1. Januar 2011)

jetzt mit bildern:

Neue Rockman Gabel (tapered) 

und

Neuer Rockman Slate - Rahmen

frohes neues euch.


----------



## ecols (2. Januar 2011)

Find ich etwas töricht von Rockman die Taperisierung auf so wenig Schaftlänge wieder auf die 1 1/8" zu führen.. Die wissen doch wie lang ihre Steuerrohre sind, da hätten sie die auch schön langziehen können..


----------



## hst_trialer (2. Januar 2011)

Das selbe dachte ich auch... Da geht der eigentliche Effekt doch wieder etwas flöten. Ein markantes Mehrgewicht würde es auch nicht darstellen, warum also machen sie das???


----------



## Eisbein (2. Januar 2011)

das ist in der tat etwas doof. Aber ich denke dennoch das es gewicht spaart und evtl. oder hoffentlich auch einen steifigkeitsgewinn bringt. 

Die rahmen werden zwar dadurch nicht wirklich hübscher, aber vll. ist es ja ein schritt in die richtige Richtung!


----------



## ChrisKing (2. Januar 2011)

so ein schmarn.. wieso soll des gewicht sparen?! im mtb bereich is das auch nur so ein marketing geschwätz, um die kunden zu locken. unten steif, oben leicht weil 1 1/8. blalblabla..  aber wie jeder weiß, waren die steuerrohre bis vor ein paar jahren durchgehend 1 1/8 und somit wird das mit dem tapered kram schwerer als vorher..

ach und das mit der steifigkeit... die vorteile, die ein tapered steuerrohr im mtb cc/am/fr etc. bereich bringt, kommen beim trial überhaupt nich zum tragen. von daher find ich den ansatz nich so wirklich sinnvoll.

innovativ is das alles meiner meinung nach nich, wenn man standards aus dem mtb bereich ins trial überträgt, weil bei uns ganz andere kräfte wirken und die anforderungen ans material anders sind. letztendlich gehts doch rockman nur darum, den umsatz zu steigern, indem sie produkte anbieten, die wiederum einen kauf ihrer produkte notwendig machen. tapered gabel, rahmen und steuersätze werden nunmal nicht von anderen trialfirmen angeboten. am ende kommen noch rahmen für x12 steckachsen, weil das ja super steif is


----------



## Eisbein (2. Januar 2011)

Hmmm. dann frag ich mich warum die neue Fox 36er 180mm Gabel mit tapered leichter ist sind 70g oder sowas in der Größenordnung...

Und meiner Meinung sind die belastungen die an der gabel(schaft) zerren beim trial sicherlich größer. Man denke mal nur mal an cousts und gaps aufs VR und hooks...

Ist sicherlich ne alternative zu 3mm wanddurchmesser von den schäften, einfach material dahinzupacken wo es gebraucht wird!

Sicher ists keine innovation aber im trialbereich haben wir uns ja mittlerweile an die lahmarschigkeit gewöhnt, oder nicht?! so gesehen ists ja schon 'innovativ'


----------



## la bourde (6. Januar 2011)

Marko schrieb:


> Die Rockmangabeln waren schon mit 1 1/8" steif genug. Das problem war, dass das unnachgibige, steifigkeitsbringende einteilige untere schaftende eine Schwachstelle genau über dem unteren Lagerkonus hatte und dort brach. Theoretisch sollte auch eine innere verstärkung den gleichen vorteil bringen.



Ja, die "Taperisierung" erlaubt aber eine größere Schweißnaht, einen größeren Unterrohr, und daher sollte es möglich sein, kein Gusset zu benutzen, was die Herstellungskosten reduzieren sollte.

Die Kräfte, wenn der Fahrer einen Mauer tippt, sind an der Stelle ziemlich groß: es gibt einen rissigen Hebel, und Trägheit !


Ich glaube, dass wir immer mehr Tapered Rahmen sehen werden.
Es gibt schon einige XC-Carbone Rahmen, die diese Lösung verwenden.


----------



## locdog (6. Januar 2011)

ich Finde es auch gut das Taperisierung in Trial einzieht ! wen es um steifigkeit bei 26" geht hat man nie genug dafon. Grosserer Durchmesser erlauben dünnere Wandungen also bleibt das Gewicht in etwa gleich aber mit grosserer kontaktflache (schweis)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (15. Januar 2011)

glaub das hier ist auch new stuff , nen neues yaabaa , kann aber den bezug zum neuen sky nicht verbergen-


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (16. Januar 2011)

du meinst das neue sky kann den bezug zum yaaabbbbba nicht verbergen


----------



## bike 20 (16. Januar 2011)

ob das dann auch gleichzeitig preiswerter wird.....????


----------



## duro e (22. Januar 2011)

kp obs new ist , aber auf jedenfall wtf , 144 einrastpunkte , 12 klinken.
http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/complete_freewheels/rockman_14412/c16p11504.html


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. Januar 2011)

Was ein Mist.
Bekommt man da direkt das Rasterelektronenmikroskop dazu, falls man das Teil mal Ã¶ffnen muss?


----------



## ecols (22. Januar 2011)

ich finde der sieht gut durchdacht und umgesetzt aus.. Würde dem gerade mehr vertrauen als meiner King..


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (23. Januar 2011)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Was ein Mist.
> Bekommt man da direkt das Rasterelektronenmikroskop dazu, falls man das Teil mal Ã¶ffnen muss?



Oja, man sieht auf den Bildern, von Tartybikes, dass man dieses auf jedenfall benÃ¶tigt, um etwas zu erkennen.


----------



## tha_joe (23. Januar 2011)

duro e schrieb:


> kann aber den bezug zum neuen sky nicht verbergen-



Schon das Stinger war bei genauerer Betrachtung eine wilde Zusammenstellung verschiedener Rohrsätze aus den Modellen Boxx, Hydroxx und Sky... und dann noch mies verarbeitet, bei meinem war das Unterrohr schräg ans Tretlager angeschweißt. Aber fahren tut´s super, und halten auch. Von daher find ich das neue Yaabaa auch irgendwie wieder cool!


----------



## erwinosius (23. Januar 2011)

Kaum wirds mal bisschen feiner streicht ihr schon die Segel. So klein ist das alles auch nicht
Ne Lupe reicht doch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (23. Januar 2011)

duro e schrieb:


> kp obs new ist , aber auf jedenfall wtf , 144 einrastpunkte , 12 klinken.
> http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/complete_freewheels/rockman_14412/c16p11504.html




schöne idee, nur ob die stege hinter den sperrklinken das auch aushalten ? auf dem foto sieht man ja, dass sie unterschiedlich dick sind.
schade das man wieder ein extra werkzeug braucht um ihn zu öffnen....

wer holt ihn sich zum test ? ^^


----------



## duro e (23. Januar 2011)

ich denke mal nicht das der direkt so top sein wird der rockman , tests werden es zeigen .
aber wie gesagt , ich vertrau meinem echo sl 108 , der ist einfach nur göttlich , knakkt nie und surrt wie die hölle. und 30 pfund billiger


----------



## NOS-Trial (23. Januar 2011)

bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass der Freilauf (zumindest was die Klinken-Befestigung angeht) hält...

meine Begründung... wenn man sich im 2.Bild von Tarty die linke Klinke, die aktuell greift, anschaut. 
Sieht man, dass das hintere Ende von dem Steg fast in einer Linie mit der Klinke steht. 
Dadurch geht die Kraft trotzdem noch ziemlich genau dahin wo sie soll.

Zumal es ja auch Freiläufe mit jeweils nur 2 oder sogar einer greifenden Klinke gibt. Da verteilt sich das ganz ja nur auf 2 bzw. 1 Steg.




> auf dem foto sieht man ja, dass sie unterschiedlich dick sind.


müssen sie, da man sonst einen Freilauf mit 12 gleichzeitig greifenden Klinken hätte - somit auch nur noch 36 Einrastpunkte 

wobei ich mir für den Preis evtl. trotzdem eher den ENO holen würde


----------



## la bourde (23. Januar 2011)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass der Freilauf (zumindest was die Klinken-Befestigung angeht) hält...
> 
> meine Begründung... wenn man sich im 2.Bild von Tarty die linke Klinke, die aktuell greift, anschaut.
> Sieht man, dass das hintere Ende von dem Steg fast in einer Linie mit der Klinke steht.
> ...



Koxx hatte ein Prototyp mit 144 Einrastpunkte.
Wurde aber nie auf dem Markt gebracht, da die Stabilität ziemlich schlecht war ...


----------



## hst_trialer (23. Januar 2011)

braucht man denn 144 eps?
ich bin mit meiner king und 72 punkten am hr, also je kurbelumdrehung bei 18:15 86,4 eps voll zu frieden. und der soll fast das doppelte haben... unnötig denke ich!


----------



## duro e (23. Januar 2011)

also ich kann von meiner king sagen , das die ca 80 einrastpunkte am hr reichen , sowie am koxx der sl freilauf mit 108 einrastpunkten , das reicht sowas von dicke aus . glaub nicht das man den unterschied von 108 zu 144 einrastpunkten so stark merkt , das man direkt viel viel mehr geld zahlen muss .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (24. Januar 2011)

ich bezweifle stark das man einen großen unterschied merken wird. sicher wenn man zum tippen bereitsteht und nach der richtigen kurbelstellung sucht. da hab ich mir selbst mit king, ab und an mal einen einrastpunkt gewünsch wo keiner war, das ist aber wohl eine sache die selbst bei 144erp so sein wird.
intressant ist aber das durch die hohe zahl an erp die zeit bis die klinken greifen verkürzt wird und somit auch die kraftapitzen minimiert werden, weil weniger zeit 'beschleunigt' werden kann. 

es wird sich zeigen was das ritzel kann, ich würde mir da keine wunder erwarten...


----------



## hst_trialer (24. Januar 2011)

ich denke man sollte sich eh angewöhnen die kette möglichst immer unter zug zu halten. und die zeit für die beschleunigung ist so marginal, dass der effekt sicherlich vernachlässigt werden kann... bloß dieser aluinnenring, da hätte ich bedenken!


----------



## Eisbein (24. Januar 2011)

hab mir grade noch mal die bilder angeschaut. Grade das 5. bild ist ja ein musterbeispiel für grausig schlechte verarbeitung.

Überall grate und kanten... 
schlimm.

Da lob ich mir doch den anblick des innenlebens einer 2 jahre alten CK!


----------



## siede. (24. Januar 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


> hab mir grade noch mal die bilder angeschaut. Grade das 5. bild ist ja ein musterbeispiel für grausig schlechte verarbeitung.
> 
> Überall grate und kanten...
> schlimm.
> ...



stimmt,... und es sei angemerkt, dass es bei der hope auch sauberer aussieht. Kann aber mit ihren 48 Einrastpunkten - 66,5 bei 18:13 - aber auch bei weiten nicht mithalten^^

144... ernsthaft?


----------



## Eisbein (24. Januar 2011)

ich kam mal in den genuss king und hope direkt miteinander zu vergleichen. Also ich hab da jetzt kein wirklich großen unterschied gemerkt.
von den einrastpunkten...


----------



## duro e (24. Januar 2011)

ich wart erstmal , und schau was die inselkiddis dazu sagen mit der zeit . weil nach so kurzer zeit kann eh noch keiner was sagen bezüglich haltbarkeit .
denke aber mal nicht , das der zu einer der besten freiläufe wird .
wenn selbst schon koxx den freilauf nicht rausbringt mit 144 clicks , obwohl die doch jeden scheiss raushauen , dann bin ich mir bei rockman auch nicht so sicher ob der freilauf so ein ,,must have" ist.


----------



## MisterLimelight (24. Januar 2011)

psst: rockman ist das neue koxx

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=40840


----------



## duro e (24. Januar 2011)

baaaaaahhhh , 
der rahmenentwickler hat aber nicht richtig geschissen oder die nacht vorm entwurf zu viel gebechert . also der rahmen geht ja mal gar nicht klar . diese beule da im unterrohr !?!?! . ^^ . also ne lachnummer finde ich , ist es auf jedenfall.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (24. Januar 2011)

hmm, rockman entdeckt das hydroforming


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. Januar 2011)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Was ein Mist.



.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippi (26. Januar 2011)

duro e schrieb:


> baaaaaahhhh ,
> der rahmenentwickler hat aber nicht richtig geschissen oder die nacht vorm entwurf zu viel gebechert . also der rahmen geht ja mal gar nicht klar . diese beule da im unterrohr !?!?! . ^^ . also ne lachnummer finde ich , ist es auf jedenfall.



steigert den widerverkaufswert, weil man nicht mehr erkennt ob und wo beulen und dellen sind


----------



## luckygambler (26. Januar 2011)

Ich finde den Rahmen prima, und kann mir gut vorstellen, dass die konstruktion belastbarer wird. Das hat dann zur Folge, dass Rahmen leichter werden.


----------



## la bourde (26. Januar 2011)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> braucht man denn 144 eps?
> ich bin mit meiner king und 72 punkten am hr, also je kurbelumdrehung bei 18:15 86,4 eps voll zu frieden. und der soll fast das doppelte haben... unnötig denke ich!



Das Spiel in der Kette ist vlt sogar groesser ...


----------



## hst_trialer (26. Januar 2011)

la bourde schrieb:


> Das Spiel in der Kette ist vlt sogar groesser ...



raffe ich jetzt nicht... was willst du damit sagen?


----------



## la bourde (28. Januar 2011)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> raffe ich jetzt nicht... was willst du damit sagen?


Die Spannung der Kette kann nie perfekt sein.
Daher gibt es immer einen Bewegungsfreiraum.
Und dieser Raum mag goesser sein, als der Bewegungsfreiraum des Freilaufs.
Du kannst auf deinem Fahrrad probieren. Hält den Ritzel fest, und probiere die Kurbeln hin und her zu drehen. Wenn du einen Kettenspanner hast, der mit Feder funktioniert, dann merkst du, dass die Kurbeln sich leicht drehen lassen. Wie viel Grad genau habe ich nie gemessen.


----------



## hst_trialer (28. Januar 2011)

mag stimmen, da dies dann aber bei allen freiläufen auftreten würde, ist es wiederum ein effekt der sich egalisiert.


----------



## la bourde (28. Januar 2011)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> mag stimmen, da dies dann aber bei allen freiläufen auftreten würde, ist es wiederum ein effekt der sich egalisiert.


Ja, das stimmt.

Aber die Leute, die unbedingt mit weniger als 5 Grad Spiel fahren wollen, sollen auch eine gute Kettenspannung haben.
Wie viel Leute gibt es, die mehr eps haben wollen, die aber mit solchen Kettenspanner fahren:


----------



## NOS-Trial (3. Februar 2011)

Giaco @ Koxx


----------



## Atomz-Rider (3. Februar 2011)

Da hätte er doch gleich bei Koxx bleiben können und nicht erst kurz zu Atomz und dann wieder zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckygambler (3. Februar 2011)

fährt der giaco nun ohne op trial?


----------



## duro e (3. Februar 2011)

ihr peilts alle nich  ,
die haben giaco angeheuert damit er für die fährt mit dem neuen sky , weil der ruf der alten skys koxx vergraut hat in gewisser weise


----------



## NOS-Trial (3. Februar 2011)

luckygambler schrieb:


> fährt der giaco nun ohne op trial?



tut er schon lange... mit dem nötigen Ehrgeiz, den er definitiv hat und gezieltem Training bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, macht ihm das auch keine Probleme. Giaco


----------



## Eisbein (4. Februar 2011)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> tut er schon lange... mit dem nötigen Ehrgeiz, den er definitiv hat und gezieltem Training bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, macht ihm das auch keine Probleme. Giaco


eine anstehende verletzungspause schafft eigentlich in jedem leistungssportler ein enormen ehrgeiz wenn es darum geht eben diese zu vermeiden.

Giaco bei Koxx versteh ich nicht so recht, vorallem nach dem was er auf seiner dvd gesagt hat!


----------



## NOS-Trial (4. Februar 2011)

mh ja, stimmt 
Mit Koxx war es schön, aber er möchte neue Erfahrungen machen... aber scheinbar hat er ja jetzt "genug davon".

Alles in allem aber für Atomz sicherlich ein größerer Verlust, als für Koxx ein Gewinn. Naja we'll see, ist ja im gegensatz zu Gilles Mega-Vertag bis 2015, ja nur ein jahr


----------



## Sebastian G (4. Februar 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Giaco bei Koxx versteh ich nicht so recht, vorallem nach dem was er auf seiner dvd gesagt hat!



Ich habe die DVD leider nicht gesehen. Was hat er denn gesagt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (4. Februar 2011)

Giaco ist vielleicht nicht damit klargekommen das die Rahmen bei Atomz mal länger als 2 Monate halten


----------



## Eisbein (4. Februar 2011)

Sebastian G schrieb:


> Ich habe die DVD leider nicht gesehen. Was hat er denn gesagt?



vom prinzip das, was der nos direkt über dir geschrieben hat.
er hatte bei koxx eine tolle zeit, will jetzt aber neue erfahrungen mit atomz sammeln und sich da etwas 'neues aufbauen'.
klang halt so als hätte er fertig mit koxx


----------



## NOS-Trial (4. Februar 2011)

http://www.tribalzine.com/?Interview-Flash-de-Giaco

oder falls es jemand hilft... Deutsch


----------



## siede. (9. März 2011)

http://upbikes.com.ua/product.php?productID=1124

Seit wann gibts den Bow in 24"???


----------



## cmd (9. März 2011)

scheinbar seit 2010:

"*Ð Ð°Ð¼Ð° Neon BOW 24" 2010"*


----------



## Levelboss (14. April 2011)

Nicht wechselbarer Konus aus Alu = fail


----------



## siede. (15. April 2011)

Levelboss schrieb:


> Nicht wechselbarer Konus aus Alu = fail



Ausgehend davon, das die Gabel ohnehin guten Gewissens nicht mehr als ein Jahr gefahren werden kann, ist das das kleinste Problem.


----------



## jan_hl (15. April 2011)

Neue Hope Pro II Trials Nabe:

http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/topic/162999-hope-pro-2-evo-trials-hub/


----------



## Monty98 (15. April 2011)

Marko schrieb:


> ECHO SL Gabeln mit einteiligem Kopf und integriertem Konus.




machen die Gabeln einen *viel *stabileren Eindruck als die Vorgänger?


----------



## Eisbein (17. April 2011)

siede. schrieb:


> Ausgehend davon, das die Gabel ohnehin guten Gewissens nicht mehr als ein Jahr gefahren werden kann, ist das das kleinste Problem.



grunsätzlich ist damit ja auch die kompatibilität zu anderen steuersätzen auch eingeschränkt. 

Das regt mich eigentlich noch viel mehr auf...
typisch deng halt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (18. April 2011)

kostet?
wiegt? (im vergleich zu...)


----------



## hst_trialer (21. April 2011)

Kennt jemand die Superleggera Nabe von Superstar Components?

http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=31&products_id=81

Hat immerhin 120 Einrastpunkte. Wäre interessant ob die auch kräftig genug ist. Dann wäre sie preislich zumindest ein Chrisking-Konkurrent.


----------



## duro e (24. April 2011)

Designed for XC - All mountain riding. Not reccomended for DH/jumping/SS

und bei 299 gramm wär ich mir nich sicher ob das ding wirklich taugt!


----------



## hst_trialer (11. Mai 2011)

Kennt jemand die neue Echo Scheibenbremse schon?







Interessant, dass es ein geschlossenes System wird. Der Sattel erinnert in seiner Form und Position der Anschlüsse und Belagssicherung ganz stark an die Hope. vermutlich wird auch das Übersetzungsverhältnis dahin gehen.


----------



## ecols (11. Mai 2011)

Zum Glück ist der Hebel schlecht wie eh und jeh..


----------



## kamo-i (12. Mai 2011)

Mh. Also das das Ding für HR am 20" (oder gar 26") reicht mag ich stark bezweifeln. Also würd mir das Ding niemals als erster holen. Aber bin auf die ersten Erfahrungen bzgl. Performance gespannt. Schick Sieht Sie ja schon aus. Und leicht wird Sie sicher auch sein. 

Gewicht bekannt?


----------



## hst_trialer (12. Mai 2011)

Ja, steht auf der Seite. 230g + 128g (160mm) oder 150g (180mm) mit Schrauben.
Ganz gut, aber noch keine MT8


----------



## kamo-i (12. Mai 2011)

asso... ja, hier:


Forged 6061 T6 Clipper For High Strength.
Main Cylinder Holder Is Extruded 6061 T6 CNC, Compatible For Both Side.
For Mineral Oil Only, Don't Use "DOT" Fluid For This Brake.
230 For The Whole Set Without Disc Rotor And 6 Bolts.
128g For 160mm Rotor And 6 Bolts.
150g For 180mm Rotor And 6 Bolts.
Available In One Color Only.


----------



## kamo-i (12. Mai 2011)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Ja, steht auf der Seite. 230g + 128g (160mm) oder 150g (180mm) mit Schrauben.
> Ganz gut, aber noch keine MT8



und wird sicher keine gut-mehrere hundert  kosten... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterLimelight (12. Mai 2011)

es dürfte doch schon erfahrungen geben, da die Bremse seit Monaten an echo´s günstigen Komplettrad montiert ist: http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/20_inch_trials_bikes/echo_lite_2011_dual_disc/c10p11565.html


----------



## KAMIkazerider (17. Mai 2011)

Ich hab das bike mit den scheiben, und ich bin sehr zufrieden. Einzig am gewicht muesste ich noch was machen. 8.6kg


----------



## jan_hl (5. Juni 2011)

Das find ich von der Farbgebung sehr sexy:






Wiegt angeblich 7.8 kg.

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=42770


----------



## Eisbein (6. Juni 2011)

die schwarze gabel...

aber die pedale hätte ich gern mit farblich passenden felgen für mein mtb


----------



## TRAILER (8. Juni 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mybrainhurts/5809216543/


----------



## echo trialer (8. Juni 2011)

TRAILER schrieb:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mybrainhurts/5809216543/



die kette ist ja mal mehr als gefettet und geölt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (9. Juni 2011)

man spricht dann von Verfettung..... ;-)


----------



## jan_hl (22. Juni 2011)

Neue Scheibenbremse fuers Trialbike:








Mehr Bilder im amerikanischen Forum:

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=42987


----------



## ingoingo (22. Juni 2011)

die muss doch extrem schleifen.....wenn ich mir vorstelle dass ich unter 0,5mm nicht nachzentriere am Trial Rad...


----------



## hst_trialer (22. Juni 2011)

Das Ding ist aber schon alt, da gab es auch bereits hier ein Video zu. So ziemlich jedem ist bekannt, dass das Ding mehr Nach- als Vorteile bringt.


----------



## TRAILER (22. Juni 2011)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Das Ding ist aber schon alt, da gab es auch bereits hier ein Video zu. So ziemlich jedem ist bekannt, dass das Ding mehr Nach- als Vorteile bringt.



die bremse gab es schon vor 10 jahren.


----------



## jan_hl (22. Juni 2011)

Klar gibt's das schon seit Jahren, aber die gezeigte Version ist nagelneu. Haette ich wohl anders formulieren sollen


----------



## Eisbein (22. Juni 2011)

ein vernünftiger reifen würde bedeutend mehr bringen!


----------



## Insomnia- (22. Juni 2011)

Perimeterbremsen haben zwar ihre Vorteile, allerdings am Trialrad meiner Meinung nach nichts verloren...
Auch wenn damit zumindest das Problem der Speichenflexung am 26er wegfällt, allerdings sind so riesen Scheiben auch ziemlich Nachteilig...


----------



## TRAILER (23. Juni 2011)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Perimeterbremsen haben zwar ihre Vorteile, allerdings am Trialrad meiner Meinung nach nichts verloren...
> Auch wenn damit zumindest das Problem der Speichenflexung am 26er wegfällt, allerdings sind so riesen Scheiben auch ziemlich Nachteilig...



warum ist das schlafloser?
wir wollen doch gerne alle etwas lernen.


----------



## Insomnia- (24. Juni 2011)

Das wurde doch schonmal von (Ich glaube Limelight) angesprochen was Erwärmung und Angriffsfläche bei Stürtzen oder z.b. schief gegangen Sprüngen angeht. Dazu kommt noch der Faktor der Unwucht. Die Felge muss ja andauernd nachzentriert werden, da die Scheibe bei der kleinesten Unwucht schleift.
Ich zumindest zentrier nicht gleich jeden Schlag aus meinem HR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (24. Juni 2011)

Gewicht....


----------



## locdog (3. Juli 2011)

rotierende Masse !
also mit der dynamic wirds schlecht


----------



## jan_hl (5. Juli 2011)

http://www.bikerumor.com/2011/07/05/try-all-introduces-carbon-fiber-trials-fork/

576 gr Carbon Gabel von Try All


----------



## montfa (5. Juli 2011)

in den zwei lÃ¤den kann man die schon bestellen: www.koxx.pl und www.trialparts.net ich weiss aber nicht, wie lange die lieferung dann dauern wÃ¼rde. 

die polen wollen dafÃ¼r umgerechnet 356â¬, in lettland soll's 349â¬ kosten. schon recht viel.


----------



## MisterLimelight (5. Juli 2011)

> und www.trialparts.net ich weiss aber nicht, wie lange die lieferung dann dauern würde


ein Freund wartet seit über 3 Jahren ...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (6. Juli 2011)

Ein halbes Kilo carbon? Sowas würde mein Bike nicht zieren. 
Irgendwo fängt dann doch Modellbau an.


----------



## Eisbein (6. Juli 2011)

wenn die gabel nicht von Koxx wÃ¤re sondern von syntace oder anderen vernÃ¼nftigen herrstellern, kÃ¶nnte man ja wenigstens mal drÃ¼ber nachdenken, mal abzuwÃ¤gen ob es sich i.wie lohnt 350â¬ auszugeben.

Und wie ich Koxx kenn, geben die noch nicht mal garantie auf ihr 'high end' produkt.

Neee, wenn ich sowas sehe kÃ¶nnt ich ausrasten. So eine frechheit!!!


----------



## kamo-i (6. Juli 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


> wenn die gabel nicht von Koxx wäre sondern von syntace oder anderen vernünftigen herrstellern, könnte man ja wenigstens mal drüber nachdenken, mal abzuwägen ob es sich i.wie lohnt 350 auszugeben.
> 
> Und wie ich Koxx kenn, geben die noch nicht mal garantie auf ihr 'high end' produkt.
> 
> Neee, wenn ich sowas sehe könnt ich ausrasten. So eine frechheit!!!



WORD. Von diesen China-Buden würde ich in der Preislage (bei Gabel) und Carbon allg. auch nicht drauf setzen. Sieht man ja zu häuf wie lang die Sachen halten. 

Bei Syntace würd ich dann auch noch was drauf legen, wenn man 2Jahre Garant oder ähnliches bekommt. Naja. Sollen die Light-Weenies ma machen...


----------



## echo trialer (6. Juli 2011)

jan_hl schrieb:


> http://www.bikerumor.com/2011/07/05/try-all-introduces-carbon-fiber-trials-fork/
> 
> 576 gr Carbon Gabel von Try All



hier die kaputte von vincent hermance  ganz frisch vom wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialar (7. Juli 2011)

Marko schrieb:


> vielleicht auch nur ein steuerlager mit für carbonschaft ungeeignetem kompressionsring...



 Dass könnte direkt von Koxx stammen...


----------



## Eisbein (7. Juli 2011)

Marko schrieb:


> vielleicht auch nur ein steuerlager mit für carbonschaft ungeeignetem kompressionsring...



Wie kann man so ein mist ernsthaft gutreden wollen?

Mal im ernst, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das sich bei koxx mehrere leute, oder überhaupt jemand ernsthaft mit der materie beschäftigt (der dann vll. auch sowas studiert/gelernt hat).
Soll heißen, da wird sicher vorher nicht am PC ein modell erstellt, belastungsdiagramme durchgespielt, schwachstellen ausgemacht und behoben...
Zu guter letzt wird da mit sicherheit auch nicht getestet werden an einem prüfstand.

Und dafür dann 350 zu verlangen ist eine dreistigkeit. Gleiches mit deren rahmen. Wenn ich mich da mal an die XTP's erinnere.
Da konnte man ja damit rechnen das die dinger nicht länger als 6-8monate halten. Und dennoch haben sie 800 gekosten und garantie gabs wenn dann auch nur vom händler.

aber wurst, ich meide koxx und den rest auch so gut es geht!


----------



## MSC-Trialer (7. Juli 2011)

@Eisbein

Du weißt doch bei Koxx testet der Kunde deswegen brauchen die keine Prüfstände Quasi ein Prüfstand der kein Geld kostet sondern Geld einbringt ! Und bei dem anderen Zeug muss ich dir auch recht geben.
Von FEM und Kräfteverläufen werden die noch nix gehört haben. So sind die Franzosen halt, Autos können sie ja auch nicht bauen. Wieso sollte es bei Rädern anders sein ?


----------



## AleX_TriaL (7. Juli 2011)

Das ist schön. Und um mit den (wenig sinnhaften) plakativen Klisches fortzufahren, wird man bei Koxx jedes Jahr auf's Neue ein paar Alurohre vom Sperrmüll holen und sie auf gut Glück zusammen schweißen. Auf nahezu magische Art und Weise kommt dabei fast jedes mal ein Trialrahmen heraus. Im Anschluss wird dann bei einem guten Glas Wein ausgewürfelt wo man zwecks Gewichtsersparnis noch ein paar Löcher reinschneidet und fertig ist das gute Stück. Weil das Franzosen halt so machen.

Ich bin von der Qualität der gegenwärtigen Trialparts, egal von welcher Firma, auch nicht begeistert. Vielleicht ist es meinem fehlenden Wissen über die Produktionsabläufe von Koxx gegenüber anderen Forumsmitgliedern geschuldet, aber ein wenig Ahnung von der Materie unterstelle ich dem Hersteller dennoch.


----------



## AcaPulco (9. Juli 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Wie kann man so ein mist ernsthaft gutreden wollen?
> 
> Mal im ernst, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das sich bei koxx mehrere leute, oder überhaupt jemand ernsthaft mit der materie beschäftigt (der dann vll. auch sowas studiert/gelernt hat).
> Soll heißen, da wird sicher vorher nicht am PC ein modell erstellt, belastungsdiagramme durchgespielt, schwachstellen ausgemacht und behoben...
> ...



So ein Schwachsinn!
Ohne fundierte Kenntnisse mit der Materie würdest du wohl nie eine Gabel hinbekommen die auch nur annähernd einen Tag Training aushält. Da wird kein Modell am PC erstellt... Nein, bestimmt nicht. Die nehmen einfach irgendwelche Rohre und pappen sie zusammen. Bei solchen Aussagen kann ich mir nur an den Kopf fassen. Koxx ist mit Sicherheit gut aufgestellt, sonst würden solche Produkte garnicht erst entstehen. Ich bin mir absolut 100% sicher, dass ein 3d Modell und Belastungsanalysen gemacht werden. Das geht in jedem besseren CAD Programm. KEINE Firma würde teure Formen fräsen lassen und Material ranschaffen wenns einfach nur humbug wäre.
Die Karbongabel ist vlt. wirklich (noch) schwachsinn, würde der selbst auch keinen Zentimeter weit trauen, aber es sind viel mehr die Innovationen die Koxx bringt die hier den Sport in technischer Hinsicht weiterbringen. Für die Entwicklungsarbeit muss man halt bisschen mehr Geld verlangen. Die Konkurrenz hats einfach, die kopierens halt. Man hört auch nur dass sich ein z.B. sky einfach nur gut fährt. Irgendwo her muss es ja kommen. Vlt. von Leuten die Ahnung haben? Hmmmmmmmm...

Dein dämliches Koxx-niedergemache kotzt einfach nur an. Ich fahr jetzt selbst keins oder bin großer Fan von Koxx, aber die machen wenigstens vorwärts, da kommen Innovationen. Ist halt leider bestimmt reiner Zufall dass die Weltspitze Koxx fährt.


----------



## duro e (9. Juli 2011)

koxx stellt sicherlich hochwertige rahmen her , echt schwachsinn was man da so liest oberhalb. da werden 100 prozentig tests gemacht und prototypen getestet. 
der finanzielle part ist da von großer bedetung , wie acapulco schon sagte , einen total blackout können die sich nicht leisten ( sprich eine komplette fehlproduktion).
die rahmen sind hochwertig geschweißt und besitzen auch ordentliche cnc teile.
doe haltbarkeit ist gegeben , wenn man SACHGEMÄß damit umgeht , koxx geht nicht davon aus , das einer jeden tag 50mal mit dem unterrohr rails küsst oder ähnlichem.
zumal der käufer der sich dadrüber aufregt doch selbst in den arsch beisst , die kunden wollen immer leichtere und wettbewerbsfähigere rahmen und bikes , da kann koxx halt nur noch die rahmen leichter bauen , was teils der stabilität nicht gut tut.
mein koxx coust v2 hatte auch mehrere üble railbails hinter sich und nur 1mini delle davon getragen . es gibt wohl genug leute , die koxx gut finden und die auch mit deren bikes zufrieden sind. das es hier und da leute gibt , die da ne andere ansicht haben ist klar . ist aber unvermeidbar. aber im endeffekt ist man doch selber schuld!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (9. Juli 2011)

duro e schrieb:


> einen total blackout können die sich nicht leisten ( sprich eine komplette fehlproduktion)



Ich erinnere an die erste "SKY" Charge 

Ich selber hab noch ein altes XTP, das damals revolutionär leicht war. Bis auf ein paar Schwachstellen an der BRemsaufnahme ist das ein TOP Rahmen. Ich mag Koxx. Und klar, die Innovationen müssen bezahlt werden.

Ob das wirklich ohne 3D Modell nicht geht, möcht ich bezweifeln. Flo Wagner baut ja auch einfach mal so alles mögliche aus Carbon.. Manches hält lang, anderes weniger. Generell geht das aber vermutlich auch bei den großen Firmen schon pragmatischer zu als man sich vorstellen mag..


----------



## Eisbein (10. Juli 2011)

Ich hab mein bericht absichtlich etwas Ã¼berspitzt dargestellt. Das es ohne gewisse sachen nicht geht ist schon kla.

Aber mal im ernst, vergleicht doch mal einen Premium MTB(teile) hersteller mit Koxx oder i.einer anderen trialfirma.
Im hart umkÃ¤mpften MTB markt kÃ¶nnte sich ein hersteller ein verhalten/startegie einfach nicht leisten. Da wÃ¤re der kunde sofort weg wenn er sieht/merkt, dass sein <1000â¬ ohne garantie kommt (was dazu ja eigentlich rechtlich nicht tragbar ist oder?). Und Ã¼ber die qualitÃ¤t der anbauteile reden wir mal garnicht oder? 

Ich zweifle ja nicht an der funktion der teile, aber das packet passt einfach nicht. FÃ¼r so einen hohen preis erwarte ich doch schon bedeutend mehr.
Aber daran wird sich warscheinlich auch in zukunft nicht viel Ã¤ndern, denn 1. ist der Markt viel zu klein und da alle i.wo mist machen gleicht es sich dann aus!


----------



## duro e (10. Juli 2011)

naja das kann man so nicht sagen! , in der mtb szene gibts auch viel schrott , ich denke nur an die formula the one bremsen , die echt der grÃ¶Ãte schmarn sind . 
gibt auch zig andere sachen die einfach mies sind. die trialszene ist zwar kleiner als der groÃe allgemeine mtb bereich , aber trotzdem macht das nicht viel aus . weltweit ist die trialszene doch grÃ¶Ãer und koxx wird auch nicht nur in europa verkauft. 
das wiederrum sorgt halt fÃ¼r einen groÃen konkurenzkampf der einzelnen wettbewerber.
klar teils sind die preise doch zu arg , aber die entwicklungsarbeit etc muss auch bezahlt werden und die wollen auch gewinn machen , um halt flÃ¼ssig zu sein was neue produktionen angeht. 
ist wie in der autoszene , kannst dir n deutsches auto kaufen fÃ¼r 40.000 euro , wo du aber weisst es gibt teils wagen aus fernost , die das gleiche qualitÃ¤tslevel haben , aber teils 10.000 â¬ weniger kosten.
von daher wÃ¼rd ich da jetzt nicht die trialszene so runterreden , fakt ist , die teile die gebaut werden sind gut , kosten aber auch was und sind manchmal nicht so auf die haltbarkeit erprobt weil die erfahrung im langzeittest fehlt . aber das kommt wiederrum davon , das die dazu gezwungen werden immer neues zu bauen weil sonst die kunden Ã¼berlaufen zu anderen firmen.


----------



## AleX_TriaL (10. Juli 2011)

@Eisbein: Was die Qualität angeht muss ich dir leider zustimmen. Die scheint gegenwärtig so schlecht wie noch nie zu sein. Zumindest wenn ich daran denke was bei mir in dem letzten Jahr zu Bruch gegangen ist.


----------



## NOS-Trial (10. Juli 2011)

was man bei der ganzen Sache (speziell Koxx) nicht vergessen darf.
Koxx bezeichnet ihre Rahmen/Fahrräder selbst als Wettkampf-Geräte für fortgeschrittene Fahrer.
manche Leute sollten sich einfach im klaren sein, dass es evtl. einfach die falsche Firma für ihre Ansprüche ist. (Fahrstil, Fahrniveau etc.)
(auch Koxx wird nicht in der Lage sein, einen 1400g Rahmen hart wie Diamant zu machen)


zum Thema: Hoher Preis... ja. Sicherlich ist er etwas übertrieben, aber Koxx ist (neben Hoffmann) eine Trial-Firma, die sich über viele Jahre (seit Beginn) weiterentwickelt hat, zu dem ist sie in der Lage Team-Fahrer konstant zu halten! (was sonst, finde ich, keine Firma von sich behaupten kann!)

Monty steht "still"... (Kenny B. geht auch)
Atomz, pleite...
Adamant, Viz und co. tauchen (wenn überhaupt) unter neuem Namen wieder auf...


----------



## Shoko (10. Juli 2011)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> was man bei der ganzen Sache (speziell Koxx) nicht vergessen darf.
> Koxx bezeichnet ihre Rahmen/Fahrräder selbst als Wettkampf-Geräte für fortgeschrittene Fahrer.
> manche Leute sollten sich einfach im klaren sein, dass es evtl. einfach die falsche Firma für ihre Ansprüche ist. (Fahrstil, Fahrniveau etc.)
> (auch Koxx wird nicht in der Lage sein, einen 1400g Rahmen hart wie Diamant zu machen)
> ...



Was les ich denn da? Hab mich grad für so n Teil interessiert


----------



## MSC-Trialer (10. Juli 2011)

Hier ist es wie mit dem derzeitigen Benzinpreis. Man kann das Zeug so teuer wie möglich machen und die Leute kaufen es trotzdem 

Bloß mal ein paar konstruktive Ausfälle von Koxx:

1. Zu lange Pedalkäfige an den Tryallkäfigen die sich nicht drehen lassen,
weil die dazu kompatible Tryallkurbel im weg ist.

2. Die neuen Tryallpedalen mit den neuen härteren Käfigen, die immer wieder locker werden, weil die Absätze an den Achsen zu lang sind und das Lager nicht richtig angedrückt werden kann.

3. Tryallinnenlager die eine Lebenszeit von 2 Monten haben. 

Sowas darf einfach nicht passieren und macht die Firma einfach nur lächerlich. Es gibt sicherlich auch gute Produkte von Koxx aber wie schon gesagt wurde. Der Preis macht hier die Musik  Und für den Preis erwarte ich einfach einwandfreie Ware, wo keine Nach- bzw. Anpassungsarbeiten notwendig sind.


----------



## NOS-Trial (10. Juli 2011)

wo wir schon dabei sind...^^
einige der neuen TryAll 19" Mäntel (weiße Schrift), sind minimal zu groß im Durchmesser, für die TryAll Felge!!, und springen mit der Zeit selber von der Felge runter


----------



## jan_hl (10. Juli 2011)

Shoko schrieb:


> Was les ich denn da? Hab mich grad für so n Teil interessiert



http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/topic/164812-christian-gugliotta-leaving-atomz/


----------



## MisterLimelight (11. Juli 2011)

> Einer wog bei mir 950g


der eines freundes knapp über 800 womit der angegebene (Mittel)wert wieder stimmt 



> zu dem ist sie in der Lage Team-Fahrer konstant zu halten! (was sonst, finde ich, keine Firma von sich behaupten kann!)


öhm...und? Was hab ich als minder begabter/ehrgeiziger davon? Die Teamfahrer kosten Geld was ich dann mit dem Kauf eines Koxx-Produkts bezahle. Will ich das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (11. Juli 2011)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> der eines freundes knapp über 800 womit der angegebene (Mittel)wert wieder stimmt
> 
> 
> öhm...und? Was hab ich als minder begabter/ehrgeiziger davon? Die Teamfahrer kosten Geld was ich dann mit dem Kauf eines Koxx-Produkts bezahle. Will ich das?



da hast recht


----------



## echo trailer (11. Juli 2011)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Tryallinnenlager die eine Lebenszeit von 2 Monten haben.



du meinst doch die Tretlager oder?

das hält bei mir ehrlich gesagt schon 2 jahre. 20"     musste bisher nur mal ein lager wechseln, weil das total fertig war. ist doch aber okay finde ich


----------



## echo trailer (11. Juli 2011)

um die Stimmung mal wieder etwas zu erheitern:

sowas in der Richtung sollte bei mir demnächst hoffentlich ankommen.  Triton Titan Rahmen







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## suchtmatte91 (11. Juli 2011)

sauber lars


----------



## MSC-Trialer (11. Juli 2011)

echo trailer schrieb:


> du meinst doch die Tretlager oder?
> 
> das hält bei mir ehrlich gesagt schon 2 jahre. 20"     musste bisher nur mal ein lager wechseln, weil das total fertig war. ist doch aber okay finde ich



Ja die mein ich. Sorry aber dann bist du wohl die große Ausnahme. Hab bisher nur gegenteilige Erfahrungen machen können. Und hauptsächlich gehn dort ja auch nur die Lager kaputt aber das in einem Zeitraum der für mich nicht vertretbar ist.


----------



## ecols (11. Juli 2011)

Cool! Bleibt er "natur"?


----------



## echo trailer (11. Juli 2011)

ne, meiner wird dann noch sandgestrahlt sein und außerdem noch die eine oder andere verstärkung haben 

man wird zeit, dass die gurke kommt


----------



## Sherco (11. Juli 2011)

Bis auf Freiläufe,Gabeln und Rahmen hatte ich bisher mit Tryall Parts auch keine Probleme.Tretlager hielt bei mir ebenfalls eine Ewigkeit.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (11. Juli 2011)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Ja die mein ich. Sorry aber dann bist du wohl die große Ausnahme. Hab bisher nur gegenteilige Erfahrungen machen können. Und hauptsächlich gehn dort ja auch nur die Lager kaputt aber das in einem Zeitraum der für mich nicht vertretbar ist.



Bei mir ebenfalls nach nichtmal 2 monaten durchgebrochen, und zwar das komplette Innenlager..... Einfach nur der größte schrott


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (11. Juli 2011)

hach velpke auf deinen kommi hab ich ja ersehnt gewartet xDDDDDD.
bei dir geht sowieso alles kaputt irgendwie ^^


----------



## Eisbein (12. Juli 2011)

echo trailer schrieb:


> du meinst doch die Tretlager oder?
> 
> das hält bei mir ehrlich gesagt schon 2 jahre. 20"     musste bisher nur mal ein lager wechseln, weil das total fertig war. ist doch aber okay finde ich



lagerwechseln zählt bei mir als defekt! 

vll. ist es auch die absulute selbstbau und bastelmentalität die man als trialer hat, die dafür sorgt das einem ein defekt jetzt nicht so übel vorkommt.
Weil man das ja mal eben wechseln kann.

Andere leute schicken ihr komplettes Rad zurück zum hersteller weil 'die bremse nicht bremst' oder so banalitäten.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (12. Juli 2011)

duro e schrieb:


> hach velpke auf deinen kommi hab ich ja ersehnt gewartet xDDDDDD.
> bei dir geht sowieso alles kaputt irgendwie ^^



Liegt wohl daran das ich, wenn es mir möglich ist, viel und intensiv fahre.

Du solltest dich auch mehr mit fahren beschäftigen^^


----------



## TRAILER (12. Juli 2011)

ist doch ganz einfach die neue dicke achse benötigt zu viel platz also passen da nur kleine kugellager rein.
da muss einfach ein dickeres gehäuse rein.
bei 4 kant war das lager ja noch kein problem nur ist immer die achse gebrochen.
wäre sicher kluger das so wie im bmx bereich zu machen.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (13. Juli 2011)

Marko schrieb:


> Oder die Lagerabstände von gehäuse und achse sind unterschiedlich.



Tatsächlich musste ich diese Entdeckung auch bei dem teuren VIZ-Titaninnenlager machen. 
Vermutlich wird meine nun nachträgliche Korrektur am Gehäuse mit der Feile, auch nicht gerade die Langzeithaltbarkeit erhöhen, aber wenigstens hat die Achse nun kein horizontales Spiel mehr.


----------



## jan_hl (13. Juli 2011)

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=43260

"Which pads are better, LGM (green) or Belaey (blue)?"

Combine the lock of the LGM and the modulation of the Belaey, add some glue and the result - new TNN Be-Green pad... interesting.
I saw these prototypes at TNN late last year and they looked promising, now in production!

They should be available from your local dealer shortly. More info here: http://tnnengineering.com/15701.html
I have a set on the way and will put them through a good test, I reckon!

**The Be-Greens are a limited run of 150 Magura and 30 Vee pads only!!**


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRAILER (13. Juli 2011)

jan_hl schrieb:


> http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=43260
> 
> "Which pads are better, LGM (green) or Belaey (blue)?"
> 
> ...



was ist wenn du auf die eine seite nen weichen tust und auf die andere seite einen harten? so könnte man evtl den schwachen kolben hinten besseren druckpunkt geben.


----------



## erwinosius (14. Juli 2011)

Entweder wirds saugut oder der totale Flop. Ich bin gespannt.....


----------



## jan_hl (14. Juli 2011)

Man koennte das ja auch erweitern: Links TNN LGM + TNN Belay und rechts dann Heatsink + Coust. Oder alle vier auf beide Seiten.


----------



## echo trialer (14. Juli 2011)

jan_hl schrieb:


> Man koennte das ja auch erweitern: Links TNN LGM + TNN Belay und rechts dann Heatsink + Coust. Oder alle vier auf beide Seiten.



und noch ein bischen magure standart beläge


----------



## TRAILER (14. Juli 2011)

echo trialer schrieb:


> und noch ein bischen magure standart beläge



oder einfach ein stück gelexte felge als bremsbacke.


----------



## suchtmatte91 (14. Juli 2011)

TRAILER schrieb:


> oder einfach ein stück gelexte felge als bremsbacke.


und wenn wir hier schon beim tot-lachen sind...hab ich auch noch einen.
um das maximum an bremsleistung zu bekommen bau ich mir noch zusätzlich ne stempelbremse dran...um ganz sicher zu gehen.


----------



## TRAILER (14. Juli 2011)

suchtmatte91 schrieb:


> und wenn wir hier schon beim tot-lachen sind...hab ich auch noch einen.
> um das maximum an bremsleistung zu bekommen bau ich mir noch zusätzlich ne stempelbremse dran...um ganz sicher zu gehen.



richtig die könnte ja noch zusätzlich auf deinen bremsfinger drücken falls keine kraft mehr da ist.


----------



## suchtmatte91 (15. Juli 2011)

TRAILER schrieb:


> richtig die könnte ja noch zusätzlich auf deinen bremsfinger drücken falls keine kraft mehr da ist.


----------



## duro e (15. Juli 2011)

ich bevorzuge ja beim coust z.b die methode,, stock in die speichen " xDDDDD


----------



## jan_hl (18. Juli 2011)

20er Rockman Prototyp mit +105 mm Tretlager:

http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/topic/166823-rockman-mod-with-105-bb-rise/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (18. Juli 2011)

Vllt sollte man mal langsam über einen Flip-Flop Rahmen nachdenken. Dann kann man ihn einfach umdrehen und hat nochmehr Freiheit unterm Tretlager. Muss man nur aufpassen, dass man nicht irgendwann höher als der Lenker steht.

Die 105mm sehen jedenfalls echt brutal aus!


----------



## Sherco (19. Juli 2011)

findest du? ich find das geht grade einfacher,da du viel leichter mit dem Oberkörper über den lenker kommst.


----------



## Shoko (20. Juli 2011)

Da hab ich was gefunden:

http://www.biketrial-germany.de/bg/pages/shop-news.php


----------



## kamo-i (21. Juli 2011)

Find, das kann ne Alternative zu den Wellgo MG-1 sein:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...on-Pedal-mit-Industrielagern-2011::27281.html


----------



## florianwagner (21. Juli 2011)

scheint auf den ersten blick gar nicht so schlecht zu sein, gewicht und preis überzeugen jedenfalls.


----------



## cmd (21. Juli 2011)

und grundsätzlich spricht ja auch nix gegen nylon oder?


----------



## Mr. Terror (21. Juli 2011)

Hier gibt's die Pedale Versandkostenfrei und noch ein bischen billiger http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=60114. Aber die Bewertungen auf der Seite zu dem Pedal sind nicht gerade so gut. Es scheint so, als wenn man auf jeden Fall längere Pins montieren müsste.

Grüße
Sascha


----------



## siede. (22. Juli 2011)

Ich hab nur gute Erfahrungen mit CRC... zwei mal bestellt, Problemlos abgelaufen.


----------



## florianwagner (23. Juli 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/26797551"]CSCbike rim brake on Vimeo[/ame]

hab ich gerade auf vimeo gefunden, die idee des drehbaren kolbens und der integrierten klemmung finde ich sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suchtmatte91 (23. Juli 2011)

hab ich mir heute auch angeschaut.
die idee is ja geil, aber 
1. wie soll der kolben fixiert werden?
2. glaube nicht, dass die klemmung das hält, immerhin drücken da mal locker 8 bar drauf. wird bestimmt schnell reißen.
trotzdem cool vom ingineur....sich gedanken über neues zu machen.
bin ja gespannt.


----------



## duro e (24. Juli 2011)

idee ist echt gut! , klar das fixieren des kolbens würd mich intressieren und halt wie gesagt die klemmung , wenn man das teil mit ein paar abänderungen aus vernünftigen material aus einem stück fräst sollte es da eigentlich keine probleme geben denke ich . 
den kolben könnte man eventuell mit 2 madenschrauben sichern , wobei ich nicht weiss welche kraft die schrauben aufbauen um das verdrehen des kolbens zu verhindern.
spontan würd ich die oberfläche des drehbaren teils mit einer verzahnung versehen , wo dann praktisch eine schraube oder 2 greifen können um den kolben gegen verdrehen zu sichern , das wäre denke ich praktikabel .


----------



## ingoingo (24. Juli 2011)

duro e schrieb:


> idee ist echt gut! , klar das fixieren des kolbens würd mich intressieren und halt wie gesagt die klemmung , wenn man das teil mit ein paar abänderungen aus vernünftigen material aus einem stück fräst sollte es da eigentlich keine probleme geben denke ich .
> den kolben könnte man eventuell mit 2 madenschrauben sichern , wobei ich nicht weiss welche kraft die schrauben aufbauen um das verdrehen des kolbens zu verhindern.
> spontan würd ich die oberfläche des drehbaren teils mit einer verzahnung versehen , wo dann praktisch eine schraube oder 2 greifen können um den kolben gegen verdrehen zu sichern , das wäre denke ich praktikabel .



Der Kolben kann sich drehen bis er Lustig wird. Macht überhaupt nichts. Was wichtig ist ist die Belagsführung die in dem Video drehbar gelagert ist. Dort Treten jedoch keine hohen Kräfte in drehrichtung auf. Sie könnte man also leicht arretieren.


----------



## ecols (24. Juli 2011)

Wo ist denn der Vorteil?


----------



## duro e (24. Juli 2011)

ja ich meine ja die belagaufnahme ,  wenn es so hören willst! ^^


----------



## TRAILER (24. Juli 2011)

ist zwar sommer aber der nächste winter kommt bestimmt.
http://dutchbikeco.com/_blog/Dutch_Bike_Co_Weblog/post/Seattle_Snowpocalypse/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRAILER (24. Juli 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2z9-NFxALXI"]âªNuVinci Funktionsweise Deutschâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]
zwar kein trial aber schon krasse erfindung.


----------



## hst_trialer (25. Juli 2011)

Das Nuvinci ist zimelich genial. Ein Gewicht für den Fahrradsektor wäre interessant.

Zur HS Nehmerbefestigung:
Die Idee ist wirklich nicht ganz verkehrt. Bleibt nur ein Freiheitsgrad der scheinbar nicht abgedeckt ist: Der Abstand zur Felge! Ansonsten bekommt die Belagsführung wirklich nicht viel Kraft in Verdrehrichtung zu sehen, aber die abstützenden Kanten sind wichtig! Dort fließt (fast) die gesamte Bremsenergie rein, weshalb die Führung nicht vom Nehmer rutschen darf. Und als kleine Info am Rande: In der HS kommen gut und gerne mal 40bar bei normaler Betätigung vor. Da wir lange Hebel fahren und ordentlich Kraft im Finger haben kann das auch deutlich mehr werden!


----------



## TRAILER (25. Juli 2011)

die wiegt so 2,4 kg.
meine alfine 8 gang hat 1,5kg. 
SPEEDHUB 500/14  1,5kg


----------



## erwinosius (26. Juli 2011)

Ziemlich cool dieses NuVinci Prinzip. Ist nur die Frage ob man stufenlose Verstellung braucht. Ich kann mich bei meinen 10 Gängen schon immer nicht entscheiden *g*


----------



## jan_hl (1. August 2011)

Dort bastelt sich jemand einen eigenen rahmen aus Carbonrohren:

http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/topic/166964-jaf-jarbon-mk2/


----------



## florianwagner (1. August 2011)

jan_hl schrieb:


> Dort bastelt sich jemand einen eigenen rahmen aus Carbonrohren:
> 
> http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/topic/166964-jaf-jarbon-mk2/



laaangweilig...


----------



## hst_trialer (17. August 2011)

Kennt jemand von euch Magellan?

http://cgi.ebay.de/MAGELLAN-TRIAL-R...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2a13038dab

Sieht für den Einsteiger recht verwertbar aus, auch wenn eine IDM (4-Punkt-Aufnahme) schöner wäre.


----------



## duro e (17. August 2011)

in ungarn und der ecke fahren glaub ich doch viele diese magellan rahmen.
hab schon viele videos gesehen wo magellan gefahren wird , scheinen wohl was zu taugen.


----------



## jan_hl (24. August 2011)

Brompton stellt neben klappraedern jetzt auch trial raeder her:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLiz0JVbpKY&feature=player_embedded"]Brompton trials bike      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## suchtmatte91 (24. August 2011)

wie geil ist das denn bitte???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialbock (26. August 2011)

#
*6,795 kg*

http://monty.es/NoticiasM5E.html


----------



## dane08 (26. August 2011)

sieht ja gar nicht schlecht aus!
aber preis und Haltbarkeit würden mich interessieren...


----------



## MisterLimelight (26. August 2011)

sieht aus wie das ozonys von heute mit TMS - Aufkleber. Aber innovativ ist´s ja ...


----------



## florianwagner (26. August 2011)

yeah, next level shit!!!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmdf8-TsMLU"]Showbiz & A.G.- Next Level (Nyte Time Mix)      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## TRAILER (26. August 2011)

fehlt nur noch der motor.
aber sieht sehr schick aus wie so eine art raumzeit gleit schlitten.


----------



## AcaPulco (27. August 2011)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> sieht aus wie das ozonys von heute mit TMS - Aufkleber. Aber innovativ ist´s ja ...



Ich geh mal eher davon aus dass das M5 heißt =)
Ich finds grottenhässlich, aber das is meine Meinung. Innovativ bestimmt, wird man sehen wies hält!


----------



## echo trailer (27. August 2011)

sieht ja ganz schön abgespaced aus 

hoffentlich schleift die kette nicht das carbon ab, wenn se schleift


----------



## MisterLimelight (27. August 2011)

mich würde noch tatsächliches Gewicht und tatsächliches Erscheinungsdatum interessieren ...


----------



## stonebreaker (27. August 2011)

Mich würde interessieren ob sich das jemand ohne sponsering leisten kann. Siehe Koxx carbongabel für 300 nochwas Euro. Außer mán hat grade im Lotto gewonnen. und wer gewinnt jedes Jahr im Lotto?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## regenmagichnich (27. August 2011)

jan_hl schrieb:


> Brompton stellt neben klappraedern jetzt auch trial raeder her:
> 
> Brompton trials bike      - YouTube




Nun schenkt dem armen Fahrradlein doch mal ein wenig Mitleid, bitte!


----------



## ecols (31. August 2011)

Hope bringt ne neue Mono Trial.

Ist im wesentlichen der Race Hebel mit dem Trial Nehmerkolben, in schwarz. Bilder lad ich später hoch. Dachte jetzt wären die eh schon online, hab deshalb nur ein paar Handy Schnappschüsse gemacht.


----------



## derfuss (2. September 2011)

Hier gibt's noch ein paar Bilder zum "M5": 

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Monty-M5-Carbon-Trials-Bike-Eurobike-2011.html


Beste Grüße!
Thomas


----------



## echo trialer (2. September 2011)

Die Kurbeln sind ein Witz oder ?!


----------



## derfuss (2. September 2011)

Und noch ein paar...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tfj77/6105590768/in/set-72157627574912706/

Beste Grüße!


----------



## regenmagichnich (2. September 2011)

Das Ding ist soo geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (5. September 2011)

325g mit normaler achse 275g mit titanachse
dazu viele schöne farben!

klick mich!


----------



## duro e (5. September 2011)

superleicht , für meinen geschmack aber auch super hässlich ^^.


----------



## echo trailer (6. September 2011)

ich glaub um deinen geschmack geht es in diesem forum grundsätzlich nicht


----------



## Sherco (6. September 2011)

Ich pflichte dem aber bei,dass erste was mir in den Sinn kam,war das Wort "Brotkasten",fragt mich nicht warum.


----------



## Eisbein (8. September 2011)

demnächst werden hier warscheinlich noch die Welgo MG1 als 'designtechnisch hervorragend' angepriesen


----------



## Deleted 168372 (8. September 2011)

http://www.tribalzine.com/?Flashback-Le-Koxx-Kompozit

Wie ich aus dem text entnehme gabs von koxx auch schonmal so´n Carbon-Bike?!


----------



## kamo-i (9. September 2011)

KEIN PLAN ob die was taugen! Aber grad drüber gestolpert...

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/foss-presta-explosion-proof-inner-tube-for-bicycle-26x1-95-2-25-69275


----------



## Deleted 168372 (13. September 2011)

Dani Comas fährt mit dem Carbon Rad rum...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLPBj503InU&feature=player_embedded"]BikeTrial con Dani Comas en el Centro Comercial El Tormes      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MisterLimelight (22. September 2011)

http://www.al4bikes.com/b2c/index.php?page=pp_producto.php&md=0&ref=00565.9001202
die schlichtere variante gibtÂ´s fÃ¼r 50â¬ und wiegt 50gramm mehr


----------



## jan_hl (23. September 2011)

Guenstige 26er von Inspired:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan_hl (23. September 2011)

Und fuer die Gewichtsfetischisten:


----------



## Eisbein (23. September 2011)

das inspired steht in innsbruck im laden fÃ¼r 1400â¬
was solls online kosten?


----------



## jan_hl (23. September 2011)

Bei Tarty 1100 Euro. und ich denke beim Jan wird es das gleiche kosten, da das 26er Element das gleiche kosten soll wie das 24er Element.


----------



## jan_hl (27. September 2011)

Ein Bild vom Inspired Skye:






Und in sehr gross:
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/7081092/?s6

Wenn ich nicht von einem Bandscheibenvorfall geplagt waere und ein bisschen mehr Geld auf dem Konto haette, dann ware das mein neues Rad


----------



## kamo-i (27. September 2011)

GEIL! ...nur das erste was mir dazu einfällt ist: Alles aus Alu GRÜN LOXN!


----------



## jan_hl (27. September 2011)

Mir gefaellt das ohne das gruen deutlich besser


----------



## Sherco (27. September 2011)

Marcel scheint ja auch einen grün-fetisch zu haben.
Mach da bloß nix grün, gefällt so wie es ist .


----------



## kamo-i (28. September 2011)

Das mit dem Fetisch muss ich bedingungslos zugeben. ^^ 

Aber die Mac-Version mit den Hope-Team teilen ist schon fett. Dieser Orange-Grün Kontrast ist schon fett. 

Dann halt nicht grün, aber iein Kontrast muss da noch ran! 

Und... Klar, würd den Hobel auch so nehmen! ^^


----------



## jan_hl (19. Oktober 2011)

Das Skye ist erhältlich. 2600 Euro für das Komplettrad:






http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/24_inch_trials_bikes/inspired_skye/c50p11667.html

Und als Framekit mit Naben, Gabel und Steuerlager für 1500 Euro:






http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/24_inch_frames/inspired_skye_frame_kit/c70p11666.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (19. Oktober 2011)

Schick definitiv und tolle Ausstattung


----------



## jan_hl (19. Oktober 2011)

Mich stört nur der Vorbau, da hätte Hope ruhig einen Vorbau mit 35° fräsen können. Dieser Spacerturm sieht einfach nur kacke aus.


----------



## TRAILER (19. Oktober 2011)

warum hat das teil nen spanner? 
sonst finde ich das rad vom danny ja ganz toll.
super


----------



## Sherco (20. Oktober 2011)

Parts sind natürlich edel,aber für mich sind 12 Kilo  auch an einem Street-Trialer einfach zuviel.


----------



## Eisbein (20. Oktober 2011)

Sherco schrieb:


> Parts sind natürlich edel,aber für mich sind 12 Kilo  auch an einem Street-Trialer einfach zuviel.


holzfeller weg (sind eh hässlich) felgen tauschen, ebenfalls unschön
und schon ist der haufen leichter.

Aber was ist hier nur los. 12kg ist nun nicht wirklich schwer.


btw. die ausfallenden sehen intressant aus!


----------



## TRAILER (20. Oktober 2011)

ist das hinten steckachse?
kenne das nur von vorne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan_hl (20. Oktober 2011)

Ja, das hat vorne und hinten spezielle Steck/Schraubachsen. Deswegen wird das Rahmenkit auch ausschliesslich nur mit Naben, weil da keine anderen ranpassen.


----------



## soma (20. Oktober 2011)

Trotzdem sind 1500,- Euro für das Rahmenkit ziemlich viel Geld... so ca. 500,- Euro zu viel...


----------



## erwinosius (20. Oktober 2011)

apropos....warum verbreiten sich im Trial eigentlich keine Steckachsen? Im Mtb Bereich ist das ja langsam eher schon Standart.
Oder sind die Steckachsen viel schwerer als die tollen Schnellpsanner?


----------



## Eisbein (20. Oktober 2011)

erwinosius schrieb:


> apropos....warum verbreiten sich im Trial eigentlich keine Steckachsen? Im Mtb Bereich ist das ja langsam eher schon Standart.
> Oder sind die Steckachsen viel schwerer als die tollen Schnellpsanner?



weil trial i.wie hinterher hinkt?! vll. sinds aber auch patentrechte die das ganze ausbremsen...

Atomz hat doch schon länger steckachsen.


----------



## Heizerer2000 (1. November 2011)

Neuer Hoffmann-Rahmen,

mal nicht lackiert,pulverbeschichtet oder eloxiert,sondern im Gleitschleifverfahren poliert









Gruss Peter


----------



## ingoingo (1. November 2011)

Heizerer2000 schrieb:


> Neuer Hoffmann-Rahmen,
> 
> mal nicht lackiert,pulverbeschichtet oder eloxiert,sondern im Gleitschleifverfahren poliert
> 
> ...




Jetzt schnell eloxieren  

das wär schön


----------



## Heizerer2000 (1. November 2011)

eloxieren usw.wollten wir ja nicht,uns gefällt das so,das hochglanzpolieren ist ja auch ne ganz schöne Arbeit,und so glänzend finde ich es auch sehr schön


----------



## kamo-i (1. November 2011)

wat nen schönes ding!


----------



## 525Rainer (1. November 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


> weil trial i.wie hinterher hinkt?! vll. sinds aber auch patentrechte die das ganze ausbremsen...
> 
> Atomz hat doch schon länger steckachsen.



x12 kostet 1 euro patentrechte pro rahmen. absichtlich billig angesetzt damit er sich verbreitet und als standard etabliert. würde eine trialfirma das umsetzen (was wegen dem schaltauge auch supergeil wäre) wäre das geschrei wieder gross weil es die billigtrialnaben nicht in 142mm einbaubreite gibt.


----------



## ecols (2. November 2011)

Heizerer: pr0n!

Das Eloxieren verändert ja die Oberflächenstruktur nicht. Die Kings sind ja auch poliert und dann Eloxiert. Das Eloxal würde aber die Oberfläche schon widerstandsfähiger machen. Und in BUNT wär das sicher schon auch hübsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingoingo (2. November 2011)

ecols schrieb:


> Heizerer: pr0n!
> 
> Das Eloxieren verändert ja die Oberflächenstruktur nicht. Die Kings sind ja auch poliert und dann Eloxiert. Das Eloxal würde aber die Oberfläche schon widerstandsfähiger machen. Und in BUNT wär das sicher schon auch hübsch



That's what i'm talking about


----------



## Heizerer2000 (2. November 2011)

na dann vielleicht bei den nächsten Rahmen mal versuchen,bis dann wird unser Oberflächenveredler auch diese Grössen eloxieren können.

Gruss Peter


----------



## Moppel_kopp (2. November 2011)

BB +105mm ! klick mich

leck mich amoka ^^


----------



## Sherco (2. November 2011)

bei dem Gewicht kann die kiste einfach nicht halten,soviel ist klar


----------



## echo trialer (2. November 2011)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:


> BB +105mm ! klick mich
> 
> leck mich amoka ^^



bald gibt es nur noch ein rohr unten , dass unterrohr und kettenstrebe bildet mit einem loch für das tretlager


----------



## ingoingo (2. November 2011)

Heizerer2000 schrieb:


> na dann vielleicht bei den nächsten Rahmen mal versuchen,bis dann wird unser Oberflächenveredler auch diese Grössen eloxieren können.
> 
> Gruss Peter




Wie lange war der Rahmen im Gleitschleifbecken ? Und welches Schleifgut ? 
Hope benutzt Walnussschalen.


----------



## Heizerer2000 (2. November 2011)

ingoingo schrieb:


> Wie lange war der Rahmen im Gleitschleifbecken ? Und welches Schleifgut ?
> Hope benutzt Walnussschalen.



ca.8Stunden war er in den Bottichen,das Mittel sind Keramikkügelchen


----------



## Marko (8. November 2011)

Heizerer2000 schrieb:


> eloxieren usw.wollten wir ja nicht,uns gefällt das so,das hochglanzpolieren ist ja auch ne ganz schöne Arbeit,und so glänzend finde ich es auch sehr schön



Könnte in der sonne auch störend blenden, wenns richtig drauf an kommt.


----------



## tobsen (16. November 2011)

gibt's sonst noch irgendwo den neuen try all Alu Lenker ?
al4bikes.com will 25 Euro versandkosten.

http://www.al4bikes.com/b2c/index.php?page=pp_producto.php&md=0&ref=manillarbeni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heizerer2000 (16. November 2011)

tobsen schrieb:


> gibt's sonst noch irgendwo den neuen try all Alu Lenker ?
> al4bikes.com will 25 Euro versandkosten.
> 
> http://www.al4bikes.com/b2c/index.php?page=pp_producto.php&md=0&ref=manillarbeni



an dein Rad gehört ein Carbon-Lenker


----------



## tobsen (16. November 2011)

Heizerer2000 schrieb:


> an dein Rad gehört ein Carbon-Lenker



hehe, ich trau dem china-carbon nicht so recht. 
möchte auch nicht jedesmal Lenker tauschen, wenn das radl mal umkippt.

hm, hast du noch einen übrig?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (16. November 2011)

tobsen schrieb:


> hehe, ich trau dem china-carbon nicht so recht.
> möchte auch nicht jedesmal Lenker tauschen, wenn das radl mal umkippt.
> 
> hm, hast du noch einen übrig?



Hab mich auch nicht getraut. Kann dir aber den Syntace Vector Carbon empfehlen. 10 Jahre Garantie. Hab ihn derzeit am 20" im Einsatz und hat auch schon Schrammen. 
Ab nächste Woche kann ich dann mal vergleichen zum Mist Carbon Lenker ziehen.


----------



## Heizerer2000 (16. November 2011)

tobsen schrieb:


> hehe, ich trau dem china-carbon nicht so recht.
> möchte auch nicht jedesmal Lenker tauschen, wenn das radl mal umkippt.
> 
> hm, hast du noch einen übrig?



fahren die Dinger jetzt schon 3 Jahren und da sit noch keiner gebrochen,und die Jungs fahren wirklich viel.
Hab nur 1 Gebrauchten übrig zur Reserve praktisch.
Gruss Peter

Haben die TryAll-Lenker


----------



## MisterLimelight (16. November 2011)

da´s hier gerade um carbonlenker geht: Mein Mist-Lenker hielt was der Name versprach und hatte zwei 1cm-lange Risse nach 17 Monaten.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (16. November 2011)

12 Monate ist mein Limit für einen Carbon Lenker im Trial.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ph1L (17. November 2011)

CFK scheint im Vergleich zu Aluminiumlegierungen eine deutlich bessere Dauerfestigkeit aufzuweisen:

http://www.smolik-velotech.de/bilder/carbonrahmen/index.htm
(letzter Abschnitt)

Den Lenker nach 12 Monaten ohne tiefergehende Strukturschäden zu entsorgen scheint also nicht notwendig zu sein.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (17. November 2011)

Gut, was definiert aber ,,Leichte Kratzer an der Sichtlage ? 
Der Satz gibt mir auch zudenken: ,,Durch hohe Extrembelastungen (Sturz oder Unfall) *kann es lokal zum Ablösungen einzelner Carbonlagen von einander *kommen  so genannte Delaminierungen."
So ein paar kleine Drops aus 2 Metern und mehr, das zieht -denke ich- gut am Lenker. Immerhin, reden wir hier nicht von einem gefedertem Rad (wie im DH oder CC Bereich). 
Auf Vorzeichen möchte ich mich nicht verlassen, wenn es sich durch knacken bemerkbar macht. Wer im Carbon-Sektor kauft, sollte nicht am falschen Ende sparen.


----------



## Eisbein (17. November 2011)

so eine federung/dämpfung nimmt einfach die kraftspitzen. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass genau das den unterschied macht!

Noch dazu zieht und drückt man ziemlich kräftig am lenker beim trial. Das ist beim normalen mtb fahren, warscheinlich auch beim DH fahren nicht so extrem!


----------



## Sherco (1. Dezember 2011)

Abel nächste saison für Monty auf dem neuen M5
http://www.monty.com.es/NoticiasAbelfichajeE.html


----------



## Heizerer2000 (1. Dezember 2011)

Haben einen Versuch gestartet und eine Felge in einem aufwendigen Verfahren mit Sintermetall beschichten lassen,um uns das Flexen zu ersparen und die Flanken zu härten.
Wir werden die Felge jetzt extrem testen und dann wird es je nach Nachfrage eine grössere Bestellung geben.
Anbei ein paar Fotos









Gruss Peter


----------



## kamo-i (1. Dezember 2011)

Respekt für den Ansatz. Na dann bin ich mal auf echt-Erfahrungen gespannt!


----------



## Heizerer2000 (1. Dezember 2011)

Ja Berichte wirds geben,zur Info schonmal das Mterial ist so hart man kann keine Kratzer sei es mit einer Flex usw.reinbringen,die Flanken sind brutal hart.
Wir werden das jetzt einige Zeit testen denn das Verfahren ist nicht billig.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (2. Dezember 2011)

Super Peter, bin schon gespannt!


----------



## MisterLimelight (2. Dezember 2011)

"Extrem testen" find ich gut. Wieviel gramm schwerer ist die Felge denn geworden?


----------



## erwinosius (4. Dezember 2011)

bin gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echo trialer (7. Dezember 2011)

http://www.igus.de/wpck/default.aspx?Pagename=bicycle&WT.mc_id=FABAD17&C=DE&L=de

weiß nicht ob ihr es schon kennt. ich frag mich ob dies auch im trialbereich zum einsatz kommt ... (kenny,dany,benito,abel)


----------



## erwinosius (8. Dezember 2011)

die werden soweit ich weiß schon in den Spank Spikes Pedalen verbaut
aja hier: Sealed Outboard IGUS Bushing


----------



## echo trailer (11. Dezember 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/33475409"]http://vimeo.com/33475409[/ame]


----------



## hst_trialer (11. Dezember 2011)

Na super... minimaler rückzug der beläge im trialsport ist natürlich genau das was jeder braucht. Die paar felgen die wirklich gut zentriert laufen sind nach ein paar fahrten auch nicht mehr gerade. Was also soll uns diese erfindung bringen?

Die einstellung des belags ist aber ne fine sache. Bin gespannt ob die dirkete 4-punkt-anbindung hält.


----------



## duro e (11. Dezember 2011)

also ich hatte eig nie probleme mit schlecht zentrierten felgen , hab nie wirklich n schlag gehabt. aber klar , durch die windung des rades kann dann auch ein nerviges schleifen ab und an entstehen .
find die bremse eigentlich gut gemacht  ,aber wird sich bestimmt zeigen was die taugt.


----------



## ingoingo (11. Dezember 2011)

Was ich wirklich mag ist diese Befestigung. Verringert auch die Hebellänge des ganzen aufbaus.


----------



## Insomnia- (15. Dezember 2011)

ich habs mal aus Facebook geklaut...
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3IgJO_9XUY&feature=player_embedded"]Hope Mono Trial With Carbon Rotor      - YouTube[/nomedia]
Carbonscheibe als Bremsscheibe?
Was ist davon zu halten?
IST überhaupt etwas davon zu halten?
MFG
ELias


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (15. Dezember 2011)

Es gab schonmal ein paar Firmen die sowas und auch ähnliches hatten. 
Das Problem lag soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann, an den Belägen und der eigentlichen Delaminierung unter Hitze. 
Ich glaube nicht das es funktioniert. 
Die Firma Carbon-Ti stellt Carbon/Titan Hybrid Scheiben her, für ~300 pro Disc. 

Man man, ich hab das Produkt im Kopf, finde keinen Namen dazu. Die haben die Scheiben stundenlang speziell gebacken damit sie nicht delaminieren. Muss ich mal googlen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. Dezember 2011)

Der Adam von Tartybikes hat wohl mal Vollkarbonscheiben getestet und war wohl von der Leistung zufrieden, war aber irre laut.
Hat er aber auch nicht lange am Rad gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (18. Dezember 2011)

Bei den neuen Rahmen bin ich auf die Echo Trettlager angewiesen,oder?


----------



## ingoingo (18. Dezember 2011)

Was heißt angewiesen, ich denke die kommen schon mit Tretlager


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (18. Dezember 2011)

Sehen aber verbesserungswürdig aus. Das nackte Gewicht von Rahmen ist schon sehr leicht (1440 gr. ), nur das Lager scheint zuschwer.


----------



## coaster (18. Dezember 2011)

Die sind prima. Hatte ich auch.


----------



## coaster (18. Dezember 2011)

Das Lager ist leichter als das Herkömmliche. Und es gibt noch eine Titanausführung .


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (18. Dezember 2011)

Auszug aus meinem lieblingsshop:

Rahmen ECHO 26" 2011 Mark2 Ti
1689g (gewogen inkl. Tretlager, ohne Kurbelschrauben)
1441g (ohne Tretlager)

Macht 248 Gramm fürs Lager. Was soll die Ti Version wiegen?

Edit: Ok, gebe dir recht. 177 Gramm ist schon eine Ansage. 

Gibt es Erfahrungen zu Zollabwinklung aus der Schweiz ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (18. Dezember 2011)

Ich bestelle lieber in Frankreich oder in Polen. Bei meinem Echo aus der Schweiz waren es über 200 Euro Steuern und Gebühren. Polen ist genial, Günstig und schnell.


----------



## Mr. Terror (18. Dezember 2011)

Könntest vielleicht einen polnischen Online-Store empfehlen?

Grüße
Sascha


----------



## MisterLimelight (18. Dezember 2011)

Deutschland ist genialer, günstig und schneller.


----------



## coaster (18. Dezember 2011)

Da gibt es einen bei deren Startseite Währung und Sprache einstellbar ist, der Link ist hier im Forum. Super Shop, schneller Versand, keine Zollaktionen. Trialshop.Pl


----------



## MisterLimelight (27. Dezember 2011)

http://www.tribalzine.com/?Presenting-the-Monty-M5

soll im FrÃ¼hjahr 2012 (...) fÃ¼r < 3.600â¬ kommen.
es kursiert ein Bild im Netz eines M5-Rades ohne Pedalen mit 6,92kg.


----------



## Sherco (10. Januar 2012)

http://www.tribalzine.com/?Koxx-Abel-leaves-Hannes-arrives
Hannes nun Bei Koxx unter Vertrag.
In diesem Sinne eine erfolgreiche Saison 2012!


----------



## kamo-i (10. Januar 2012)

Sherco schrieb:


> http://www.tribalzine.com/?Koxx-Abel-leaves-Hannes-arrives
> Hannes nun Bei Koxx unter Vertrag.
> In diesem Sinne eine erfolgreiche Saison 2012!



Ach was! Und ja, das wünsche ich dem Hannes auch !!!


----------



## Eisbein (10. Januar 2012)

vll. kein syntace aber dem würde ich eher vertrauen als rockman & co 







http://www.wecycle.de/Teile/Saso-Mekkem-VHC32-MTB-Rise-Bar-Carbon-Lenker-schwarz-weiss.html

150g !!!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (10. Januar 2012)

Sollte ich mal bestellen. Aber sind wir mal ehrlich. 150 Gramm bei 750 mm ?!
Das für 100...

Edit: Mal eben bei einem Marken Hersteller geschaut. Da kostet mich mein Wunsch Lenker 309, Länge auf Wunsch bei einem Gewicht von 130 Gramm etwa.


----------



## Eisbein (10. Januar 2012)

gewicht wurde von forumsusern schon verifiziert! Kla frag ich mich auch ob das so hält. Man müsste mal in Erfahrung bringen welche freigabe der von herstellerseite hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (10. Januar 2012)

Mein Gesicht ist mir mehr wert als 99. 
Vertraue Lieber auf Firmen die wissen was sie bauen.


----------



## Eisbein (10. Januar 2012)

> * Seit über 20 Jahren stellt Mekkem Industrial Carbon Artikel  her, diese finden Sie nicht nur im Radsportbereich, sondern auch bei  vielen Sport-, Motorrad- und Autohestellern.*


und


> Der Hersteller Saso Mekkem verfügt über ein einzigartiges Wissen und  Technik zu Verarbeitung von Carbon. Bspw. können sie Carbon mit Carbon  oder auch Carbon mit Aluminium oder Stahl ohne Kleber zusammenfügen  (Matrix Technologie). Alle Saso Mekkem Produkte werden auch schon seit  Jahren bei führenden Herstellern verbaut, lediglich der Produktname ist  ein anderer.



lassen erstmal gutes verheisen, kann aber auch marketing geschafel sein!


----------



## Trialmaniax (10. Januar 2012)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Mein Gesicht ist mir mehr wert als 99.
> Vertraue Lieber auf Firmen die wissen was sie bauen.



Drum feilst Du aus nem Lebenswichtigen Bremshebel auch alles raus was geht


----------



## Insomnia- (10. Januar 2012)

@Bike_fuhrpark:
ICH!!! sag jetzt mal nichts zum fahrverhalten deines Carbonlenkers^^

Generell... Carbonlenker kommt mir nie und nimmer ans Rad.
Da fehlt einfach das Vertrauen meinerseits.





150 Gramm bei 750 mm .... und darann würdet ihr euch noch festhalten?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (11. Januar 2012)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> @Bike_fuhrpark:
> ICH!!! sag jetzt mal nichts zum fahrverhalten deines Carbonlenkers^^



Meiner fährt sich wunderbar, Syntace. Wiegst auch ein Drittel mehr als ich 



Insomnia- schrieb:


> 150 Gramm bei 750 mm .... und darann würdet ihr euch noch festhalten?



Ich nicht. Da geht sicherlich noch ein bisschen was am Gewicht. 
Bin noch in "Verhandlungen". News gibt es bei Zeiten aber !


----------



## florianwagner (11. Januar 2012)

fahr seit ca 2jahren den gleichen carbonlenker, megaschrammen drann aber er hält und hält und hält. und noch was, anders als carbon bricht alu auf einen schlag, beim carbon kündigt sich das ganze ne zeit lang an bis er dann komplett durch ist. also ich hab mehr vertrauen zu carbonlenkern als zu alulenkern.


----------



## ingoingo (12. Januar 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330653590403&clk_rvr_id=306315108169


----------



## duro e (12. Januar 2012)

hab ja den rockman carbon lenker , der ist auch direkt mal 3mal so steif wie der trialtech lenker , leichter auch und geo auch top . nur preis ist halt nicht niedrig  , aber da hab ich auch noch keinen gebrochenen gesehen , tryall und rockman lenker sollen doch sehr sehr haltbar sein.hab dem zeugs auch erst nicht getraut , aber nun trau ich dem auch mehr als alles anderem


----------



## ingoingo (5. März 2012)

http://www.trialmarkt.de/product_in....html/XTCsid/12h5idq409qfu74gd1fdle2bgb37hjj0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (10. März 2012)

Die sah auf der Eurobike aber komplett anders aus..


----------



## kamo-i (17. April 2012)

Die Ausfallenden vom Manus3 sind doch nen Witz, oder???


----------



## kamo-i (17. April 2012)

Echt(?) Is wohl iwie an mir vorbeigegangen... Nunja. Sieht auf jeden Fall sehr fragil aus. Vor allem noch wg. der zusätzlichen Scheibenbremsaufnahme.


----------



## hst_trialer (17. April 2012)

Wahrscheinlich bringt der Bremssattel noch etwas Steifigkeit dazu...


----------



## duro e (17. April 2012)

hab den aurem 4  ,  der hat die selben ausfallenden , war auch skeptisch ,aber selbst mit ner bb7 und adapter zeugs ist die karre sau steif , hab den rahmen nun nen jahr fast im einsatz und da ist nichts krum oder gerissen


----------



## Laddewip (28. April 2012)

Falls jemand das Video vom neuen Monty M5 kennt: Sind jemanden die Reifen aufgefallen? 
Scheinen ja irgendwie neue Monty Eagle Claw zu sein, die nicht auf den Promotion-Bildern zu sehen sind. Oder habe ich irgendwas verpasst? 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WupkNidQw78&list=FLMne-juimhX7c29fxc73oQQ&feature=mh_lolz"]Abel Mustieles - Monty M5 - Febrero 2012      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterLimelight (28. April 2012)

Tires: Monty Eagle Claw. New shape. Ultra light 

Es wird also neue Reifen geben. Gut möglich, dass Abel sie da fährt. Ich bin gespannt ob sie eine Alternative zu den Tryall´s sind.


----------



## Sebastian G (29. April 2012)

Der Jan vom Trialmarkt hat neue Räumlichkeiten 

http://www.trialmarkt.de/shop_content.php/coID/13/product/Trial-Store


----------



## hst_trialer (29. April 2012)

Das ist ja mal richtig geil! In so einer Höhle würde man doch am liebsten wohnen...


----------



## kamo-i (1. Mai 2012)

w00sch!!! <3


----------



## ecols (4. Mai 2012)

Der Mustieles Abel hat seinen M5


----------



## MisterLimelight (4. Mai 2012)

und der Rahmen wiegt 985 gramm.


----------



## Sherco (4. Mai 2012)

Die 985 Gramm waren aber ohne die Kevlar Protektoren wie ich das erkennen konnte!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. Mai 2012)

Uncool.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (4. Mai 2012)

Riecht nach Sub 6,6 Kilo 20" !

( versuche mein Dirt Bike zuverkaufen und Haue dann mal einen rein )


----------



## duro e (4. Mai 2012)

das carbon ding ist der abel doch auch glaub schon auf den koxxdays gefahren und vorher schon , aber find knapp 1kg für nen vollcarbon rahmen nun nicht sooooo pralle das man dafür unnötig geld hinlegen muss , da kann man sich lieber andere rahmen aus alu holen die unter 1,3 wiegen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (4. Mai 2012)

Ein leichter Rahmen aus Alu kommt doch max auf 1250 gr. Da finde ich die Ersparnisse von 250 gr (!) schon angemessen. 
Zumal zu viel Carbon schadet sicherlich auch nicht.


----------



## duro e (4. Mai 2012)

so wie ich aber monty einschätze wird der rahmen gefühlt ne million kosten  
glaub kaum das die den rahmen für unter 800 euro verkaufen , was auch schon sau teuer wer auch wenns innovativ ist .


----------



## NOS-Trial (5. Mai 2012)




----------



## Insomnia- (5. Mai 2012)

Hoffentlich bekommt dominic niemals ein M5 in die Finger :O


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (5. Mai 2012)

6,4 mit Potenzial. Mies...
Rahmen Preise sind noch nicht bekannt, oder? Mehr als 1500 würd ich glaube ich nicht ausgeben.


----------



## Insomnia- (5. Mai 2012)

Marko schrieb:


> Ist das ein try-all vorbau, aus sponsoringgründen mit tape umwickelt? lol


Lenker ebenfalls?
Dominik würdest du ernsthaft 1.5k nur in den rahmen investieren ?


----------



## Eisbein (5. Mai 2012)

was man nicht vernachlässigen dürfte bei der alu vs. carbon debatte.

ich würde mal einem gutem carbonrahmen mehr vertrauen schenken als einem 1250g alu röhrchen. 
egal ob es jetzt um dauerbelastung oder fremdkontakt geht, und wahrscheinlich wird der auch steifer sein. 
die frage ist nur wie gut monty den konstruiert und gebaut hat. 

ich mein 1000 ist vll. viel geld, aber vergleicht das mal mit einem sky rahmen oder mit normalen mtb rahmen. 

ich bin mal gespannt wie weit das noch geht mit dem carbon im trial bereich.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (5. Mai 2012)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Lenker ebenfalls?
> Dominik würdest du ernsthaft 1.5k nur in den rahmen investieren ?



Behalt das mit dem Domini"c" bei. 
Klar, würde ich. Dafür gibt es doch Hobbys. Aber mal schauen wo der preislich liegt.


----------



## Insomnia- (5. Mai 2012)

Na dann verkauf dein Rad, sub 6Kg steht ins Haus ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (6. Mai 2012)

Da sind ja allein an Maguraleitungslänge nochmal 100g rauszuholen. Aber mal im Ernst: warum einmal ne alte und einmal ne neue HS33? Man baut doch so einen Rahmen nicht mit Restteilen auf?

gruß
erwin


----------



## Trialmaniax (6. Mai 2012)

klar, bei ner trainingshure würd ich auch das ganze alte geraffel drannbasteln


----------



## Hoffes (6. Mai 2012)

mich interessiert die gabel irgendwie viel mehr 

gibst da schon invormationionen üer Geo Gewicht und schaftaufbau


----------



## Sherco (6. Mai 2012)

Diese Ionen sind mir noch garnicht bekannt.
Spaß beiseite, würde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## family-biker (13. Mai 2012)

hat was!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. Mai 2012)

Irgendwie too much..

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass mit der KrÃ¼cke irgendwas besonders gut gehen soll (besonders in Bezug auf die Street Gabel, den Dirt Vorbau und die fehlende VR-Bremse) 

Meine Meinung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (13. Mai 2012)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Irgendwie too much..
> 
> Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass mit der KrÃ¼cke irgendwas besonders gut gehen soll (besonders in Bezug auf die Street Gabel, den Dirt Vorbau und die fehlende VR-Bremse)
> 
> Meine Meinung


 

Manuals....


----------



## hst_trialer (13. Mai 2012)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Manuals....



mit der langen gabel und dem spacerturm auf jeden fall eine echte manualmaschine. vom lenkwinkel auch eher flach... hat wirklich was, aber meins wäre das nicht!


----------



## Sherco (13. Mai 2012)

Die Gabel ist mal vom optischen her das affigste was ich jemals gesehen habe.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. Mai 2012)

Den "groÃen Raum" kannst du nichtmal mit einer normalen Gabel ausgleichen, denn dann hast du plÃ¶tzlich ein Rad mit -30 BB oder so 
Ergo kann nur diese Gabel oder eine Federgabel verbaut werden...=Fail.


----------



## Shoko (15. Mai 2012)

http://www.monty.com.es/images/ComunicadooficialM5E.jpg

Mal ne Info von Monty.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (15. Mai 2012)

Da sollte ich mein Schwein mal fleißig füttern. 1600 klingt machbar. 
Vielleicht sollte ich das 26" unter den Hammer hauen und ein 5 Kilo 20" auf bauen


----------



## duro e (17. Mai 2012)

ein wahres schnäppchen , 1600 euro für rahmen und gabel , 
spaß bei seite , dabau ich mir für 400-500 euro mehr nen viel schöneres bike auf , was auch super leicht ist.


----------



## Insomnia- (17. Mai 2012)

400? Super leicht?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. Mai 2012)

duro e schrieb:


> ein wahres schnÃ¤ppchen , 1600 euro fÃ¼r rahmen und gabel ,
> spaÃ bei seite , dabau ich mir fÃ¼r 400-500 euro mehr nen viel schÃ¶neres bike auf , was auch super leicht ist.




@Elias


----------



## Insomnia- (17. Mai 2012)

Autsch.... Ab in die Ecke Elias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterLimelight (17. Mai 2012)

> spaÃ bei seite , dabau ich mir fÃ¼r 400-500 euro mehr nen viel schÃ¶neres bike auf , was auch super leicht ist.


Und fÃ¼r nochmal 400â¬ mehr kriegst Du von Monty ein Rad vor die TÃ¼r gestellt was Deins GewichtsmÃ¤Ãig um lÃ¤ngen unterschreitet. Sollte der Preis und die RÃ¤der haltbar sein dÃ¼rften im Wettkampfzirkus schwarzrote RÃ¤der stark auf dem Vormarsch sein.


----------



## Sherco (18. Mai 2012)

ich erinnere an die Vracing und Boxx modelle. Wurden häufig gekauft, bei mitunter noch höheren preisen.


----------



## Eisbein (18. Mai 2012)

danke fÃ¼r den input sherco. Da haben die rahmen auch i.was jenseits der 1000â¬ marke gekostet!

1600â¬ ist fÃ¼r ein vernÃ¼nftigen carbon rahmen ja nicht viel, im vergleich mit anderen bikesparten, ists ja ein regelrechtes schnÃ¤ppchen.

Wenn ich nur Ã¼berlege was ein Leidwill (Liteville) frameset kostet...
(und dann leistet...)


----------



## ecols (18. Mai 2012)

Also meins leidet ganz ordentlich.. Und ich glaub es will es auch..


----------



## Eisbein (18. Mai 2012)

chris, wenn wir hier und jetzt über litevilles diskutieren, dann sprengt das sicher den rahmen.

Es ist eben geschmackssache


----------



## duro e (22. Mai 2012)

aber für den ottonormaltrialer ist so ein karbonding nur luxusunfug.
wer so viel geld bezahlen will für rahmen und gabel solls machen. 
ist auch eine geschmackssache wie man das ding findet vom optischen .
ich möchte nämlich nicht nur ein leichtes sondern wenn auch ein haltbares und 
gut aussehendes bike haben .


----------



## MisterLimelight (22. Mai 2012)

Weiter wird es einen Titan-Kit für das M5 geben, mit dem man dem Bike das Fliegen lehren kann.  Das Gewicht läßt sich mit dieser Investition dann auf sagenhafte 6,32 kg drücken.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (22. Mai 2012)

6,32? Da klink ich mich dann auch aus. 

Ein sehr leichtes 20" fährt sich schon aggressiv. Dann nochmal ein Kilo weniger? Wenn es bezahlbar ist Kauf ich eins. Stell ich in meine Vitrine.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (23. Mai 2012)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> 6,32? Da klink ich mich dann auch aus.
> 
> Ein sehr leichtes 20" fährt sich schon aggressiv. Dann nochmal ein Kilo weniger? Wenn es bezahlbar ist Kauf ich eins. Stell ich in meine Vitrine.



Haha, ich wollt grad auf "Gefällt mir" klicken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherco (24. Mai 2012)

weiß einer wann die neuen Try-All parts rauskommen? Seit geraumer Zeit sind auf den meisten Seiten die aktuellen Parts ausverkauft.


----------



## ecols (24. Mai 2012)

Hier noch ein M5 Aufbau anscheinend vom Herren Comas...


----------



## Hoffes (24. Mai 2012)

Würde eher zu Abel Tendieren
da der Vorbau nach dem Try all aussieht


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (25. Mai 2012)

Standart Bremsen... Da ist Potenzial. Hätte gerne eins in 26", danke.


----------



## Sebastian G (27. Mai 2012)

Endlich ist es soweit. Der erste Rockman "KP Retinaculum" Prototyp ist endlich fertig. Nach ersten Tests zufolge, kann der KP Ritinaculum wohl bald in Serie gehen. 
Wer Interesse und eine alte Gabel über hat kann sich gerne bei mir melden.


----------



## pippi (28. Mai 2012)

Saubere arbeit. Sind die rockmanparts doch zu etwas zu gebrauchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echo trialer (28. Mai 2012)

So ein tolles Geburtstagsgeschenk hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr! 

Die Gabel erfüllt nun seinen richtigen Zweck, bei mir im Badezimmer!


----------



## jan_hl (15. Juni 2012)

Karbonlenker mit 206 gramm von Trialtech:

http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/handlebars/trialtech_sl_carbon_riser/c136p11865.html


----------



## montfa (12. Juli 2012)

schon gepostet?

http://www.trial-bikes.com/monty-race-rear-tyre-p-536590.html


----------



## echo trailer (8. Oktober 2012)

http://www.tribalzine.com/?Presentation-the-Rockman-26-carbon


----------



## echo trailer (9. Oktober 2012)

Hi,
Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich hier mit angefangen:




Um noch mal dran zu erinnern:
Ich hatte eine Echo TR Felgenbremse die ständig am Bremsgriff undicht wurde.
Ich hab dann gesehen, dass ein Plastikkolben verbaut wurde und dachte mir: Da liegt das Problem.
Die Idee: es muss ein Alukolben her!
Also Maße genommen, Zeichnung angefertigt und von Flo Wagner fertigen lassen.

Wie erischtlich ist: so, dass man 2 Dichtringe einbauen kann

Das Problem: die entsprechenden O-Ringe mussten erst gefertigt werden. durch den geforderten Mindestauftragswert habe ich nun etwa 30 O-Ringe dieser Sorte 

Nun gut, der ganze Kram war beisammen allso nix wie zusammen gebaut!

Nächstes Problem: Weshalb auch immer haben die O-Ringe etwas Spiel auf dem Kolben. Und mit etwas meine ich: zu viel....

Ich habs trotzdem ausprobiert!

-> Druckpunkt der Bremse war deutlich härter und definierter als vorher!
Bremskraft war etwas (aber nur sehr sehr wenig) größer.
Bremse wurde allerdings etwas träge. (vermutlich wegen der zwei Dichtringe, die anscheinend auch noch beide etwas groß waren und ein höherer Reibungswert im Bremsgriff entstand.
Ansonsten das allerschlimmste (und genau das, was sich durch das Projekt verbessern sollte) die Bremse ist (und das ist nichts was mich wundert) selbstverständlich oben Bremsgriff wieder undicht geworden.

Schade drum. Hat mich echt ein bisschen Geld und viel Aufwand gekostet und nun kann ich die Bremse gerade mal als Ersatzbremse für ne Woche oder so fahren.....
ich könnte natürlich das Problem noch mal angehen....das würde aber wieder noch mehr Geld kosten


----------



## hst_trialer (10. Oktober 2012)

Welchen Durchmesser hat der Kolben?

Und wie hat du die O-Ringe ausgelegt?


----------



## echo trailer (10. Oktober 2012)

Durchmesser: 13,9mm
an der Stelle, der Dichtringe: 10,6mm

O-Ringe gucke ich nacher noch mal nach


----------



## hst_trialer (10. Oktober 2012)

Okay, also wird der Zylinder schon 14mm haben oder?

Hast du einfach mal probiert einen Magura-Kolben ein zu bauen?


----------



## mezz (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich hatte das mal versucht den Magura-Kolben in den Echo Bremsgriff zu verwenden , nur hat es bei mir leider das Problem mit der Undichtigkeit nicht gelöst, ich schätze es lag daran das der Zylinder im vorderen Bereich sehr viele kleine Kratzer hatte, woher die kommen weiß ich leider nicht, bei einem Magura-Geber hatte ich die bis jetzt noch nie.


----------



## erwinosius (11. Oktober 2012)

Hatte das gleiche Problem mal bei einem RB-Hebel. Auch dort hatte ich Riefen in Bewegunsrichtung des Kolbens drin. Habe sie dann mit einem Dremel und ner Polierscheibe die zufälligerweise genau da rein passte wieder rauspoliert.....Vorsicht nicht schleifen! Das nimmt zuviel Material weg.

Danach hat die Bremse wieder einwandfrei funktioniert....

gruß
erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanStahl (14. Oktober 2012)

Onza Limey 4 24 Proto:

http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/topic/177622-onza-limey4-24-prototype-video-added/


----------



## Sherco (18. Oktober 2012)

Schön sehen sie ja aus.


----------



## Eisbein (18. Oktober 2012)

endkappen vor den lagern werden überbewertet?

Sieht aus wie 2 lager auf ne bunte achse gespresst und noch i.was zum speichen festmachen dran gepappt.

?!


----------



## hst_trialer (18. Oktober 2012)

@Eisbein
Wozu endkappen... ist doch viel lustiger, wenn man die lager komplett gegen den Rahmen verspannt und sich nix mehr dreht.


----------



## family-biker (18. Oktober 2012)

ist wohl genauso fürn a...


----------



## JanStahl (18. Oktober 2012)

Paar Gramm gespart.
Keine übelst rechten Winkel und unbearbeitete Kanten an hochbelasteten Stellen, kein außen weit herausstehender Speichenkranz - da sind andere Hersteller schlimmer unterwegs.
Klar, die Geo folgt jetzt nicht direkt den Ergebnissen einer Formoptimierung der Spannung über zig Trial-Standard-Lastfälle...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (18. Oktober 2012)

Meine Meinung: direkt eine bestellen !


----------



## leslieman (18. Dezember 2012)

Habe gerade diverse neue Teile von Echo und GU gefunden. Sehen super aus und sind mega leicht!!!

http://www.biketrial.ch/shop/index.php


----------



## ecols (19. Dezember 2012)

Kennys neuer GT Prototyp:


















			
				Kenny schrieb:
			
		

> Here's a picture of my prototype @gtbicycles - the Trials frame ...
> 1,6kg / 1085WB / +7BB / Triple triangle ... stiff as a board, light as a feather!



Glaubt ihr wirklich dass GT wieder in den Trialmarkt einsteigt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (19. Dezember 2012)

Scheibenbremse am MTB ist wohl mittlerweile ganz out.


----------



## benzman (19. Dezember 2012)

geil


----------



## duro e (19. Dezember 2012)

der rahmen sieht einfach mal richtig vertrauenswürdig aus , grad der hinterbau mit dem booster das sieht super steif aus , wenn ich dann wieder mein koxx betrachte , pffff 
gewicht vom gt soll ja auch um 1,6 kg sein ^^.


----------



## Eisbein (19. Dezember 2012)

erster gedanke war: nanu ein altes coustilliers?!

Nettes rad!


----------



## echo trialer (20. Dezember 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> erster gedanke war: nanu ein altes coustilliers?!



Das dachte ich auch !


----------



## NOS-Trial (21. Dezember 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> erster gedanke war: nanu ein altes coustilliers?!
> 
> Nettes rad!



Gilles Coustellier: Ce n'est pas un gt ça, on dirait un COUSTELLIER!! Ça manque d'imagination!

Kenny Belaey: Gilles Coustellier...GT invented triple triangle before you were born so please shut up...

Gilles Coustellier: Tu as peut être raison Kenny, la n'est pas la question.... C'est juste dommage qu'une marque grosse comme GT n'est pas conçu un cadre innovant..En tombant dessus j'ai cru que c'était un coustellier avec un stiker GT!
Et pour finir Kenny, le 'shut up", tu le garde pour toi!



zur Not hilft Google...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (21. Dezember 2012)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> Gilles Coustellier: Ce n'est pas un gt ça, on dirait un COUSTELLIER!! Ça manque d'imagination!
> 
> Kenny Belaey: Gilles Coustellier...GT invented triple triangle before you were born so please shut up...
> 
> ...


wosn das her?oder nur´n joke?


----------



## Sherco (21. Dezember 2012)

Direkt von Facebook unter Kennys Fotos.


----------



## Eisbein (21. Dezember 2012)

Marko schrieb:


> Ist das exakt das Reifenprofil des rubber queen? Die seitenstollen finde ich richtig schlecht fahrbar.


sieht mir eher nach dem Rammstein aus?!

Aber so wirklich kann man auf den bildern nichts erkennen.


Und zu dem franz. gelappe: Beschwert sich Gilles, das GT das design kopiert hat?!

WTF...! Ich trialsport kopiert doch einer vom anderen...


----------



## duro e (22. Dezember 2012)

ouh man , so ähnlich ist das nun auch wieder alles nicht , die sollen sich nicht beschweren.
vorallem grade gilles , der die lenkerstellung von jack carthy direkt kopiert hatte


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. Dezember 2012)

"haha hey guck mal, die stellen den Lenker jetzt echt alle so ein wie ich! Geil, voll verarsc*t!"


----------



## JanStahl (28. Dezember 2012)

Das Cocks Kloud ist jetzt im ersten Shop:
http://www.k-124store.com/fr/26/1141-koxx-cadre-kloud-20-hs33.html

Riesige Unterschiede zum Sky 2 V3: 5 mm Radstand, 2 mm Tretlager,
0,5° Lenkwinkel, 250 Euro


----------



## Eisbein (28. Dezember 2012)

2000â¬ fÃ¼r das ganze rad?

Und wenn die geo passt?! so langsam hat man ja alle extrema durch...


----------



## JanStahl (29. Dezember 2012)

Es gibt ja noch die Fahrer, die mit +40 und 1070 glücklicher sind.
Ich hatte immer die Vorstellung, dass das Kloud für diese
Zielgruppe ist. Mir is ja egal, ich mag auch hoch und lang viel lieber.

Dass sich weder Geo noch Preis von Sky und Kloud groß
unterscheiden, hat mich eben verwundert.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich find 2000 für ein "schnödes" komplett Bike immer noch viel. Selbstaufbauten sind in meinen Augen sinniger und billiger.


----------



## echo trailer (1. Januar 2013)

also ich weiß ja nicht ob dir den schon kennt... aber für mich..
also naja nä! 


http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/trinkets/inspired_logo_mug/c52p11127.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (1. Januar 2013)

was denn, ob da nun vw, bmw oder ktm drauf steht is doch wurst


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (2. Januar 2013)

,,- As used by Danny MacAskill."

...


----------



## JanStahl (5. Januar 2013)

Next gen Ozonys frames:
http://tribalzine.com/?L-Ozonys-Curve-2013-Hydrauform


----------



## jan_hl (5. Januar 2013)

neue Echo SL Kurbeln mit Löchern:

http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/cranks_pair/echo_sl_2013/c514p12016.html

- Weight: 357.0g, (160mm length), 384.3g (175mm length)


----------



## Sherco (5. Januar 2013)

Hmm das würd ich mir dann doch nicht ans rad bauen.


----------



## Hoffes (5. Januar 2013)

Bin mal gespannt ob die Ozonys Bikes halten

Und leider sind auf den Bildern noch keine Schweißnähte eingezeichnet


----------



## family-biker (5. Januar 2013)

echo trailer schrieb:


> also ich weiß ja nicht ob dir den schon kennt... aber für mich..
> also naja nä!
> 
> 
> http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/trinkets/inspired_logo_mug/c52p11127.html



sowas haben die, aber nicht den fingerbash den ich gesehen hab,super zum up-to-fronts üben

http://www.i-beh.de/assets/images/detail_schlagring2.JPG


----------



## la bourde (6. Januar 2013)

Endlich kommt wirklich was neues in Trial...






Mehr hier

10 Jahre zum nachholen ... wird noch Zeit kosten

Edit:
Noch mehr hier


----------



## To-bi-bo (6. Januar 2013)

Mh.. die Idee ist mir auch schon gekommen.. Hatte sogar schon was im CAD gebastelt.. Wäre schön, wenn weitere Hersteller auf den Zug aufspringen würden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (7. Januar 2013)

Das ebnet die Wege für Carbon Kurbeln. Da bin ich ja gespannt.


----------



## Hoffes (7. Januar 2013)

Aber auch nur für die Linke Seite

Oder gibt es Carbon Rechte kurbeln mit einem Gewinde drauf für den Freihlauf


----------



## Eisbein (7. Januar 2013)

Warum nicht?!

Im MTB sektor gibt es doch auch Carbonkurbeln mit alu spider oder so...

Das ließe sich sicher realisieren, da eine Alu/Stahl/Titan hülse einzuarbeiten, die das gewinde dann hat.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (7. Januar 2013)

Solche Kerne lösen sich gerne. Ein Alu Kern bringt auch korrosions Probleme mit sich. 
Bei dem Stecksystem ist das eher weniger ein Problem. Beim Ausbau vom Freilauf benutzen wir ja gerne auch Hebel, was bei der Dimension noch zusätzlich zum tragen käme.


----------



## Eisbein (7. Januar 2013)

korrosion beim Alu?!

Ja klar, aber nur so lange die geschlossene Aluminiumoxid-schicht das alles passivert! Das dauert nicht lange und ließe sich ja auch schon vorher elektrolytisch etwas "anheizen". Was man dann eloxieren nennen würde...
Dann hat mal auf dem rohen aluminium, 1,2 fix eine dünne schicht eines ziemlich harten materials. 

Aber ich geb dir schon recht, wirklich einfach wird das nicht. V.a. weil dank des 18er ritzel auch nicht so viel platz/material zwischen achsaufnahme und ritzelaufnahme ist.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (7. Januar 2013)

Auf eloxierten Alu bekommst Du keine gescheite Verbindung zur Matrix hin. Der Alu Kern wird mit Glasfaser Isoliert. Das ist nicht förderlich für die Festigkeit. 

Möglich ist vieles. Ob es für die Masse bezahlbar ist, das andere Thema. 
Ein Carbon Vorbau einer kleinen Renomierten Carbon Schmiede kostet auf Maß zB. 500 und mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffes (7. Januar 2013)

aber den richtigen vorteil von dem system will mir nicht einleuchten


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (7. Januar 2013)

Ähnlich dem Hollowtech Prinzipp. Leichte geschmiedete Kurbeln, alles wechselbar (ohne viel Werkzeug) und ich hoffe auf Gewichtsvorteile


----------



## Heizerer2000 (7. Januar 2013)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Ähnlich dem Hollowtech Prinzipp. Leichte geschmiedete Kurbeln, alles wechselbar (ohne viel Werkzeug) und ich hoffe auf Gewichtsvorteile



wenn ich das richtig verstehe,müssen dann die Lager direkt in den Rahmen eingepresst werden,also ohne Gewinde,das war es dann wahrscheinlich mit ohne( viel) Werkzeug.Vorteil dürfte das Gewicht sein,und das der Freilauf schnell gewechselt werden kann.
Auch denke ich wie lange die Verzahnung auf die das Freilaufritzel gesteckt wird,den Kräften standhält und sich nicht verformt.
Aber trotzdem gute Idee


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (7. Januar 2013)

Heizerer2000 schrieb:


> wenn ich das richtig verstehe,müssen dann die Lager direkt in den Rahmen eingepresst werden,also ohne Gewinde,das war es dann wahrscheinlich mit ohne( viel) Werkzeug.Vorteil dürfte das Gewicht sein,und das der Freilauf schnell gewechselt werden kann.
> Auch denke ich wie lange die Verzahnung auf die das Freilaufritzel gesteckt wird,den Kräften standhält und sich nicht verformt.
> Aber trotzdem gute Idee



Die Lager werden Teils schon in die Rahmen gepresst. Diese müssen auch sehr selten gewechselt werden ( die Dimension ist recht groß). 
Dennoch lässt sich eine HT Kurbel schnell ausbauen. Das die Verzahnung auf der Welle standhält ist dann natürlich Konstruktionsarbeit der Firmen. Von Vierkant, über Octalink bis zu ISIS waren die Aufnahmen ja auch recht Standhaft.


----------



## Eisbein (7. Januar 2013)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Ähnlich dem Hollowtech Prinzipp. Leichte geschmiedete Kurbeln, alles wechselbar (ohne viel Werkzeug) und ich hoffe auf Gewichtsvorteile



Das system ist einfach sinnvoller. Kein knackendes innenlager/kurbel gedönst mehr! 

Gewichtstechnisch sollte einiges gehen, denk ich. 

siehe:






+ 

75-100g fürs innenlager.

die trialkurbeln dürften da durch aus noch drunter liegen...


----------



## cmd (7. Januar 2013)

Manivelles avec insert acier pour les pédales + Axe + Roulements + Roue  Libre + Protec de Roue Libre + Visserie + coupelles = 822 gr


----------



## To-bi-bo (7. Januar 2013)

Geht doch vom Gewicht, wenn da tatsächlich Freilaufritzel und Bashring dabei sind.. Ist ja immerhin auch die erste Kurbel in dieser Richtung im Trialsport.. Potenzial ist da sicher noch.


----------



## la bourde (7. Januar 2013)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Die Lager werden Teils schon in die Rahmen gepresst. Diese müssen auch sehr selten gewechselt werden ( die Dimension ist recht groß).


Falsch.
Es ist einer Press fit 30 Innenlager und kein BB30.
Es heißt, dass die Lager in einer Schalle stecken, genau wie für Semi-Integrierte Steuersätze.
Man braucht dann keinen Werkzeug um die Lager zu wechseln.




Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Dennoch lässt sich eine HT Kurbel schnell ausbauen. Das die Verzahnung auf der Welle standhält ist dann natürlich Konstruktionsarbeit der Firmen. Von Vierkant, über Octalink bis zu ISIS waren die Aufnahmen ja auch recht Standhaft.


Ja, ich mache mich auch keinen Sorg an der Stelle.
Wenn man sieht im DH Bereich was die Kurbel überleben können...


Wegen Karbon Kurbel: es ist wahrscheinlich keine Gute Idee. 
Erstmal man braucht bestimmt viel Kevlar (wegen Schläge), was der Gewicht stark erhöht.
Zweitens die Bindung zwischen Alu und Carbon scheint wirklich viele Probleme zu erzeugen. Santa Cruz hätte zum Beispiel das Problem auf dem Nomad Carbon.
Es gibt aber Lösungen in anderen Bereich (Flugzeug), leider gebunden mit mehr Aufwand und Gewicht.

Hollowtech wäre mir lieber.

Die Vorteile, die ich gelesen habe:
- Gewicht (822 gr mit  Kurbeln, Achse, Lager,, Bash, Lager, Freilauf, Rahmenschallen und Schrauben)
- Steifer (Durchmesser der Achse: 30mm)
- Freilauf läuft endlich gerade !
- Freilauf einfach zu tauschen
- bessere Kettenlinie, und wahrscheinlich mehr Platz für die HS33


----------



## JanStahl (7. Januar 2013)

la bourde schrieb:


> - Freilauf läuft endlich gerade !




Was macht den Unterschied zum alten System?


----------



## erwinosius (7. Januar 2013)

Soweit ich das richtig gelesen habe heißt aciers übersetzt: Stahl

Ich denke das System ist sinnvoll weiter gedacht. Echo baut ja auch schon entsprechende Innenlager und die Verzahnung für das Freilaufritzel ist meiner Meinung nach auch sinnvoll. Auf der Hinterradachse fahren wir sowas ja auch.

Einziges Problem sehe ich wirklich bei den Carbonkurbeln. Durch den doch schon eher häufigen Steinkontakt der Kurbel ist eine frühzeitige Beschädigung der Matrix eher schlecht auszuschließen.....

Ansonsten aber meiner Meinung nach ein überzeugendes System,

Wenn man aber nen schönen Adapter für die XT Kurbel bauen könnte wäre das ne wirkliche alternative zu den Trialkurbeln. Wir sind im Radsport ja schon die Exoten mit unseren ISIS Innenlagern.....Zumindest im MTB Bereich....
Verstehe ich schon nicht so richtig, da ja im Downhill und Enuro Bereich auch leichte und äußerst stabile Teile verlangt werden.

gruß
erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (7. Januar 2013)

JanStahl schrieb:


> Was macht den Unterschied zum alten System?


1. Die Welle und die rechte Kurbel sind festgebunden. Es heißt der Hersteller kann alles selber bestimmen.

Mit ISIS musst du selbst die Kurbel auf die Welle bringen, und du hast keinen Einfluss drauf.

2. Die Gewinden des Freilaufes und der Kurbel war problematisch. Ich weiß nicht mehr genau warum.


----------



## JanStahl (8. Januar 2013)

la bourde schrieb:


> 1. Die Welle und die rechte Kurbel sind festgebunden. Es heißt der Hersteller kann alles selber bestimmen.
> 
> Mit ISIS musst du selbst die Kurbel auf die Welle bringen, und du hast keinen Einfluss drauf.
> 
> 2. Die Gewinden des Freilaufes und der Kurbel war problematisch. Ich weiß nicht mehr genau warum.



Danke!


----------



## ecols (8. Januar 2013)

Try All macht heute auf ihrer FB Page auf beleidigte Leberwurst ala "Wir habens aber schon früher gezeigt! :[" und handeln durch die Vorstellung nun endlich auch!





Näheres hier: 
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.576469949034505.142635.256526227695547&type=1

Ich begrüße dass sie endlich den Arsch hoch kriegen und was anderes machen als sich mit Signature Modellautos selbst zu feiern!


----------



## Eisbein (8. Januar 2013)

ecols schrieb:


> Ich begrüße dass sie endlich den Arsch hoch kriegen und was anderes machen als sich mit Signature Modellautos selbst zu feiern!


----------



## dane08 (11. Januar 2013)




----------



## echo trialer (11. Januar 2013)

https://vimeo.com/57165577


----------



## patrick_97 (11. Januar 2013)

Das bike und das Video sind der Wahnsinn, gefällt mir beides sehr gut


----------



## la bourde (13. März 2013)

Endlich da !




Herminator hat die richtige Entscheidung getroffen mMn ...


----------



## konrad (14. März 2013)

sehr schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (14. März 2013)

Ui! <3  

Der rote Pavian-Lockarsch verfehlt seine Wirkung bei mir nicht.


----------



## Eisbein (14. März 2013)

oho, mal wieder tapered gabelschaft?! 

sehr feiner gerät!


----------



## la bourde (14. März 2013)

Es gibt auch einen S:

S 1070 380 +55 72°
M 1080 380 +60 72°
L 1090 380 +65 72°


----------



## ingoingo (14. März 2013)

gabs schon Preise ? bzw was haben die Atomz bikes früher ung. gekostet?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (15. März 2013)

http://www.crazyeddie.de/bike/ausgepackt-kettle-cycles-siccc-bremsscheiben/


----------



## la bourde (16. März 2013)

ingoingo schrieb:


> gabs schon Preise ? bzw was haben die Atomz bikes früher ung. gekostet?



Der Preis sollte knapp unter 2200 sein.
High end halt ...

Aber Atomz hatte auch ein super Service, und das Bike bringt einige Innovationen, daher finde ich den Preis vollkommen in Ordnung. 
(ich würde mich aber auch wünschen dass es günstiger wäre)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (16. März 2013)

Vlt. erschließt es sich mit nicht. Welche Innovationen rechtfertigen 2200?


----------



## Sherco (16. März 2013)

la bourde schrieb:


> Der Preis sollte knapp unter 2200 sein.
> High end halt ...
> 
> Aber Atomz hatte auch ein super Service, und das Bike bringt einige Innovationen, daher finde ich den Preis vollkommen in Ordnung.
> (ich würde mich aber auch wünschen dass es günstiger wäre)



Konnte ich jetzt nicht genau rauslesen: Hast du irgendeine Quelle, oder ist das nur eine Vermutung? 2200 halte ich für überzogen. Was wäre denn an dem Rahmen neu?


----------



## la bourde (16. März 2013)

Sherco schrieb:


> Konnte ich jetzt nicht genau rauslesen: Hast du irgendeine Quelle, oder ist das nur eine Vermutung? 2200 halte ich für überzogen. Was wäre denn an dem Rahmen neu?



Steht auf espacetrial.com, Christian Gugliotta hat es selber geschrieben.

Die größte Innovation:




Neue Kurbeln mit PF 30, alu Achse, Stahl insert, ...
Was bringt es ? Der Freilauf läuft endlich gerade !
Und man kann den ohne Problem runterkriegen dank dem Mehrkantensystem.

Endlich kein ISIS mehr ! 10 Jahren nachdem es kein mehr in MTB gibt, sie haben es geschafft in Trial, unglaublich !

Wie viel Zeit und Mühe braucht man um so ein System zu entwickelt ?
Wie viel kosten die neue Werkzeuge, um diese Teile zu herstellen ?





Geschütze 12mm Achse (und 9mm vorne).




Führung der HS-33 Leitung.

Und tapered Gabelschaft.


Wenn ihr nicht bereit seid, mehr auszugeben für einen Rahmen, der mehr Entwicklung gebraucht hat, dann verstehe ich auch nicht.
Welcher Wert soll die Arbeit haben ?

Mano, wenn ich ein Kloud für 1900 sehe, der die gleiche Technologie verwendet wie meinen JB zark aus dem Jahr 2004, dann frage ich mich wirklich wie es sein kann (ok er hat einen Lenker aus Carbon)


----------



## Sherco (17. März 2013)

Wirklich neu erfunden wurde hier ja nichts. Ich stimme dir aber auch zu, dass das Kloud fÃ¼r 1900â¬ total Ã¼berteuert ist. 2200â¬ halte ich fÃ¼r eine krÃ¤ftige Stange Geld(allerdings haben auch damals Leute das Boxx gekauft fÃ¼r 3600? Steine).
Aber das kann natÃ¼rlich jeder fÃ¼r sich selbst entscheiden,wieviel einem ein bestimmtes Produkt wert ist.
Wo wir grad beim Thema neue Rahmen sind: Gibts schon neues von GT seit den ersten Bildern des Prototyps?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (17. März 2013)

Das Kurbel System erkenn ich wirklich an. Tryall hatte es ja schon Anfang 2000 in Entwicklung. 
Der Sinn ist wohl eher gedacht die Kunden an sich zubinden. Tapered? Dem stehe ich jetzt mal skeptisch gegenüber. 
Der Rest ist Spielerei und (in meinen Augen) nicht das Geld werd. 
Warum sollte ich die Achse vorne und hinten sichern?

Koxx baut vielleicht nicht gerade viel Schnickschnack ein, doch sind sie in Sachen Geometrie/leichtigkeit stets ganz vorne dabei. 

Wer das Boxx schonmal fahren durfte, weiß das es sein Geld Wert war!<3

(Das Atomz kommt nicht einmal mit Carbon Lenker (?))


----------



## Eisbein (17. März 2013)

Tapered ist bei größerer steifigkeit einfach leichter! Macht bei normalen federgabeln zum teil über 100g aus. Meine Lyrik wiegt deutlich mehr als die tapered version vom Kolegen. Und wenn ich überlege was du sonst so ausgibts und aufwand betreibst um vll. 9,638766g zu sparen, finde ich deine kritik etwas unangebracht.
Einziger nachteil von Tapered ist vll. die mangelnde verfügbarkeit von entsprechenden gabeln, aber wenn die hält...

Steckachsen? Steifer! Und die laufräder sind immer in der gleichen Position. ein etwaiger gewichtsvorteil wäre auch denkbar.

Naja muss jeder selbst wissen wie groß seine wertschätzung gegenüber sinnvollen neuerungen sind!


----------



## echo trialer (17. März 2013)

Ich finde den Rahmen und das Rad Top ! Hannes Hermann hat es schon bekommen und ist damit bei der NDM in Stadtlohn mitgefahren und das Rad ist echt wahnsinn! Echt super gut verarbeitet ! Ich stand einmal drauf und bin ein bisschen hin und her gesprungen und es ist echt richtig steif, es fühlt sich nicht wie ein 2 Monate altes Sky an


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (17. März 2013)

Das Tapered kenn ich nur vom hören/lesen. Das es steifer ist, ist klar. Nur stört mich -wie bereits erwähnt- die Verfügbarkeit der Teile. Das es leichter sein soll, glaub ich (erstmal) nicht (Steuersatz, Steckachsen..). 

Unangebrachte Kritik? Bin auf die Preise der Ersatzteile gespannt. Immerhin steht man in der Pflicht, diese auch zu kaufen (Naben, Gabel, Kurbel, Freilauf, Pressfit Lager)
Kritik hin oder her, das ist jede Menge Geld für Teile die sich erstmal bewähren müssen. 


Lasse mich aber gerne überzeugen. Wenn es sich etabliert, muss was dran sein. 
(Mein Rad ist so weich, da leg ich persönlich keinen Wert auf Zuwachs  )


----------



## la bourde (17. März 2013)

Klar, alle diese "Standard" Änderungen nerven. In Enduro oder DH es ist noch schlimmer.
Es gibt aber welche, die wirklich was bringen.
Und keiner zwingt Dich, die neue Produkte zu fahren.
Ok, irgendwann wirst Du kein Ersatzteile mehr finden. Stimmt. Aber bis dahin hast Du noch Zeit.

Ich finde einfach super, dass es ein bisschen was neues in Trial gibt. Und wenn die andere Marke auch reagieren, dann werden wir wohl uns freuen.


----------



## Eisbein (17. März 2013)

la bourde schrieb:


> Klar, alle diese "Standard" Änderungen nerven. *In Enduro oder DH es ist noch schlimmer.*
> Es gibt aber welche, die wirklich was bringen.
> Und keiner zwingt Dich, die neue Produkte zu fahren.
> Ok, irgendwann wirst Du kein Ersatzteile mehr finden. Stimmt. Aber bis dahin hast Du noch Zeit.
> ...



Das sind dann auch die bereiche wo einzelne rahmen mal eben 2000 und mehr kosten. Von daher ist der trialsport immer noch ziemlich günstig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzman (17. März 2013)

wo wir grade bei "inovationen" sind. 

für alle "dicken" unter euch gibts jetzt auch eine HD version meiner hr nabe.

mehr hier: http://superlighthubs.weebly.com/

gruß


----------



## konrad (17. März 2013)

benzman schrieb:


> wo wir grade bei "inovationen" sind.
> 
> für alle "dicken" unter euch gibts jetzt auch eine HD version meiner hr nabe.
> 
> ...



mit 85kg ist man jetzt also schon DICK?is ja ungeheuer!


----------



## benzman (17. März 2013)

in zeiten der   " ich ess nix und spring höher "   generation leider ja


----------



## -OX- (17. März 2013)

@ Benzman

Preise hast du aber trotz nachfrage bis jetzt nicht genannt


----------



## benzman (17. März 2013)

preisanfragen bitte per PN


----------



## la bourde (19. März 2013)

Eine neue Webseite, wo viele Videos zu finden sind: 
http://www.biketrials.tv

Aus Spanien :


----------



## dane08 (20. März 2013)

Neue monty kamel jetzt auch in DE zu haben. Finds aber ein bischen schade das sie die carbon optik beim rahmen anscheinend einfach Ã¼berlackiert haben, naja is warscheinlich geschmackssache - evtl, gibts ja noch ne andere version
Der Preis ist leider auch 200â¬ hÃ¶her als angekÃ¼ndigt...




http://www.monty-bikes.de/trial/detail/317


----------



## R.C. (20. März 2013)

dane08 schrieb:


> Finds aber ein bischen schade das sie die carbon optik beim rahmen anscheinend einfach überlackiert haben



Haben sie nicht (ueberall):


----------



## la bourde (31. März 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (31. März 2013)

la bourde schrieb:


>



Bin schon neugierig !


----------



## Sherco (31. März 2013)

Wer wird eigentlich Abels Nachfolger in der UCI?


----------



## benzman (1. April 2013)

hab heut mittag bisl mit dem tyo am koxxstand gesprochen (wenn man das so bezeichnen kann). das ganze teil soll inkl. freilauf, allen lagern und hülsen ca 800 gramm wiegen. preis steht noch nicht fest. wird in 160 und 170mm verfügbar sein. wann weiß noch keiner.


----------



## la bourde (1. April 2013)

3 bis 4 Monate laut den Artikel (auf dem Bild klicken)


----------



## LBC (1. April 2013)

Ich find die Kurbel echt cool. Habs grad überschlagen das sind etwa 100 -150gr Ersparnis zu den jetzigen Kurbeleinheiten.

Schwachstelle bei der neuen Kurbel könnte die Alu Achse sein. Die Stahlverzahnung vom Freilauf auf der Alu Achse  wenn da ein leichtes spiel rein kommt ist es vorbei bei den Kräften die da wirken, oder die achse bricht schon vorher bei hohen Drops. Aber wollen wir die Sache nicht verschreien in die richtige Richtung geht die Sache alle mal.

Ich werde mir das Teil holen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. April 2013)

Die breite Koolchain kostet jetzt einfach genauso viel wie die schmale... statt 10,95Â jetzt satte 16Â...
Wahnsinn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingoingo (5. April 2013)

http://trialshop.pl/index.php?_a=viewCat&catId=54


----------



## coaster (5. April 2013)

Da bestelle ich auch oft. Sehr günstig und schnelle Sendung.


----------



## Sherco (5. April 2013)

Ebenfalls nur gute Erfahrung da gemacht. Die Jungs sprechen fließend Englisch und der Preis ist einfach unübertroffen.


----------



## To-bi-bo (5. April 2013)

Hab es auf die schnelle nicht gefunden.. Was kostet denn der Versand nach D?


----------



## R.C. (5. April 2013)

ingoingo schrieb:


> http://trialshop.pl/index.php?_a=viewCat&catId=54



http://www.bikestore.cc/kette-z610hx-nabenschaltung-glieder-p-128727.html

Bim polnischen Shop erfaehrst du die Versandkosten nach der Bestellung per Email, nach Oesterreich sind's immer gut 10 EUR gewesen.


----------



## family-biker (5. April 2013)

http://www.bikestore.cc/magura-bremsgriff-sondermodell-20th-anni-recht-p-118276.html

auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (5. April 2013)

family-biker schrieb:


> http://www.bikestore.cc/magura-bremsgriff-sondermodell-20th-anni-recht-p-118276.html
> 
> auch nicht schlecht



Was genau daran ?


----------



## Sherco (5. April 2013)

Der Preis............


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. April 2013)

Sherco schrieb:


> Der Preis............



Du meinst wohl die Seite. Da kriegt man ja Augenkrebs! Da hat man ja schon keine Lust sich zu den Produkten durchzuklicken, wenn 3/4 der Seite in verschiedenen Schrifttypen, Bannern und Reitern um die Wette prangern 

Und Preis? Die kostet da einfach nochmehr. 20Â - das ist das Doppelte vom Ausgangspreis 

Es geht mir auch einfach ums Prinzip, ich kauf doch keine Kleinteile wie Ketten im Ausland (Polen etc.) und mach mir deswegen WÃ¤hrungsstress und so.

Find es einfach krank, den Preis fÃ¼r ein immer gleiches Produkt mal eben zu verdoppeln.


----------



## Sherco (6. April 2013)

Ich brauch hier definitiv einen Ironie Button


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingoingo (6. April 2013)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl die Seite. Da kriegt man ja Augenkrebs! Da hat man ja schon keine Lust sich zu den Produkten durchzuklicken, wenn 3/4 der Seite in verschiedenen Schrifttypen, Bannern und Reitern um die Wette prangern
> 
> Und Preis? Die kostet da einfach nochmehr. 20Â - das ist das Doppelte vom Ausgangspreis
> 
> ...



Mit Paypal ist die bestellung dort ja recht stressfrei(wenn ich mich auch glaube daran erinnern zu kÃ¶nnen dass du damit mal Probleme hattest?)
Und die Lieferzeit von ner Woche ist doch auch gut. 

Ketten wechselt man doch sowieso alle 3-6 Monate. Was spricht dagegen sich gleich ein paar mehr zu bestellen. So mach ich es jedenfalls immer.....


----------



## Deleted 168372 (28. April 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Elektro-Trial-/181130146320?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item2a2c32b210
ja ne ist klar


----------



## family-biker (28. April 2013)

hmmm,ich hab auch noch nen bionx nachrüstsatz im keller....

scherz beiseite,so ein müll!


----------



## ingoingo (28. April 2013)

MasterJonny schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Elektro-Trial-/181130146320?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item2a2c32b210
> ja ne ist klar




Was ein kranker Haufen 

Der Angebastelte Nabenmotor sieht gut befestigt mit 2 Kurbeln und Alu Blech ;D


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (28. April 2013)

Gekauft !


----------



## family-biker (28. April 2013)

ich frag mich allerdings,wie die drehmomentmessung erfolgen soll:bei bionx,wenn ich mich jetzt nicht total irre,ist das ein älterer,misst das system das drehmoment über die achsverwindung beim treten.ist wohl auf gashebelbetrieb getuned worden(geht per java-script ,dann auch ohne treten hehe)
seltsame konstruktion lol
die beschleunigungslöcher in der deore kurbel sind pimpig


----------



## JanStahl (28. April 2013)

Trialtech: SL-Tretlager und -Kurbeln:
http://www.trialtech.co.uk/product.php?product_id=98
http://www.trialtech.co.uk/product.php?product_id=99


----------



## Marko (28. April 2013)

hier noch etwas zum gucken:


----------



## benzman (28. April 2013)

...wer immer nach dem sinn der dinge sucht, 
   wird ihre wahre schönheit nie entdecken....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingoingo (28. April 2013)

> hier noch etwas zum gucken...




Wahnsinn!

Belästige uns doch mal bitte mit einem Video


----------



## hst_trialer (28. April 2013)

Woher kommt der Öltropfen an der unteren Rolle???

Und wie soll das mit dem Rückwärtstreten funktionieren?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. April 2013)

Ich steh' grade auf dem Schlauch. Was gibt das?

So wie ich das sehe kann das Rad nur rÃ¼ckfÃ¤hrts fahren? 
Bitte um AufklÃ¤rung


----------



## family-biker (29. April 2013)

wenn das ffw falsch rum drin ist,dürfte das per rückwärtstreten vorwärts fahren.


hä?why????


----------



## ingoingo (29. April 2013)

Es sollte durch Rückwärtstreten vorwärts fahren


----------



## family-biker (29. April 2013)

aber warum sollte es das tun wollen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (29. April 2013)

family-biker schrieb:


> aber warum sollte es das tun wollen?



Weil es dafür gebaut wurde.


----------



## Insomnia- (29. April 2013)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Weil es dafür gebaut wurde.


Aber warum sollte es das tun sollen?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (29. April 2013)

Left Side Drive schont den Freilauf? Ohne eine Bestätigung muss es sich nicht einmal um einen normalen Freilauf/Kurbel Handel. 
Umlenk Spielereien sind doch im DH/FR Bereich immer ganz gerne gesehen. Konzept Bike?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. April 2013)

Aber egal was mit dem Freilauf ist, das Rad kann sich nicht vorwärts drehen wenn man vorwärts tritt.
Dazu müsste die obere Spannrolle mit der kleinen popligen 5mm Schraube die gesamte Antrittslast aushalten.. Selbst dann würde sich das Hinterrad doch rückwärts drehen.

Kommt schon Leute, jetzt will ich es aber auch wissen


----------



## florianwagner (29. April 2013)

das ding ist zum ritzel von der nabe abziehen gedacht, einmal fest reingelatscht und das ritzel ist lose?!?!
hab ich jetzt was gewonnen???


----------



## hst_trialer (29. April 2013)

Wäre natürlich überaus dekadent sich dafür ein komplettes Fahrrad auf zu bauen


----------



## florianwagner (29. April 2013)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Wäre natürlich überaus dekadent sich dafür ein komplettes Fahrrad auf zu bauen



nein nein,
der "abzieher" wird an das fahrrad angeschraubt und später wieder demnontiert. es müssen nur laufrad und kurbel gedreht werden.


----------



## Insomnia- (27. Mai 2013)

Sooo Jungs und Mädels, "Kabra" taucht plötzlich im Teile-Sektor auf....
für mich nur als Rahmenhersteller bekannt, gibts nun auch alles andere von denen.

http://www.trialmarkt.de/Gabeln/Gabeln-20/Gabel-Kabra-20-HID-Magura::1865.html

20" Gabel ist auf dem weg zu mir, wenn sie da ist werde ich berichten


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (27. Mai 2013)

Tryall NoWar V2 Carbon Gabel 26"

http://www.k-124store.com/fr/26/142-try-all-fourche-carbone.html

Bin ja nicht sehr zimperlich was Preise angeht, aber Hand aufs Herz, 399 ?!


----------



## LBC (10. Januar 2014)

Neuer 26 Zoll Rahmen von Because. Mit horizontalen Ausfallenden, Press fit BB. und vernünftiger Diskaufnahme!!! Könnte sogar eine modifizierte 180mm Bremsaufnahme sein schaut mal so aus.............. kennt sich vielleicht jemand aus? 
Geo: Radstand 1060mm/ Trettlager +20mm / Hinterbau 380mm Gewicht 1900gr. incl. Lager.
Mir wäre zwar das Inspired Hex mit Scheibe lieber aber das kommt vor 2015 nicht und 24 Zoll will ich nicht. Also wird das mein nächster Rahmen.
http://www.upbikes.com.ua/product.php?productID=1731


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (10. Januar 2014)

also die discaufnahme sieht gut fleischig aus,ich frag mich nur,warum immer noch kaum einer postmount verbaut,das wäre selbst bei 26" sicher(denke ich).eine seitlich befestigte wird immer weniger verwindungssteif sein als eine in belastungsrichtung montierte.(wobei die schrauben in einem fall scher-,im anderen biegekräfte abbekommen)
egal,sieht haltbar aus.rein vom hinsehen würde ich auch sagen dass die aufnahme +20 ist,nagel mich aber nicht darauf fest


----------



## Mulholland (10. Januar 2014)

Wobei ich bei 26 Zoll Laufrädern und der genutzte Hebel eher die kleine Scheibe im Verhältnis als sehr 
gefährdet sehe. Landet man sehr rückenlastig, also negativ, dann biegt sich die Scheibe in die Richtung
für welche sie nicht ausgelegt ist. Heisst dann müssen eben 26 Zoll Trialscheiben entwickelt werden,
wenn es diese noch nicht gibt. Ich spreche damit aber nur die 26 Zoll Trial only Fraktion an und nicht
26 Zoll Street Urban Trialwannabemoves.


----------



## hst_trialer (10. Januar 2014)

Mulholland schrieb:


> Wobei ich bei 26 Zoll Laufrädern und der genutzte Hebel eher die kleine Scheibe im Verhältnis als sehr
> gefährdet sehe. Landet man sehr rückenlastig, also negativ, dann biegt sich die Scheibe in die Richtung
> für welche sie nicht ausgelegt ist. Heisst dann müssen eben 26 Zoll Trialscheiben entwickelt werden,
> wenn es diese noch nicht gibt. Ich spreche damit aber nur die 26 Zoll Trial only Fraktion an und nicht
> 26 Zoll Street Urban Trialwannabemoves.



Abhilfe schafft dabei teilweise eine symmetrische Scheibe:
http://www.al4bikes.com/data/productos/dis160tryall_z.jpg


----------



## Mulholland (11. Januar 2014)

Also wie vermutet gibt es das. Okay !
Wobei ich bei 26 immer Zweifel hätte, dass ne Scheibenbremse die Kräfte auch wirklich bereitstellen kann,
welche benötigt werden. Ich werde hinten nur und immer HS 33 oder maximal V Brake fahren.


----------



## benzman (11. Januar 2014)

Mulholland schrieb:


> Wobei ich bei 26 Zoll Laufrädern und der genutzte Hebel eher die kleine Scheibe im Verhältnis als sehr
> gefährdet sehe. Landet man sehr rückenlastig, also negativ, dann biegt sich die Scheibe in die Richtung
> für welche sie nicht ausgelegt ist. Heisst dann müssen eben 26 Zoll Trialscheiben entwickelt werden,
> wenn es diese noch nicht gibt. Ich spreche damit aber nur die 26 Zoll Trial only Fraktion an und nicht
> 26 Zoll Street Urban Trialwannabemoves.


 
versteh ich nicht. die scheibe "biegt" sich nicht, sie tordiert axial entgegen ihren strebenkonstruktion. macht den bremsscheiben in der realität gar nix. zumindest hab ich noch nie ne scheibe deswegen kaputtgehen sehen. und der effekt wird umso schlimmer je größer die scheibe ist und nicht umgekehrt. sprichwort kraft mal hebel.

noch ein paar wörter zur oft verlangten postmount aufnahme welche in der theorie ja wirklich steifer ist. in der praxis spürt da kein mensch den unterschied. der grund warum noch oft auf die alte variante zurückgegriffen wird liegt einfach an den kosten. die postmountbremsaufnahme ist einfachaufwändiger herzustellen und damit teurer.

gruß


----------



## Mulholland (11. Januar 2014)

Nun ich kenne Leute bei welchen die " normale " Scheibe gebrochen ist.
Sicher muss das nicht die Regel sein, aber ich habe eben meine Zweifel.
Ach fahren doch sehr wenige auf ihrem 26 Zol Trial hinten Scheibe oder
täusche ich mich ? Zumindest Hinterrad kenne ich keinen. Vorderrad ist 
da eh unkritisch da man dort immer die normale Druckrichtung hat.


Gruss


----------



## benzman (11. Januar 2014)

klar die spaghetti-ärmchen 90gramm scheiben gehen schon mal kaputt. die brechen aber auch bei "normaler" belastungsrichtung.
scheibe is bei 26 zoll nicht so verbreitet, weil du über die speichenlänge doch schon sehr merklichen flex hast und das viele leute, mich eingeschlossen, als wenig vertrauenserweckend empfinden.


----------



## Mulholland (11. Januar 2014)

Huch an das Flexen hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht.. Stimmt 
Eigentlich müsste es dich extra dafür spezielle Naben mit einem hohen Flansch geben, für kurze Speichen.
Ach bei Trial könnte man so viel noch optimieren aber der Massenmarkt ist einfach nicht da.


----------



## Xmut Zadar (22. Januar 2014)

The RAIJIN HASHTAGG By Vincent Hermance


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (22. Januar 2014)




----------



## family-biker (22. Januar 2014)

normal sollte man solche hedgefond-methoden ja boykottieren.
sauteuer-insolvenz-wieder sauteuer.und wo geht die kohle hin?in die brieftasche.

keine hater jetzt,ist nur meine meinung,vor allem weil zig händler um ihre koxx-lieferungen geprällt worden sind und unter dem neuen label keinen cent sehen werden...


----------



## Mulholland (22. Januar 2014)

Aus KOXX wurde KOKS  oder wie ?


----------



## family-biker (22. Januar 2014)

ne aus koxx wurden dicks


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (23. Januar 2014)

Gang und gebe in der 


family-biker schrieb:


> normal sollte man solche hedgefond-methoden ja boykottieren.
> sauteuer-insolvenz-wieder sauteuer.und wo geht die kohle hin?in die brieftasche.
> 
> keine hater jetzt,ist nur meine meinung,vor allem weil zig händler um ihre koxx-lieferungen geprällt worden sind und unter dem neuen label keinen cent sehen werden...


Gang und gebe in der Wirtschaft. Nur eine Frage der Ehtik. 
Da kann man auch die Frage hinterher schieben: Wie verwerflich ist es alles im Ausland zu kaufen ? Nur um ein paar Euro zu sparen.


----------



## family-biker (23. Januar 2014)

ein teufelskreis: wenn man hier fertigen lässt, sinkt die zahl derer,die sich das noch leisten können,das dann zu kaufen,um einen grossteil,und man will was verdienen,also muss man eine bestimmte menge verkaufen.darum wiederum muss der preis runter,was wiederdie fertigung im inland auschliesst.darum kommen ja inspired,trek,scott,ja alle eigentlich,mittlererweile aus taiwan und co.

kein diskussionsthema für hier,eher was für ein politikforum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzman (11. Februar 2014)

http://tribalzine.com/?Roberto-Timellini-nous-presente-le

neues carbon gerät. leider bisl schwer geraten.........


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Februar 2014)

benzman schrieb:


> leider bisl schwer geraten.........



Und hässlich!


----------



## Woll-E (11. Februar 2014)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Und hässlich!


 

Jepp, geht mal gar nicht. 
Da lobe ich mir das M5 von Monty !


----------



## kamo-i (12. Februar 2014)

Woll-E schrieb:


> Jepp, geht mal gar nicht.
> Da lobe ich mir das M5 von Monty !



Ach ja, Geschmäcker... Ich find die Karre (rein optisch) voll geil.


----------



## IgnazGoldziher (19. Februar 2014)

b1k3:

http://www.tribalzine.com/?Interview-exclusive-de-Bruno

http://www.tribalzine.com/?B1K3-la-20-Ekinox-la-26-Eklipse-el


----------



## Woll-E (19. Februar 2014)

Isch hob men noie Rahme scho jefunde 
Hashtag irgendwas 26 Zoll. Sieht geilo aus und kommt im Frühjahr.


----------



## python (19. Februar 2014)

Woll-E schrieb:


> Isch hob men noie Rahme scho jefunde
> Hashtag irgendwas 26 Zoll. Sieht geilo aus und kommt im Frühjahr.



gibts ab nächste woche bei trialmarkt.de


----------



## Woll-E (19. Februar 2014)

Na wo kauf ich wohl ein und woher hab ich wohl die Info  

Greeeeeets


----------



## Xmut Zadar (24. Februar 2014)

http://www.trials-riders.es/2014/02/benito-ros-presenta-su-nuevo-proyecto.html


----------



## Insomnia- (24. Februar 2014)

Koxx sky?
Is that you?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (3. März 2014)

NAGELNEUE MIDDLEBURNS!!!
http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/cranks_pair/middleburn_rs7_crankset/c514p182.html


----------



## Woll-E (3. März 2014)

4 Kant


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (3. März 2014)

Woll-E schrieb:


> 4 Kant


Die Option ISIS ist auch vorhanden!?


----------



## Woll-E (3. März 2014)

Ich liebe ISIS 

Bin bei 4 Kant halt skeptisch, da das ja meist nur über Kraft in Verbindung mit Konifizierung sitzt.
Heisst bei ständigem nachziehen, weitet sich der 4 Kant immer weiter auf. Kannt man aus alten
MTB Zeiten nur zu gut. Aber kann mich auch täuschen ...


----------



## Insomnia- (3. März 2014)

Option 2 sind 170er isis


----------



## Woll-E (3. März 2014)

Nice nice...

Wenn mein Neuaufbau meines neuen Gaules kommt, denk ich da drüber nach. Sehen schon sehr fett aus.
Nur müsste diese man dann " schwärzen oder gelben " damit die zum Frame passen.


----------



## erwinosius (3. März 2014)

> *Option 2 (ISIS Spline, Pro Trials 22t) *


----------



## benzman (3. März 2014)

es lebe der rückschritt


----------



## Woll-E (4. März 2014)

wieso ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzman (4. März 2014)

weil................................4 kant niemals fortschritt bedeuten kann


----------



## Woll-E (4. März 2014)

axo jo dann bin ich ja richtig


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. März 2014)

Sehr schön.

170mm ISIS MIddleburns waren ja lange aus dem Programm und ähnlich rar wie der Shimano XTR Booster. Hab für meine Kurbeln auch ewig suchen müssen - lohnt sich aber! 

Extrem geil, dass wieder welche gefertigt werden. Und immernoch mit lebenslanger Grantie auf Materialfehler 

Müsste man sich eigentlich auf Lager legen, wenn ich nicht schon 1 1/2 Sätze Arme und zwei Rockringe hätte


----------



## jan_hl (10. März 2014)

High-End 24er von Ozonys:



http://www.tribalzine.com/?Des-infos-sur-l-Ozonys-Iron


----------



## jjtr (10. März 2014)

Street? Comp!








Ganzer Bericht: http://tribalzine.com/?Le-National-de-Bike-Trial-2014


----------



## benzman (10. März 2014)

schöne sachen dabei besonders der 24er rahmen. mal sehn ob der genauso teuer ist wie der inspired.... die stahlwelle rollt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Woll-E (10. März 2014)

Also was mal wirklich pimp wäre, wären Kurbeln in dem " kunterbunt zu heiß gemachtem Stahl " Stil.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. März 2014)

Krieg ich jedes Mal die Krise, wenn ich einen Sattel so eingestellt sehe..


----------



## family-biker (10. März 2014)

ich find das lustig,selbst im streetbereich(ich nenn das hier jetzt einfach so,weil klar ist,dass es um trial geht),haben alle immer den "steel is real" fimmel den ich und andere haben belächelt,und jetzt kommen alle langsam auf den trichter (zurück).
leuten wie ali c hats bestimmt zig fourplay-rahmen unterm a... zerbröselt,nur kann man das nicht beweisen,keiner redet darüber.
der arcade wird wohl halten.

die rainbow-beschichtung sieht geil aus,indeed!


----------



## Woll-E (10. März 2014)

ZOO!CONTROL schrieb:


> Krieg ich jedes Mal die Krise, wenn ich einen Sattel so eingestellt sehe..



Also mein Sky sah so aus vom Sattel her 

 

Wer jetzt hier " anal " bevorzugt oder nicht, müssen wir NICHT diskutieren.
Ich habe aber mich schon so einigemal mit dem Bike hingelegt und auch aufs Bike.
Ich begrüsse es nicht, wenn ein aufgerichteter Sattel sich mit meinem Hintern vergnügt.
Genau darum war auch mein Sattel waagerecht


----------



## Moppel_kopp (10. März 2014)

man rechnet nicht damit das man auf den sattel knallt  der sattel gehört parallel zum oberrohr eingestellt. Das die triboula brüder ein marino fahren finde ich doch recht gefährlich ^^ aber jeder wie er mag


----------



## Woll-E (10. März 2014)

Wie der Sattel hingehört bestimmt wohl immer noch der Fahrer und nicht irgend so ne
Pseudoszeneregel es sei denn, man ist noch in dem Alter wo man sich solchen Dingen
unüberlegt beugt. Sonst unterhalten wir uns mal darüber, dass Lenker nicht
verrutscht moniert werden und so weiter... gibt ja so Spezies im Trialbereich die so
komische Lenkerposis fahren ^^


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. März 2014)

Woll-E schrieb:


> dass Lenker nicht
> verrutscht moniert werden und so weiter...



Ja, richtig.


----------



## family-biker (10. März 2014)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:


> triboula brüder ein marino fahren


ein marino der neueren generation würde das locker aushalten.warscheinlich sogar eher,hat einer die hintere discaufnahme bzw. die zuhehörige verstrebung gesehen?
na?wo setzen die bremsmomente an?stimmt,genau da,wo das gusset aufhört.naja,prototyp schätze ich,wird noch.gefällt auf jeden fall.

zugegeben,die schweissnähte sind wesentlich besser als marinos,sind halt bikes von robotern-für roboter


----------



## benzman (10. März 2014)

so nähte bekommt man auch mit der hand hin. vernünftige gerätschaft und erfahrung vorausgesetzt.


----------



## family-biker (10. März 2014)

benzman schrieb:


> so nähte bekommt man auch mit der hand hin. vernünftige gerätschaft und erfahrung vorausgesetzt.




in deutschland um 1200 euro ,klar doch.
in peru für etwas über 200, kaum.
erwartet ja auch keiner.
ich erwarte von einem funktionsteil ein einigermaßen ansprechendes äusseres,aber vor allem stabilität,und da kenn ich ausser damon watson keinen,der sich beschwert hat.

der ozonys wird mit sicherheit auch an der 400.- grenze kratzen,obwohl ihn unterbezahlte taiwanesen in die richtlehre der roboterstrasse eingespannt haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan_hl (10. März 2014)

Wird sowas in Kleinserie (Ich glaube nicht, dass Ozonys da 5000 Stückr ordert) mit dem Roboter geschweißt? Lohnt sich das überhaupt von den Einrichtungskosten und der Programmierung usw? Ich kenn mich da leider garnicht aus.


----------



## family-biker (10. März 2014)

die rahmenlehren ausrichten lassen und die roboter programmieren ist ab 100stück erschwinglich(bzw auf den einzelrahmen umgerechnet rechnets sich),schätze so ein rahmen geht aus dem werk unlackiert für 100 euro raus.


----------



## benzman (11. März 2014)

sind sicher nicht roboter geschweißt. kann ich mir bei diesen stückzahlen nicht vorstellen. da müssten schon einige 100 stück pro schicht durchlaufen. eine ganze roboterstraße wegen 10 trial rahmen pro tag blockieren niemals. auch in taiwan kann man rechnen...gibt dort drüben etliche firmen die von hand schweißen (z.b. die dirt rahmen von youngtalent, etc...). 

man will es nicht glauben die fernostler haben die ruhigsten hände der welt und jahrzehnte schweißerfahrung. habe damals zu meiner aktiven zeit bei endorfin zwei unterschiedliche firmen für die anfertigung von prototypen beauftragt. bei beiden sahen die nähte aus wie mit dem lineal gezogen fast schon unheimlich gleichmäßig geschuppt. auf meine nachfrage wie die rahmen geschweißt wurden, bekam ich die aussage: " protoypes are matter of the boss, no question there handweld of course". was so viel heißt wie: handgeschweißt vom erfahrensten schweißer.

vom preis dürften die unlackiert max. 60€ kosten. vorausgesetzt sie kommen aus taiwan. weiß ja auch kein mensch welche rohrqualität/legierung die benutzten (oder stehts irgendwo?)


----------



## family-biker (11. März 2014)

^^der mann hat ahnug,wie es scheint.ich  war immer der annahme,dass handgeschweisste billiger sein müssen als robotergeschweisste,darum hab ich eher "nen hunny" geschätzt.aber stimmt,raw sind 60 realistisch.

aber das einer in der massenproduktion von hand solche nähte zieht,der könnte genauso gut ein schwertmeister sein imo,wahnsinn.

again what learnt


----------



## family-biker (11. März 2014)

bah,doppelpost.


----------



## Woll-E (11. März 2014)

Was für extreme Summen. Da könnte ich fast mit dem " aufhören " spekulieren.


----------



## family-biker (11. März 2014)

tja,fasttech.com schaffen es,elektronik,messer und anderes nahezu zum herstellungspreis ohne versandkosten anzubieten,was wir bräuchten wäre einer,der das mit fahrradkomponenten macht


----------



## Woll-E (11. März 2014)

Also Hartz  - Sports.com.
We pay you play


----------



## erwinosius (12. März 2014)

> elektronik,messer und anderes nahezu zum herstellungspreis


woher bist du dir da so sicher. Ich gehe davon aus dass auch diese Jungs ihr Geschäft nur betreiben um Geld zu verdienen. Das heißt Herstellungskosten + Nebenkosten + Kosten für Vertrieb und Versand = Endpreis.
Nur mal als einfache Aufrechnung. Macht ja niemand zum Spaß ein Geschäft auf. Und wenn die Teile sehr billig sind, spricht das vielleicht nicht unbedingt für höchste Qualität. Wobei man sich bei Handy und Kabel-Teilen ja selbst in Deutschland über die teils wahnsinnig günstigen Angebote wundern muss.

Gruß
erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (12. März 2014)

hast du mir das jetzt echt erklärt? 
schon klar,dass die jungs auch auf ihre kosten kommen.
ich hab da wohl ein paar anführungsstriche zu wenig drin,wenn man sich deren preise ansieht fragt man sich was das zeug tatsächlich wert ist,wenn da schon einer ne marge dran hatte.

als beispiel:hab mir nen "clone" von nem 250€-gerät für 26,08 €da bestellt.material gleich,verarbeitung gleich.
1:1.manche sachen dort werden als "authentic" rausgehauen und sind das auch,der preis ist nur unwesentlich höher.

was ich sagen wollte ist,da sind sachen dabei,für die du hier das 10fache hinblätterst.
sowas für fahrradteile...

fasttech sitzen halt in kowloon zwischen zig hallen,in denen die noch ungelabelten sonys und ähnliches rumliegen und verschicken quasi ab werk.

dass die meisten unserer komponenten umgelabelte katalogteile sind,lässt sich ja kaum bestreiten


----------



## MisterLimelight (12. März 2014)

was soll das denn hier werden, eine Werbeplattform für eine China-Elektronikseite?!
Zahl doch einfach das Zehnfache, schließlich verdienst Du das Zwanzigfache. Geiz ist schon lange nicht mehr geil.


----------



## Woll-E (12. März 2014)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> was soll das denn hier werden, eine Werbeplattform für eine China-Elektronikseite?!
> Zahl doch einfach das Zehnfache, schließlich verdienst Du das Zwanzigfache. Geiz ist schon lange nicht mehr geil.


 



Das ewige Gejammer ... komischer Weise gibts solche Leute in jedem Forum, für die
unterschiedlichsten Hobbies und Bereiche.


----------



## family-biker (12. März 2014)

each to their own.
ansonsten,over and out,ihr meckerlieschen


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. März 2014)

Wieder ein neues 24"?!
http://www.trialmarkt.de/Angebote-Bikes/Bike-24-SAW-Street-Trial-gruen::2122.html


----------



## Woll-E (16. März 2014)

ZOO!CONTROL schrieb:


> Wieder ein neues 24"?!
> http://www.trialmarkt.de/Angebote-Bikes/Bike-24-SAW-Street-Trial-gruen::2122.html




Hab gestern ja mit JAN mein neues Bike aufgebaut und nebenbei mir die SAW´s angeschaut.
Kosten für die angebotene Qualität meiner Meinung nach zu viel. Ich bin ja der totale Gegner 
von Geiz ist geil und mag das gewhyne nicht aber die Teile .... Verarbeitung und Komponenten
finde ich nicht so prickelnd. Die Shimano Brakes... rofl ich hab da mal richtig reingegriffen und 
das fühlte sich an, als ob ich den Hebel verbiege...Für Einsteiger evtl okay aber ansonsten finde 
ich die SAW´s pfui... ist aber meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. März 2014)

Immerhin fast alle Komponenten Eigenmarke (oder halt umgelabelt, aber trotzdem bemerkenswert)


----------



## Woll-E (16. März 2014)

China ...


----------



## family-biker (16. März 2014)

taiwan,um genau zu sein


----------



## Woll-E (16. März 2014)

Auch gelb


----------



## family-biker (16. März 2014)

treffen sich ein deutscher und ein japaner.sagt der japaner"ei gelb!"
sagt der deutsche "ei weiß!"


----------



## Woll-E (16. März 2014)




----------



## Insomnia- (16. März 2014)

wäre ich ein stahlrahmen würde ich mich vor lachen verziehen


----------



## jan_hl (20. März 2014)

Es gibt neue Inspired 24":

Das Einsteigermodell heißt jetzt Flow und basiert auf dem Element

http://www.inspiredbicycles.com/inspired_flow_24_bike_p60.php

Und das Element basiert jetzt auf dem normalen vorherigem normalen 24" Rahmen

http://www.inspiredbicycles.com/inspired_element_24_bike_p62.php


----------



## Hoffes (20. März 2014)

Hi

es gibt noch ein Paar Bremsamaturen

die Sind von Brake Force One

da wiegt die Amatur 42gr 
Hab sie jetzt Seit heute am Rad

kosten 125€ das stück


----------



## Insomnia- (21. März 2014)

Da gibts doch irgendson Mädel die hat das alles in Pink, inkl Flüssigkeit hatte schon überlegt was die fährt...
Die Flüssigkeit wird wohl auch von denen selber kommen?
HAste da auch nen BKV integriert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (21. März 2014)

Wie ist der Druckpunkt? Im Scheiben Sektor werden sie ja für die "Innovationen" zerrissen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. März 2014)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> es gibt noch ein Paar Bremsamaturen
> 
> ...


Warte mal. Du fährst die BFO mit HS33 Slaves?


----------



## jjtr (21. März 2014)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Warte mal. Du fährst die BFO mit HS33 Slaves?



Das tut er. Gnadenlos. Bin auch schon sehr gespannt darauf, das mal anfassen zu dürfen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. März 2014)

Wäre interessant wie die Hebel sich machen. Bei der Scheibenbremse war das ja nicht so der Hit und von Anfangs 800,- für das Set, wurde sie dann für 200,- verramscht.


----------



## Hoffes (24. März 2014)

also erstes wochenende haben sie super überstanden

musste hinten einen kleinen Booster dran machen weil sonst der druckpunkt butter weich war

sonst bin ich super zufrieden bis jetz

bremsflüssigleit habe ich auch von bfo bekommen


sorry für die groß klein schreibung usw bin grad erst heim gekommen und muss morgen früh raus


----------



## benzman (24. März 2014)

...da is wieder was aus der Fräse gefallen...

http://superlighthubs.weebly.com/kurbelschrauben-sl11.html


----------



## erwinosius (24. März 2014)

Bin ich zu dämlich oder machst du Werbung für diese Weebly Seite?
Bei mir kommt ich nur auf: http://www.weebly.com/index.php?lang=de#
habe natürlich keinen weebly Login?!

gruß
erwin


----------



## jan_hl (24. März 2014)

Bei mir klappts. Hast du evtl Adblock oder so?


----------



## benzman (24. März 2014)

superlighthubs.weebly.com	 dann auf isis schrauben, geht natürlich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (31. März 2014)

Gerade beim Jan gefunden.

Genauso simpel wie gut, wieso kam man nicht früher auf sowas?!
http://www.trialmarkt.de/Werkzeuge/Jitsie-Abzieher-fuer-Schraubritzel-12-Zaehne::2132.html
So als Alternative zu den meist nicht so Ritzel-schonenden Methoden á la Schraubstock/Flex.

Braucht man nur leider zu selten um die Anschaffung rechtfertigen zu können..


----------



## Woll-E (31. März 2014)

45 Piepen ? Das is ja schon fast n halbes neues Laufrad 
Neues Ritzel kostet um die 16 Euro. Na da Lob ich mir die Flex


----------



## HarzEnduro (31. März 2014)

ZOO!CONTROL schrieb:


> So als Alternative zu den meist *nicht so Ritzel-schonenden* Methoden á la Schraubstock/Flex.



Flex ja aber Schraubstock ist doch ok und sehr ritzelschonend. 45,-! Pffff....!


----------



## hst_trialer (31. März 2014)

Vor allem brauchst für jede Ritzelgröße ein anderes Tool.


----------



## HarzEnduro (31. März 2014)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Vor allem brauchst für jede Ritzelgröße ein anderes Tool.



Eben. Die sollen endlich mal das Geld in ordentliche Produktentwicklung* stecken als in Dinge, die die Welt nicht braucht.

*In einem halben Jahr mehr Ausschuss an Trial Teilen gehabt als in meinem ganzen Radfahrleben davor.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (31. März 2014)

Naja gut, ich dachte eigentlich auch eher weniger daran sowas zu kaufen als die Tatsache, dass noch niemand auf die Idee kam sich sowas zu fertigen.
Würde ich nur 20" fahren, würd es sich für mich persönlich schon lohnen sowas zu bauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (31. März 2014)

Könnte man in vereinfachter Bauweise mit gehärteten Stiften und einem Drehteil nachbauen. Soll ich mal was konstruieren?


----------



## Insomnia- (31. März 2014)

Das ding so anzufertigen stell ich mir aufwendig vor, ausserdem steht jitsie drauf. Damit ist der Preis gerechtfertigt.
Kette drum, schraubstock, feddisch


----------



## benzman (1. April 2014)

macht euch das Leben nicht so schwer......

http://www.fahrrad-und-zubehoer.de/category/marken/pedros/


----------



## hst_trialer (1. April 2014)

Die Ritzelzange ist gut, aber der Hebelarm ist zu kurz. Da müsste man sich noch was überlegen ohne die Zange dabei zu verbiegen.


----------



## kenbug (1. April 2014)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Die Ritzelzange ist gut, aber der Hebelarm ist zu kurz. Da müsste man sich noch was überlegen ohne die Zange dabei zu verbiegen.



Die Zange ist ja nur eine Alternative zur Kettenpeitsche und nicht zum Abdrehen gedacht. Mit schlappen 50€, die sie kosten soll, baue ich mir 50 Kettenpeitschen mit denen man nicht "abrutscht, sich böse wehtut" und weint.
Im Grunde ist es doch wie Insomnia sagte: Kette ums ritzel - Kettenenden einspannen - Laufrad gegen den Uhrzeiger drehen - ab!


----------



## hst_trialer (1. April 2014)

kenbug schrieb:


> Die Zange ist ja nur eine Alternative zur Kettenpeitsche und nicht zum Abdrehen gedacht. Mit schlappen 50€, die sie kosten soll, baue ich mir 50 Kettenpeitschen mit denen man nicht "abrutscht, sich böse wehtut" und weint.
> Im Grunde ist es doch wie Insomnia sagte: Kette ums ritzel - Kettenenden einspannen - Laufrad gegen den Uhrzeiger drehen - ab!



Prinzipiell schon, aber ein sicherer Garant ist es nicht. Hatte zumindest an einer Kurbel mal Probleme. Am Ende habe ich einen langen Hebel an das Ritzel geschraubt, da dieses glücklicherweise Löcher hatte. 
Ich aber auch Fan von guten Tools! Wenn sich etwas variables bauen ließe von 12-18T dann wäre ich auch bereit da mal was zu starten.


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. April 2014)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Wenn sich etwas variables bauen ließe


Ist doch garnicht so schwer. Einfach stabile Pins auf verschiebbaren Platten, die sich je nach Größe des Ritzels dann nach innen oder nach außen verschieben lassen.


----------



## jan_hl (2. April 2014)




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (2. April 2014)

Aus einem Quader gefräst ?


----------



## Woll-E (2. April 2014)

Aluminium 3D Printer ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (2. April 2014)

Ist der jetzt aus Alu der neue M5?


----------



## benzman (2. April 2014)

nur hydrogeformt....... schade sieht aber robust aus dat teil


----------



## benzman (2. April 2014)

passt zwar nicht direkt an ein trialbike, ist aber für den ein oder anderen vielleicht trotzdem interessant:

hab ich mir für mein wald-bike gebaut (und mich dabei an den leichten naben aus dem schwarzwald orientiert ).

gewicht liegt bei 145gramm. mehr bilder hier: http://superlighthubs.weebly.com/qr20-10.html


----------



## kamo-i (3. April 2014)

.


----------



## jan_hl (3. April 2014)

Auch als 26" Version:


----------



## montfa (3. April 2014)

beides 20".


----------



## Woll-E (3. April 2014)

Kostet ?

Edit: Und bitte bitte macht mal ne Kettenspannerkreation ala 
Crewkerz Cleep < funktioniert ! >


----------



## erwinosius (3. April 2014)

finde dieses einteilige Design einfach geil. Angefangen hats mit dem Ozonys Curve, dann das M5 und nun das. Hat was......


----------



## benzman (3. April 2014)

angefangen hats mit dem hoffmann fatpipe ende der 90er/anfang 2000der und nicht mit dem curve. ich darf doch wohl sehr bitten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund-Aut (4. April 2014)

angefangen hat es schon in den 80ern.... hab noch Bilder in einem alten Magazin, muss ich mal heraussuchen und einscannen... Die Designs wiederholen sich immer wieder


----------



## erwinosius (4. April 2014)

So lange bin ich noch nicht beim Trialen dabei. Und meine ersten Begegnungen mit der Bauform, die ich auch wirklich schön fand, waren eben die oben genannten. Mit war klar dass das alles schonmal dagewesen ist. 
Über Bilder würde ich mich trotzdem freuen.

Gruß
erwin


----------



## Xmut Zadar (7. April 2014)

*Abel Mustieles launches his own brand: Clean*
http://www.trialinside.com/abel-mustieles-lance-sa-marque-clean/?lang=en


----------



## jjtr (7. April 2014)

Xmut Zadar schrieb:


> *Abel Mustieles launches his own brand: Clean*
> http://www.trialinside.com/abel-mustieles-lance-sa-marque-clean/?lang=en



Endlich mal wieder eine Bremse, bei der die Lenkerschrauben nicht den Oberschenkel anfressen...


----------



## Insomnia- (7. April 2014)

Watson fährt wieder und das für hashtagg... Mit Carbon Gabel


----------



## Woll-E (7. April 2014)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Watson fährt wieder und das für hashtagg... Mit Carbon Gabel


 
WASSSSSSSSSSSSSSS??????????????????????????????????????????????????????

Funzt sein Knie doch wieder ? Geile news !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (7. April 2014)

Ja scheinbar läuft das wieder.
Fahrrad soll dann in paar Wochen auch fertig sein. Rahmen hat er schon den Rajin


----------



## Woll-E (7. April 2014)

Der Junge hat G-schmack ... Déjà-vu und so


----------



## python (7. April 2014)

Jap hat er auch ))


----------



## Woll-E (7. April 2014)

Noch so einer


----------



## Insomnia- (7. April 2014)

Ganz ehrlich, die sagen :
'Hier Teile umsonst'
Klar sagt man da ja, das hat doch mit geschmack nichts zu tun oder seh ich das falsch?
Der wird die Teile nach strich und Faden zuerreißen.


----------



## hst_trialer (7. April 2014)

Korrekt.


----------



## family-biker (7. April 2014)

ich hab irgendwie das gefühl,die JAF-pleite und das knie-aua vom watson sind irgendwie correlated 
naja,typisch watson.


----------



## Insomnia- (7. April 2014)

Das Jaf Rad hatte er doch verkauft und das kursiert auch nich irgendwo aufer Insel.


----------



## family-biker (7. April 2014)

ich dachte mehr an sowas wie knie als grund,aber eigentlich von jaf abgesprungen.


----------



## Woll-E (8. April 2014)

Also Python und mir gings eher darum, dass wir auch das Hashtagg fahren... und um nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## python (9. April 2014)

Woll-E schrieb:


> Also Python und mir gings eher darum, dass wir auch das Hashtagg fahren... und um nicht mehr



Jo richtig  aber bin echt mal auf Video von ihm gespannt )


----------



## Insomnia- (15. April 2014)

http://www.trialmarkt.de/Bremsschei....html?MODsid=365c92e0bd7a796cd71722449b253053


----------



## Woll-E (15. April 2014)

Omg !!!!!!!!!!

Jetzt will ich meinen Freilauf von *Jitsie* NIEMALS von innen sehen ....
Die Bremsscheibe ist mal ...


----------



## jjtr (15. April 2014)

„Große Kontaktflächen für hohe Reibung.”
is klar - aber wie immer bei Bremsen kann man jegliche Physik-Theorie in der
Praxis in die Tonne treten und wird zerknirscht feststellen müssen, dass die Dinger
super funktionieren...


----------



## Woll-E (15. April 2014)

Ich glaube Insomnia hat da eher bedenken wegen den filigranen Verbinungsstegen zum Spider


----------



## Insomnia- (15. April 2014)

Normalerweise sind die ja entgegen der bremsrichtung gebogen... Naja ich fahr v brake.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. April 2014)

Wird bestimmt ein ähnliches Geräusch machen wie damals, als ich aus Unwissenheit Wurzelspeichung mit Scheibenbremsen kombiniert habe


----------



## Insomnia- (15. April 2014)

Ich seh die Kiefer in den palettenstapeln hängen....


----------



## kamo-i (16. April 2014)

Mein erster Gedanke war auch: "OMG!"

Aber...

Anders als bei den meisten anderen Bike-Sparten treten beim Trial die Bremskräfte oft auch entgegengesetzt der eigentlichen Richtung auf die Bremsscheibe. Von daher ist der Ansatz einer "Drehrichtungs-symetrischen" Scheibe gar nicht sooo falsch.

Allein wenn man ein Hindernis nicht ganz packt und rückwärts wieder abspringt und mit gezogener HR-Scheibenbremse aufm HR aufkommt sind die Kräfte enorm! Allein aus diesem Ansatz wäre es vll. sogar angebrachter "normale" scheiben verkehrt herum zu montieren oder nicht?



.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (16. April 2014)

Die Scheibe ist nur fürs Vorderrad zulässig


----------



## kamo-i (16. April 2014)

von mir aus. meine ich jetzt ja nicht nur genau für diese Scheibe betreffend. das DIE ihr geld nicht wert ist will ich nicht bestreiten. 

meine es mal ganz allg. ... 



.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. April 2014)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Die Scheibe ist nur fürs Vorderrad zulässig


Gibt aber auch ein entsprechendes Gegenstück für hinten, schau mal.
Sieht nicht viel anders aus.


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. April 2014)

So ne symmetrische Scheibe gibt es doch schon.


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. April 2014)

Übrigens gibt es einen Rückruf auf die HS33 Trialtech Light Gabel. Ist ja auch noch nicht so lange auf dem Markt.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (16. April 2014)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> http://www.trialmarkt.de/Bremsschei....html?MODsid=365c92e0bd7a796cd71722449b253053


Hatte es gestern Abend schon bemerkt. War nicht sicher ob Real oder Traum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Typhi (17. April 2014)

Ich würde mich wegen den stegen nicht so heiß machen, ich erinnere nur an die Trialtech Gabel die von einem Forumsmitglied (weis den Namen gerade nicht) die einem Schweizerkäse glich und bei der jeder omg geschrien hat. Und am Ende ist sie am schafft gebrochen!


----------



## jan_hl (6. Mai 2014)

Es gibt jetzt den Continental MacAskill Reifen zu kaufen:

http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/24_inch_tyres/continental_danny_macaskill_air_king/c85p12544.html


----------



## hst_trialer (6. Mai 2014)

Gut schwer für 24"...


----------



## Insomnia- (6. Mai 2014)

Woll-E schrieb:


> Omg !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jetzt will ich meinen Freilauf von *Jitsie* NIEMALS von innen sehen ....
> Die Bremsscheibe ist mal ...



Meiner knackt schon nach nem guten Monat...


----------



## Hoffes (18. Mai 2014)

Typhi schrieb:


> Ich würde mich wegen den stegen nicht so heiß machen, ich erinnere nur an die Trialtech Gabel die von einem Forumsmitglied (weis den Namen gerade nicht) die einem Schweizerkäse glich und bei der jeder omg geschrien hat. Und am Ende ist sie am schafft gebrochen!


der war ich

und habe 2 gabeln mit den löchern am schaft abgerissen


----------



## kamo-i (21. Mai 2014)

bereits mal gezeigt, aber dennoch: 

http://www.trialinside.com/video-presentation-prototype-ozonys-iron/


----------



## family-biker (25. Mai 2014)

ich wollte immer schon so ne lackierung,solange ich mit bikes zu tun habe.

jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## kamo-i (26. Mai 2014)

Vll. für Trial auch interessant?

<< _Haben Kettennieter ausgedient? Na ja, nicht ganz, aber wenn es nach Odyssey geht, dann benötigen wir dieses Werkzeug bald nur noch, um Ketten vor dem Einbauen auf die richtige Länge zu bringen. Die Kalifornier haben mit der “Key Chain” nämlich eine neue Kette entwickelt, die nach eigenen Angaben nicht nur stabiler als herkömmliche Ketten sein soll, sondern außerdem auch noch “Pins” hat, die man mit einem 3-mm-Inbus reparieren kann._ >>

*http://freedombmx.mpora.de/bmx-produkt-news/odyssey-key-chain-video.html*




.


----------



## family-biker (26. Mai 2014)

geile sache,obs aber auch so gut hält wie vernietet ist die frage.wir werden sehen.
aber die idee ist genial


----------



## sensiminded (26. Mai 2014)

Freiwillige Tester vor ;-)

VG Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jjtr (12. Juni 2014)

http://trial-world.com/en/brake-levers/529-clean-t13-brake-lever-.html


----------



## hst_trialer (12. Juni 2014)

Ich finde es ja immer wieder klasse, wie die gute alte HS33 in allen Formen und Farben nachgebaut wird.


----------



## Typhi (12. Juni 2014)

Ich finde die Idee der Kette super und werde gleich mal googlen was die so an Zugkraft aushält  Wenn sie mit der Kool Chain mithält kommt sie auf's rad


----------



## jjtr (12. Juni 2014)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Ich finde es ja immer wieder klasse, wie die gute alte HS33 in allen Formen und Farben nachgebaut wird.


 
Wenn das Ding überraschenderweise dichthält (ein Ring, also vermutlich kein Dreckabstreifer davor), ist mir das egal.
Beinfreundliche Klemmung, geschützter Leitungsabgang, leicht, schick -> kauf ich.


----------



## Typhi (12. Juni 2014)

Ich verstehe nur noch nicht ganz wieso dieser Grif gerade so gehyped wird und der Echo SL von damals so gut wie null Anklang gefunden hat. Klar ist das TPA anders gelöst und die beinfreundliche KLemmung besitzt er auch nicht aber er ist schon 3 Jahre alt (wenn ich richtig liege) und ist gerade mal 6 Gramm schwerer.



 

Außerdem vermisse ich bei dem Preis einen Alukolben wie bei den Racing Line Hebeln


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Juni 2014)

Typhi schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nur noch nicht ganz wieso dieser Grif gerade so gehyped wird und der Echo SL von damals so gut wie null Anklang gefunden hat. Klar ist das TPA anders gelöst und die beinfreundliche KLemmung besitzt er auch nicht aber er ist schon 3 Jahre alt (wenn ich richtig liege) und ist gerade mal 6 Gramm schwerer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kannste ja nachrüsten. 

Ich stell mir grad vor, wie man mit der Bremsleitung irgendwo leicht hängenbleibt. Da reißt das doch gleich ab. Wie bekommt man das überhaupt montiert. Ich weiß noch wie man sich mit den Magura Teilen in den Plastebacken mit dem Gummihammer abmüht.


----------



## hst_trialer (12. Juni 2014)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Kannste ja nachrüsten.
> 
> Ich stell mir grad vor, wie man mit der Bremsleitung irgendwo leicht hängenbleibt. Da reißt das doch gleich ab.



Bist du dir sicher?


----------



## family-biker (12. Juni 2014)

der neue clean hat kleinere kolben als maggie,echo...

nix da!


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Juni 2014)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher?


Nein bin ich nicht aber auf mich macht eine Befestigung mit Olive und Überwurfschraube einen stabileren Eindruck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (12. Juni 2014)

Na das lass ich mal einfach so im Raum stehen...


----------



## sensiminded (12. Juni 2014)

Das einzige was mich an den Clean Griffen stört, ist der überzogene Preis! Sonst hätte ich schon bestellt. 
Na Norman wo gibt's den überhaupt. Der ist mir noch nie aufgefallen, nur der Echo TR.

VG Alex


----------



## jjtr (13. Juni 2014)

sensiminded schrieb:


> Das einzige was mich an den Clean Griffen stört, ist der überzogene Preis! Sonst hätte ich schon bestellt.
> Na Norman wo gibt's den überhaupt. Der ist mir noch nie aufgefallen, nur der Echo TR.
> 
> VG Alex


 
http://www.trialshop.pl/en/spare-parts/572-echo-sl-brake-lever.html


----------



## benzman (13. Juni 2014)

....Der Bremsgriff wird komplett in Spanien produziert, um eine perfekte Qualitätskontrolle zu gewährleisten... 

da lehnt sich aber jemand weit aus dem Fenster. Qualität und Spanien?Seit wann übernimmt ein Land die Qualitätskontrolle für für Fernost-Fahrradteile? geil echt.


----------



## Typhi (13. Juni 2014)

Den gibt es sowohl in Plen als auch in dem schweizer Shop -> http://www.biketrial.ch/shop/index.php In dem schweizer SHop ist er auf 81€ reduziert. Wenn du da bestellst dann sag bescheid Alex, ich würde auch 2-3 Kleinteile nehmen für die eine Bestellung aber nicht wirklich sinn macht.


----------



## Typhi (13. Juni 2014)

Ich sehe gerade das er in Polen nur 48€ kostet, ich glaube ich muss mir einen bestellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sensiminded (13. Juni 2014)

Die Verschraubung ist doch aber auch ein Witz...

VG Alex


----------



## jan_hl (20. Juni 2014)

Neue 24" Fahrräder von Inspired:

http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/topic/187916-new-inspired-fourplay-proconsole-bikes/


----------



## Xmut Zadar (21. Juni 2014)

http://gillescoustellier.com/gilles-coustellier-roule-sur-breath/


----------



## jjtr (21. Juni 2014)

Xmut Zadar schrieb:


> http://gillescoustellier.com/gilles-coustellier-roule-sur-breath/


Der will wohl die Hermances ärgern.


----------



## benzman (23. Juli 2014)

servus

anlässlich einiger (teils penetranter) nachfragen wann den jetzt die 100gramm fallen, hab ich mich nochmal ans CAD gesetzt, bisl gefräst und fast 10 gramm rausgeschunden...... das ergebnis.... (HR Nabe 32L, 135mm EB) 98gramm
so und jetzt keine  "das geht noch leichter" mails mehr bitte.

gruß baschtel


----------



## Xmut Zadar (19. September 2014)

*Kenny Belaey *
Proudly present to you the #NewGT #Trialsbike GTbicycles... 1 bike, different setup possibilities... (Geo: +70BB - 1080WB) Super rigid but light still.


----------



## erwinosius (19. September 2014)

Auch wenn es mir rein optisch gefällt sind ein paar technisch interessante Ansätze drin (versetztes Tretlager)
Aber gefallen will es mir nicht......Bauen sie es jetzt wenigstens selbst?

gruß
erwin


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. September 2014)

Schaut irgendwie wie Titan aus. Ist das jetzt eigentlich diese neue Kurbel von Echo? Ausfallenden schauen aus als könnte man aus zwei Übersetzungen wählen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. September 2014)

Xmut Zadar schrieb:


>





Sieht aus, als wenn sich jemand beim Real eines der 99,-Räder gekauft hätte, sich die Zusatzkosten durch eine Vormontage sparen wollte und es selbst versucht hat.

Alter Schwede... sorry, aber mit der Lenkereinstellung und einer 3m langen Sattelstütze sieht das mal so verkrüppelt aus. Was soll überhaupt der Sattel an der Wettkampschleuder?
Völliges Unverständnis für den Hobel.


----------



## sensiminded (19. September 2014)

So wie ich es heraus gelesen habe, war es wohl Kennys Wunsch mit den Sattel. TRA fand's auch gut.
Kurbel ist Crewkerz.
Ich als alter GT Fan bin natürlich gespannt, wann man es dann mal erwerben könnte. Schade finde ich ein wenig, dass von der alten GT Rahmen Bauweise nicht wirklich etwas eingeflossen ist. Siehe ein altes Zaskar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. September 2014)

Mag sein. Aber wenn das Loch dann serienmäßig für die Stütze reinkommt, dann muss man da schon gut drum versteift haben, damit der da im Sattellosbetrieb nicht reißt.

Außerdem: Die Auflagefläche für die Hülse der Schraube an der Hinterradnabe ist ja wohl ein Witz. Ist das Ausfallende für 14mm BMX-Achsen konzipiert oder dürfen Menschen wie ich, die diese Schraube gerne mal anknallen, sowas gar nicht fahren? Wenn man da mal etwas fester schraubt macht die Hülse das wohl nicht lange mit.


Wird schon alles seine Daseinsberechtigung haben..


----------



## sensiminded (20. September 2014)

Stimmt, das Ausfallende sieht seltsam aus.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. Oktober 2014)

Da ich bestimmt nicht der einzige war, der Fragen zur neuen HopePro2 Evo SSP "40T" hatte, hier eine nette Anwtort von den Tartyjungs:
Hope hub: 40T worth buying?

Die neue Version der HopePro2 hat nun 80 Einrastpunkte und wird unter der Bezeichnung 40T (-> feinere Verzahnung im Nabenkörper) angeboten.


----------



## hst_trialer (1. Oktober 2014)

Sag bloß... verrückt. Und ich wunder mich warum meine 40T Hope SSP so fein rattert... 

Spaß beiseite. Ich hab sie genau wegen der 80EPs gekauft. Ist echt geil und schön laut.


----------



## kamo-i (1. Oktober 2014)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Sag bloß... verrückt. Und ich wunder mich warum meine 40T Hope SSP so fein rattert...
> 
> Spaß beiseite. Ich hab sie genau wegen der 80EPs gekauft. Ist echt geil und schön laut.



Same here. Und bin ja davor die normale Hope gefahren. FÄTST schon noch mehr.


----------



## family-biker (1. Oktober 2014)

wenn man nur die nabenhülse inkl.drivering ("ratchet ring") austauscht,kann man aus der vorhandenen 48t auch ne 80t machen


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. Oktober 2014)

Wo bekommt man das gute Stück denn zum besten Kurs?
Hab vor einigen Wochen ein gutes Angebot von einem Händler im Bikemarkt bekommen, der sich aber nichtmehr meldet.

-edit- 
Liegt wohl überall bei +/- 180, die normale Evo bei 150. So sei es


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. Oktober 2014)

family-biker schrieb:


> wenn man nur die nabenhülse inkl.drivering ("ratchet ring") austauscht,kann man aus der vorhandenen 48t auch ne 80t machen


Naja... wenn man das richtige Werkzeug hat. Ich habe vom Austausch dessen bei der alten Hope gelesen, bei der neuen müsste man das Werkzeug erst fertigen bzw. bei Hope machen lassen, was sie natürlich nicht wollen.


----------



## hst_trialer (2. Oktober 2014)

Ich denk man braucht einfach nur den Nabenkörper tauschen. So liest es sich zumindest bei tarty.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (2. Oktober 2014)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Ich denk man braucht einfach nur den Nabenkörper tauschen. So liest es sich zumindest bei tarty.


Richtig. Der Freilauf und die Sperrklinken sind doch die gleichen oder nicht. Hat sich ja nur das Ratchet (oder wie dieser Ring auch immer heißt) geändert.

edit: Eigentlich sollte doch nur dieser Zahnring anders sein.


----------



## family-biker (3. Oktober 2014)

was meinte ich denn mit nabenhülse?


----------



## family-biker (5. Oktober 2014)

für die streetfahrer unter uns

marino hat die neuen archives jetzt ab lager verfügbar.











geo ist 980/+20/74.5°/ 360


----------



## Insomnia- (31. Oktober 2014)

Brace yourself! Coloured trialtech magura hoses are coming


----------



## Moppel_kopp (31. Oktober 2014)

hat die welt gebraucht


----------



## HarzEnduro (31. Oktober 2014)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Brace yourself! Coloured trialtech magura hoses are coming


Naja.... bin auf den Preis gespannt. Farbige Alternativen gibt es ja schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (3. November 2014)

Der Meter 3GBP. Nicht so schlecht der Preis!


----------



## family-biker (3. November 2014)

boah,durchsichtig,wie geil!
da grünes a2z-hydrauliköl rein,lecker


----------



## HarzEnduro (3. November 2014)

family-biker schrieb:


> boah,durchsichtig,wie geil!
> da grünes a2z-hydrauliköl rein,lecker


Wie bei der BFO. Das Zeug von Shimano wuerde auch schick ausschauen. Hier sieht man auch gleich, ob man Luft in der Leitung hat.


----------



## family-biker (4. November 2014)

sollte irgendwer interesse haben,den einen oder anderen meter da zu bestellen,ich bin dabei.zwecks versand aus uk und so.
ich nehm 2m clear


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. November 2014)

Hatte ich auch schon überlegt aber das bringt nix, denn der Versand dafür ist nur 3.50GBP. D.h. ein Versand nach Dtl. und weiterversandt zu den jeweiligen Leuten wäre dann genauso teuer.


----------



## dane08 (5. November 2014)

http://www.trial-bikes.com/monty-race-2015-bike-p-537178.html

jemand ne ahnung was es mit der fehlenden bashguardaufnahme auf sich hat? wirkt so irgendwie relativ sinnfrei...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. November 2014)

Hat bestimmt das gleiche damit auf sich wie mit der fehlenden Entgratung am Kettenstrebenloch.. 
Find ich Panne.


----------



## dane08 (5. November 2014)

ich bekomme den rahmen auf gewährleistung u. werd mich nicht beschweren.trotzdem ein ziehmliches unding... naja, kennt man ja irgendwie (bashguard am 221kamel war auch nicht passend ,musste n stück rausschneiden, damit die kette passt oder am m5 siehe tartybikes bzgl kurbeln uswusw)


----------



## Xmut Zadar (7. November 2014)

http://www.tribalzine.com/?Presentation-de-l-Echo-Mark-III


----------



## Xmut Zadar (26. November 2014)

*Crewkerz*

The new Freed will be available in January 2015.

3 versions will be available : 26’’, 20” and Kid.

Kid model uses a front rim and front tire on the back to have a very light bike, perfect for young & crazy riders.

These new models have some modifications :

- New color : White Mat and 100% new artwork.
- New brakes : Now we use the HS33R
- New crankset : Ligther and new design
- New Headset : Lighter in Sealed bearing version.
- New Tires : Vee Rubber WAW edition on the 26’’ and Monty Eagle Pro Race on 20’’ and Kid.


Geometry doesn’t change on 20’’ & 26’’. 
Kid Geometry is : 920 mm 355 mm +60 mm 71°

Weight & Publics Prices :

Crewkerz Freed 26'' : 9,6 Kg --- 998 € TTC
Crewkerz Freed 20'' : 8,9 Kg --- 998 € TTC
Crewkerz Freed Kid : 8,2 Kg --- 948 € TTC

Pre-Order is open, contact our dealers to place order :

http://www.crewkerzstore.com/revendeurs-crewkerz.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (26. Januar 2015)

Gibts den irgendwo schon zu kaufen?


----------



## Xmut Zadar (27. Januar 2015)

http://www.monty.es/fichajes-de-ion-areitio-y-vaclav-kolar/


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. Januar 2015)

http://www.trialinside.com/test-reborn-26/

275 Euro für das Rahmenset ist ne Ansage.


----------



## jjtr (27. Januar 2015)

Zahlendreher.  725 Euro. Der Euro-Kurs wird noch richtig lustig für Niedriglohn-Deutschland.
So langsam kann ich meine Trial-Teile auch hier fräsen lassen...


----------



## jjtr (6. Februar 2015)

http://hashtagg.fr/en/home/49-hashtagg-frein-a-disque-hdb10.html


----------



## jjtr (11. Februar 2015)

http://tribalzine.com/?+Nouveaux-cintres-carbone-Breath-by+


----------



## Hoffes (11. Februar 2015)

Extra für den Gilles 

Der ist letztes jahr noch den Trialtech Carbon Lenker gefahren an der WM


----------



## jjtr (11. Februar 2015)

Da die kuhartig Gemusterten nur wenig nach hinten gebogen sind, werde ich die mal ausprobieren. 
Ich habe immer nur Druck auf dem Handäußeren, was durch die schmalen Lenker noch verstärkt wird - 
das kann auf Dauer nicht gut sein für die Handgelenke.

Tarty hat noch ein paar Monty-Belaey-Lenker, die haben sogar 0°.


----------



## jjtr (11. Februar 2015)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Extra für den Gilles
> 
> Der ist letztes jahr noch den Trialtech Carbon Lenker gefahren an der WM



Bei seiner Lenkerposition ist der Backsweep ja fast der Upsweep, und der Upsweep wird zum umgedrehten Backsweep.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xmut Zadar (1. März 2015)

http://echo.bike/2015-echo-control-limited-edition.html


----------



## benzman (1. März 2015)

Endlich mal wieder schöne Frasteile an nem Rahmen. I love it


----------



## hst_trialer (1. März 2015)

Xmut Zadar schrieb:


> http://echo.bike/2015-echo-control-limited-edition.html




Photoshop???


----------



## Hoffes (4. März 2015)

Eher Tapered gabel ?


----------



## Xmut Zadar (18. März 2015)

http://www.uci.ch/mm/Document/News/.../26/58/7-tria-E-versionon18.03.15_Neutral.pdf


----------



## jjtr (20. März 2015)

Tldr, wasis world urban festival?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (17. April 2015)

neues Arcade...

http://www.inspiredbicycles.com/inspired_arcade_bike_p76.php


----------



## hst_trialer (17. April 2015)

Schon cool, aber ich würde mir langsam mehr steckachsen im Trialsport wünschen.


----------



## kamo-i (17. April 2015)

naja, bekommst doch, wenn du 1000 mehr ausgibst... ^^


----------



## Hoffes (18. April 2015)

Hoffmann hat es schon bald 10 jahre


----------



## Xmut Zadar (1. Mai 2015)

http://trials-riders.es/2015/05/nuevo-proyecto-para-la-temporada-2015-de-benito-ros/


----------



## benzman (9. Mai 2015)

BLING BLING!!!!!


----------



## erwinosius (10. Mai 2015)

die sehen saugut aus....


----------



## benzman (11. Mai 2015)

hätte sie am liebsten behalten............


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Mai 2015)

benzman schrieb:


> hätte sie am liebsten behalten............


Gingen nach Ö oder?


----------



## benzman (12. Mai 2015)

nein nach bayern.

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Typhi (12. Mai 2015)

Nico du Nase du kennst sogar den Herren der sie in Auftrag gegeben hat


----------



## sensiminded (12. Mai 2015)

Und liest in der WhatsApp Gruppe mit :-D


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Mai 2015)

Ja aber ich dachte er wohnt in Ö.


----------



## Typhi (13. Mai 2015)

Nein


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. Mai 2015)

Foto des Tages 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. Mai 2015)

Na dann alle fleißig abstimmen, sodass es Foto der Woche wird. Ist aber auch schön in Szene gesetzt und wenn ich bedenke, dass ich mir bei 1.50m schon in die Hosen mach...


----------



## benzman (16. Mai 2015)

sieht gut aus


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. Mai 2015)

Trialtech SL 26'' haben jetzt parallele Sidewalls. Wenn sie jetzt noch etwas höher wären...


----------



## Xmut Zadar (23. Juli 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (23. Juli 2015)

Find ich sehr schick. Leider haben sie nix zur Geo geschrieben.


----------



## Xmut Zadar (29. Juli 2015)

http://www.echo.bike/-echo-26-mark-ti-pro.html


----------



## HarzEnduro (30. Juli 2015)

Xmut Zadar schrieb:


> ...


S : 1065 mm // 380 mm // +65mm // 72°

M : 1075 mm // 380 mm // +65mm // 72°

L : 1085 mm // 380 mm // +65mm // 72°


----------



## koxxdriver (31. Juli 2015)

Finde ich auch, fahre seit einem Monat das Cleep und muss sagen das an Steckaxen kein Weg vorbei führt. Zumindest hinten, genau so wie das AS30 Tretlager.


----------



## family-biker (2. August 2015)

Marko schrieb:


> Wer würde einen 70mm total rise lenker fahren?


der alte trialtech mid riser war so in dem bereich,den hab ich drauf.also würde ich nicht nur^^


----------



## HarzEnduro (6. August 2015)

Marko schrieb:


> Auch TR-Kurbelarme wird es angeblich mit Vielzahnbefestigung für den Freilauf geben.


Gegen Ende des Jahres und anscheinend so teuer wie jetzt eine normale TR Kurbel. Beides Zusammen soll dann so viel kosten wie jetzt eben beides zusammen ohne dem neuen System.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (12. August 2015)

Marko schrieb:


> Sind angeblich bereits beim Hersteller an Lager.


Na dann...  Leider gibt es die TR nicht in 175mm Länge.


----------



## Nord_rulez (27. September 2015)

Neuer Racing Line Hebel. Kommt wohl nach dem Echo SL Design.


----------



## Hoffes (27. September 2015)

Ist ja fast eine 1zu1 Kopie


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (29. September 2015)




----------



## Hoffes (29. September 2015)

Die Bremsaufnahme sieht ja mal scheiße aus x)


----------



## Nord_rulez (29. September 2015)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Die Bremsaufnahme sieht ja mal scheiße aus x)



Sieht aber immerhin steifer aus, als bei bisherigen Echo Rahmen.


----------



## Hoffes (29. September 2015)

Das ist ja kaum eine Kunst.
War ja davor grad Halter auf Rohre gebruzelt.

Nur die H Konstruktion ist ja auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei bei Toresion

Edite: die neue echo Scheibenbremse mit agb


----------



## Jordanj20 (6. Oktober 2015)

Mmmhhh das Teil is mal ein Traum


----------



## benzman (7. Oktober 2015)

bei "Toresion"


----------



## benzman (7. Oktober 2015)

...Torsion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffes (7. Oktober 2015)

Stimmt xD

Hoffe das ich am We was neues vorstellen kann.

Lasst euch überraschen


----------



## Hoffes (9. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe jetzt endlich meinen eigenen Rahmen gemacht.
den hinterbau habe ich fürs erste von einem Speedrace übernommen.


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (10. Oktober 2015)

geiles teil!


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. Oktober 2015)

Geo?


----------



## Hoffes (10. Oktober 2015)

1075 
+75
72°


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. Oktober 2015)

Hoffes schrieb:


> 1075
> +75
> 72°


Was wiegt das Teil denn? Schaut massiv aus und sollte was abkönnen.


----------



## Hoffes (10. Oktober 2015)

Der Rahmen wiegt so wie er da liegt 1626gr.

Steif ist er defenetiv.

Fährt sich super der Rahmen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Oktober 2015)

Mensch! Dir muss man ja alles aus der Nase ziehen.  Schieb doch mal ein Foto vom Komplettrad rüber oder besser noch, ein Video von einer Session auf dem Rad.


----------



## benzman (12. Oktober 2015)

definitiv... 

geiles teil nur die Löcher im Unterrohr fehlen.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffes (12. Oktober 2015)

Du wirst lachen die Überlegung mit den löchern hatte ich.

Vielleicht mache ich das mal 
16er Löcher müssten gut gehen xD

Morgen wird das erste richtige Training absolviert dann gibt's bestimmt ein paar Bilder und Clips.

Nächster Prototyp ist schon in Planung


----------



## Insomnia- (13. Oktober 2015)

Ich nehm ein 20" mit 1035er Radstand


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Oktober 2015)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Ich nehm ein 20" mit 1035er Radstand


Da kannst du auch ein 24'' nehmen.


----------



## Insomnia- (13. Oktober 2015)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Da kannst du auch ein 24'' nehmen.


Und das hat dan 20"?


Ps: erinner dich mal wer deinen Rahmen hat


----------



## Hoffes (15. Oktober 2015)

Habe zur Zeit noch kein Hinterbau.

Prinzipiell könnte ich dir auch ein Rahmen umbauen.


----------



## Xmut Zadar (27. Oktober 2015)

http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/rim_brake_levers/racing_line_cnc_complete_lever_2015/c557p13051.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platten (27. Oktober 2015)

Hoffes schrieb:


> 1075
> +75
> 72°



wie groß bist du?


----------



## Hoffes (27. Oktober 2015)

So 1.72


----------



## Hoffes (7. November 2015)

hier mal 2 kleine Clips wo der Rahmen fährt xD


----------



## platten (7. November 2015)

das gefällt mir sehr gut. ; )

1075 sind optimal bei 172cm? ich bin am überlegen mir etwas kürzeres zuzulegen. bin genauso groß wie du.  habe zzt. ein 1090 . das ist zwar ein geiles bike....geht aber nur mit rucksack ; ) oder kurzem 128 vorbau für mich.  nachteil ist, es geht schwer übers vorderrad.


----------



## Hoffes (7. November 2015)

Finde es defenetiv besser wie 1090 
Bin ich ja davor gefahren.


----------



## platten (7. November 2015)

jetzt habe ich nochmal nachgemessen...weil, ich hab ja diese carbongabel drin/dran. mit der habe ich 1100mm. hmmm....jemand so ab 1,80m interesse? ; )


----------



## benzman (5. Januar 2016)

*hi,*

*hier mal neues aus der rubrik: "pimp my inspired" *.

hab mal an meinem element hand angelegt. 

scheibenbremsenaufnahme inkl. stützstrebe angebrutzelt und die ausfallenden auf eine " modernere geo" getrimmt. 
cantisockel hat der vorbesitzer schon entfernt. ging ganz gut musste nur bisl platz für den reifen schaffen. die feile hat geglüht

daten: 

kettenstrebenlänge 361mm  (vorher 388mm)
radstand: 996mm			   (vorher ca.1020mm)

hoffe euch gefällts

gruß basti


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. Januar 2016)

haha ist das meiner?

Bzw. hast du den von Elias, den Rahmen?


----------



## benzman (5. Januar 2016)

glaub den hab ich von dir, is aber schon ein paar jahre her.......


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. Januar 2016)

4 Jahre früher..







Ist dir die Urban nicht zu wabbelig mit der dicken Saint? Fand die in so einem Aufbau unfahrbar.

Gute Arbeit, auch wenn mir das etwas zu kurze Kettenstreben wären.. Mal sehen, ob das alles so problemlos hält


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtMTB (6. Januar 2016)

"Aus alt mach neu" super geil 
Der Sattel ist ja auch mal innovativ. Aufs Gewicht wurde wohl auch geachtet, oder täusch mein Bastelauge?


----------



## Insomnia- (6. Januar 2016)

ZOO!CONTROL schrieb:


> haha ist das meiner?
> 
> Bzw. hast du den von Elias, den Rahmen?



War meiner, is richtig.
Hab mich schon gewundert wo die Bilder zu dem Projekt bleiben.
Hab auch noch eine Team Gabel ohne bremsaufnahme hier


----------



## benzman (6. Januar 2016)

gewicht liegt so bei 9,1 kilo. is aber nicht bis auf letzte ausgereizt, macht auch im streetbereich keinen sinn. 
das mit gabel passt, bin ja nicht mehr so hardcore unterwegs wie früher. 
der umbau ist jetzt ca 1,5 jahre her, bin bloß noch nicht zum bildermachen gekommen. 

bis jetzt hälts. wieso auch nicht bin ja vom fach.

grüße basti


----------



## Xmut Zadar (25. Januar 2016)




----------



## Xmut Zadar (26. Januar 2016)

https://learnbiketrials.com/yess/index.php


----------



## Xmut Zadar (22. Februar 2016)

http://www.monty.es/bicicleta/trial-m5/


----------



## Hoffes (22. Februar 2016)

sehe ich richtig tapered Steuerrohr.


----------



## hst_trialer (22. Februar 2016)

Tapered und Steckachsen sollten sich mal langsam komplett im Trial durchsetzen. Bringt schon nochmal gut Steifigkeit


----------



## Hoffes (22. Februar 2016)

Wo siehst du die steckachse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (22. Februar 2016)

Das war ne allg Aussage von hst, ...SOLLTE


----------



## Hoffes (22. Februar 2016)

Achso dann habs ich falsch verstanden


----------



## koxxdriver (22. Februar 2016)

Tapered Steuerrohr sollte sich auf jeden Fall durchsetzen


----------



## Hoffes (23. Februar 2016)

Das kommt ja zum Glück ja jetzt langsam.

Rockman hatte des ja schonmal vor ein paar jahren wiso die das nicht einfach beibehalten haben frag ich mich.


----------



## koxxdriver (23. Februar 2016)

Ja stimmt, beim Slate 3. Aber der Rahmen an sich hat bei mir nicht mal ein Jahr gehalten.


----------



## Hoffes (23. Februar 2016)

Steuerrohr gerissen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koxxdriver (23. Februar 2016)

Ne beide Kettenstreben, eine Seite die Naht und bei der anderen Naht und CNC Teil


----------



## Xmut Zadar (24. Februar 2016)




----------



## koxxdriver (24. Februar 2016)




----------



## koxxdriver (24. Februar 2016)

26" Clean


----------



## kamo-i (17. März 2016)

http://www.raus-ins-abenteuer.de/?u...billboard&utm_content=ex-fr100#fr100-ex-fr100

Witzig, dass der Wibmer dafür wirbt. Hat der nicht Aktion bei GoPro, bzw. umgekehrt? ...


----------



## erwinosius (19. März 2016)

Ist ja die Frage ob er nen exklusiv Vertrag hat oder ob er einfach die Cam bekommt und dafür den Sponsor nennt. Für nen exklusiv Vertrag muss normal dann schon mehr springen.
Und bei deinem Werdegang sind seine Konditionen sicher nicht die Schlechtesten.

gruß
erwin


----------



## kamo-i (21. März 2016)

Sicherlich, ja. 

Ich frag mich immer, ob - wenn ich so Pro wäre - meinen Namen für so eine lächerliche Befestigung am Lenker hergeben würde. 

Aber Marketing und Realismus is ja dann immer noch bisschen was anderes... Naja.


----------



## Xmut Zadar (24. März 2016)




----------



## koxxdriver (27. März 2016)

Hope macht jetzt auch in Felgenbremsen.


----------



## Hoffes (27. März 2016)

mal schauen was der spaß dann kostet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koxxdriver (27. März 2016)

Ich denke mal so die Richtung wie die Racing line. Die werden bestimmt mit Bremsflüssigkeit gefahren.


----------



## Hoffes (27. März 2016)

Steht so auch bei tribalzine.

Bin eh nicht so der freund von wasser.

Wird ja noch schneller undicht


----------



## koxxdriver (27. März 2016)

Bin mal gespannt, ich denke nicht das Hope eine unausgereifte Bremse auf den Markt schmeißt. Mit Bremsflüssigkeit ist die ja genau so agile wie mir Wasser und wenn Hope die gleichen Dichtungen wie bei Ihren Scheinenbremsen nimmt kann ja nicht mehr viel schief gehen.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (28. März 2016)

Weiss da schon jemand wann die Hope kommt? Macht n guten...


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. März 2016)

Kohlwheelz schrieb:


> Weiss da schon jemand wann die Hope kommt? Macht n guten...


Sicher nicht vor Ende des Jahres wenn sie jetzt erst getestet wird. Preis würde ich bei einer trialzone ansiedeln.


----------



## Xmut Zadar (15. April 2016)

*Gilles Coustellier*
Hello tout le monde,

Après 6 mois passés aux côtés de la société OZONYS, nous avons décidé d'un accord commun de stopper notre collaboration pour l'année 2016.

D'ici peu je vous en dirai plus sur ma saison à venir...

Gilles Coust'

Hallo allerseits,
Nach 6 Monaten an der Seite der Firma Ozonys, haben wir uns entschlossen, eine gemeinsame Vereinbarung zu stoppen, unsere Zusammenarbeit für das Jahr 2016.
In Kürze werde ich ihnen mehr über meine kommenden Saison...
Gilles Coust'


----------



## Hoffes (15. April 2016)

Macht der eine eigene Marke oder was.

So oft wie der wechselt zur zeit


----------



## benzman (15. April 2016)

wenn ich den hässlichen haufen fahrn müsst würd ich auch wechseln


----------



## koxxdriver (16. April 2016)

Der will bestimmt zu viel haben, oder er hat ein Bike nach den anderen zerschossen und die Schnauze voll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scrat (20. April 2016)

Neue WB Trial (Wettkampfbestimmungen).

Schon vom BDR beschlossen, aber noch nicht offiziell veröffentlicht.

Änderungen sind mir noch nicht bekannt, bin mal gespannt, was wir am Samstag bei der Fahrerbesprechung zu hören bekommen...


----------



## Hoffes (20. April 2016)

Gib mir deine Mail dann schick ich dir die wb


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. April 2016)

Gibt ja einige, die die beim 20'' gut finden.

Monty 26'' reifen.


----------



## Hoffes (28. April 2016)

Denke das ich mir ein satzt holen werde.


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. April 2016)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Denke das ich mir ein satzt holen werde.


Cool. Dann bist du die Laborratte.  Wenn das Gewicht hinten stimmt, ist der HR-Reifen vorn dabei. Der vordere eher nicht so.


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Juli 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (20. Juli 2016)

niconj2 schrieb:


>


Verkaufsstart in den nächsten Wochen


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Juli 2016)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Verkaufsstart in den nächsten Wochen


In zwei verschiedenen Versionen mit verschiedenen Preisen. Die Sport Hebel haben einfachere Dichtungen und Lager, die Carty Version hat hochwertiger Materialien verbaut.


----------



## Hoffes (20. Juli 2016)

Da bin ich mal auf die Preise gespannt 

Gesendet von meinem MI 4S mit Tapatalk


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Juli 2016)

130 carhy Version. 100 normal. Mal schauen wie gut ich mit meinem Tipp liege.


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. Juli 2016)

Drüben wird gemunkelt dass der Sport Hebel um die 50£ kosten wird, der Carthy 100. Bin ich ja mal gespannt.


----------



## benzman (22. Juli 2016)

der mittlerweile tausendste hebel für hydraulische felgenbremsen im trialbereich. echt traurig. denen fällt einfach nix mehr ein. reine geldmachereri. und auch noch ein ödes gussgehäuse.... der echo sl 2te generation ist und bleibt die schönste magurakopie


----------



## Insomnia- (22. Juli 2016)

benzman schrieb:


> der mittlerweile tausendste hebel für hydraulische felgenbremsen im trialbereich. echt traurig. denen fällt einfach nix mehr ein. reine geldmachereri. und auch noch ein ödes gussgehäuse.... der echo sl 2te generation ist und bleibt die schönste magurakopie



Ergänze um :
- Seltenste


----------



## hst_trialer (23. Juli 2016)

benzman schrieb:


> der mittlerweile tausendste hebel für hydraulische felgenbremsen im trialbereich. echt traurig. denen fällt einfach nix mehr ein. reine geldmachereri. und auch noch ein ödes gussgehäuse.... der echo sl 2te generation ist und bleibt die schönste magurakopie


Kann mir kaum vorstellen dass es ein Gussgehäuse ist. Eher geschmiedet. 
Finde es aber auch spannend dass noch immer die HS33 rein prinzipiell kopiert wird. Keiner macht sich mal wirklich Gedanken um bessere Ergonomie...


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. Juli 2016)

Also ich finde die Trialtech Hebel schon sehr bequem und ergonomisch. Was soll man denn auch noch besser machen bzw. anders machen? Selbst Hope haben nur kopiert im erweiterten Sinne.

Hebel sind geschmiedet.


----------



## Hoffes (23. Juli 2016)

Was will man da auch neu erfinden es gibt vom Prinzip her ja auch nur 2 Arten von bremsamaturen 

Gesendet von meinem MI 4S mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (23. Juli 2016)

Sind geschmiedet!


----------



## hst_trialer (23. Juli 2016)

Nicht jeder hat große Hände und elend lange Finger. Anatomisch sinnvoller wäre es den Druckpunkt des Hebels viel dichter am Lenker zu haben. Zumindest kann dann die Schließkraft des Fingers viel besser genutzt werden. Ich erinnere nur an die alte HS33 in axialer Bauform (2000er Modelle), die war auch lange Zeit heiß begehrt...


----------



## Insomnia- (23. Juli 2016)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Nicht jeder hat große Hände und elend lange Finger. Anatomisch sinnvoller wäre es den Druckpunkt des Hebels viel dichter am Lenker zu haben. Zumindest kann dann die Schließkraft des Fingers viel besser genutzt werden. Ich erinnere nur an die alte HS33 in axialer Bauform (2000er Modelle), die war auch lange Zeit heiß begehrt...


Ist sie immernoch! Und das zu recht.
Warum
Entwickelst du nicjtmal was dahingehend


----------



## hst_trialer (23. Juli 2016)

Wenn es nur immer nach meinen Wünschen gehen würde...


----------



## Insomnia- (23. Juli 2016)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Wenn es nur immer nach meinen Wünschen gehen würde...


Ach die 16 Kolben Zange haste dir doch auch in der Pause fräsen lassen


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. Juli 2016)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Nicht jeder hat große Hände und elend lange Finger. Anatomisch sinnvoller wäre es den Druckpunkt des Hebels viel dichter am Lenker zu haben. Zumindest kann dann die Schließkraft des Fingers viel besser genutzt werden. Ich erinnere nur an die alte HS33 in axialer Bauform (2000er Modelle), die war auch lange Zeit heiß begehrt...


Man kann doch den Druckpunkt weiter Richtung Lenker stellen indem man die Nehmer weiter nach draußen stellt.


----------



## hst_trialer (23. Juli 2016)

Aber dann nimmst du einen ungünstigen Drehpunkt des Bremshebels und damit einen nicht optimalen Kraftangriff am Hebel in Kauf was deinen anatomischen Vorteil im Zweifelsfall verpuffen lässt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. Juli 2016)

OK. Das erklärt natürlich, warum bei mir die Bremse immer besser greift, wenn der Druckpunkt weiter draußen ist. Danke.


----------



## Hoffes (24. Juli 2016)

Hat von euch schon jemand die trialtech Disk Bremsbeläge getestet 

Gesendet von meinem MI 4S mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (24. Juli 2016)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Hat von euch schon jemand die trialtech Disk Bremsbeläge getestet


Selbe Belagsmischung wie Jitsie also super.


----------



## Xmut Zadar (23. September 2016)




----------



## Insomnia- (23. September 2016)

Monty
Das Kamel schlägt zurück


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. September 2016)

Ich find das 26'' und das Carbon (ist das jetzt schon das M7?) garnicht mal so schlecht.


----------



## Hoffes (23. September 2016)

Das kann ja nicht leicht sein das Oberrohr


----------



## benzman (26. September 2016)

is kein Rohr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (26. September 2016)

Das sind Try All Kurbeln zusammengesteckt.


----------



## Xmut Zadar (26. September 2016)

http://www.mdr.de/mediathek/mdr-videos/a/video-49788.html


----------



## Xmut Zadar (28. September 2016)

After extensive testing, the Trialtech Components Sport and Carthy Signature Series Rim Brake Levers are available to buy! At £49 for the Sport lever and £85 for the Carthy lever they're great value (prices include VAT - cheaper if you're outside the EU), and come complete with bleed hose and barbed fitting. For full info, check them out on our website here: http://bit.ly/ttlevers


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. September 2016)

Indexierter TPA beim teurem Modell ist cool.


----------



## koxxdriver (28. September 2016)

Habe mir gestern gleich ein Set bestellt, gerade das mit den Gleitlagern und dem indexiertem TPA haben mich überzeugt. Im DH Bereich arbeiten die ja schon lange mit Gleitlagern und Igus ist auch ne Deutsche Firma. Die sind jetzt auch schon Freiläufe mit Gleitlager am testen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. September 2016)

koxxdriver schrieb:


> Habe mir gestern gleich ein Set bestellt, gerade das mit den Gleitlagern und dem indexiertem TPA haben mich überzeugt. Im DH Bereich arbeiten die ja schon lange mit Gleitlagern und Igus ist auch ne Deutsche Firma. Die sind jetzt auch schon Freiläufe mit Gleitlager am testen.


Aber nur bei den Carthy wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## koxxdriver (28. September 2016)

Ja richtig, der Carthy Hebel ist mehr ausgefräst, hat bessere Dichtungen und die Igus Gleitlager. Schon deutliche Unterschiede, deswegen ja auch der Preisunterschied.


----------



## Marko (29. September 2016)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Nicht jeder hat große Hände und elend lange Finger. Anatomisch sinnvoller wäre es den Druckpunkt des Hebels viel dichter am Lenker zu haben. Zumindest kann dann die Schließkraft des Fingers viel besser genutzt werden. Ich erinnere nur an die alte HS33 in axialer Bauform (2000er Modelle), die war auch lange Zeit heiß begehrt...



Dem stimme ich zu. Um das zu ermöglichen, sollte der Hebeldrehpunkt dichter am Lenker sein. Das ist mit Radialkolben nur begrenzt möglich.


----------



## Marko (29. September 2016)

So, jetzt wollte ich es mal genauer wissen  Nahe am lenker zieht man bei radialkolben also recht schräg am hebel...


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. September 2016)

Brauch ich keine Zeichnung für. Wenn ich bei meinen Racing Line den Druckpunkt so einstelle, dass er nah am Lenker ist, dann ist die Bremskraft bei gleichem Hebelzug geringer als wenn ich den Hebel weiter weg habe. 

Sind denn die Trialtech Hebel jetzt kürzer als die, die man extra kaufen konnte. Hier sind ja 13mm Kolben verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sensiminded (29. September 2016)

Mir gefällt ja immer noch der Echo TR. Der ist auch ans Laufrad meines Sohnes gekommen. Der geht mit einer längeren Schraube weit an den Lenker zu stellen. Für ihn gut. Ich habe ihn natürlich weiter draußen ;-)


----------



## Raymond12 (30. September 2016)

Am Laufrad des Sohnemanns solche Teile ? Man bist Du süchtig nach dem Stuff.


----------



## koxxdriver (30. September 2016)

Heute angekommen, gleich mal kurz zerlegt um zu sehen was Sache ist. Das mit dem TPA ist so einfach wie genial und das mit den Gleitlagern macht auch einen soliden Eindruck.


----------



## sensiminded (30. September 2016)

@Raymond: Ja der Umbau des Laufrades ist irgendwie etwas ausgeartet.


----------



## Raymond12 (1. Oktober 2016)

Krass! Na hoffentlich kannst du es verkraften, wenn Sohnemann es mach achtlos auf den Asphalt fallen lässt. . Aber hübsch anzuschauen ist es auf jeden Fall. Ist das ne Hinterachsfederung?


----------



## benzman (1. Oktober 2016)

klar ist ein schöner hebel, da gibts nix gegen zu sagen. versteh bloß nicht warum darum jetzt so ein hype gemacht wird. er kann definitiv nix besser als andere hebel. wie den auch? is ja maschinenbau- technisch kein geheimnis einen bremshebel zu entwickeln der funtioniert.
ok der eine hat einen 12er der andere einen 13 oder 14er kolben, der dieses, der andere jenes übersetzungsverhältnis. letztendlich entscheidet das griffgefühl bei der auswahl. über bremskraft entscheidet am ende die belag- felgen kombi.
optisch ballert der echo sl einfach alles weg- ich mag halt gefräste flächen, ist meinem beruf geschuldet

PS. .. has a cnc maschined body... ich kugel mich. das einzige was an dem hebel cnc-maschined ist, ist die kolbenbohrung und der klemmschlitz. bei der carty version der hebel. 

also nix für ungut, weiter gehts


----------



## koxxdriver (1. Oktober 2016)

Na Hauptsache das Ding leiert nicht aus und das TPA verstellt 
 sich nicht. Ist halt das einzige Problem was alle Hebel haben, ich hoffe das es bei diesem Model nicht mehr vorkommt. Das nicht alles CNC ist, senkt halt die Produktionskosten und ganz ehrlich ist z.B Racing Line überteuerter Müll ohne große Vorteile. Ich mein, eine Madenschraube aus Alu zu machen ist schon echt Dumm.


----------



## Hoffes (6. Oktober 2016)

Ist die Frage ob sie dicht bleiben 

Da hat Racing line und co probleme. 

Bin schon die meisten Hebel gefahren


----------



## HarzEnduro (6. Oktober 2016)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Ist die Frage ob sie dicht bleiben
> 
> Da hat Racing line [...] probleme.


Die die ich bisher hatte nicht. Einer war an der Entlüftungsschraube undicht aber das hat sich mit einer Magura Stahlschraube gegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (6. Oktober 2016)

Vielleicht nicht für so viele relevant aber es gibt einen 1 Finger Hebel für die MT Serie von Magura. Hier für die MT5:


----------



## koxxdriver (7. Oktober 2016)

Bin ich auch mal gespannt, der Carthy Hebel hat ja so eine rote Dichtung vorne. Die soll verhindern das schmutz eindringt und der eigentliche O-Ring sorgt für die Dichtigkeit.


----------



## benzman (7. Oktober 2016)

einen schmutzabstreifer sollte jeder vernünftige hydraulikhebelhaben, gabs schon bei den ersten maguras (HS11) in den 90igern. 
eine seriouse firma braucht da nicht mit zu werben


----------



## koxxdriver (8. Oktober 2016)

Na der Body/Hebel ist halt komplett aus Druckguss und dann wurde er einfach CNC nachgearbeitet auf linke und rechte Hebel um Produktionskosten zu sparen. Schreiben die ja auch so


----------



## koxxdriver (8. Oktober 2016)

Nicht Gegossen der ist Geschmiedet


----------



## Xmut Zadar (12. Oktober 2016)

OZONYS DAYS 2017 will take place in Germany into crazy trial location. More infos soon ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffes (15. Oktober 2016)

Da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## Xmut Zadar (26. Oktober 2016)




----------



## Xmut Zadar (3. November 2016)

*Crewkerz*
A beautiful page has turned and it's time for both Jack Carthy and Crewkerz to take a new direction.

These last 3 years of collaboration have been a success for the sport as well as the techniques and the team spirit...

Jack Carthy was still a Junior for his first season on a Crewkerz when he became 26" European Champion, 26" World Champion, and also the 26" Elite World Cup youngest winner in history.

In 2015, he was 26" Elite European Champion, 26" Elite World Vice-Champion, and again 26" Elite World Cup winner.

In 2016, he scores twice, as he became both 26" Elite World Cup winner and 26" Elite World Champion which is the ultimate title.

During these 3 years, the small brand Crewkerz took a risky bet to inforce its technical choices. These have been a topic of debate but have finally made it on the podiums and among other manufacturers.

Thank you Jack Carthy and Go Ahead


----------



## Xmut Zadar (3. November 2016)

*Jack Carthy*
My contract has come to a end with crewkerz after a perfect 3 years 2 world titles 2 World Cup over all 2 eurs!! Thanks a lot crewkerz!!!!


----------



## florianwagner (4. November 2016)

Long time no hear. Ja ich war lange untätig hier im Forum allerdings nicht untätig im realen Leben. Hier die aktuelle Version meiner Selbstbau Naben, das Gewicht kann sich mittlerweile sehen lassen und haltbar sind die auch. Fahre die erste jetzt seit ein paar Monaten und die läuft noch immer tadellos.


----------



## erwinosius (7. November 2016)

Saugute Arbeit. Wenn die auch noch einigermaßen haltbar sind, ist das ein spitzen Teil. Kannst ja bald in Serie gehen und in einschlägigen Shops verkaufen. Sollte ja sogar für nen Rennradler interessant werden bei dem Gewicht. Gibts was leichteres von der Stange?


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. November 2016)

erwinosius schrieb:


> Saugute Arbeit. Wenn die auch noch einigermaßen haltbar sind, ist das ein spitzen Teil. Kannst ja bald in Serie gehen und in einschlägigen Shops verkaufen. Sollte ja sogar für nen Rennradler interessant werden bei dem Gewicht. Gibts was leichteres von der Stange?


Nur die Mig45 von Tune. Bei 170€ liegt die. Ist halt die Frage wie lange solche winzigen Lager beim RR fahren halten.


----------



## Xmut Zadar (8. November 2016)

Crewkerz
11 Std. ·
As we told you a few days ago, Jack Carthy & Crewkerz move in a new direction, but we did not say we would do so separately. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In order to reassure the fans and to end all the bets about who will be riding for who, please be aware that Jack Carthy and Crewkerz repeat it to write not one, but many nice pages.

We want to take the equipment's evolution and the customer support even further and it needs time, serenity, ... So what's best to look ahead correctly than a seven year contract ?!

As you know, Jack Carthy and Crewkerz are more motivated than ever to bring trials to another level. We won't be alone, we have the engineers Alex and Fred from Antidote Solution, Philippe the graphic designer, the different suppliers and you, the riders, who will all be there to allow us to step forward in this nice adventure.

More than ever, Go Ahead !


----------



## florianwagner (8. November 2016)

niconj schrieb:


> Nur die Mig45 von Tune. Bei 170€ liegt die. Ist halt die Frage wie lange solche winzigen Lager beim RR fahren halten.



Die komplette Nabe ist zerlegbar, d.H. bei Bedarf können die Lager getauscht werden, wobei die nicht so winzig dimensioniert sind 8x16x5 bei den üblichen Trialnaben z.B. Jitsie sind 10x19x5 verbaut.


----------



## erwinosius (12. November 2016)

Im Vergleich wäre ja vor allem interessant welche Lager in der MIG45 verbaut sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (13. November 2016)

erwinosius schrieb:


> Saugute Arbeit. Wenn die auch noch einigermaßen haltbar sind, ist das ein spitzen Teil. Kannst ja bald in Serie gehen und in einschlägigen Shops verkaufen. Sollte ja sogar für nen Rennradler interessant werden bei dem Gewicht. Gibts was leichteres von der Stange?



Die Firma nennt sich M5 und machen in paar ganz lustige Teile... Leider wegen der Lochzahl eher nix fürs Trial






The new M5 flange front hubs (anodised and laser inscribed) are now available from stock in 16, 20 and 24 spoke versions.
In black anodised 7075-T6 aluminium, in 16, 20 or 24 holes.

Flange diameter: 25 mm (all drillings)

Flange width: 72,5 mm

Assembling width: 100 mm

The flanged versions are at an incredible low weight of only 33 gram for all drillings!

Laser logo

Flanged version: weight limit 75 kg, non radial spoke pattern

Also available with ceramic bearings, add 42 Euro, ex VAT!


http://www.m5-ligfietsen.nl/site/EN/_m5__Lightweight_bike_parts/Front_and_rear_hubs/


----------



## florianwagner (13. November 2016)

Monty98 schrieb:


> Flanged version: weight limit 75 kg, non radial spoke pattern


also ich wiege mittlerweile über 80 Kilo und hab die Nabe auch radial eingespeicht und das ding läuft. Bin gerade am planen für ne Scheibenbremsnabe für vorne. Geplantes Gewicht unter 90gr!


----------



## Benzman22 (14. November 2016)

die nabe kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor


http://superlighthubs.weebly.com/front-sl-10.html

ich seh da übrigens auf den ersten blick noch 2gramm einsparpotential. ansonsten well done


----------



## florianwagner (14. November 2016)

Benzman22 schrieb:


> die nabe kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor
> 
> 
> http://superlighthubs.weebly.com/front-sl-10.html
> ...



Die aktuelle Nabe ist die 5te Version, Ich hab die von Version zu Version immer wieder verbessert. Schau bei Gelegenheit mal in mein Fotoalbum die ersten Naben stammen von 2012, die erste selbstgebaute Nabe hatte ich bereits n Jahr davor. Deine Naben sehen auf den ersten Blick ähnlich aus, aber das Prinzip von Lager und Flansch ist komplett anders. 
Mit den 2 Gramm Einsparpotential meinst du bestimmt die Ausfräsungen um die Speichenlöcher, das möchte ich aber nicht machen. Zum einen ist die Einsparung sehr gering und zum andern schwäche Ich damit die Speichenlöcher, besonders wenn ich radial einspeiche.


----------



## Benzman22 (15. November 2016)

hast dich schön weiterentwickelt wenn man sich so die ersten versionen ansieht. das mit den 2gramm war eher ironisch gemeint, also wieter so


----------



## Xmut Zadar (12. Dezember 2016)




----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Dezember 2016)

Sollte man bei Carbon nicht die Kettenstreben unten mit Metall bestücken?


----------



## florianwagner (12. Dezember 2016)

Ich seh keine Lagerschalen für das Tretlager und Seuersatz!


----------



## Xmut Zadar (13. Dezember 2016)

Fahren tut es jedenfalls:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffes (14. Dezember 2016)

Nur wie lange ist da die Frage


----------



## Xmut Zadar (10. Januar 2017)

2017 is starting with a new 20", we introduce you Rockman Ash. Complete bike version available.


----------



## Hoffes (12. Januar 2017)

Hier mein neuestes Projekt
Fahre das Bike zeit ein paar Wochen ohne größere Probleme

























bei fragen könnt ihr gerne fragen aber bitte vorher die Bilder richtig anschauen


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Januar 2017)

Ist das hinten an der Nabe ein Kasettenkranz bzw. der Abschluss dessen? Ich find die Idee geil! Es gibt auch Singlespeed Naben (Firma muss ich noch mal raussuchen), die haben 135mm, Disk und einen sehr hohen Flansch auf beiden Seiten. Damit müsste man so etwas auch realisieren können. Ich gehe davon aus, dass du mit dieser Version nicht so viel Speichenflex hast wie mit einer normalen HR Nabe oder? Hast du auch mal einen schweren Fahrer drauf gehabt?

Hast du auch Fotos von der Nabe allein?

Fährst du eigentlich die VR Bremse rechts? Das kann man nicht so richtig erkennen.

@Hoffes Poste das Rad doch mal in England oder kann ich es machen? Es ist dort sicherlich für einige interessant.


----------



## Hoffes (13. Januar 2017)

ja fahre Rechts Vorne 
ist bei uns so üblich 


die Nabe ist komplett Eigenbau und die scheibe ist auch Sonderanfertigung 

ich würde sagen es flext minimal mehr wie ein 20zoll disk rad.

Du darfst gerne die Bilder wo anderst Posten schicke mir dann grad den Link per PM


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Januar 2017)

Hoffes schrieb:


> bitte vorher die Bilder richtig anschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffes (14. Januar 2017)

Die Nabe und Scheibe kann auch flexen

Deswegen habe ich ja alles angepasst

Aber fahren macht echt fun mit Disk hinten muss nur noch richtig dosieren lernen.

Surfen usw klappt noch nicht so wie ich das will xD


----------



## Xmut Zadar (1. Februar 2017)

http://www.tribalzine.com/?Nouvelle-gamme-Kabra-2017


----------



## Hoffes (1. Februar 2017)

das flex Problem haben die nicht gelößt


----------



## Xmut Zadar (3. Februar 2017)




----------



## Xmut Zadar (15. Februar 2017)

We are proud to officially announce that the world champion Nina Re Nina Reichenbach is joining the Crewkerz international team. She will ride the 20 inches Jealousy. We wish her a great 2017 season with her beautiful rainbow jersey.






Go Ahead
#jealousyisnotacrime #nina #ninareichenbach #crewkerzteam #rainbowjersey #uciworldchampion #proud


----------



## Xmut Zadar (21. Februar 2017)

Crewkerz

Welcome ''Desire''

Available in some days with these 5 versions :

26'' Full HS33 (1199 €)
20'' Full Disc in MT7 (1199 €)
20'' Rear brake in MT7 + Front brake in HS33 (1149 €)
Kid Full Disc in MT7 (1099 €)
Kid Rear brake in MT7 + Front brake in HS33 (1049 €)

Check Crewkerz's dealers here :
https://www.dropbox.com/s/cr9u3…/Crewkerz%27s%20Dealers.pdf…

Go Ahead


----------



## Xmut Zadar (1. März 2017)

*ECHO 26" Mark VI Bike*













*Parts List*
Frame：ECHO 26'' MARK VI tapered head tube,  rim brake & build in booster NEW
Fork：ECHO URBAN 26" integrated tapered disc fork NEW
Headset：ECHO integrated tapered headset NEW
Stem：ECHO Forged 150mm x 30° stem
Handle Bar：ECHO 7075 - T6 aluminum rise bar NEW
BB：ECHO integrated ISIS BB set
Cranks： ECHO TR 170 ISIS splined cranks NEW
Pedals： ECHO TR cage pedals
Freewheel：ECHO 108 points 18T splined freewheel NEW
Hubs： ECHO front & splined rear hubs NEW
Cog：ECHO 15T splined cog NEW
Chain Tensioner：Integrated Chain Tensioner (no snail cam required)
Tires:  MAXXIS  front & rear tires
Rims：ECHO 26" rims
Front Brake：ECHO TR front disc brake
Rear Brake：ECHO TR rear rim brake
Bash Ring：ECHO 7075 - T6 full cover bash ring (18T)
*Wheelbase: 1085mm,  BB High: 65mm,  Head Tube: 115mm,  Frame Space: 135mm,  Chainstay: 380mm,  Head Angle: 73.5°
Weight: 8.7kg (tires & tubes weight 1650g,  frame weight 1525g without BB,  1785g with steel BB)*

http://echo.bike/echo-26-mark-vi.html


----------



## Hoffes (1. März 2017)

Wieso alle den Knick in das Unterrohr machen verstehe ich nicht.

ist für die Stabilität Total Kontraproduktiv


----------



## Xmut Zadar (1. März 2017)

Wahrscheinlich für mehr Platz unterm Unterrohr


----------



## Insomnia- (2. März 2017)

Xmut Zadar schrieb:


> *ECHO 26" Mark VI Bike*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nehm ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xmut Zadar (3. März 2017)

*Vincent Hermance*
So stoked to announce you that I will ride for Clean Trials. That means a lot for me to join a such promising company. A lot of exclusivity on the trials world are on the way!
I also have the chance to join the famous brand HEBO Factory that will provide me all the riding clothes and protection from their coming Hebo Bike range.
That adventure promises to be amazing!!!




http://www.tribalzine.com/?Itv-Vincent-Hermance-J-ai-choisi


----------



## Xmut Zadar (6. März 2017)




----------



## Xmut Zadar (11. März 2017)

http://www.tribalzine.com/?La-nouvelle-gamme-Monty-Kaizen


----------



## Xmut Zadar (17. März 2017)

*Ozonys Bike hat 2 neue Fotos hinzugefügt.*
Graphics designs of the 2017 CURVE !
Date of vailability soon


----------



## Hoffes (17. März 2017)

Fangen die jetzt endlich mit steckachse an


----------



## Xmut Zadar (20. März 2017)

http://www.monty.es/cuadro-kaizen-trial/


----------



## Xmut Zadar (22. März 2017)

Clean K1 26"
http://www.tribalzine.com/?Clean-presente-le-1er-cadre


----------



## Xmut Zadar (27. März 2017)

Crewkerz Jealousy 2017 26''


----------



## Xmut Zadar (28. März 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xmut Zadar (29. März 2017)




----------



## Hoffes (29. März 2017)

Benito auf clean


----------



## Xmut Zadar (30. März 2017)

http://www.tribalzine.com/?Le-Clean-K1-Carbon-26-de-VH


----------



## Xmut Zadar (30. März 2017)




----------



## benzman (1. April 2017)

geil, kaufen muss ich


----------



## benzman (1. April 2017)

wo und ab wann gibts den 26er?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xmut Zadar (1. April 2017)

benzman schrieb:


> wo und ab wann gibts den 26er?


Ab  Ende 2017 lt. Clean Trials


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. April 2017)

Neuer Maxxis 24'' Reifen fürs Pure Trial.


----------



## Insomnia- (11. April 2017)

Da steht @ZOO!CONTROL  dein Name drauf


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. April 2017)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Da steht @ZOO!CONTROL  dein Name drauf


Laut Tarty auch die Super Tacky Mischung insofern besser als alles, was derzeit auf dem Markt ist. Einschließlich dem Conti.


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. Juli 2017)

Conti Danny Airking mit zwei weißen Logos und Reflexstreifen. Sehr schick.


----------



## Xmut Zadar (26. Juli 2017)




----------



## HarzEnduro (26. Juli 2017)

Die haben Breath falsch geschrieben.


----------



## Xmut Zadar (16. August 2017)

https://montybikes.com/en/trainers-magnet/


----------



## Sasha (5. September 2017)

http://echo.bike/czar-20-ion.html

*Parts List:*
Frame：CZAR 20"，disc brake NEW

Fork：ECHO  integrated disc fork 

Headset：ECHO integrated headset

Stem：CZAR   forged 6061 - T6 90mm x 40° stem NEW

Handle Bar：CZAR Street 7075 - T6 aluminum rise bar NEW

BB：ECHO integrated ISIS BB set

Cranks： ECHO TR 160mm ISIS splined cranks

Pedals： ECHO TR platform pedals NEW
Freewheel：ECHO 108 points 18T splined freewheel

Hubs： ECHO front & rear splined hubs NEW

Cog：ECHO 12T splined cog NEW

Chain Tensioner：Integrated chain tensioner (no snail cam required)

Rims：CZAR 20" rims NEW

Brake：AVID BB5 front & rear disc brake, 160mm disc NEW

Bash Ring：ECHO 7075 - T6 full cover bash ring (18T)


----------



## Sasha (5. September 2017)

Das czar ion 20” stellt wohl eine Verschmelzung zwischen bmx und trial da, sieht ziemlich interessant aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koxxdriver (5. September 2017)

Oder ne Krankheit


----------



## Sasha (5. September 2017)

Geschmacks Sache, ich finde es sehr interessant, muss wohl mal zum
Jan, ne Probe fahrt machen


----------



## EKibnI_App_oO (15. September 2017)

Oder eben Alias 20.1, just saying


----------



## Xmut Zadar (2. Oktober 2017)

http://www.trial-bikes.com/bomba-freno-jitsie-race-p-538041.html?azx=980


----------



## Hoffes (2. Oktober 2017)

Gefällt mir

Nur gut das ich keine HS33 mehr fahre


----------



## Xmut Zadar (29. November 2017)

Breeth Carbon 20” 2018


----------



## erwinosius (29. November 2017)

Geiles Design.
Würd ich 20" fahren, wollt ich das haben.....


----------



## Raymond12 (29. November 2017)

Aber warum benennen die sich um?


----------



## Xmut Zadar (12. Dezember 2017)

http://cleantrialsfactory.com/pilotos/ion-areitio/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xmut Zadar (3. Januar 2018)




----------



## raiserGmbH (28. Januar 2018)

Neuer Bremsgriff von CLEAN, Modell T13 V3 (2018)
Soll laut Hersteller jetzt auch für die Verwendung mit Wasser geeignet sein...
http://cleantrials.com/en/spare-parts/163-clean-t13-brake-lever.html#.Wm25wDciHDc


----------



## Hoffes (1. Februar 2018)

So hätte die Bremse gleich aussehen müssen vor 4 Jahren


----------



## raiserGmbH (6. Februar 2018)

Moin,
Neues von Echo!
Echo kommt wohl demnächst (2019?) auch mit Steckachse und BB30 Lager...


----------



## coaster (6. Februar 2018)

Gibt es noch weitere Fotos?


----------



## raiserGmbH (7. Februar 2018)

erstes Foto zeigt die 20Zoll Version.(2. 26Zoll) keine Ahnung wann Echo die bringt, auf trial-bikes.com gibt es ja ein 20Zoll von 2018 und dieses weißt die hier gezeigten Spezifikationen noch nicht auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (7. Februar 2018)

Ist immer interessant wie lange gewisse Standards im Trial benötigen um sich "zu etablieren".


----------



## Hoffes (7. Februar 2018)

Jop 

Aber schön das Echo schneller ist mit steckachse wie clean  

Bin auf den schnellspanner gespannt sieht gut aus


----------



## Xmut Zadar (23. Februar 2018)

http://echo.bike/product/echo-mark-vi-26/



http://echo.bike/product/echo-mark-vi-20/


----------



## Xmut Zadar (23. Februar 2018)

https://www.trial-bikes.com/bielas-monty-pro-race-p-538094.html


----------



## Xmut Zadar (3. April 2018)

https://www.santacruzbicycles.com/en-US/danny-macaskill-trials-bike


----------



## konrad (3. April 2018)




----------



## Luke_93 (3. November 2018)

Die neuen Echo Bikes gibt es wahrscheinlich 2019 mit dem ganzen MTB Schnickschnack . Bilder sind auf deren Website: www.echo.bike


----------



## Trialar (4. November 2018)

MTB Schnickschnack?


----------



## la bourde (4. November 2018)

Boost ? 29" ? 650b ? Plus Reifen ? Verstellbare Sattelstütze ?


----------



## Raymond12 (4. November 2018)

Verlinken das doch bitte mal genauer Luke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke_93 (4. November 2018)

Boost kommt erst 2020 :-D
Meinte im Bezug auf Kurbeln und Steckachse.

Hier kann man sie schon kaufen: https://www.trialshop.pl/en/

Bilder:


----------



## Luke_93 (4. November 2018)

Und noch das Street Rad:





Quellen sind die entsprechenden Produktseiten von Echo


----------



## Luke_93 (4. November 2018)

Noch der Rahmen:


----------



## 3Sepp (7. März 2019)

Comas 1088R1 und 1068R1






https://www.comastrial.com/shop/en/inicio/245-comas-1068r1-bike.html

Und hier kann man schon kaufen:
https://www.tmsurbanshop.com/trial-26/4020-vtt-trial-comas-1088r1.html


----------



## Hoffes (10. März 2019)

Hallo Hashtagg Open Peace

Solange die nicht so gut halten wie die Hashtagg Rahmen

PS die Schweißnähte sind ein Witz


----------



## Raymond12 (29. Oktober 2019)

Die Chinesen verkaufen jetzt das neue 26" mit einer Disc. Habe ich irgendeine Entwicklung verpasst, oder sind die einfach nur anders?









						breathbike
					

网站描述




					www.breathbike.com


----------



## ecols (30. Oktober 2019)

Das 20er mit vorne Felge und hinten Disc ist noch schräger...


----------



## Hoffes (1. November 2019)

Die Frage ist ob sie etwas gegen das starke verwinden entwickelt haben.

Sonst ist Disk super entspannt am 26er fahre ich ja schon eine Weile mit meiner spezial HR nabe


----------

